#ubuntu-touch 2012-06-25
<MageofHope> Hey, can I ask if anyone's gotten touchegg to work in Precise here yet?
<MageofHope> Also, how well touchegg works in general
<MageofHope> with gnome shell, particularly
<ubot5> Announcement from my owner (jussi): #ubuntu-discuss can-voices
#ubuntu-touch 2012-06-26
<MageofHope> Anyone alive in here?
<cnd> MageofHope: yes?
<MageofHope> I wanted to ask if anyone's gotten touchegg to work in Ubuntu 12.04, and also if 12.04's Unity multitouch features are broken by default for some reason, since they dont seem to work for me
<MageofHope> ive been looking around but information on multitouch as of now seems pretty vague for synaptic touchpads
<cnd> MageofHope: first, we need to check if you have a fully multitouch device
<cnd> MageofHope: please pastebin the output of "xinput list --long"
<MageofHope> http://pastebin.com/nCZXq2jz here you go, cnd
<MageofHope> I should mention, on Windows I have support for up to three finger mouse gestures
<MageofHope> including three finger tap and pinch
<cnd> MageofHope: ok, your trackpad only reports two touch locations, and then it says how many total touches are on the device, either 3 or 5
<MageofHope> I see. So how do I enable the other touches? If I'm understanding you correctly, I mean
<cnd> so the problem is that the hardware is kinda dumb
<cnd> there's no way for it to report more than two touch locations
<cnd> now, there are ways of extrapolating information
<cnd> for example, if you know that both touches are moving downward, and that there are a total of three touches
<cnd> then you can guess that all three are moving downward
<cnd> but we don't have any such extrapolation in our gesture framework
<MageofHope> I see
<MageofHope> So in short, there's no real way to get those multi touch features with my touchpad?
<cnd> not without adding functionality to utouch :)
<MageofHope> :(
<cnd> I have a similar trackpad
<MageofHope> So even if I got touchegg working on my laptop, the gestures wouldnt work?
<cnd> so I feel your pain
<cnd> not the unity gestures, nor any gestures > 2 touches
<cnd> and even with 2 touches, you would first have to disable two-touch scrolling and tap to click
<MageofHope> dang
<cnd> because the X server and synaptics input module gets in the way
<MageofHope> I see :( okay
<MageofHope> So how's the future looking for this? Is it reasonable to hope that these issues are fixed in the near future, maybe via utouch's ppa?
<cnd> sorry I don't have better info...
<MageofHope> The main reason i ask is this...hang on let me
<MageofHope> get the link
<cnd> MageofHope: I don't think anyone at Canonical is working on it
<cnd> we have a bug open for it
<MageofHope> http://www.synaptics.com/solutions/technology/touchpad-linux
<cnd> and we'd gladly accept contributions :)
<MageofHope> This seems to imply synaptic is actively working on it but??? theres nothing concrete :(
<cnd> that's for the >2 touch issue
<cnd> the X issue isn't a rather intractable problem that will likely only be solved when we move to wayland
<cnd> MageofHope: so synaptics has a binary linux module
<MageofHope> I see
<cnd> they don't provide any help with open source stuff though...
<cnd> we've had to reverse engineer support
<MageofHope> Yeah but is it possible to install the proprietary synaptics module? I dont think it works the same way as it does from graphic drivers, or this kind of thing would already be implemented into hardware drivers
<MageofHope> but i thought it'd be fair to ask
<MageofHope> Alternate question; What is Wayland and when is Ubuntu going to move to it?
<MageofHope> sorry to drown you in questions like this, I'm just
<MageofHope> confused and trying to understand the full scene for the near future with this
<cnd> MageofHope: tbh, I have no idea how the proprietary drivers work
<cnd> np about the questions :)
<cnd> sorry about the high latency :)
<cnd> Wayland is supposed to be a modern replacement for X
<MageofHope> its okay. I see.
#ubuntu-touch 2012-06-27
<canurabus> ping... anyone here?
#ubuntu-touch 2012-06-28
<olli_> -monetization
#ubuntu-touch 2012-06-29
<MageofHope> Anyone in here, by any chance?
<MageofHope> I'd like to ask: Does the multitouch framework work for Bamboo pen and touch tablets?
<MageofHope> I was told my synaptic touchpad is limited due to the way synaptics works on ubuntu, but I'm wondering about the tablet now...
<MageofHope> as of now, single finger touch works on my tablet, but nothing else. I'm not sure if thats the most i can hope for or if I can get better performance by configuring or updating something. I'm Running Precise
<MageofHope> anyone here?
<bregma_> MageofHope, I'm not sure the bamboo supports multi-touch
<MageofHope> It does
<MageofHope> At least, it does on windows for me
<MageofHope> The Bamboo pen and touch, specifically
<bregma_> pen is multi-touch?
<MageofHope> No, it uses the pen
<MageofHope> but you can also use your hand on the tablet
<MageofHope> and it supports multi touch gestures if you use your hand
<MageofHope> i tested it, it supports navigation(flicks), zooming, rotating, p much everything
<MageofHope> however, it seems to use two fingers for all of it
<bregma_> last I checked wacom tablets worked with the Ubuntu multi-touch framework, but that was many moons ago, things may have changed
<bregma_> cnd is the best one to answer the question at the moment
<MageofHope> Hmmm, okay
<cnd> MageofHope: bamboo touch is only two touch
<cnd> we don't have any built-in gestures for two-touch in ubuntu :(
<dandrader> ping bregma
<bregma> 'sup?
<dandrader> I'm trying to split tests in utouch-grail/tests into subdirs. one for integration tests and another for regular ones
<dandrader> so I put a Makefile.am in tests dir just with "SUBDIRS =  foo bar"
<dandrader> and a full Makefile.am in tests/integration
<dandrader> but autogen.sh is not generating the Makefile.in in tests/integration
<dandrader> bregma, any ideas what could be the problem?
<dandrader> (it does create a Makefile.in in tests though)
<dandrader> this thing is making me mad
<bregma> dandrader|lunch, did you add the AC_CONFIG_FILES line to configure.ac?
 * dandrader checks
<dandrader> ah, autotools, you gotta love it
<dandrader>  </irony>
<dandrader> bregma, that was it! thanks!
<MageofHope> cnd: and it's impossible to configure ginn to work for two touch gestures?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-24
<iBelieve> I've been running some of the core touch apps on an Ubuntu PC, for example the weather app. I just came across a picture of the weather app on android central (running on a tablet) that has the new design and graphics, but the PPA version doesn't. I tried running it directly from the launchpad branch, but same there. Where can I get the latest version?
<amedian> are there anyone to help me ubuntu touch install on htc desire z
<amedian> are there any one allive
<mhall119> iBelieve: do you have a link to that picture?
<mhall119> amedian: most folks arne't active on IRC on the weekend, especially Sunday evenings
<amedian> thank you to inform me
<amedian> have a good evenings bye
<iBelieve> mhall119, here it is: http://cdn.androidcentral.com/sites/androidcentral.com/files/imagecache/w680h550/postimages/9274/ubuntu_touch-3.jpg
<mhall119> iBelieve: ah, that was just an image used as a placeholder until the actual weather app was developed
<mhall119> but we should be getting the new "Suru" visual designs for the weather app, which is likely to make it look more like that mockup
<iBelieve> mhall119, Oh, I see, it looked somewhat like the new designs so I assumed that is what they were. Now I'm realizing that the dates in the article and in the weather app are way before blog posts about the new designs. Sorry for the mistake.
<iBelieve> Way looking forward to seeing the new designs! Great work on Ubuntu touch!
<mhall119> thanks, I'm looking forward to them too
<wilee-nilee> Hows the touch on the saucy img, I have a nexus 7 it has been a bit problematic in the past?
<mhall119> wilee-nilee: mostly the same as raring
<wilee-nilee> mhall119, Cool thanks.
<McKinnon3048> I'm having serious trouble with my ubuntu touch instalation, is this a good place to ask for help
<McKinnon3048> is there anybody awake on here?
<McKinnon3048> well, I'll ask anyway, and see what happens
<RAOF> There'll be people awake here. I believe this would be a good place to ask.
<McKinnon3048> I used the terminal instalation for the Ubuntu touch preview, first boot after instalation it takes me to the ubuntu logo'd background recovery screen, but error says the file autoboot isn't found (or something allong that)
<McKinnon3048> i tried pushing to SD and sideloading as per the manual instructions, but neither of those work
<McKinnon3048> rebooting the tablet takes me to the google unlocked Black screen of death, or to the battery charging screen, the only way back is via power/volume down for recovery, which then boots to that ubuntu background
<McKinnon3048> right now i'm bricked and would apriciate ANY help
<KriShANsiN> oh boy
<KriShANsiN> the nexus 4 is nice. LG phone with saucy?
<KriShANsiN> anyone got a nex4 with saucy on it yet?
<KriShANsiN> anyone running "mako" ?
<didrocks> KriShANsiN: hey, and it's running fine. See as well https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<KriShANsiN> didrocks: i am going crazy. i cant believe it. we get to flash google foogle firware and run Linux on these LG bad boys? wow! i cant wait to get this.!
<KriShANsiN> how are the devs making money? why is all this happening?
<KriShANsiN> why is google Andy Rubin so creepy?
<KriShANsiN> the Nexus 4 is soooo beautiful but, it creeps me out to hold it because it has google firmware on it.
<KriShANsiN> i need to get quantal on this bad korean phone
<KriShANsiN> so i guess i just need to pay pal some bucks to the ubuntu touch dev team once i get this up and running
<KriShANsiN> so the next question is , when will this be available for iPhones?
<KriShANsiN> is that even legal?
<Namidairo> when apple unlock the bootloader, someone develops a kernel for it, and ports to cm-10.1
<Namidairo> ie. never.
<KriShANsiN> so the nexus 4 with mako is the way to go then yeah ?
<KriShANsiN> so i flash Jelly Bean and replace it with mako.
<KriShANsiN> hell yeah
<KriShANsiN> oh man oyu guys are crazy as hell, taking a brand new hard to get Nexus 4 special white edition , running a perfetly fine google firmware that was worked hard on, and replacing it with "mako"? wow!! that is soooo crazy . i have to go lay down for a minute to comprehend what you guys are doing.
<Namidairo> wut.
<dholbach> good morning
<Saviq> ogra_, ping
<ogra_> Saviq, hey
<Saviq> ogra_, hey, is the full adb suite supposed to be supported in the flipped images?
<ogra_> no, not evrything
<ogra_> the shell always runs as root, to get logcat you need to do adb shell /system/bin/logcat ... etc
<Saviq> ogra_, ok, any plans to support `adb tcpip`?
<ogra_> the rebot commands are patched in though
<ogra_> effectively we would indeed like to have the full featureset, cant promise it though, this stuff didnt even had a security review yet
<Saviq> ogra_, yup, got it, thanks, will deal with USB only for now ;)
<ogra_> rsalveti even talks sbout forking adb into "udb" so we can extend it in all directions
<ogra_> cant you use ssh ?
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, that's fine, we're going ssh as soon as it's there on the device
<Saviq> ogra_, so it's fine, I just used tcpip before, because that made sure the devices don't conflict (with forwards, for example)
<ogra_> yeah, understood, open a wishlist bug against android-tools
<Saviq> ogra_, but yeah, once the images are flipped by default, we'll be able to simplify our run_on_device script a lot
<Saviq> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> well, that should happen today .... just waiting for feedback for the last device
<Saviq> ogra_, nice
<ogra_> (manta should work too now, but i dont have one so relying on others to test)
<AskUbuntu> Development tool and language used for ubuntu mobile app | http://askubuntu.com/q/312064
<Saviq> ogra_, what replaced "restart ubuntu-session"?
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch-session replaced ubuntu-session
<Saviq> ogra_, thanks
<nik90> mehow: just sent you and lina an email with questions on the visual designs.
<nik90> loicm: ping
<om26er> Is there a way to get back to normal images after flashing with --flipped ?(from phablet-flash I mean)
<ogra_> om26er, definitely buy using the manual method for flashing, i'm not sure but i would also expect pahblet-flash -b to DTRT
<ogra_> (unflipped will vanish this week anyway though)
<popey> good!
<om26er> ogra_, the problem with manual flash is that the phone is in the lab. :/
<ogra_> well, try -b then ... if it is re-boorstrapped from the ground up that should work
 * om26er tries
<ogra_> Saviq, i was wondering if we could have unity integrated with an  upstart-desktopfile-bridge ...  so that the .desktop files could have hardware related criteria to be shown ...  (i.e. only show the phone app if there is a system ofonod running "show on started ofono" etc etc )
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, that's more of a application-scope integration, but we could think of something
<Saviq> ogra_, but then people might get confused why their app doesn't show up
<ogra_> well, i wouldnt want to see the phone app on i.e. a tablet without 3g
<ogra_> i'm not sure if the HW differences are big enough among devices to justify such a thing at all, its just an idea that struck me :)
<ogra_> mdeslaur, jdstrand ... is there antthing we could do to make apparmor not max out the CPU on boot http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-maguro.png ?
<mdeslaur> ogra_: is that first boot only, or subsequent boots also?
<mdeslaur> ogra_: on first boot, it needs to compile policies
<ogra_> thats just a notmal boot
<ogra_> *normal even
<jdstrand> so, to be clear-- 2nd boot does that too?
<ogra_> yes
<jdstrand> if so, then it sounds like there is a problem with the cache not being generated correctly
<jdstrand> (or not used, etc)
<ogra_> its the 50th boot or so since the image was installed .... its a bit tricky to get bootchart going on first boot :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: do we have boot charts for mako?
<jdstrand> (or grouper)
<ogra_> note that this is maguro ... (OMAP4) which is not gifted with a big L2 cache ... and only two cores
<ogra_> i can make one for grouper later today ... dont have a mako for ubuntu stuff
<jdstrand> that should only affect the 1st boot. after that, it should be using the binary cache
<ogra_> where does that live on disk ?
<jdstrand> /etc/apaprmor.d/cache
<ogra_> moght be a filesystem issue
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -l /etc/apparmor.d/cache/
<ogra_> total 0
<ogra_> aha
<jdstrand> ogra_: is the filesystem readonly?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> but its a loop of mounts
<ogra_> the rootfs lives in a subdir of the partition ...
<morphis> rsalveti: ping
<ogra_> so we mount the partition, do a bind mount to /root of the subdir, then pivot that to / *and* mount the partition again under /data
<ogra_> (very messy and just an interim)
<ogra_> the partition is always RW from the bindmount that happens inside the initrd thoguh
<jdstrand> ogra_: fyi, here is how it all works: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/upstart-devel/2011-December/001771.html
<popey> ogra_: is there a way to trigger the creation of the bootchart png? my mako only has a tgz in /var/log/bootchart
<ogra_> popey, i adb pull it and then run: pybootchartgui --crop-after=unity8 bootchart.tgz on my PC
<jdstrand> ogra_: you don't have to read the whole email. Just read to '== Considerations ==' and you should have enough infor to know the various things that happens with apparmor in early boot
<popey> ok, ta
<jdstrand> (though you certainly could read the whole email)
<popey> jdstrand: http://popey.com/~alan/ubuntu-phablet-saucy-20130624-1.png a mako bootchart
<jdstrand> yeah, that is what it should look like
<jdstrand> the cache is clearly being used there (teeny sliver for apparmor_parser)
<jdstrand> popey: is that for a flipped image?
<popey> yes jdstrand, flashed today from yesterdays image
<popey> and added some packages, but not much, just not a vanilla flashed device
<ogra_> yeah, if you see lxc at the top it is flipped :)
<popey> just flashing grouper now, will bootchart that too
 * jdstrand flashes his mako and makes sure everything is running correctly there
<ogra_> well, seems mako is fine then
<ogra_> i wonder if maguro misses a kernel option or so
<ogra_> given that all our touch devices have different kernel versions
<popey> hmm, still having to run adb root under sudo for my grouper
<popey> not a massive issue
<ogra_> on the PC you men
<ogra_> *mean ?
<jdstrand> argh,my mako is 'dead'
<ogra_> discharged ...
<jdstrand> is there still the issue with it running out of power?
<jdstrand> I plug it in and the led is flashing orange
<ogra_> put it on the wallplug for 20min or so
<jdstrand> ok, cool. I thought I read something about disconnecting the battery
<ogra_> android has a function for preventing a boot in the initrd if you are on the charger ... we dont have that yet since we have to wat to actually tell the user we are charging and not moving  on with the boot
<ogra_> (no framebuffer access in initrd)
<popey> ogra_: yes, on my pc
<ogra_> ah, good ... phew :)
<popey> heh
<ogra_> oh, that reminds me ...
 * ogra_ adds a respawn to the adbd upstart job 
<ogra_> meant to do that last week already ... kind of forgot about it
<ogra_> tedg, .see http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-maguro.png and http://popey.com/~alan/ubuntu-phablet-saucy-20130624-1.png ... is there anything we could do to not have the hud-service stall the boot for 10sec ?
<ogra_> (i assume everything changes once we run Mir and lightdm but that heavy delay looks still odd)
<tedg> ogra_, Migrate to upstart user session for one :-)
<ogra_> after the Mir/lightdm switch
<tedg> ogra_, But probably we need to get unity8 to not start it right away, and only on use.  It shutsdown when not in use.
<tedg> ogra_, That's been on tsdgeos' todo list for a bit, but never gotten out of the "someday" list.
<seb128> well, we have an issue if hud uses more cpu than the rest of our desktop combined
<ogra_> well, if it takes 10sec to come up on demand too, that wont make it widely used i guess :)
<seb128> which seems to be the case
<tedg> seb128, It's a Texas sized process ;-)
<tedg> seb128, It's initing the voice recognition engine.
<seb128> it's likely the pocketsphinx stuff
<tedg> We can make that lazier.  Right now it just waits 1 second after the first query is created.
<tedg> But, really, the best fix is to switch to upstart and don't create the query on init.
 * ogra_ would like to see us getting down to a 20sec boot on maguro and 15 on mako in the end 
<ogra_> yeah, i guess we can do that when redesigning the user session
<ogra_> but that kind of requires lightdm etc
<seb128> tedg, well, upstart will not fix the fact it takes 10 seconds to start
<tedg> Yup, I think we have too many transitions planned at this point to do that kind of optimization today.
<tedg> seb128, Sure, but it'll make it so that it doesn't block the startup
<seb128> right
<seb128> it will just take 10s to show on first use
<seb128> which is an issue as well...
<tedg> Yeah, which is what we're playing with here.
<tedg> We might need to (not today) try to init that in a thread or something so we remain responsive.
<ogra_> cant we decouple the voice engin a bit ?
<ogra_> right ...
<tedg> ogra_, When we have upstart user session enabled can we use ureadahead for both the system and user session?
<tedg> Looks like we're not really nailing the disk the way I'd expect.
<tedg> Or I guess that might be the HUD just blocking everything.
<popey> ogra_: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/bootcharts/grouper/ubuntu-phablet-saucy-20130624-1.png  a grouper one fwiw
<ogra_> not sure ureadahead works so great on MMC
<ogra_> popey, wow, 10sec in initrd ... thats a lot
<tedg> ogra_, Oh, why?  What's the different about MMC?
<ogra_> jdstrand, so seeing that only maguro exposes the weird apparmor behavior i'll do a fresh install ... if it still exposes that behavior i'll blame the kernel
<ogra_> tedg, its an SD card ... not an SSD :)
<tedg> ogra_, Heh, sure.  It's like drinking an ocean with a straw.  But that's where I thought it'd be more similar to an HDD.
<ogra_> tedg, and we will switch to loop mounted images from this
<ogra_> not sure that will work either
<ogra_> i currently see ureadahead die on all my boots ... which i blame the bind mounted / for (we dont have a real device here)
<tedg> Hmm, interesting.  We should perhaps harass the foundations guys about that.  But, when there's a more stable foundation.  Need to get through all these transitions.
<ogra_> yeah, well, we will always support loop mounted images ... thats kind of essential for devices we cant re-partition (90% out there i'd say)
<ogra_> not sure ureadahead can handle that at all
<ogra_> oha !
<ogra_> rtg_, root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /sys/kernel/debug/tracing/events/fs/do_sys_open
<ogra_> ls: cannot access /sys/kernel/debug/tracing/events/fs/do_sys_open: No such file or directory
<ogra_> rtg_, can we have the needed options in maguro to make ureadahead work ?
<rtg_> ogra_, do you have debugfs mounted ?
<ogra_> yes, the container is sopposed to do that
<rtg_> this is mount ? 'none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)'
<rtg_> this is*in* mount ?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> and i see content
<rtg_> ogra_, ok, start a bug and assign me to it. I've got some other stuff to deal with this morning
<ogra_> seems just the fs subdir is missing in tracing/events/
<davmor2> yay who ever added all apps to the apps lens I love you :)
<rtg_> ogra_, yes, I'm sure its something simple, though I seem to remember a patch for correct functioning of ureadahead.
<ogra_> rtg_, bug 1194127
<ubot5> bug 1194127 in linux-maguro (Ubuntu) "ureadahead does not work in current linux-maguro" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194127
<rtg_> ogra_, k, I'll get to it this afternoon.
<rtg_> ogdo you think other Nexus platforms are affected ?
<ogra_> no hurry ... nobody noticed it until now ... wont hurt if it takes longer :)
<rtg_> ogra_, ^
<ogra_> not sure
<rtg_> ok
<ogra_> i only have grouper here
<ogra_> i can check that too though
<ogra_> one sec
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /sys/kernel/debug/tracing/events/fs/do_sys_open
<ogra_> enable  filter  format  id
<ogra_> rtg_, grouper seems fine
<rtg_> ack
<ogra_> others have to check on mako and manta
<rtg_> I have those
<ogra_> k
<mhall119> rsalveti: do those latest audio HAL patches get sound working on grouper?
<troete> is there a way to disable the pin of the sim from ubuntu touch, without reinstalling android?
<ogra_> nope, there is no code to handle the PIN at all yet
<troete> thnx :)
<diwic> mhall119, no
<diwic> mhall119, they are for me to have something to work with
<ogra_> diwic, btw, i diverted the ucm profiles from the lxc-android-config package now, if you need them back feel free to remove that
<ogra_> it seems to help on maguro ... not on grouper though
<diwic> ogra_, actually it lights another problem - what happens if two machines with the same SoC has different audio configurations
<diwic> ogra_, how can we ship that on the same image
<diwic> ogra_, in this case panda and galaxy nexus
<diwic> ogra_, could just as well have been two mobile phones
<ogra_> have an alsa-android-ucm package that conflicts/breaks an alsa-ucm package ?
<diwic> ogra_, sure, for *this* case. But what if there are two mobile phones both running Ubuntu Touch, but one of them has a more powerful speaker (e g) and therefore the UCM configs need to be different?
<ogra_> then we need a specific udev rule to cover that i would say
<diwic> ogra_, I wonder if we can steer UCM config file in udev rules...not sure about that
<ogra_> i guess we can find a way :)
<diwic> I guess so
<ogra_> on the touzch images with android container we actually know exactly which device we are on
<diwic> maybe the kernels are different anyway so
<ogra_> diwic, grep ^ro.product.device= /system/build.prop |sed -e 's/.*=//'
<ogra_> diwic, we should have the ability to couple an udev rule to that
<diwic> ogra_, sure
<diwic> ogra_, just a matter of patching UCM to take the udev rule into account
<ogra_> that file is guaranteed to be available and have the android build name (unique device name)
<ogra_> well we could just have ucm subdirs per android name
<ogra_> that way we shouldnt need specific rules, just make ucm match the name
<rsalveti> morphis: pong
<rsalveti> mhall119: not yet, that's more to help our future development
<ogra_> rsalveti, did you get a chance to test manta yet ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: what do you need tested?
<ogra_> flipped should boot to the UI (hopefully)
<rsalveti> hm, 20130624 about to be published
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> ogra_: trying to flash, but phablet-tools is trying to get 20130624
<rsalveti> guess I need to wait for a few minutes still
 * smartboyhw starts writing a new app.
<ogra_> well, i see it
<pmcgowan> why do I see 0623?
<pmcgowan> are you guys getting from the vpn?
<ogra_> no, from cdimage directly
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/ has 23 and 24 for me
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, downloading
<ogra_> awe, so with my latest changes to lxc-android-config and your ofono retry logic i dont see any races anymore on maguro :)
<ChickenCutlass> ogra_, nice!
<rsalveti> diwic: so we already need to do something smarter in udev and such to retrieve the android device name, once that's in place, we could indeed load the android name specific ucm rules
<awe> ogra_, hmmm...  I didn't land any retry logic for the socket code
<rsalveti> as soc and proc/cpuinfo is not safe in our case
<awe> I actually was working on this Fri afternoon and trying to get upstart to handle it...
<ogra_> awe, hmm, whats that last changelog entry in ofono then ?
<awe> changes to the SIM_STATUS code
<rsalveti> ogra_: that's for a sim card race
<ogra_> funny, since it seems to fix the race too
<ogra_> i see it reconnecting
<awe> ogra_, as of Fri, it was still broken....and I was attempting to fix it by exiting when a socket failure occurred
<rsalveti> diwic: let me know if you have any issue when using the audio hal, you might need to temporarily disable audioflinger as well
<awe> and thus letting upstart handle it
<ogra_> oh, ok
<awe> but that only seemed to work twice...
<rsalveti> that can be done by changing the android init.rc code that lxc loads
<awe> so I was actually working on verifying whether or not upstart respawn was working correctly
<ogra_> we cant really let upstart respawn the job ... since we want it to exit on devices that have no rild
<diwic> rsalveti, right, I've been busy with HWE tasks today for the most part. I'm sure I'll need to disable audioflinger at some point, so how do I do that?
<awe> ogra_, on devices with no RILD, the plugin shouldn't power on the modem
<ogra_> awe, but ofonod would endlessly respawn and there is no need to have it running at all
<awe> ogra_, we shouldn't be using the RILD socket for device configuration
<awe> that's brain dead
<ogra_> how else would you do it ?
<sergiusens> with the properties?
<awe> ;)
<ogra_> unless someone writes an upstart-container-bridge we will never know if rild is done starting
<rsalveti> diwic: check /var/lib/lxc/android, you could change pre-start.sh or just replace the init.rc via the overrides folder
<ogra_> properties only tell you it is started
<ogra_> i can have the same with a pgrep
<awe> two separate problems
<rsalveti> copy the original one and remove the media server related line
<sergiusens> if it doesn't have one, we could add it
<awe> theoretically, we should be able to use an upstart respawn limit
<rsalveti> actually, let me see how that is started
<rsalveti> yeah, part of the mediaserver
<ogra_> sergiusens, the point is that we need to know the app is done starting ... we cant easily do that in the container
<awe> so the ofono RILD code exits on any kind of socket error
<awe> and if it happens too many times in a short time period, upstart marks the job as failed...and game over
<awe> however I couldn't get this to work
<ogra_> sergiusens, what i think we should have is the ablve mentioned upstart bridge
<awe> upstart seemed to give up after two tries
<ogra_> so you can do: start on started container-app APP=rild
<diwic> rsalveti, if mediaserver depends on audioflinger, is that a problem we need to solve, or can we just remove mediaserver too once PulseAudio is handling audio?
<ogra_> which then only fires ofono if rild is really done with its init
<awe> ogra_, did you change the condition that starts ofono?
<awe> or is it still started on 'dbus' started?
<ogra_> sweonly in the very latest upload about 1h ago, not in the archive yet
<rsalveti> diwic: that might indeed need more work to just remove the audioflinger part, need to investigate that more
<ogra_> what you have there is still "on dbus started" ... the new one also uses the file bridge to check for /dev/socket existing
<rsalveti> but for now you can just disable mediaserver to have full control of the hardware
<diwic> rsalveti, okay
<ogra_> (in fact the creation of /dev/socket will now trigger ofonod)
<awe> ogra_, is there an event fired when the lxc container is started?
<ogra_> yes, the "android" event is emitted right after the linkage
<ogra_> udev fires based on it
<rsalveti> file bridge might work better
<rsalveti> would be nice to give that a try
<ogra_> rsalveti, thats what ofono now uses
<awe> yea rsalveti, quit confusing us!  ;)-
<ogra_> for udev it doesnt make sense
<ogra_> (there doesnt need to be a /dev/socket to start udev, ofono needs it though, so i made the job fire on /dev/socket creation)
<rsalveti> ogra_: oh, right, you already changed that :-)
<awe> ogra_, we still need to figure out 3g data on mako
<ogra_> rsalveti, in case we decide to go slangasek's route with ueventd to touch a file once it is done we can isneed make udev conditional for this
<rsalveti> ogra_: right
<ogra_> awe, please try the latest lxc-android-config package for this, the former versions didnt really take subdirs in /dev/socket into account
<awe> ogra_, that seems overly complicated to me
<awe> ogra_, can I just test today's image, or is it missing pieces?
<ogra_> awe, either an upstart bridge into the container or more easily have a stamp file to act on ...
<awe> ?
<mfisch> ogra_: ping
<ogra_> awe, the latest lxc-android/changes didnt make it in the image (4h turnaround time, i didnt want to wait) ... just apt-get install it
<ogra_> awe, i thought your "overly complicated" was for the ueventd comment above
<awe> ack
<ogra_> mfisch, i'm here :)
<ogra_> awe, udev cant start if ueventd isnt 100% done ... we need a way to know about this
<awe> ogra_, I'll try and re-test data before the stand-up...  if it still fails, we'll need some help from cyphermox
<mfisch> hey ogra_ have you run valgrind on arm before? wondering if there's something problematic about arm's ability to rebuild a backtrace
<ogra_> awe, well, if it did work with the same NM on unflipped i still would rather blame us/me than NM :)
<awe> ogra_, you mean if ueventd is finished processing all the devices... AFAIK, we're not killing ueventd, right?
<ogra_> mfisch, not a big valgrind user here, but i know seb128 used it on arm a lot
<mfisch> ogra_: okay, I'll ask him
<awe> ogra_, yes I still blame the flip, but after my latest analysis, I'm not sure why it's broken... that's why we need cyphermox's help
<ogra_> right, well, i think we still might be missing bits and pieces ... the /dev/socket/ subdirs are definitely a bad oversight
<ogra_> and while we now have proper per device udev rules i'm not sure all users and groups they would like to use are in the system
<mfisch> seb128: you still around?
<seb128> mfisch, yes
<mfisch> seb128: my stack traces on the phone in valgrind seem to stop really short
<mfisch> seb128: short of my code, which would be useful anyway
<mfisch> seb128: sforshee said that ARM may not have enough info to recreate a full backtrace by default?
<ogra_> we might be missing kernel options ... note that we mostly use the android defconfig with only a few small changes
<mfisch> most of my stacks were like 2 lines
<mfisch> g_something and then g_malloc above g_somethning should have been my code
<seb128> mfisch, valgrind should (mostly) work fine on arm ... do you have debug symbols for your binaries? (like unstripped binaries or -dbg installed)?
<sforshee> this is because EABI doesn't include frame pointers
<mfisch> I did install unstripped bianries
<sforshee> so you have to have unwind tables to produce stack traces
<mfisch> usually valgrind will at least just say ???? foo.o
<sforshee> which means you need the dwarf data, i.e. debug builds
<mfisch> it didnt even give me that
<sforshee> there is some gcc option to make it include frame pointers, but all libraries would have to be rebuilt to use this option
<mfisch> sforshee: maybe just having it in powerd will be enough
<sforshee> mfisch: it won't, because most of the allocations are actually occurring in glib
<mfisch> sforshee: but the glib stack portion looked good, or are you saying that's where we lost the frame pointer
<sforshee> mfisch: without unwind tables it can generate exactly two frames of a backtrace: the current function and the caller
<sforshee> beyond that you need unwind tables
<mfisch> sforshee: that explains why I had 2 calls then
<sforshee> mfisch: the current function knows how to unwind it's own stack and get back to the caller, otherwise it couldn't return
<mfisch> okay so I was at the very top of the stack and stuck there, makes sense
<sforshee> yep
<didrocks> sergiusens: hey, I'm probably doing it wrong, but phablet-flash --flipped -d mako doesn't restart my device for flashing with latest
<didrocks> Restarting device... wait
<didrocks> Not enough space in /data, found 1.1G, rebooting
<didrocks> (/data actually has only 1.1G used, not free)
<didrocks> /dev/mmcblk0p23   13G  1.1G   12G   9% /data
<troete> is there a way to run new applications on the device with one click in qt creator?
<pmcgowan> didrocks, sergiusens I am seeing something similar
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, ogra_ how do I check the version of the installed flip image?
<didrocks> pmcgowan: did you install the first version by hand or with phablet-tools?
<pmcgowan> didrocks, with tool
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: no versioning yet
<didrocks> ok, I did it by hand, so not that :)
<sergiusens> I'm just used the tools today to flash
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, how can I tell if it actually flash even thought flash said not enough space?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, i'll dump something in that uses the general ubuntu way
<didrocks> pmcgowan: it didn't here, failed after 20s, and didn't reboot the device
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: by looking at /cache/recovery/last_log
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, where is that file?
<didrocks> same, I don't have any /cache, nor /data/cache
<didrocks> (and no /var/cache/recovery)
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: didrocks oh, yeah, flipped... you nned to go back to recovery
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, if I get that message does it mean it did not flash?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: let me double check, but yes, it's most likely not flashed
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, and cannot see /sdcard now, is that part of the changes?
<popey> pmcgowan: i have no /sdcard on a working flipped phone
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: nothing you use to see on android is there
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: it's more of an ubuntu like hierierarchy
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, where are the tgz files now?
<didrocks> sergiusens: works way better in recovery mode, thanks! :)
<pmcgowan> didrocks, what does?
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: which ones exactly?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, I used to delete them to clear space
<pmcgowan> the images
<didrocks> pmcgowan: flashing, the OS is rebooting from recovery to recovery, and then, it starts pushing the images
<didrocks> (and no more this "1GB: not enough space" which is a side-effect I guess)
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: oh, in what used to be /sdcard ?
<sergiusens> didrocks: yeah, just to support the same model for flipped and unflipped
<didrocks> right :)
<popey> sergiusens: the zip file used to be left lying around frequently, so you couldn't flash phone till they're deleted
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, yes, to put it another way, what should I do to get the latest installed now?
<sergiusens> didrocks: there is no adb push/pull or /sdcard in flipped images
<popey> pmcgowan: I use this command to find out what's eating space on the phone so i can delete stuff to make space... du -xB M --max-depth=2 / | sort -rn | head -n 15
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: are you moving from flipped to flipped, right?
<didrocks> sergiusens: we still push the .zip in /sdcard, right?
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, no, I have flipped installed and trying to get an updated version
<sergiusens> didrocks: yes we do
<didrocks> sergiusens: not sure what the diff with this and adb push/pull then TBH :)
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: I'm curious into why you always need to delete stuff, I never fall into that problem
<ogra_> adb push/pull works exactly the same on flipped/unflipped
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, I have the 8GB model?
<pmcgowan> nexus 4
<popey> sergiusens: i have it often enough to script removing the zip files before/after flashing (8GB Nexus 4 too)
<ogra_> (there are other adb bits that dont, but that one definitely does)
<didrocks> ogra_: ah, so I'm not that lost ;)
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: oh, ack... I don't have that device, then again my /data is only 2.2G used up
<popey> /dev/mmcblk0p23  5.7G  2.2G  3.6G  38% /
<ogra_> adb logcat is different in flipped and some other builtin things too ....
<pmcgowan> popey, so where are those now?
<popey> pmcgowan: i haven't updated it for flipped image yet
<popey> at the moment I manually do the rm
<popey> pmcgowan: /data/media is where you'll find them
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# du -hs /data/media
<popey> 777M	/data/media
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti what about rotation not working? is that a flipped issue?
<ogra_> i think thats a unity8 issue
<ogra_> i heard about it before from people that didnt use flipped
<pmcgowan> rotation not working in apps was the issue last week
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, it worked with the image I took with me while on holidays
<pmcgowan> not a unity thing
<sergiusens> but today's is broken
<pmcgowan> probably platform-api
<ogra_> pmcgowan, but was broken unflipped, right ?
<pmcgowan> correct
<ogra_> good :)
<ogra_> well ...
<pmcgowan> popey, thanks updated my clean script
<ogra_> good for me :P
<pmcgowan> its all about ogra_
<ogra_> LOL
<pmcgowan> popey, with the rename I had double copies as well
<popey> oof
<FunkyPenguin> is http://paste.opensuse.org/72500799 an expected issue with the latest daily image?
<FunkyPenguin> is there a way to resolve the missing icons?
<ogra_> it is known at least
<popey> yeah, i have it too
<ogra_> (by the right people even, so just wait for an update that brings in the fix)
<FunkyPenguin> ok, at least i know it isnt down to my incompetence (this time) thanks
<popey> thanks to that image I have only just noticed the road names on that map icon
<FunkyPenguin> lulz, i never noticed that - nice touch
<FunkyPenguin> badoom tish!
<rsalveti> FunkyPenguin: missing icons should be fixed later today
<FunkyPenguin> rsalveti: muchas grassy arse
<jasonhuie> Hi guys, I just tried installing Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 7 and I'm having some problems with booting.  Is anyone available to help?
<awe> ogra_, was your ofono .override part of the ofono package?  If so, then it wasn't in place during my testing as I was always installing a newer version of ofono
<ogra_> awe, lxc-android-config contains all container related hacks
<awe> ok
<morphis> rsalveti: I saw there are a lot of additional changes to the libhybris branch for ubuntu
<morphis> is that intended?
<rsalveti> morphis: yup, most to unblock some of the work we're doing, but should all be sent upstream later this week
<morphis> rsalveti: ok
<deus_> is it possible to install native ubuntu 13.10 on a chinese tablet (copy of GoClever 103A)?
<mfisch> cking since you and sforshee are here
<mfisch> cking: any ideas on the exit events?
<cking> cking, what do you mean? I need some context to that question
<cking> mfisch, ^
<mfisch> cking: ah, my email from Friday about the netlink stuff
<cking> mfisch, ah, didn't see that one. let me think a sec, which device are you running it on?
<mfisch> cking: nexus4
<mfisch> cking: I was getting exec and fork events
<mfisch> but as sforshee pointed out, I should try my simpler whodied.c code on the phone too
<ogra_> deus_, see the porting guide from the channel topic
<ogra_> you would have to port it
<deus_> tnx
<cking> mfisch, let me try it on the Nexus 4..
<cking> mfisch, powerstat works with for/exec/exits on my N4
<mfisch> cking: okay, let me try my simplified version
<cking> but I'm not using filtering
<sforshee> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ./whodied
<sforshee> Socket failed: Protocol not supported
<sforshee> mfisch, cking: ^
<sforshee> running on my n4
<mfisch> sforshee: it worked for me, I even have exit events
<cking> run with sudo?
<sforshee> mfisch: oh wait, I was running it on the galaxy nexus
<sforshee> cking: I was root, that should be good enough, no?
<cking> sforshee, should be
<mfisch> sforshee: it did work on n4
<mfisch> but if it doesn't on other devices thats an issue
<sforshee> well it could be differing kernel configurations I suppose
<mfisch> for sure
<mfisch> cking: okay, so whodied works, but the powerd integrated version does not
<mfisch> ah crap
<mfisch> cking: NEVERMIND
<mfisch> cking: silly mistake here
<cking> mfisch, no probs, glad we could factor it out so quickly
<mfisch> cking: g_debug vs printf was my issue
<mfisch> sforshee: I guess on those devices that don't support it, we'll just live without it?
<morphis> awe: ping
<sforshee> mfisch: we'll just need to figure out why it isn't working and fix it
<mfisch> sforshee: can I send you the kernel config for this device?
<mfisch> sfeole: CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y and friends need to be on
<sforshee> mfisch: assuming you haven't built your own kernel I can easily get the config myself
<mfisch> sforshee: no its stock
<sforshee> mfisch: my n4 is dead so after it's charged a bit I'll compare my results there
<mfisch> ok
<mfisch> sforshee: I'll pick this up again wednesday probably when we have our code freeze
<awe> morphis, pong
<morphis> awe: I have something you might be helpful with
<awe> yes?
<morphis> awe: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~morphis/phablet-extras/ofono-lp1089431/revision/42 and look at line 295
<morphis> you saw something like this before?
<morphis> afaik parcel_init is reseting the parcel so it's data is set to NULL
<morphis> so it should be safe to be reused
<awe> morphis, just to be clear... you added the "FIXME" comment, and you're asking whether I've seen a similar double-free corruption?
<morphis> yes
<awe> morphis, I haven't seen this before...
<morphis> hm
<awe> that said, one thing you missed is that removing "request" from that function breaks the tracing
<awe> line 293 still uses request, but you removed it's declaration, and replaced it with a constant in the g_ril_send
<morphis> ah yes
<mhall119> is saucy-23 using a flipped container?
<mhall119> for grouper
<mhall119> it says it's pushing the second .zip, but I'm at the ubuntu logo'd recovery console, which usually doesn't happen
<popey> mhall119: I use "phablet-flash -d grouper --flipped"
<popey> which gives me flipped one
<mhall119> I wasn't specifically trying to get the flipped image
<mhall119> just wondering why I was dropped into the recovery screen
<mhall119> well, it rebooted, here we go
<popey> i get that with phablet-flash now, but I only specify flipped
<jdstrand> ogra_: fyi, I have files in /etc/apparmor.d/cache on mako (JENKINS_BUILD=saucy-23)
<jdstrand> (--flipped)
<morphis> awe: hm, ok found a workaround
<morphis> awe: somehow it can be faulty to reuse the parcel after you already initialized it
<morphis> if I use a different parcecl struct it works fine
<awe> hmmm, I'm pretty sure we do this in other places...
<morphis> awe: it was done this way before I touch the code too
<morphis> but I just added another event registration at gril which is calling the same callback method and then it occured
<awe> does your branch have the workaround yet?   If not, let me grab your branch and take a look
<awe> was working on another bug...
<morphis> awe: I will push it in some minutes
<awe> the workaround?
<awe> hold off... I'd like to see if I can figure out what's causing the problem with your original change
<awe> I'd like to avoid a workaround until we understand the failure
<awe> cyphermox, can you please check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1193161?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1193161 in touch-preview-images "[mako/flipped] 3g Data Connections Fail" [Critical,Confirmed]
<morphis> awe: it's simple to reconstruct
<morphis> awe: sadly I pushed already
<morphis> but I can give you the diff to revert
<morphis> I suspect it's something within gril/
<awe> morphis, that's easy enough for me to do locally
<morphis> ok
<morphis> awe: but not if I rewrote the branch history :)
<awe> did you?
<awe> cyphermox, the above bug is one of our last blockers to moving to flipped images.
<morphis> awe: yes
<cyphermox> awe: technically I'm off today, it's a national holiday
<cyphermox> awe: it indeed looks to me like something funky in udev
<awe> cyphermox, OK... it's kinda working now, so if you could look at this first thing tomorrow, be much appreciated
<cyphermox> without these devices showing up, NM won't be able to apply the IP config to the device ofono tells it to
<cyphermox> do the devices appear in ifconfig?
<awe> cyphermox, only rmnet_usb0
<awe> cyphermox, this all worked in the standard images, and NM ignored the devices until the 3g connection was activated
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> so somehow it's not liking rmnet_usb0
<awe> but now it's trying to configure them ahead of time
<awe> because it thinks they're ethernet devices
<cyphermox> it would have to be missing some kind of info, that would be in the debug logs
<cyphermox> awe: I see
<morphis> awe: https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/junk/ofono-sms-fixes-broken
<awe> morphis, OK thanks!
<awe> morphis, by the way, did you ever manage to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bug/1089431?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089431 in phone-app "[telephony] SMS send error checking non existent" [High,In progress]
<morphis> awe: my "workaround" is more or less moving the code into a new method called ril_ack_delivery
<morphis> awe: not really, yet
<awe> ok
<awe> morphis, I'll look at your original code first...
<morphis> awe: but the problem seems to be related to the UI and not to ofono itself
<morphis> I manually set the error code to RIL_E_GENEIRC_FAILURE and ofono tries to  resend the message a number of times before it fails: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5796085/
<awe> right... so it'd be good then to refute https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bug/1089431/comments/3
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1089431 in phone-app "[telephony] SMS send error checking non existent" [High,In progress]
<awe> the original theory was that if a failure occurred in the send to RIL, that an error could be passed back to the UI
<awe> it seems like that was an incorrect assumption
<morphis> awe: and ofono is sending the correct signals: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5796090/
<morphis> so the UI already has everything it needs
<awe> ah, OK
<awe> well then could you please add your analysis to the bug, and we can then re-assign to the phone-app guys>
<awe> s/>//
<morphis> will do :)
<awe> thanks!
<morphis> awe: who is the responsible for the phone-app?
<awe> it seems like they also will have some future work to do in order to process delivery reports ( via a history plugin ).
<morphis> yes
<morphis> awe: I will propose https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/phablet-extras/ofono-lp1089431 for merging
<awe> morphis, boiko_ and tiagosh
<awe> ( phone app )
<awe> morphis, so it seems an app can't just register to receive sms reports, correct?
<awe> it can only be done via a plugin which implements the history_driver?
<morphis> I never really looked how the integration of the messagings works within the phon eapp
<morphis> awe: but yes
<morphis> status reports are only handled through the history plugin
<awe> morphis, OK, seems like an odd design
<awe> seems like we'd want to be able send a DBus signal for SMS reports too
<awe> perhaps this is something we should discuss with upstream
<awe> A history plugin still doesn't allow for us to communicate the report to the app..
<awe> without inventing a new DBus interface/signal
<morphis> yes
<morphis> awe: can ask at upstream about this
<awe> OK
<morphis> awe: https://gitorious.org/meego-cellular/smshistory
<awe> morphis, seems like an awful lot of code for something ofono should already be handling
<awe> morphis, not sure that's anything we'd want to integrate
<awe> but interesting from a historical perspective
<morphis> yes
<morphis> awe: http://wiki.meego.com/Commhistory
<awe> sergiusens, ping
<iBelieve> I'd like to get involved with developing the core applications, perhaps the File manager or Email program. Are either of these at a good point in terms of design to start contributing?
<iBelieve> I'm mostly interested in implementing the UI, not the internal workings of the apps.
<sergiusens> awe: pong
<diwic> rsalveti, hmm, I'm testing your test_audio program, and it fails with segmentation fault in audio_hw_device_open on nexus 4
<rsalveti> diwic: hm, as a user or as root?
<diwic> rsalveti, as a user, let me test root too
<rsalveti> wonder if it's conflicting with audioflinger
<diwic> rsalveti, fails as root too
<rsalveti> let me give it a try with nexus 4
<rsalveti> diwic: have the logs?
<diwic> rsalveti, where did you try it?
<rsalveti> diwic: maguro
<rsalveti> galaxy nexus
<diwic> rsalveti, paste.canonical.com/93303
<awe> sergiusens, having trouble with phablet-flash --flipped reporting not enough space in /data
<awe> sergiusens, this is maguro, and it's already running flipped
<awe> was trying to flash today's image
<diwic> rsalveti, I added the "1" printf between get_hw_module and audio_hw_device_open
<rsalveti> diwic: hm, will give it a try, might be missing the config files, as it might be trying to load them from /etc
<rsalveti> mind running with strace to see which file it's trying to load?
<diwic> rsalveti, ok, will do
<rsalveti> meanwhile I'll flash my nexus 4
<sergiusens> awe: what's the package version? I just flashed today's with no issue; what is the amount of free space you have?
<pmcgowan> awe, I delete the zips from /data/media
<bjar> ok so I flashed my galaxy nexus with ubuntu touch and I can't connect to the gsm net (swedish carrier)
<dencho-nub> hey everyone!
<bjar> am I screwed are there some kind of hack I can do?
<diwic> rsalveti, heh, the last file it manages to open is /system/etc/snd_soc_msm/snd_soc_msm_2x_Fusion3, which is in UCM format
<awe> sergiusens, 0.14daily13.06.15-0ubuntu1
<awe> pmcgowan, ;)-
<rsalveti> diwic: hm, interesting
<awe> no zips to delete
<dencho-nub> hey everyone!?
<sergiusens> awe: how aboyt syslog?
<awe> sergiusens, good point...
<awe> Not enough space in /data, found 1.1G, rebooting
<sergiusens> awe: that version seems old.... I'm on 0.14daily13.06.22-0ubuntu1
<sergiusens> let me check the tools ppa
<diwic> rsalveti, it tries to write some errors into /dev/alog/main, is that a file you know how to decipher?
<rsalveti> diwic: yes, just run /system/bin/logcat
<rsalveti> that should show you the android log messages
<diwic> rsalveti, paste.canonical.com/93305
<rsalveti> diwic: yeah, issue with the config file then, not sure why though
<diwic> rsalveti, I guess I should try to figure it out
<rsalveti> yeah
<awe> sergiusens, looks like rsalveti uploaded new versions, however it's not built for raring yet...
<rsalveti> awe: the new version has a different fix, not related with yours
<rsalveti> but still, you need to clean up your /data
<diwic> rsalveti, paste.canonical.com/93307 <- except for some libraries in the beginning, these are the files it fails to open. Worth doing something about?
<rsalveti> awe: check your /data/media
<rsalveti> hm, permission denied
<awe> rsalveti, I did...and nothing obvious to delete
<rsalveti> diwic: let me fix the permission errors in our build, can you check if it still fails after manually changing the permission?
<diwic> rsalveti, hmm. Running as root and those EACCESS errors go away, but it still segfaults.
<rsalveti> right
<sergiusens> awe: is this mako?
<rsalveti> let me give it a try, rebooting mine
<awe> sergiusens, maguro
<diwic> rsalveti, also, I'm not sure how much time we should spend on this audio HAL anyway - it would be cool if it worked but there might be easier ways forward perhaps
<awe> what about swap?  it's huge
<diwic> rsalveti, I mean, if we're going to run PulseAudio for the mixer and PCM streaming finally anyway
<awe> sergiusens, I blew away all log files...and no diff
<rsalveti> diwic: right, indeed
<rsalveti> having support via hal might still be useful later, I can take a look at these hal related issues, while you check the work do be done in pulse itself (to control mixer and pcm)
<sergiusens> awe: how about something like: find . -size +10M
<awe> swap
<diwic> rsalveti, I just need to figure out what mixer settings are needed in what scenarios, but maybe it's easier (at least at this point) to try to read that manually out of the UCM files or something
<rsalveti> yeah, probably
<sergiusens> awe: so I'm guessing you installed plenty of things post flash, right?
<awe> no... not plenty
<awe> sergiusens, is our swap file a fixed size, or can it grow?
<awe> everything else >10M is std stuff in our image
<awe> ( .mp4s, .so, ... )
<awe> I maybe installed two or three other packages
<awe> the only other tmp files that are kinda big are the pulse shm files
<sergiusens> awe: what's you free and total space? (I'm just asking to figure out why I never stumble upon this issue)
<awe> sergiusens, /dev/mmcblk0p12   14G  1.1G   13G   8% /data
<sergiusens> awe: pmcgowan I know what your problem is
<pmcgowan> thats quite a statement
<sergiusens> awe: pmcgowan if you flashed before rsalveti fixed adb to reboot and where on a flipped image, it wouldn't reboot at all
<awe> sergiusens, is it in the free_data[-1:]?
<sergiusens> awe: the dh layout when in recovery is different
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, I just deleted my zip files and I am fine
<sergiusens> awe: df*
<awe> pmcgowan, I have *no* zips
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: oh, then I don't know yours, sorry
<pmcgowan> but I have like 5.8GB total available
<awe> I have 13G
<awe> ;D
<sergiusens> awe: do this, go into recovery manually and just run phablet-flash --flipped -d maguro whilst in recovery
<rsalveti> sergiusens: maybe a custom recovery?
<rsalveti> I know you changed the logic to probe the df output
<rsalveti> as we're now doing all the logic from the recovery
<sergiusens> rsalveti: yeah, I had flipped from last wednesday and ran into the problem of adb reboot doing nothing... with updated flips, it's all ok as adb is fine
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right
<sergiusens> another option is to apt-get update the ubuntu install and get the new adb
<awe> sergiusens, looks like the validate_device is using the wrong column for free_data
<awe> it thinks free_data is 1.1GB, which is actually "UseD"
<awe> sergiusens, changing the line that calculates the free_data to use [0] [3] instead of [0] [2] solves the space issue, but now it fails trying to push to /sdcard/
<sergiusens> awe: yeah, don't change that :-)
<sergiusens> awe: df -h whilst in recovery lays out the columns differently
<sergiusens> awe: does adb reboot recovery work for you?
<awe> so do I need to be in recovery now to flash?
<sergiusens> awe: or update adb inside ubuntu (the device, not your workstation)
<sergiusens> awe: one time thing, adb (or udb) was broken last week
<awe> sure, but I'm pretty sure I was running Friday's image... when did it get fixed?
<awe> and no, adb reboot recovery didn't work.  Manually booting into recovery now
<sergiusens> awe: rsalveti would know better but that explains your issues
<rsalveti> guess it was fixed around friday
<rsalveti> so yeah, issue then is that the reboot recovery failed for you
<iBelieve> I'd like to get involved with developing the core applications, perhaps the File manager or Email program. Are either of these at a good point in terms of design to start contributing? I'm mostly interested in implementing the UI, not the backends of the apps.
<popey> hi iBelieve
<popey> iBelieve: the file manager app is mostly done, we haven't done a lot of work on the email client. where do your skills lie?
<awe> rsalveti, sergiusens, OK... finally making some progress.  I have to head out an run an error, so bbl ( ~1hr )
<iBelieve> popey, I've done some QML work before, having written a weather app with a UI in QML & KDE. I'd prefer to work on coding UIs, since I haven't done much backend-type work in QML, since I've used C++ for my internal backends.
<popey> ok, great, just what we need ☻
<popey> can you drop a mail to popey@ubuntu.com and mhall119@ubuntu.com and we can discuss further? (I'm just making my dinner ☻  )
<iBelieve> popey, Sure, will do.
<popey> thanks
<mhall119> hey iBelieve
 * mhall119 reads the backlog
<iBelieve> Hi mhall119
<sergiusens> cdesai: hey, all your patches are in
<marianne> hi has anyone had any luck installing ubuntu on a samsung Galazy tab 2 (7.0)?
<marianne> Galaxy*
<sidnei> what is the gesture to pull up system settings? i did it accidentally twice, still trying to figure out how :)
<tedg> mhr3, Hey, if you're around could you look at this?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/zg-reporting/+merge/171173
<sergiusens> rsalveti: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phone-app/rebuild/+merge/171174
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, the issue with this package is related with changelog version bump
<rsalveti> the usual one we had in the past
<rsalveti> I wonder why this is not yet part of CI
<rsalveti> boiko: kenvandine: any idea?
<boiko> rsalveti: you mean the daily release?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it's because inidicator-messages
<rsalveti> yeah
<boiko> rsalveti: it was in the past, but then it was building against the wrong indicator-messages
<rsalveti> right, wonder when that will be solved
<rsalveti> sergiusens: why not temporarily making this a native package then?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: not sure... ChickenCutlass who did you get to work on getting indicator-messages issue solved?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: native or non -0ubuntu1 ?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I'll remove the -0ubuntuX for now
<rsalveti> sergiusens: well, removing 0ubuntuX is making it native :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: well, debian is weird in that sense to me... the format is 1.0 and not 3.0 (native)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: it's being pushed
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, I agree, just that without any -something it usually means native
<ChickenCutlass> sergiusens, no one
<ChickenCutlass> sergiusens, not sure who that is
<Oranger> balloons: Hey ! :) Just want to ask you, is it normal that I the autopilot/ppa just give the 1.2 branch and not the 1.3 ?
<Oranger> balloons: Or maybe it's just me who are doing something wrong
<balloons> Oranger, no it should give 1.3, what version of ubuntu are you on>
<Oranger> balloons: 13.04
<balloons> autopilot --version
<balloons> Autopilot Source Version: 1.3.1 Autopilot Package Version:
<balloons> 1.3.1daily13.06.15bzr247saucy0
<balloons> u?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I believe bfiller was taking care of that, iirc
<Oranger> autopilot --version
<Oranger> usage: autopilot [-h] {run,list,vis,launch} ...
<Oranger> autopilot: error: too few arguments
<Oranger> Hum..
<bfiller> rsalveti: taking care of what?
<rsalveti> bfiller: the issue regarding the phablet specific indicator-messages
<rsalveti> which is blocking the phone-app to be part of the ci that makes it land in the archive
<rsalveti> I remember that someone was working on fixing that (lars?), but not sure how far we are from having a working upstream version that is compatible with both touch and desktop
<bfiller> rsalveti: it's larsu and the indicator team
<bfiller> rsalveti: don't have an update, don't think they are close to having a working upstream version from last update
<rsalveti> right =\
<bfiller> I'll inquire tomorrow about it more
<rsalveti> great, thanks
<rsalveti> sergiusens: happroved
<Oranger> balloons: Sorry, I fixed it, always do an apt-get update after added a repo... always ^^'
<sergiusens> bfiller: thanks
<balloons> Oranger, :-)
<ajalkane>  /quit
<sag> hiya.. trying to hack ubuntu touch together on my Asus Transformer Prime TF201.. I've gotten it to boot but it just drops me to an shell -- I don't have an keyboard with the tablet.. so I was wondering if anyone had an sneaky idea to get the UI up/
<sag> ?*
<mhall119> sag: you can try running "unity8" on the shell and see what it spits out
 * mhall119 assumes this is an Ubuntu shell, not an Android shell
<sag> mhall119: yes it's Ubuntu shell :P thank you! just what I was looking for
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-25
<AskUbuntu> Where is the unofficial toro (most recent) version? | http://askubuntu.com/q/312322
<TetraFlash> trying manual install of ubuntu touch since I have a windows PC (and not enough room for a ubuntu partition right now)
<TetraFlash> not going well
<TetraFlash> when I have my device in recovery mode I cannot use the push command
<TetraFlash> it gives me "error: closed"
<TetraFlash> I can push no problem when booted into android with debug on... but following the steps for manual install in that mode doesnt do anything at all
<TetraFlash> anyone able to help?
<wilee-nilee> TetraFlash, You could use a ubuntu live cd to load it.
<TetraFlash> haha thought of that too... cant find a damn blank to save my life
<TetraFlash> tried installing ubuntu in virtualbox... that went just as poor... not my day haha
<wilee-nilee> no usb's?
<sergiusens> TetraFlash: there's adb for Windows as well...
<TetraFlash> sergiusens: I am using adb for windows and when my device is recovery mode and I attempt "adb push...." it says "error: closed"
<sergiusens> TetraFlash: oh, can't help with that, but it's sometimes solve by just restarting adb
<TetraFlash> wilee-nilee: none... I was really hoping the manual method would work for me
<TetraFlash> sergiusens: I did try that... perhaps a system restart could help
<TetraFlash> im going to try a system reboot for the adb driver I installed... perhaps that will help
<AskUbuntu> when is the consumer ubuntu touch image set to release | http://askubuntu.com/q/312347
<kalakj> hellO EVERYONE
<kalakj> I AM HAVING A modem
<kalakj> which is working properly but i am unable to send USSD
<kalakj> and check my balance
<kalakj> how to do that
<awe> kalakj, you can't...  USSD functions have not been implemented yet.
<kalakj> ahhh, this should be there for prepaid customers
<kalakj> when there is meter on your internet usage
<awe> yes, I know
<awe> it will be in the final product
<awe> but probably won't be available in our images till sometime later this Summer
<cdesai> sergiusens: thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<usman> how to install ubuntu in galaxy s3 T- Mobile
<usman> anyone plz tell me. how to install ubuntu in galaxy s3 T- Mobile?
<RAOF> I'm not sure if that's been ported?
<RAOF> usman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices is the wiki page you're looking for.
<popey> Hmm, flipped image 20130624 on mako has no network on first boot... works on second boot
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<phix> I think ubuntu touch is what I am after, or do I want ubuntu arm?
<phix> ZTE V9 is the device
<RAOF> phix: Depends on what you're after. Do you want a phone operating system?
<phix> I want Ubuntu on my tablet, I want it to work :)  Don't really care if it is the full blown Ubuntu or a stripped down version, aslong as it works :)
<phix> I don't really want to make phone calls on it if that is the question, I want to use it more as a desktop
<RAOF> Then you want the arm builds of regular desktop Ubuntu.
<RAOF> Until we've got more of the phone-tablet-desktop convergency bit happening :)
<phix> ah ok, is that in the mix?
<phix> RAOF: Which version will run better on a lower powered / resourced tablet?
<RAOF> Well, Ubuntu Touch is not like a desktop at all.
<RAOF> So it's difficult to really make any comparisons :)
<phix> 512Mb ROM, 512Mb RAM, 2Gb SD, ARMv6 rev 5 (399 bogomips lol) 7" TFT Resistive touch screen
<phix> RAOF: I supose my question was more of which verison will run faster on a crappier tablet
<popey> thats not a spectacular set of specs phix
<RAOF> armv6? I'm not sure we actually support that architecture.
<phix> popey: IKnow
<phix> ah ok, so it is arm 7 and above?
<popey> yes
<phix> ok, that's all I really wanted to know :)
<popey> phix: thanks for dropping by
<phix> Any time popey
<m-b-o> hey, I have a QML question:
<m-b-o> Are there any signal available when "ToolbarItems.back" is triggered? For ToolbarActions.back  there was onTriggered()
<phix> popey: I am considering getting a nexus 10 and assist in testing and development if possible
<popey> phix: that would be awesome, I don't think as many people test on the Nexus 10 as the Nexus 4 and nexus 7.. so that would be very helpful
<ogra_> popey, do you happen to run a flipped image on your N4 ?
 * ogra_ is looking for /var/log/udev and /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules from such an install
<popey> yes
<popey> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798095/ & http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798096/
<ogra_> thx !
<mehow> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trbtVeUj664&hd=1
<nik90> mehow: ping
<AskUbuntu> Error while executing standard Ubuntu Touch program | http://askubuntu.com/q/312507
<AskUbuntu> Is a nook reader app for ubuntu touch being developed? | http://askubuntu.com/q/312522
<nik90> popey: are you in the mood for some testing :) ?
<nik90> or mhall119?
<popey> nik90: always!
<nik90> popey: Awesome :D
<nik90> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/new-timer-design
<nik90> popey: please check if the bug you reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1186396 is fixed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1186396 in Ubuntu Clock App "[Clock app] Timer setting inaccurate when spun at speed" [Medium,In progress]
<popey> k
<popey> hmm, well this is sub-optimal. _all_ of the icons in the apps lens are blank
<popey> and no text under them
 * popey updates and upgrades and reboots
 * nik90 waits eagerly for good news
<popey> yeah, icons are back ☻
 * popey adds bzr to his post-install script
<popey> nik90: so, i rotate to start a time, and then hit the middle to start the timer?
<nik90> yes
<popey> hmm
<popey> you might want to prevent people changing the time while the timer is running ☻
<nik90> popey: yes, I removed that code and still need to add that bit
<popey> nik90: it's supposed to clock up hours when rotating?
<nik90> popey: not yet atleast.
<popey> it only clocks hours, not minutes or seconds
<nik90> popey: I am not sure if that is still required with the new visual designs
<popey> let me get a video
<nik90> popey: do you mean that if you set a timer for 04:30 it does not change the minutes but only the seconds?
<davidcalle> Hello ubuntu-touch, I think I've done some bad things to my amd64 Saucy install and I would need a hand. It doesn't boot : it's now apparently trying to mount an android FS and (obviously) fails with "No root device found. Spawning adbd ..."
<popey> nik90: easier to show you, uploading video now
<ogra_> davidcalle, sounds like you installed initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> davidcalle, remove it in recovery mode, rebuild your initrd and you should be fine
<cdesai> ogra_: where do you guys switch ramdisks in the android boot image (if that's what you do to the ones generated by the android build system) ?
<ogra_> we dont switch ramdisks :)
<FunkyPenguin> rsalveti: you're such a lier - the missing icons are still there after flashing just now ;-p
<ogra_> the ubuntu initrd is  used to normally boot the ubuntu rootfs
<ogra_> with only minor difference to a laptop or desktop install ...
<popey> FunkyPenguin: i just had missing image, so I "adb shell" and then "apt-get update" then "apt-get upgrade" and "reboot" and it's all good again
<ogra_> then ubuntu fires up an pxc container on boot which contains the whole android system (including the initrd)
<davidcalle> ogra_, recovery mode fails to go to the point where it would give me a cli, but I have another partition here. /me chroots and tries
<cdesai> okay, so let me rephrase it - where is the boot image assembled? (android kernel + ubuntu initrd = boot.img ?)
<popey> nik90: http://youtu.be/LZspoyLsuqc it'll be there in ~3 mins or so
<nik90> popey: okay. will take a look
<ogra_> cdesai, during image build
<popey> nik90: will do a video on the nexus 7 too in a moment
<ogra_> cdesai, and yes, bootimg is exactly that
<ogra_> cdesai, i'm working on a package containing a prebuilt generic initrd that can be used by porters
<cdesai> ogra_: are the tools used to build the image open source? (I guess, if so, can you provide me with a launchpad link?)
<cdesai> ogra_: yea that's what I wanted it for, porting :)
<ogra_> and that will be integrated into the android boot.img creation process of phablet.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> cdesai, the image creation infrastructure of ubuntu is quite complex (it builds all images of all possible supported ubuntu variants) ... essentially the touch images are built by live-build with configs that live in the livecd-rootfs package ... the whole thing is managed by cdimage (look it up on LP, there is a bzr branch for it)
<ogra_> the former two are packaged, you can just apt-get source them
<ogra_> to just roll an initrd you can just use a chroot though
<popey> nik90: http://youtu.be/7x6g5tRtNBw is the video for the nexus 7, again will take some minutes to upload
<ogra_> or just wait til tomottow, then i should have the initrd packaged
<cdesai> I'll wait then, don't have ubuntu installed currently
<nik90> popey: just saw your nexus 4 video. What I observed is that while trying to grab the hour hand, the upward animation steals it sometimes
<morphis> awe: ping
<popey> yes
<nik90> popey: that can be fixed easily
<popey> hard to grab the hand too
<nik90> popey: however I do agree that the hand itself is small
<nik90> imagine trying to grab the seconds hand
<nik90> :)
<popey> hah
<popey> i want a timer to measure picoseconds!
<popey> make an appropriately sized hand please! :D
<nik90> I have already informed the designers about this. Let see what solution we can come up with this thursday meeting
<awe> morphis, hey... can we chat a little later?  I have ~1hr  or so before our stand-up and I need to get some stuff done.  Can I ping you when I'm done?
<cdesai> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> np
<morphis> awe: yes, but have a meeting around one hour from now myself so lets say in 2-3 hours?
<popey> ok nik90
<awe> morphis, sure
<nik90> popey: something is wrong with the nexus 7 video
<nik90> cannot play it ... video length is 0 seconds
<popey> hmm
<popey> still processing nik90
<nik90> ah
<popey> nik90: works now
<dobey> is there a way to change the area of a Page in QML to having a text entry box or such?
<dholbach> sergiusens: what do I do in this case? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798586/ :)
<dholbach> unfortunately it now tells me "error: device not found" - but I didn't change anything
<sergiusens> dholbach: what's currectly installed?
<davidcalle> ogra_, just managed to work things out, I had other issues on top of the android initramfs, thanks for the pointer :)
<dholbach> sergiusens: saucy-23
<sergiusens> dholbach: do an adb kill-server
<sergiusens> I thought I was catching that exception though... I'll double check later
<dholbach> aha! trying that
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> sergiusens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798620/
<FunkyPenguin> popey: two things, apt-get upgrade results in no new packages; and i called ricardo out as he said it would be fixed in the new image ;)
<popey> FunkyPenguin: worked for me ☻
<FunkyPenguin> popey: well whoopdeedoo for you :)
<sergiusens> dholbach: dumb question, but did your device get unplugegd? :-P
<dholbach> sergiusens: no, it also has enough battery, it just blanked screen in the meantime
<popey> FunkyPenguin: ☻
<sergiusens> dholbach: what if you adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server ?
<dholbach> sergiusens: same
<sergiusens> dholbach: reboot the device?
<dholbach> sergiusens: same :-/
<ogra_> jdstrand, so i finally got around to do a fresh install on my maguro ... /etc/apparmor.d/cache is still empty after a few reboots
<jdstrand> weird
<jdstrand> mako was fine. let me try grouper
<sergiusens> dholbach: is your cable working at all?
<dholbach> sergiusens: it worked fine when I flashed the device this morning - it's maybe 2-3 weeks old :)
<ogra_> syslog show the partser running for NM when it brings up an interface and i see some relepathy related lines too
<ogra_> *parser
<ogra_> *telepathy
<ogra_> (god, my typing ...)
<jdstrand> ogra_: yeah, that sounds right if the cache files don't exist
<jdstrand> ogra_: is this supposed to work: phablet-flash -d grouper --flipped
<jdstrand> I'm getting a 404
<ogra_> yes
<jdstrand> ok, tried again, and it is working (weird)
<ogra_> well, it should try to pull from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<jdstrand> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com//ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip was what failed, but tried again and it worked
<ogra_> might just have been replaced that moment
<ogra_> the build just finished
<jdstrand> ogra_: I don't have a maguro. on the device, can you do: /etc/init.d/apparmor reload and then see if cache files exist in /etc/apparmor.d/cache?
<ogra_> jdstrand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5798667/
<ogra_> there we go
 * ogra_ kind of knew it was a kernel issue :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: ok, pull requests went out earlier today which once applied will fix that
<ogra_> k
<jdstrand> ogra_: I guess the mako kernel sans compat patches had just enough for caching to work, but the 3.0 kernel didn't
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> that should make booting a lot more pleasant :)
<ogra_> i.e. you wont have to burn your hand anymore :)
<jdstrand> ok, good, mystery solved then. if this is slowing down your work-- you can just remove the apparmor package
<jdstrand> hehe, yes! :)
<ogra_> nah, my work is to stabilize that crack :)
<jdstrand> (please only remove apparmor in your local system, not the image :)
<ogra_> i want to see it start working :)
<jdstrand> hehe
<AskUbuntu> how to transfer files from galaxy nexus running ubuntu? | http://askubuntu.com/q/312566
<heythere> hey folks
<heythere> wehere ca i get a virtual machine with ubuntu mobile?
<heythere> somehow lost
<ogra_> you cant yet
<heythere> so how to develop apps?
<heythere> a bit weird since theyre site ist cluttered with the phone os
<pmcgowan> heythere, you can develop apps on the desktop to some good extent using the sdk
<heythere> hm, ok
<nik90> popey: I have increased the grab area for the clock hand. So they remain the same size (for now) but have increased their grab area. So it should be much better now.
<nik90> popey: http://ubuntuone.com/3oZj9gkYOi99yJSyVPHtjz
<nik90> popey: I havent pushed it yet. I will think about it more. In the screenshot, the lightgreen spots represents the area you can grab on for each clock hand
<popey> nik90: nice one
<popey> nik90: let me know what you want me to test ☻
<nik90> popey: definitely :)
<ogra_> rtg_, did the latest maguro upload have a fix for ureadahead ?
<rtg_> ogra_, nope, forgot. I just started looking at it a few minutes ago.
<ogra_> ok
<rtg_> ogra_, which one is maguro? Samsung or LG ?
<ogra_> samsun omap :)
<ogra_> +g
<ogra_> the frankenphone :)
<rtg_> ogra_, I got this phone from Ivanka, so it is likely the 3G image from Android ?
<rtg_> its toast right now.
<ogra_> toast ? how ?
<rtg_> tried flashing, but wouldn't boot the touch image. I'm back to fastboot
<rtg_> that was a few weeks ago and I never got back to it
<sil2100> didrocks: on apps stack the check job failed with one failure on one machine, looks like a flacky test - I would opt for a publish anyway if you don't mind, the usual thing
<sil2100> didrocks: since oSoMoN is not around today it seems
<didrocks> sil2100: fine with me, please note it down so that we can poke him :)
<jdstrand> mhall119: hi! so I have a work item: ubuntu-calculator-app runs under application isolation using aa-exec in the .desktop file via Debian packaging
<jdstrand> mhall119: I have a modest change to its packaging to achieve that, but wasn't sure how to go about it
<jdstrand> mhall119: like, how to get it into right ppa, etc
<mhall119> jdstrand: not sure how to change it, or how to submit the change?
<jdstrand> mhall119: I can produce a debdiff/merge fine, but not sure to where and then how to get it into the necessary ppa to have it show up on the image
<mhall119> jdstrand: if you can submit an MP to the bzr branch that would be better: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app
<mhall119> it has inline packaging
<jdstrand> mhall119: assuming the MP is accepted, what is the next step to get it onto an image?
<jdstrand> mhall119: well, all the images :)
<mhall119> jdstrand: once the MP is approved, everything else is automatic
<jdstrand> mhall119: awesome. was I right in coming to you?
<mhall119> jenkins will land it in trunk and build it in the PPA, and the daily device image script will pull the latest package on the next run
<mhall119> jdstrand: yup, me or popey for the core apps
<jdstrand> mhall119: great, thanks!
<mhall119> np
<popey> \o/
<jdstrand> mhall119: my MP is saucy specific, is that a problem?
<jdstrand> (currently using a versioned Build-Depends-- I could relax that and just wait for the right version to end up in saucy if that makes things easier)
<popey> nik90: do you have a branch in progress for bug 1188800 ?
<ubot5> bug 1188800 in Ubuntu Clock App "Autopilot Testcase needed: Add timer preset" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188800
<morphis> awe: I have time now
<awe> morphis, I'll ping you in a few...  I just started another IRC conv with someone.  ;)-
<morphis> :)
<glukosio> hello, what's the password of root in terminal?
<nik90> popey: I had a local branch for that bug, however due to the new visual design changes made, I did not plan on pushing my local branch for review.
<nik90> popey: I guess I need to mark it Triaged until I get my other branches reviewed and merged in
<marianne> anyone have ubuntu running on a Galaxy tab?
<popey> nik90: i was oing to take a look at it
<popey> *going
<nik90> popey: its not going be easy since the toolbar API has also changed. So any autopilot test you write which uses them will become invalid very soon.
<nik90> popey: That's why I have been postponing that particular bug for almost 2 weeks now.
<popey> yeah. will look at another app.. ☻
<nik90> popey: :-)
<awe> ogra_, ping
<ogra_> yo
<awe> hey.. I pushed my socket MR, however I'm seeing odd behavior
<awe> was just discussing with jodh
<awe> ofono starts, gets a socket failure, and exits
<awe> is respawned once... gets a socket failure and exits again
<awe> and then is never respawned a third time
<ogra_> and on and on ?
<awe> however upstart thinks it's running
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#expect probably
<awe> ogra_, in theory, on and on, and on... although we could craft a respawn limit which terminates after some point
<awe> ogra_, don't think so
<awe> in the good case, upstart has the correct PID for ofono
<awe> which means expect is correct
<ogra_> no forsk or anything ?
<awe> ofono just calls daemon(), which AFAIK, does a single fork on Linux
<ogra_> *forks
<awe> and the job has "expect fork" not "expect daemon"
<ogra_> yeah, sounds okayish
<awe> so was wondering how I go about starting upstart with --debug so that we can track this down?
<ogra_> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging
<ogra_> like that ?
<awe> ogra_, according to jodh --debug and --verbose both work, but you get more output with --debug
<ogra_> abootimg -u /part/to/boot/partition -c "cmdline=--verbose"
<ogra_> (or --debug)
<ogra_> that sets the option on kernel cmdline
<ogra_> note that on grouper the boot partition is called LNX
<jodh> ogra_: does that blank the rest of the options or just add --verbose to the existing options?
<ogra_> (in case you test on one)
<awe> ogra_, just testing on maguro
<awe> so i run that command, then reboot?
<ogra_> jodh, it gets sled in between the hardcoded bootloader and kernel default options
<awe> what's the boot partition on maguro
<ogra_> jodh, by default our boot.img cmdline is empty
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# find /dev -name *boot*
<ogra_> /dev/disk/by-name/boot
<ogra_> /dev/disk/by-partlabel/boot
<ogra_> awe, ^^ pick one :)
<awe> so 'abootimg -u /dev/disk/by-name/boot -c "cmdline=--debug"
<ogra_> right
<xnox> ogra_: I shake fist at http://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=57221
<ubot5> gcc.gnu.org bug 57221 in libgcc "[4.8/4.9 regression] libgcc symbol visibility changes break Android blobs" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ogra_> lovely
<awe> ogra_, works!  And to clear, I just re-run the command with -c ""?
<ogra_> with -c "cmdline="
<awe> ogra_, ack
<ogra_> xnox, so we need that backported i guess
<xnox> ogra_: i started to eliminate libraries which work/don't work when replaced from linaro-4.8 build. and hit up libc and then quickly found that.
<rtg_> ogra_, think I figured out maguro ureadahead problem, what are the magic runes for flashing a maguro kernel ?
<xnox> ogra_: i'll try rebuilding linaro toolchain with that patch included, and hopefully get to fully booting gcc-4.8 based build.
<xnox> ogra_: then it should be ready to be packaged....
<ogra_> rtg_, abootimg -u /dev/disk/by-name/boot -k /path/to/zImage
<rtg_> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> xnox, yay
<iBelieve> I've been working on an updated UI using a page stack for the File Manager, and am about to submit it to be reviewed. Is there anyone I should I request it to be reviewed by in the Reviewer field?
<awe> morphis, ping
<morphis> awe: pong
<awe> thanks for adding the analysis to the SMS bug.
<morphis> no problem
<awe> any ideas on the double-free?
<awe> it works fine for me, and the existing code works as well
<awe> I'd rather understand the crash first before trying to work around it
<morphis> awe: still hadn't time to reproduce it after we talked last time
<awe> ok
<rtg_> ogra_, are you sure ? there is no /dev/disk in my image (in either android or ubuntu)
<morphis> but I would say I should do that and try to play with the contraints
<morphis> like --enable-optimizations/disable-optimizations configure switch
<ogra_> rtg_, oh, are you still on unflipped ?
<morphis> awe: which image are you using?
<morphis> saucy based?
<rtg_> likely. should I reflash ?
<awe> yes
<morphis> flipped/unflipped?
<ogra_> rtg_, find /dev -name *boot*
<awe> mostly flipped
<awe> as we're trying to switch this week
<ogra_> rtg_, its puried deeper in android
<ogra_> *buried
<morphis> awe: ok, I am here on unflipped
<awe> saucy?
<rtg_> ogra_, block/platform/omap/omap_hsmmc.0/by-name/boot ?
<ogra_> yeah
<awe> morphis, I'm also building in a pbuilder chroot as well...
<morphis> hm
<morphis> so you're doing package builds?
<morphis> I am currently compiling on the device
<morphis> awe: btw. you saw the Mer people already have SIM PIN/PUK functionality?
<ogra_> rtg_, i would recommend to go to flipped soon though, its a lot more convenient to have a plainn ubuntu to work with
<awe> morphis, no I didn't
<awe> that said, it's next on my plate
<awe> just to get done via command-line
<awe> for now
<awe> the UI won't land till mid-to-late July
<morphis> should be enough to either implement it or take the work from the Mer people
<awe> morphis, are the Mer people using RILD?
<morphis> awe: yes
<awe> from us, or separately developed?
<Stskeeps> we rebase on your branch once in a while, though we're in git instead, you're free to cherry-pick - all legal/open source
<morphis> awe: https://github.com/nemomobile-packages/ofono/tree/master/ofono
<mhall119> jdstrand: jenkins will build for quantal, raring and saucy
<mhall119> jdstrand: is your change only applicable to saucy?
<jdstrand> mhall119: yes, it is
<jdstrand> I forgot there is one other bit that needs to be done that I can't relax the deps on
<jdstrand> meh
<jdstrand> where relaxing the deps doesn't help
 * jdstrand has to adjust the desktop file
<jdstrand> mhall119: I guess I could do a conditional adjustment of the desktop file
<jdstrand> this will go away once we have application lifecycle all together (ie, upstart jobs to launch apps)
<awe> rsalveti, minor comments on your IMEI MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/phablet-extras/ofono-imei-revision/+merge/171221
<rsalveti> awe: awesome, thanks
<awe> np
<jdstrand> mhall119: ok, I figured out what to do
<mhall119> jdstrand: cool, will this be something we can start applying to other core apps and collection apps too?
<rsalveti> awe: just pushed the update
<jdstrand> mhall119: yes. I am going to blog about it once it is merged. I'll give the 'normal' way for uploads to the archive and then how to do it for daily builds with earlier Ubuntu releases
<jdstrand> mhall119: the more we get profiled, the more we can fine-tune
<awe> rsalveti, k
<mhall119> jdstrand: we'll probably need extra help and guidance with things like the terminal and file manager apps
<mhall119> s/probably/definitely/
<jdstrand> mhall119: if we choose to confine those at all, they will likely need to be hand-confined for the forseeable future
<mhall119> hmmm, I guess if we leave them as "developer mode" installs, confinement isn't necessary
<popey> good learning exercise for everyone if they are
<ryanlee> Hello, got a Nexus 7 that I can't get to boot past bootloader, this following an attempted install of Ubuntu Touch.  Any ideas on what I can do?  Tried booting to recovery mode and that didn't help either.
<popey> we tend to find holes in the SDK / foundations when we try things like this which are outside the box
<nfgfg> hello. im trying the manual install for nexus 7. i followed all of the steps and i did a final reboot....so im still on the google logo...how long does it normally take?
<awe> rsalveti, happroved
<rsalveti> awe: thanks
<awe> np
<nfgfg> herro?
<AskUbuntu> importing C++/Qt module in QML | http://askubuntu.com/q/312672
<baebbe> hello! Can anyone tell me, with which samsung galaxy ubuntu phone will work? I am not very familiar with hardware, just read that ubuntu phone was presented on a samsung galaxy cellphone.
<iBelieve> I'm new to autopilot and am trying to run it for the File Manager app. After about 12 seconds, I get RuntimeError: Unable to find Autopilot interface. What am I doing wrong? Am I missing any packages?
<popey> iBelieve: do you have autopilot from ppa:autopilot/ppa installed?
<popey> (if not that's probably it, right balloons ? )
<popey> baebbe: see the devices link at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<popey> nfgfg: doesn't normally take that long
<eexer> upsetting :/ its fully unlocked.......ideas?
<iBelieve> popey, I originally installed it without the PPA, then I added the PPA, and ran apt-get update && dist-upgrade.
<popey> iBelieve: apt-cache policy python-autopilot, does it show 1.3 or so?
<popey>   Installed: 1.3.1daily13.06.25bzr249raring0
<balloons> iBelieve, yes you need the ppa
<balloons> iBelieve, are you on raring?
<iBelieve> popey, Shows exact same thing
<iBelieve> balloons, Yep, I'm using raring
<balloons> iBelieve, ok hmm.. one sec
<balloons> popey, does it still work for you on raring?
<balloons> lol
<popey> well done, you have exhausted my knowledge on the subject:)
<popey> hah
<balloons> I think there might be an issue..
 * popey looks
<popey> list shows one test for filemanager
<balloons> right.. try runing int
<balloons> *running it
<popey> Tests running...
<balloons> and working fine? no autopilot error?
<popey> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5799479/
<balloons> hah!
<balloons> success
<popey> you have a strange defintion of success
<iBelieve> That's the error I'm getting.
<balloons> sorry... you've confirmed it as an issue
<balloons> let me grab you an older version to install and work around it
<balloons> I'll get bugs filed and figure out why they pushed a broken build
<balloons> for QA that's success, lol.. confirming it's broken!
<popey> \o/
<nfgfg> so android is gone and im stuck with only recovery.....could i install ubuntu like this? im using clockwork recovery btw
<popey> nfgfg: does the manual adb push not work?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation like that?
<nfgfg> popey: i did all the steps but i got nothing.............
<nfgfg> i did this as root btw
<popey> and the file is /sdcard/autodeploy.zip ?
<nfgfg> yeah
<nfgfg> for me it was adb push /home/user1/Downloads/saucy-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip /sdcard/autodeplu.zip
<popey> Hmm, never seen that, sorry
<nfgfg> upsetting :/
<pmcgowan> deplu or deploy?
<nfgfg> could it be because im running 13.04 on the desktop?
<nfgfg> deploy*
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> 13.04 is fine
<nfgfg> i mean it says it has been written to the device
<nfgfg> saucy-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip  and saucy-presinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip right?
<balloons> popey, iBelieve try this: https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/ppa/+files/python-autopilot_1.3.1daily13.06.15bzr248raring0_all.deb
<pmcgowan> nfgfg, and you went back into recovery and did the second step?
<nfgfg> nexus 7 32 gig wifi
<nfgfg> yeah
<iBelieve>  balloons, will try it.
<balloons> tks
<nfgfg> im redoing it as we speak
<ryanlee> nfgfg, I'm having similar issues.
<nfgfg> similar how?
<ryanlee> With the the same model of Nexus 7.
<nfgfg> well damn. that is depressing. i was hoping it was my failing....
<ryanlee> For me it says install was complete and successful.  But upon actually trying to boot the Nexus it either (1) Acts as though there is no OS installed (after which I reflash Android) or (2) It just reboots to Android.
<nfgfg> it just boots like it has no OS for me....
<iBelieve> balloons, doesn't work, same error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5799522/
<balloons> iBelieve, ok, can you try the next one :-)
<ryanlee> nfgfg, Yeah, this is my third go around with it.  I've successfully flashed Ubuntu Touch to other devices.
<balloons> we'll see when it broke
<nfgfg> is this a bug that is well known? i mean im sure people have been putting ubntu touch on this model before
<ryanlee> I'm going to try it again and see what happens.
<nfgfg> this is my second time trying it as well
<balloons> iBelieve, https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/ppa/+files/python-autopilot_1.3.1daily13.06.15bzr247raring0_all.deb
<balloons> It that's broke I'm going to assume the 6/14 build was the last good one
<popey> same balloons
<iBelieve> balloons, yeah, it works!
<balloons> iBelieve, ok great.. So we know when the error was introduced :-)
<pmcgowan> nfgfg, had you tried using the flash tool before, is that why you used the manual method?
<balloons> so don't upgrade for a bit.. I'll file the bug
<nfgfg> yeah i did but adb always has been bitchy to me
<popey> still fails for me balloons
<balloons> really?
<ryanlee> pmcgowan, For me the flash tool is what kills the OS guaranteed so far.
<rsalveti> popey: can you check if latest is working for nexus 7?
<nfgfg> the tablet wouldnt ask for the rsa key to be accepted
<popey>   Installed: 1.3.1daily13.06.15bzr247raring0
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~autopilot/+archive/ppa/+files/python-autopilot_1.3.1daily13.06.15bzr246raring0_all.deb is the 6/14 build.. I can't imagine it's the last good one
<popey> rsalveti: sure, running now
<balloons> but you can try that one
<rsalveti> ryanlee: also, which image are you using, normal or flipped?
<iBelieve> now time to fix the errors caused by my local changes to the file manager :)
<ryanlee> rsalveti, I believe I'm using the normal.  Following guide found here for both manual and flash install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<balloons> popey, potentially the issue is in a library, but I didn't think that was the case given the infro you presented
<rsalveti> ryanlee: right, and trying to manually install both zips?
 * jppiiroinen has nexus 7 (grouper) and has flashed flipped and non-flipped images to it today several times
<nfgfg> jppiiroinen: any special steps you needed to take?
<jppiiroinen> nope
<popey> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5799549/
<ryanlee> rsalveti, One issue I've run into when trying the manual install is it won't boot into the recovery mode.  I'm actually reflashing Android now to try manual install again.
<nfgfg> ryanlee: for me i at least still have recovery
<jppiiroinen> just with phablet-flash
<balloons> popey, so bzr246 didn't work for you either?
<rsalveti> nfgfg: which recovery are you using?
<rsalveti> you could try flashing our recovery as well
<rsalveti> and then manually installing the zip files
<popey> balloons: correct, just installed the one you told me to
<nfgfg> clockwork mod v 6.0.2.3
 * jppiiroinen have experienced weird issues with bad usb-cables too when flashing
<balloons> popey, so I wonder if it's a library issue for you then.. so bizarre
<rsalveti> yeah, clockworkmod should in theory work fine as well
<nfgfg> ubuntu touch has its own recovery?
<nfgfg> jppiiroinen: well that is a pain because if so i have no other cable that work
<popey> clockwork mod 6.0.2.7 here
<rsalveti> nfgfg: a custom version based on the original clockwork mod
<jppiiroinen> nfgfg: i have flashed today my n7 about 4 times and the images works with qtc
<rsalveti> also available in the same download path where you got the image
<jppiiroinen> nfgfg: so the images should boot, the qtc does not (yet) have the flipped image support in the ppa, as i was working on that one
<nfgfg> qtc?
<jppiiroinen> nfgfg: qt creator
<nfgfg> ah
<netcurli> popey: did you get the 0.3 version of my akari puzzle game into the collection ppa yet?
<popey> netcurli: nope, it's on my to-do list though
<netcurli> ok
<popey> nfgfg: rsalveti my n7 just finished flashing, booted up and I am getting tweets and stuff
<rsalveti> awesome
<iBelieve> I don't understand why an autopilot test for File Manager (with my changes) is failing, where is the best place to ask for help?
<nik90> popey: if you are free, you can test the new timer again. I have fixed the upward animation issue, small grab area and also 60 second value bug.
<popey> sure thing nik90
<popey> got a branch?
<nik90> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/new-timer-design
<popey> k
 * popey hugs debuild -uc -us
<popey> nik90: 1000% better!
<popey> much easier to grab and it didn't flip the screen up at all
<nik90> popey: awesome :)
<popey> nice work nik90 !
<nik90> popey: it was important to get this right since it will also be used for the alarm implementation
<nik90> popey: thanks for the feedback. I will look to clean and then merge this when it is ready
<popey> nik90: great, still concerned that the time shows 00:00 before I set the timer, and as I spin it, it goes from that to 01:00:00 to 59:00:00...
<nik90> popey: will try to reproduce and fix
<nfgfg> it worked with the touch recovery!
<nfgfg> woot!
<popey> huzzah
<nfgfg> thanks guys :) appreciate the help greatly
<nik90> popey: going from 00:00 to 01:00:00 is fine as long as you spin the hour hand. Does it go from 01:00:00 to 59:00:00 when you go backwards?
<pmcgowan> nfgfg, nice
<nik90> popey: the hour is shown only when hours > 0. It was a design decision
<popey> oh hah!
<popey> didnt realise I could spin the other hand ☻
<sergiusens> nfgfg: not sure people mentioned this, but check the md5sums when copying
<popey> ignore me ☻
<nik90> popey: :D
<sergiusens> nfgfg: it _should_ work with a standard recovery though
<nfgfg> ok
<nfgfg> interesting
<mterry> racarr, the instructions for Mir on devices says not to use the mesa in the PPA.  Is there a reason we don't just delete the packages from the PPA?
<racarr> mterry: I'm not sure ;) I dont know why we would need the arm packages, no...
<ryanlee> Just started over and everything worked upon flashing it this time.
<mterry> racarr, but they are useful on other arches?
<racarr> mterry: Required on desktop yes
<racarr> contains the mir EGL platform
<mterry> racarr, hmm, do you know why they are broken on arm?  Seems like a bug that would be nice to fix
<racarr> Well I don't know they aren't
<racarr> useful on arm
<racarr> because we get the EGL from the
<racarr> uh
<racarr> well the android drivers
<racarr> so it's just the headers
<racarr> are used to build things
<racarr> I don't know why the mesa from the ppa doesnt work to build packages on the phone right now (or apparently does not)
<ChickenCutlass> racarr, mterry the package libhybris provides the EGL and GL drivers for touch
<mterry> ChickenCutlass, OK.  I'm just troubled that the PPA mesa breaks the phone.  It's a pain to keep the mesa packages at saucy versions
<thomi> iBelieve: either in #ubuntu-quality, or in #ubuntu-autopilot probably
<racarr> ChickenCutlass: It seems like a bunch of things depend on mesa for the headers?
<racarr> i.e. qtubuntu builds against the mesa EGL headers and defines MESA_EGL_NO_X11 or whatever
<racarr> I have never quite understood why but assumed it was something annoying about hybris
<iBelieve> thomi, Even though the problem is in a Ubuntu Touch app?
<thomi> iBelieve: I guess it depends if it's a problem in the app, or a problem in autopilot or the test. If it's the app, I guess this is the correct place to ask
<rafaelement> hi people.
<popey> hello
<popey> iBelieve: also, thomi and balloons lurk here anyway, so .. ㋛
<ChickenCutlass> racarr, right, we use the headers from MESA but link against the libGL and libEGL provided by libhybris
<rafaelement> i m new to qml, and i want to stack 3 sliders, value selectors and text areas in some kind of list, so when the valueselector is expanded, no elements will overlap
<nfgfg> hey i though wifi worked for ubuntu touch
<popey> nfgfg: works here
<popey> nfgfg: although i did have to reboot my nexus 4 earlier to make it work
<nfgfg> hell cant even get the soft keyboard  to work. does it support wpa2?
<nfgfg> ill use a usbotg cable and type in the pass
<nfgfg> always says its empty though
<pmcgowan> nfgfg, use the phablet-network-setup tool
<pmcgowan> not sure about wpa2
<nfgfg> pmcgowan: in the tablet's terminal app or desktop?
<pmcgowan> desktop
<nfgfg> ok
<pmcgowan> it will copy the config over
<iBelieve> I've been working on converting File Manager to use a page stack (https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/page-stack/+merge/171368), but autopilot is giving errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5799683/. I'm not sure what is wrong, since I don't think I've changed anything related the ActionSelectionPopover. Could someone take a look at it and explain what I'm doing wrong?
<thomi> iBelieve: from the error, it looks like there used to be a single  ActionSelectionPopover in the introspection tree, but now there are several
<thomi> iBelieve: if you use select_single("ActionSelectionPopover"), and you get multiple returns, that's an error
<thomi> iBelieve: so, either specify a more restrictive filter ( like: select_single("ActionSelectionPopover", objectName="foobar") ) or use select_many (like: select_many("ActionSelectionPopover"))
<balloons> ^^ what thomi said :-)
<iBelieve> thomi, printing the results from select_single show 3 objects all with the same objectName.
<balloons> yikes
<iBelieve> thomi, ^^ select_many
<nfgfg_> do i need to be in recovery to write this file?
<thomi> iBelieve: so there's two possible reasons for that - either they're all the same object (which is possible, thanks Qt), or the developers (i.e.: you) used the same object name in several places
<nfgfg_> do i need to be in recovery to write this file?
<nfgfg_> for wifi
<balloons> iBelieve, do you have a branch on lp? I can have a closer look
<pmcgowan> nfgfg_, no it goes over adb
<balloons> my guess is the duplicate objectname.. we can fix the qml file
<iBelieve> thomi, there is only one object - print when it becomes visible and invisible only show one.
<nfgfg_> pmcgowan: Network connection file "uuid=d8191f7d-12e0-4498-ae7c-716db0fe36bc" cannot be read gives me this error
<iBelieve> balloons, nope, first the three returned objects show empty names, because I didn't have an objectName, then I set it, and all three showed the new name.
<iBelieve> balloons, here is the branch: lp:~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/page-stack
<balloons> perfect, let me grab and i'll help more directy ;-)
<iBelieve> balloons, and here is the merge request showing the diff from the main version (which passes all tests): https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/page-stack/+merge/171368
<mhall119> hmm, I seem to have lost rotation support in the latest n7 image
<pmcgowan> mhall119, it broke a while ago
<nfgfg_> wont work :/ anyway i  could manually put it in?
<popey> nfgfg_: all it does is copy a file from your own network manager config, you can read /usr/bin/phablet-network-setup and see what it does, and manually do that?
<balloons> iBelieve, ok so your still doing a select single on ActionSelectionPopover
<iBelieve> balloons, yes, though I had some local changes to print what select_many return after getting that error. I don't really understand how autopilot works - shouldn't I be using a select single there? I haven't changed anything related the the ActionSelectionPopover at all.
<fgfgw> still not working. im using a desktop....i tried putting in a wifi usb adapter
<thomi> iBelieve: unfortnately, something is exporting that object several times in the introspection tree, so autopilot sees it several times
<balloons> iBelieve, it's fine. You don't have objectName's set however
<balloons> so inside the qml you can add the objectName property
<balloons> this allows you to get a specific object at runtime
<balloons> so I'm looking in FolderListView.qml
<balloons> is that the proper ActionSelectionPopover you want?
<iBelieve> balloons, sorry, I had it set in a local version but scrapped that change along with printing the select_many results.
<balloons>     ActionSelectionPopover {
<balloons>         id: actionSelectionPopover
<balloons> objectName: folderViewPopver
<iBelieve> balloons, yes, it's returning the right object, but I think it is returning it three times
<iBelieve> thomi, so it isn't a problem in my code? Will just using the 1st result from select_many work?
<thomi> iBelieve: if they really are all the same object - check their ids
<thomi> that is: print [obj.id for obj in foo.selectmany("ObjectName") ]
<thomi> or simlar :)
<UnderSampled> anyone here built cm for an unofficially supported device?
<UnderSampled> I'm trying to get build one before I try learning how ubuntu-touch works and how to port it
<UnderSampled> but both #android-root and #cyanogenmod-dev are super quite
<UnderSampled> *quiet
<iBelieve> thomi, same objectName but three different ids. Weird.
<UnderSampled> specifically, i'm having trouble getting the proprietary stuff. I thought device/samsung/infuse4g/extract-files.sh would have gotten me my vendor/samsung/infuse4g/proprietary/modem.bin, but it's not there
<iBelieve> balloons, thomi, I just figured out that I think it is returning one instance for each page on the page stack, though why I don't know.
<popey> UnderSampled: if you get no answer here, you can try on the mailing list?
<UnderSampled> popey: I'll try on xda-developers next
<UnderSampled> it's rather not related to ubuntu development
<UnderSampled> but I need it before I can start, if you understand
<rsalveti> stgraber: were you able to find out which kernel patches are needed to get lxc tty to work with touch?
<balloons> iBelieve, sorry caught up here for a few mins, I'll look back at this in a min
<stgraber> rsalveti: sorry, been busy with alpha1 stuff, it's on my todo for today/tomorrow (most likely tomorrow at this point)
<rsalveti> stgraber: sure, np
<nolinuxnoparty> I don't understand the guide you people have written on Porting
<nolinuxnoparty> Its confusing :|
<balloons> iBelieve, ok back mate :-) Where did you end up?
<iBelieve> balloons, I figured out that select_many is returning one for every page, but the currently active one is first, so I'm using the first result from select_many.
<iBelieve> balloons, that works and the test passes.
<balloons> iBelieve, ok great. Have you seen the sdk emulator I started? I'd encourage you to adopt it for the testcases
<balloons> it makes things easier and it helps standardize and do best practices for all the apps
<iBelieve> balloons, no, what is it? All I've seen is a directory in the test dir for the filemanager app called emulator
<iBelieve> and where can I find it?
<balloons> at the moment, it's in my personal branch, but it's going to get a proper home :-)
<balloons> lp:~nskaggs/+junk/ubuntusdk_autopilot_emulator
<balloons> there's just ubuntusdk.py in that branch
<balloons> add it to your emulators folder and feel free to use it
<netcurli> balloons: did you get my email regarding an issue in the sdk emulator?
<iBelieve> balloons, cool, I'll take a look at it.
<balloons> netcurli, which issue? I've got to round up the changes I want to make and make them :-)
<iBelieve> So about my merge request - now that I've fixed the autopilot test, is there anything I need to do to have it reviewed again?
<balloons> I know some people suggested enhancements and I remember seeing a bug.. I'm guessing it was yours :-)
<balloons> iBelieve, simply commit the changes to your branch and the merge request will update with them
<netcurli> with stopY not being an integer in open_toolbar
<balloons> a comment saying it's ready to be reviewed again is a good idea :-)
<balloons> ohh right! the toolbar issue, I do remember
<balloons> can we fix it?
<iBelieve> balloons, okay, will add a comment, thanks for all the help!
<balloons> your welcome.. thanks for writing the test!
<balloons> netcurli, so hmm.. we could force return integers.. it's funny it got a no-integer value. I guess gu units can be non ints
<netcurli> well it gets multiplied by 0.95
<balloons> netcurli, indeed :-)
<balloons> let's wrap those into ints to keep sanity
<balloons> netcurli, which app had the issue?
<netcurli> it was my own app https://launchpad.net/catchpodder, I have changed the height to a value where it works for the moment
<iBelieve> Did I accidentally mark my merge request as approved? https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/page-stack/+merge/171368
<balloons> netcurli, ok I just wrapped all the calls with int to return a non-floating number
<iBelieve> If so, what do I do to undo it?
<balloons> it's ok :-) Arto still has to review and approve
<balloons> netcurli, would you like to try the new version and see if it fixes things?
<netcurli> yes
<iBelieve> balloons, oh thanks. Oops :)
<balloons> netcurli, k let me push it up for you
<balloons> one moment
<balloons> k, lp:~nskaggs/+junk/ubuntusdk_autopilot_emulator
<balloons> netcurli, ^^.. It worked for my tests (so did the old version, heh) See if that fixes things for you
<netcurli> works now for me, even if my app has a height of units.gu(71)
<balloons> hurray.. good catch, thanks for letting me know
<balloons> shouldn't have been sending floating point numbers anyway
<kgunn> its been a while for me, but i just tried "phablet-network-setup" and it's complaining "no wifi"...which is definitely working on my device
<kgunn> n7
<kgunn> any ideas ? or is that an "old thing" ?
<netcurli> balloons: btw, the toolbar button should with the current sdk version be easier to select, shouldn't it?
<kgunn> sergiusens: ricmm ^
<sergiusens> kgunn: it doesn't work on flipped if that's what you are using
<kgunn> sergiusens: supposing flipped is what you get if you do phablet-flash?
<sergiusens> kgunn: I will fix it once me make the official move to flipped by default
<sergiusens> kgunn: nah, phablet-flash --flipped is required
<kgunn> sergiusens: thanks...hmmm, i didn't opt-in for flipped
<balloons> netcurli, what is difficult about it now?
<balloons> I'm not understanding the question :-)
<sergiusens> kgunn: so the no wifi may be because you are not connected with the workstation you are using
<sergiusens> connected over wifi
<kgunn> sergiusens: oh, ok...yeah, i'm on cable
<netcurli> the get_toolbar_button function seems complicated
<kgunn> sergiusens: ta ...will unplug and try
<sergiusens> easily workedaround by either connecting or using the -n option with the path to a network file
<netcurli> balloons: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg02441.html
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, we really need a sergiusens faq
<sergiusens> pmcgowan: lol, I really did add a good deal of helpful --help -h messages :-)
<pmcgowan> sergiusens, hah ok maybe its one q long then
<balloons> netcurli, nice, I hadn't seen that yet!
<balloons> I'll add that to the list of improvements to make ;-)
<nik90> fginther: can you check if the daily build core apps bot is down? It seems to be not merging stuff.
<nik90> balloons: is the jenkins bot only merging sutff if the autopilot tests pass?
<nik90> balloons: not sure if jenkins bot is down or if it is only allowing stuff if the tests pass
<fginther> nik90, I'll check
<fginther> nik90, do you have a merge proposal?
<nik90> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/new-stopwatch-design/+merge/170923
<nik90> fginther: normally I get a message saying that the code is alrite without any conflicts from the jenkins bot, but I havent got that yet
<fginther> nik90, I found the problem, should have results shortly
<nik90> fginther: grt
<bjv> is there a diagram of the Ubuntu Touch application technology stack?
<bjv> I see it runs atop CM10 kernel, with a chroot, and supports qt5 and not x11
<bjv> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/FAQ#How_is_Ubuntu_Touch_connected_to_Android.3F
<bjv> but how is qmlscene rendered?
<bjv> oh wait, there it is .. /system/bin/surfaceflinger
<bjv> so mir is not being used on this 24June daily
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-26
<sergiusens> bjv: mir is being staged for inclusion
<sergiusens> bjv: but not yet in
<RobbyF> how do i run a fully functional shell?
<RobbyF> on desktop that is.
<UnderSampled> RobbyF: huh?
<bjv> RobbyF: I think you are asking for   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#Accessing_the_device_over_ADB
<ubu> moin
<phix> ubu: werd
<ubu> phix: hm?
<phix> Replying to your "moin"
<ubu> is english only here?
<phix> No idea, although English is the only language I will understand.
<ubu> okay. :)
<ubu> can i use that ubuntu touch for my sony xperia tipo dual?
<bjv> popey: how goes Evaluating existing email clients and frameworks?
<bjv> popey: any more promising than Trojitá?   https://projects.flaska.net/projects/trojita/repository
<mhall119> bjv: Trojita is being considered, yes, we should have a decision soon and will let everybody know as soon as we do
<bjv> cool. (longtime meego user, 2nd day playing with ubuntu-touch)
<bjv> is there a runner up, beyond assembling fully custom client from parts?
<mhall119> what do you mean by "runner app"?
<mynameisdeleted2> hi all
<mynameisdeleted2> can ubuntu-touch run on top of android(which runs a linux kernel)
<mynameisdeleted2> or do Ihave to buy a phone designed for ubuntu touch?
<mynameisdeleted2> do any us companies cary ubuntu-touch phones.. or support running them?
<dholbach> good morning
<WebbyIT> Hi everyone, I have a question about Dialog. I want to modify text of a Dialog out of the Dialog. To understand, this is my code: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5800857/ How can I do what I want? Or, there is a best way to do what I want (an error popup with custom text)? Thanks in advance :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Chocolate Pudding Day! :-D
<kalikiana> WebbyIT, define a property like "property string errorText" outside of the component
<kalikiana> then define the popover text like "text: errorText"
<WebbyIT> kalikiana: thanks you :)
<WebbyIT> kalikiana: it's work :D
<MacSlow> Saviq, I updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1194629
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1194629 in touch-preview-images "incoming call notifications missing avatar" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> MacSlow, cheers
<Saviq> MacSlow, I added lp:unity-notifications to the bug, too
<Saviq> and changed the title
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... proper solution is of course to support these hints in the backend... but that might take a bit longer than fixing phone-app directly. Just wanted to provide an easy/fast way out of the regression.
<Saviq> MacSlow, sure, of course, and thanks for that, will ping boiko about this later
<MacSlow> Saviq, supporting "image_data" is going to be tricky... "image_path" should not be so much of an issue
<Saviq> MacSlow, or you could just MR against lp:phone-app :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, can do an MR too np
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, we generally lack support for stuff like this, but I think it should be doable
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'm thinking an image provider with "image://data/$some_hash"
<Saviq> MacSlow, the backend would then inject the image data for the provider
<Saviq> MacSlow, and then get that $some_hash back
<Saviq> MacSlow, obviously memory management is important here, too
<MacSlow> Saviq, MR is up
<Saviq> MacSlow, cheers
<trissy> is there a list of translations for the .zip file names for saucy preinstalls? I have no idea which one is designed for my tablet.
<k1l> which is you tablet?
<trissy> galaxy 10.1
<k1l> did you look into the wiki page about ubuntu touch install? (mentioned in the topic)
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices  there you can find your device
<trissy> thank you, not supported yet. appreciate the help, though.
<k1l> trissy: not officialy supported but community supported
<bzoltan> does anybody know if  the phablet-network-setup should work with the flapped image?
<ajbiz11> Might I ask if anyone knows the passwords for the default users? I am working from the Guest user and it's a bit annoying...
<ajbiz11> cant even seem to get into device settings
<bzoltan> ajbiz11: was not it phablet user and phablet password
<ajbiz11> no, not for the default users on the lock screen...
<ajbiz11> and somehow my plam just got me into the "Device" settings tab...
<ajbiz11> ah, far right...got that down...
<bzoltan>  ajbiz11:  what device do you use?
<ajbiz11> I am currently using an unoffical port: acclain
<ajbiz11> *acclaim
<kalikiana> hmm 11:43:43 on the standby screen, 11:44 in the panel
<ajbiz11> i would say submit to the tracker, but i think the time is passed
<kalikiana> I think the panel is correct, but the standby somehow lags behind a lot
<ajbiz11> Alright, can I use adb push/pull in the ubuntu_chroot?
<kalikiana> ajbiz11, what is it you want to achieve?
<ogra_> you can use it in android ... the ubuntu chroot lives in /data/ubuntu
<ogra_> just prefix the target dir with that to copy inside the chroot
<ajbiz11> kalikiana,   I would like to pull a file from my device to my PC, and oga_, thank you, that is what I needed...
<kalikiana> FYI https://bugs.launchpad.net/phablet-tools/+bug/1194823 the clock bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1194823 in Phablet Tools "Standby screen clock lags behind panel clock" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> loicm: can I ask about the status of the new UbuntuShape widget? Is there a beta?
<loicm> nik90: I plan to push a branch showing off the new features at the end of the week, not the final stuff though
<loicm> nik90: what's your need for it?
<nik90> I need it for the clock app visual design implementations
<ns5> in a button definition, how to access the width and height of the top level MainView?
<kalikiana> ns5, you probably want to do it the other way around; set the button's properties from outside
<ns5> kalikiana: do you mean get screen width and height in MainView, and then caculate button width and height in MainView?
<kalikiana> ns5, yes
<ns5> kalikiana: that way button.qml would depend on variables which defined outside of it, is it a problem?
<kalikiana> ns5, I'm saying I would set something like "width: myMainView.width / 3" on the button
<kalikiana> to not have the button magically make assumptions on where it sits
<kalikiana> if you for example later want to have it in a smaller area you can easily tweak it - but not if the button hard-codes its size
<ns5> kalikiana: so I should give the MainView an id, so the button can find the height/width of the MainView by e.g. mymainview.height or mymainview.width?
<kalikiana> ns5, I said the exact opposite, I guess I'm not explaining very well :-D
<ns5> kalikiana: could you give me a simple example
<kalikiana> ns5, maybe you can paste a small snippet showing your "button" to reduce the confusion, I might not think of the same thing as you
<kalikiana> all I am thinking of is, simplified: MainView { id: myMain { Button { width: myMain.width } }
<kalikiana> any subclass of Button works in this example
<ns5> kalikiana: mainview.qml: http://pastebin.com/qbiCGwrh  simplepage.qml (with button): http://pastebin.com/qqjWDKNU
<kalikiana> ns5, how about using simpleroot.width
<kalikiana> my rule of thumb is, don't use parent properties outside of the file
<test_> hello
<ns5> kalikiana: if parent is in the same file, it's ok to use its properties?
<jibel> ogra_, do you know if CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is enabled by default on latest flipped images (20130625 / grouper in my case)?
<ogra_> i think so ...
<jibel> I'm trying to start a second container but start failed with lxc-start: Device or resource busy - failed to mount a new instance of '/dev/pts'
<ogra_> zgrep CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES /proc/config.gz
<kalikiana> ns5, yes. that's my recommendation anyway - to keep things re-usable
<jibel> # zgrep CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES /proc/config.gz
<jibel> # CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set
<jibel> bah :/
<ogra_> jibel, file a bug then
<ogra_> apw,  ^^^
<ogra_> jibel, it is set on maguro btw
<ckpringle> Kaleo: hey. How do I make a grid of items with the ubuntu shape?
<ckpringle> Kaleo: which APIs would I need? QML has a grid view already right? Because we will have some variations of grid views on the design guides, but to what would they link?
<Kaleo> ckpringle: show me the variations
<Kaleo> ckpringle: but usually it's GridView
<Kaleo> ckpringle: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-gridview.html
<seb128> Kaleo, hey, can I ask you a quick qml question? ;-)
<Kaleo> seb128: shoot
<seb128> Kaleo, what's the recommended way to put buttons in a list that have the same margins as other list items?
<seb128> Kaleo, like the "Add accounts..." button on that design: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnlineAccounts?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-accounts-top-none.png
<seb128> Kaleo, should I just hardcode the margin as units.gu(2) which is what list item use? or is that a constant I can use
<Guest84342> can ubuntu on sony xperia z
<seb128> Kaleo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1194844 if that's better than the question
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1194844 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[ListItem] should provide an easy way to add a button entry with adequate spacing" [Undecided,New]
<Kaleo> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5801273/
<sjaak> Hello
<sjaak> can ubuntu touch on my xperia z?
<seb128> Kaleo, thanks ... doesn't that defeat a bit the purpose of a SingleControl item though if the recommendation is to the use Base? ;-)
<sjaak> can ubuntu touch on my xperia z?
<Kaleo> seb128: it does, I renamed the bug
<seb128> Kaleo, btw I noticed the verticalCenter thing, could you/somebody from the sdk look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1190196 and tell me if that's a bug or not (I'm reluctant to add extra code to do the verticalCentering if the sdk toolkit should be doing it)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1190196 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ListItem.Standard's control should be vertically centered" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> Kaleo, thanks
<seb128> Kaleo, do you recommend we use the ListItem.Base way or just keep using ListItem.SingleControl with wrong spacing knowing that it will fix itself once the sdk is fixed?
<Kaleo> seb128: brilliant seb
<Kaleo> seb128: thanks for your contribution
<apw> jibel, let me know the number and i'll get it fixed up
<Kaleo> seb128: we should never merge broken things to products
<Kaleo> seb128: ie. any hack, workaround is valid to make things work for the user
<seb128> Kaleo, "thanks" I guess ... not sure if that patch is correct and it's a small one, so not sure if that's irony :p
<Kaleo> seb128: though if you use ListItem.Base, make sure to add a FIXME with a link to the bug report
<seb128> Kaleo, well, I don't like to add hacks because then the toolkit get fixed and your hacks break/are nont needed/...
<Kaleo> seb128: agreed
<seb128> Kaleo, I prefer to have visual glitches with correct code, that gives more insensitive to fix the real problem and it doesn't force you do come back later dropping the hacks
<Kaleo> seb128: btw, the fix in SingleControl can't be difficult
<Kaleo> seb128: the margin is exposed to it as the __contentsMargins property
<Kaleo> seb128: and put users in pain
<seb128> Kaleo, well, as long as the "product" is not a beta product, I agree that things should look right when you get close from production
<seb128> Kaleo, anyway, thanks for the chats and the workarounds/suggestions, I think I've what I need (and I abused your time enough for a day ;-)
<Kaleo> yw
<jibel> apw, bug 1194850
<ubot5> bug 1194850 in linux (Ubuntu) "CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES not set on grouper images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194850
<popey> is it me or is the camera icon the wrong way round in the camera app? i.e. when in photo mode it shows an icon of a video camera, and in video mode it shows an icon of a stills (SLR)?
<ali1234> popey: that is the right way around
<ali1234> the icon shows what the button does if you press it
<ali1234> it is not an indication of current mode
<popey> its inconsistent with the flash icon then
<popey> the flash icon indicates current mode
<ali1234> well, can't have everything
<popey> hah
<ali1234> obviously one of them must be wrong
<popey> in android it shows current mode, and you press to flip mode
<popey> and ios too
<popey> Arguably the photo/record button also indicates mode. Shows a shutter for photo and a red light/button for video.
<esigolo> Anyone know if it will be possible to create folders to organize apps?
<popey> esigolo: good question!
<popey> I've not seen that in the shell designs..
<esigolo> I say this because today I had to organize my apps on android and I wondered how it would look for apps in touch
<Pol16> hi
<popey> hi Pol16
<davmor2> popey: what the magic settings to make spelling suggestions show up?
<davmor2> popey: or is that not in the daily builds yet?
<mhall119> esigolo: how would you want to organize them?
<ali1234> by category i should expect
<ali1234> like putting all the games together
<esigolo> also as i want ! i mean creating folders for my favorite apps
<esigolo> utilities
<pmcgowan> esigolo, its much more search oriented, plus there will be categories which can expand and collapse
<pmcgowan> not sure if you can assign your own category
<ali1234> you can't do this on the desktop in a reasonable way, i doubt the phone will be any different
<mhall119> you'll already have a games category
<ali1234> but you can't add or remove things from it. if things don't happen to be categorized the way you want your only option is to open a text editor and start editing .desktop files
<esigolo> ali1234: in desktop mode but it is different in normal mode is very useful to be able to separate your apps any way you want
<ogra_> ali1234, so write a QML based .desktop file editor :)
<ali1234> i know, it's useful. i do in on android by just having multiple desktops
<ali1234> i put all the games (but only the ones i actually like) on one desktop
<ali1234> one for all the internet stuff, one for maps etc
<ali1234> i think this is pretty typical usage
<mhall119> Pol16: you can chat in here
<Pol16> Thanks mhall119
<Pol16> Do we can at the moment add any app to the launcher in ubuntu phone?
<popey> Pol16: not yet..
<Pol16> ok popey
<FunkyPenguin> are there any plans to have the device show up on the desktop when connected?
<ogra_> indeed
<FunkyPenguin> by what means, MTP?
<FunkyPenguin> and will that be soon?
<ogra_> either MTP or mass storage
 * FunkyPenguin would rather mass storage than MTP
<ali1234> mass storage has problems
<FunkyPenguin> as does MTP ;)
<ali1234> like you can't access the files on the phone while it is exported
<FunkyPenguin> true, but my experience is that MTP is much slower at file transfer
<ogra_> it also forces you to use ntfs/vfat if you want to have it accessible on windows iirc
<FunkyPenguin> and i never want to access the files at the same time
<ali1234> there's no reason for MTP to be slower other than bad implementation
<FunkyPenguin> fair enough
<ali1234> yeah but it means you need to have a separate partition at the very least, and probably FAT as mentioned
<FunkyPenguin> ok next question, if I install evolution for email can i access it from the phone without too much hassle or will the display be utter boulderdash?
<ogra_> there is no X on the phone
<ogra_> so evo wont run
<ali1234> how is the image size and memory usage now compared with the first release?
<FunkyPenguin> ogra_: ah, that would indeed problematic
<ali1234> is it worth even trying to put the new version on galaxysmtd?
<ogra_> depends on the porter :)
<ogra_> and if he kept the HW image up to date
<FunkyPenguin> in that case could someone implement an ews extension to the mail app?
<ali1234> i didn't
<Pol16> I have some doubts about unity webapp integration in Ubuntu Touch, I mean how will they be installed? Will we have to go to a web page and then download a package from this web like in desktop?
<ali1234> the initial release only just fit
<FunkyPenguin> if im going to use my ubuphone for work i need exchange access
<ali1234> if it has grown at all it won't work
<FunkyPenguin> please?
<FunkyPenguin> mhall119: did you get my email btw?
<ogra_> ali1234, it dropped quite somw fat
<ogra_> *some
<ali1234> good
<ali1234> how has the porting process changed with the container switch?
<ogra_> we dont default to flipped containers with ports yet
<ogra_> you will still get the old setup
<ogra_> (and can use the old methods ... repo sync ... and brunch away ... )
<ali1234> ok
<ali1234> so i just sync and rebuild and fix anything that broke?
<ogra_> right
<Cyb10101> Hi, has anyone experience with HTC Sensation? I want Ubuntu to the mobile phone flashing, but at step 4 it no longer goes on ...
<esigolo> any plans to I9000b?
<ogra_> i just uploaded the initrd package that will flipped containers possible on ports ... waiting for an archive admin to let it free from the "first upload quarantaine"
<ogra_> *will make
<ali1234> with flipped containers we'll still use the android kernel?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> but an ubuntu initrd to boot directly into the ubuntu rootfs
<ali1234> what about adb?
<ogra_> where we fire up an lxc container that runs android
<ogra_> adb is kind of ported over ... you can use it
<ogra_> adbd runs under ubuntu
<awe> ogra_, cyphermox... 3g is still broken on mako.  I updated *both* bugs
<ogra_> bah
<tvoss_> zsombi, ping
<ogra_> awe, hmm, would be intresting to see if these devices are seen if your USB cable isnt plugged in
<zsombi> tvoss_:pong
<awe> ogra_, I'll check...
<ogra_> awe, the behavior reminds me pretty much of what we had with the g_ether gadget module on the n7 desktop images
<awe> ogra_, reboot is still borked
<awe> ah...just slow
<ogra_> yeah, shutting down is awfully slow
<awe> ( although it failed after phablet-flash again this morning on mako )
<ogra_> the boot is sstill awful as well
<ogra_> but starting to fix that before we have lightdm, proper session mgmt et cetc in place doesnt make sense
<awe> ogra_, yea... mako is *really* slow to boot
<ogra_> maguro too
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/bootchart-maguro.png
<ogra_> 39sec
<awe> I'm still waiting for mako
<sergiusens> awe: adb reboot fails? Let me setup a loop
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu touch on a Mediatek MT6589 Quad Core 1.2GHz (Cortex A7) | http://askubuntu.com/q/312967
<awe> sergiusens, it failed for me this morning... although perhaps it was just the fact that mako was taking a super long time to boot?
<awe> ogra_, looks like we may have a problem on mako...
<awe> no desktop, but system is up
<awe> and yes dear ogra_, the devices are there if my USB cable isn't plugged in...
<ogra_> awe, ok
<sergiusens> lol
<UnderSampled> what does roomservice do?
<Saviq> ogra_, 'libPVROGL.so' not found on 20130626 flipped, that known?
<ogra_> awe, so to see if 3G persists when the devices dont kick in, how about adding a stub entry for each of them to /etc/network/interfaces (with noauto, so they get ignored all over)
<ogra_> Saviq, thats not fliped related, afauk  it has always been like that
<ogra_> iirc rsalveti told me its harmless
<Saviq> ogra_, hmm unity8 bails out
<Saviq> $ unity8
<Saviq> __pthread_gettid -2
<Saviq> linkerlinker.c:1095| ERROR: Library 'libPVROGL.so' not found
<Saviq> linkerlinker.c:1095| ERROR: Library 'libPVROCL.so' not found
<Saviq> Cant find EGLConfig, returning null config
<ogra_> well, there is no OpneGL on arm :)
<Saviq> Aborted
<ogra_> so i dont see where such a lib would come from ...
<Saviq> ogra_, that's a freshly flashed maguro, ubuntu-touch-session didn't start...
 * Saviq tries on manta
<ogra_> i think your error is the next line
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, most probably
<awe> ogra_, let's discuss at the standup
<ogra_> awe, well, would be a quick test
 * snwh is away: Away
<awe> ogra_, yes... but I'm not sure if you also saw that the shell fails to start on my mako as well???
 * snwh is back (gone 00:00:13)
<rsalveti> Saviq: yeah, don't think libPVROGL is the cause here
<awe> ogra_, I will try the test, but I have something else I need to finish before the standup
<ogra_> awe, can we focus on one issue ?
<ogra_> just reboot
<awe> ogra_, sure we can focus on one... I'm just informing you that there are other problems
<ogra_> yes, i noticed
<awe> ok
<ogra_> Saviq, do you have a black screen or do you see the google logo ?
<Saviq> ogra_, google
<ogra_> hmm, let me sync and test myself
<Saviq> ogra_, manta seems to just reboot all the time (like WinXP!)
<ogra_> there were no changes that could have broken anything since yesterdays image
<rsalveti> yeah
<Saviq> ogra_, last one I used was 0623
<rsalveti> 25 is working fine here
<rsalveti> let me also flash 26
<ogra_> well, if it reboots constantly it is likely not the ubuntu bootimg you use
<ogra_> since that stops into an adb session in the initramfs if something fails there
<UnderSampled> what's the plan for navigation?
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, i lied ... there were kernel uploads ... they could indeed have broken something
<rsalveti> ogra_: hm
<UnderSampled> It would be awesome if there was a polished openstreetmap based navigator
<awe> ogra_, is this what you meant by noauto?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5801720/
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, no shell with latest
<ogra_> awe, no there is usually a "auto <ifacename>" ... above the inet definition
<awe> sure, but the manpage says nothing about "noauto"
<apw> ogra_, how urgent is this LXC thing, ie does it need uploading
<awe> which is why I thought "manual" was the right thing
<rsalveti> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5801738/
<rsalveti> apw: ^
<ogra_> rsalveti, i blame apparmor then
<rsalveti> seems latest kernel upload for mako broke it somehow
<ogra_> apw, which LXC thing ?
<rsalveti> ops, maguro
<rsalveti> let me flash mako
<apw> rsalveti, 10s is very short for that timeout
<apw> rsalveti, and am i right in reading it resolving itself ?
<apw> rsalveti, ie that there is only one whine for each firmware and so by 20s they are loaded ?
<rsalveti> seems to be resolving itself, but still no shell
 * ogra_ still waits for the sync to finish ... 
<ogra_> i guess i'll have to wait until after the call
<Saviq> ogra_, rsalveti 0625 works fine on maguro
<rsalveti> yeah, that was before the kernel update
<ogra_> Saviq, right, and only the kernel changed it seems
<ogra_> pretty easy to identify the package that broke it (not that it helps the cause much :P )
<ogra_> apw, i think "iface rmnet_usb? inet" is enough (might be wrong though)
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> awe, ^^^
<awe> ogra_, I'll try the 'manual' keyword like I posted above
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: apw: mako is also busted
 * ogra_ thought so, they got the same patches 
<ogra_> (maguro had one more but a harmless one)
<rsalveti> [   26.258324] init: powerd main process (484) killed by SEGV signal
<rsalveti> seems apparmor might be causing all these issues
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> probably not a crash in the kernel itself
<apw> ogra_, which patches, the apparmor ones ?
<rsalveti> but it might be blocking stuff around
<apw> ogra_, they _all_ got those
<ogra_> apw, they were the same across all arches
<ogra_> apw, maguro got the ureadahread stuff additionally
<apw> ogra_, they were equivalent indeed, not identicle, but all 'tested' by security
<ogra_> but as i said, pretty harmless
<jdstrand> ogra_: I'm not sure the quotes were warrnted there :)
<apw> jdstrand, :)
<jdstrand> can someone recap the problem and why people think it is apparmor for jjohansen?
<apw> jdstrand, frankly it seemed you guys did a pretty thorough job on the testing side, more than is typically done
<ogra_> jdstrand, thats the only patchset all kernels got, and all arches start failing at the same time
<ogra_> jdstrand, also there were no other boot related changes
<jjohansen> ogra_: oh that isn't good :(
<jdstrand> ogra_: can you recap the issue for jjohansen?
<apw> ogra_, do we have apparmor userspace in these images and could that be related
<jjohansen> it shouldn't
<dobey> is lp:unity/8.0 supposed to rend itself unusable once one tries to open the dash with the sliding from the right edge?
<ogra_> apw, we have the sysvinit script and all it calls
<apw> ogra_, i will also say that i tested mako and manta on the device in a slightly older image
<apw> ogra_, ie those kernels cross built, before they were uploaded
<ogra_> the images are built with --no-install-recommends ... is there anything apparmor recommends that could break that heavily ?
<rtg_> I booted grouper and maguro
<dobey> or should i not bother asking in here and just bug #ubuntu-unity?
<rsalveti> ogra_: apw: jjohansen: there's no process under phablet user name
<apw> ogra_, so they do boot in some sense, though with older non-flipped images
<ogra_> apw, right, flipped can behave totally different
<jdstrand> if someone could let jjohansen know what is failing, I'm quite sure he could help triage this (he just joined the channel)
<apw> i didn't see any apparmor issues there, but not tried a flippy with them, so kernel yes, but a side effect of flipping as well i would conjecture
<ogra_> apw, well, yesterdays image works fine
<ogra_> we run flipped since a while already
<jjohansen> right, I know we have been testing flipped for a while
<ogra_> (not by default, but it has many regular testers)
<apw> ogra_, but my image was non-flipped i tested, and the kernel subbed in there worked ok
<apw> so my comment is more it must be related to a feature in the kernel only triggered in flipped mode
<ogra_> apw, right, that doesnt help much, the plan was actually to default to flipped today :)
<jjohansen> so there could be a bug or conflict that didn't show up in the testing that was done
<apw> ogra_, the DEVPTS thing i have pushed to grouper, but i won't upload in case this requires an apparmor fix or whatever
<jjohansen> the easiest first test would be to revert the apparmor patch
<ogra_> apw, yeah
<apw> jjohansen, well that is just the previous kernel
<apw> ogra_, i assume if you hand instlal the previous kernel in the image it works
<apw> ogra_, it would be a good test if not so tested
<jjohansen> apw: okay, I wasn't sure if we had any other commits in the newest kernel
<ogra_> jjohansen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5801738/ thats what rsalveti captured
<apw> jjohansen, on three of the four kernels just that single commit
<ogra_> apw, will, do, still in a call here, after that i can fiddle
<apw> ogra_, np
<apw> jjohansen, that rsalveti trace looks like firmware loads timeing out, which i can see would break the device
<apw> jjohansen, do we get involved in those in apparmor
<kenvandine> should i be worried that after flashing my flipped mako today boot gets stuck  on "Google" ?
<kenvandine> for like 10 minutes
<ogra_> kenvandine, you can either be worried or read the backlog
<apw> kenvandine, that sounds like great behaviour to me
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> you guys already know about this :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> kenvandine, only a few mins ahead of you though
<jjohansen> apw: yes and no. Not at the kernel layer of the firmware loading, but possibly when userspace tries to access the firmware
<ogra_> jjohansen, happens all the time inside the android container
<apw> jjohansen, would i expect aa to whine in dmesg when it does something like that, or is that something we need to ask for
<apw> to ask aa to log additionally in dmesg
 * apw muses we let our aa expert leave the team :)
<jjohansen> apw: if something is confined it will whine, if not it should bail out early and do nothing
<jdstrand> so, to be crystal clear. there was 1 change made to the kernel, and that was the apparmor pull?
<jjohansen> during early boot we should be unconfined, and only short circuiting
<jdstrand> could this have something to do with the lxc containers for android?
<ogra_> very likely
<jjohansen> hrmm so its possible that apparmor could cause hung task, if it oops in a spinlock
<apw> jjohansen, i suspect it is stopping the loader task, and trapping the thing waiting for the firmware,
<ogra_> jdstrand, 90% of the hardware handling (userspace binary blobs and firmware loading etc) is done inside the container to bring up the HW
<jdstrand> jjohansen: if I aa-status on yesterday's image (ie, pre-pull) I see profiles for lxc
<jjohansen> the other place I could think of it causing boot to fail, is if its confined and failing domain transitions, but we shouldn't be confined in the phablet images
<apw> ogra_, can you confirm that the firmwares loading there are loading from within the lxc-container containing the android stuff ?
<ogra_> apw, yes, all firmware handling on the ubuntu side should be off
<apw> jjohansen, ^^ ok all of these loads are indeed in the container
<ogra_> we actually divert the udev rule for it
<jjohansen> do we have an easy way to specify a kernel parameter on the phablet image?
<jdstrand> jjohansen: full aa-status output from yeterday's grouper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5801801/
<ogra_> jjohansen, from a running image its easy, from the outside its a bit tricky
<jjohansen> ogra_: right, how tricky?
<jjohansen> we can disable apparmor with apparmor=0 and make sure its the cause of the problem
<ogra_> jjohansen, there are a few ways, i guess the easiest is to take the bootimg from cdimage and modify the commandline and then flash it with fastboot
<jjohansen> instead of installing the old kernel
<jjohansen> fun
<ogra_> ok, i'll try that as soon as i'm back near my phone
<jjohansen> if it is apparmor I am guessing an interaction with lxc
<apw> jjohansen, sounds likely
<jjohansen> in which case lets revert the apparmor commit and I'll look into why its interacting with lxc
<jjohansen> I haven't tested with the flip yet
<m0s> so, am i got right - to take a first look to the ub.touch on my mako - it makes sense for me to install yesterday build?
<rsalveti> let me try the apparmor=0 thing
 * ogra_ is flashing ... 
<ogra_> jjohansen, so apparmor=0 fixes it for me
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
<ogra_> on maguro
<rtg_> apw, ^^
<rsalveti> cool, flashing mako
<jjohansen> ogra_: okay, I'll start digging
<pmcgowan_> ogra_, was reading, fwiw I had 0625 hang at the google logo on a mako yesterday
<ogra_> pmcgowan_, intresting, did you try logging in with adb and capture logs ?
<pmcgowan_> could not get in
<ogra_> hmm, that shouldnt happen
<pmcgowan_> I had done an adb reboot, and it never made it up
<ogra_> adbd is always running ... we even start it in the initrd on errors
<pmcgowan_> then used power button to recover
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> better use "adb shell reboot" i think there are still issues with adb reboot
<rsalveti> ogra_: jjohansen: yup, same for mako, can boot fine after adding apparmor=0
<pmcgowan_> ogra_, ok good
<jjohansen> alright, do you want to back out the apparmor patch while I investigate
<rsalveti> ogra_: how hard would it be to have that added to our kernel cmdline when building the image?
<ogra_> well, depends if you think it is worth it :) turnaround time for a kernel upload until we have an image ready is about 6h
<rsalveti> at least until this is solved
<ogra_> rsalveti, four minor changes in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch
<jjohansen> lets assume it will take at least a day to turn around a fix
<ogra_> jjohansen, leave it in, i'll fix the cmdlines
<rsalveti> ogra_: might be easier than disabling it in the kernel
<ogra_> yeah
<jjohansen> okay, thats fine as long as its not breaking the world
<rsalveti> awe: approved https://code.launchpad.net/~awe/phablet-extras/ofono-socket-exit/+merge/171355
<rsalveti> once merged, please update the other one with trunk again
<rsalveti> just to make sure
<ogra_> fix uploaded
<rsalveti> let me also publish the "fixed" bootimgs somewhere
<rsalveti> still uploading: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/20130626/
<awe> rsalveti, ack, ack
<rsalveti> anyone having issues with 20130626, please flash the bootimg from http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/20130626/ (adb reboot bootloader; fastboot flash boot <boot.img>; fastboot reboot;)
 * ogra_ goes to mow the lawn while the package builds and pops through its differnt stages of propagation 
<plars> will give it a try rsalveti, thanks
<SoulCast> Hey, Do you guys think there will be a dedicated settings & messaging app for Ubuntu touch or do you think it'll all be done through the phone app / notifications
<rsalveti> all uploaded
<rsalveti> time for some food
<plars> rsalveti: seems to work here on mako at least, thanks
<iBelieve> I'm not familiar with merge requests - now that my merge request (https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/improved-ui/+merge/171569) has been approved, do I need to do anything to get it merged?
<rsalveti> plars: awesome
<Asad2005> I have downloaded the stock rom of my galaxy note N7000 and extracted the tar file, there is cache,factoryfs, hidden and zimage image files in addition to modem.bin how can i flash these using fastboot?
<ogra_> cjwatson, thanks so much for the fakechroot hint, the package builds fine now
<cjwatson> Oh good
<iBelieve> I'm not familiar with merge requests - now that my merge request (https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/improved-ui/+merge/171569) has been approved, do I need to do anything to get it merged?
<ogra_> no, that should happen automatically
<apw> ogra_, to confirm you have worked round the aa issue via the kernel command line for now
<ogra_> apw, right, no kernel uploads needed
<ogra_> a soon as the package with the fix is in the archive i'll trigger new images and we should be fine again
<plars> ogra_: in the flipped images, do we write out a buildstamp anywhere so that we can see which build we're using from within the image, and if not, how hard would it be to add that?
<ogra_> plars, no, but i added the creation of /var/log/installer/media-info today ... should be in the next build
<ogra_> so you can handle it like on desktop/server images now
<plars> ogra_: perfect, thanks!
<ogra_> oh, wait, probably not in the next one but once IS has processed the related RT it will
<plars> ok
<ogra_> the next one will have all entries but the build id in /var/log/installer/media-info :P
<jdstrand> bzoltan1: hey-- in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-s-appisolation-sdk there is this work item: [bzoltan] adjust SDK to use application confinements paths (see above): TODO
<jdstrand> bzoltan1: a) I will be filing bugs for these paths. where should I file the bugs?
<jdstrand> bzoltan1: b) is that work item properly assigned?
<ajbiz11> Alright, as much as I would hope it's a secure file, does anyone know where the Usernames for the LOCKSCREEN are stored, not the system users...
<bzoltan1> jpdsrand: The best place is this -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins
<kenvandine> fginther, can you do whatever jenkins magic is needed to add CI and autolanding for gsettings-qt ?
<kenvandine> fginther, i proposed a branch adding it to daily release https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/cupstream2distro-config/gsettings-qt/+merge/171634
<fginther> kenvandine, is it ready to release into distro?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> tests added and all
<kenvandine> already in saucy
<kenvandine> and the settings panels are going to start using it, so i want to make sure it's built in the same stack
<mterry> Has anyone installed a flipped touch image recently?  The first bootup is taking *forever*
<kenvandine> mterry, broken
<mterry> (I installed with phablet-flash --flipped)
<mterry> kenvandine, :(
<fginther> kenvandine, it's approved. I'll ping you again when it's deployed
<kenvandine> fginther, thanks!
<kenvandine> fginther, also... libpam-freerdp looks like the CI isn't configure properly
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/libpam-freerdp/packaging/+merge/171626
<kenvandine> maybe it's using the old recipes?
<fginther> kenvandine, I'll take a look
<kenvandine> fginther, thanks!
<fginther> kenvandine, indeed libpam-freerdp is an old-style project and not in any stack cfg
<fginther> kenvandine, should it be in a stack file?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> i am going to add it
<kenvandine> but wanted to get this branch landed first
<fginther> kenvandine, ok, let me tweak the job first and see if it lands
<kenvandine> fginther, i appreciate it
<fginther> kenvandine, should libpam-freerdb still be building for quantal?
<kenvandine> no idea
<kenvandine> i doubt it :)
<kenvandine> lets say saucy
<fginther> is it going it heas
<fginther> is it going it head
<fginther> saucy it is then
<kenvandine> head yes
<ajbiz11> does anyone think that the Saucy images from anywehere in the last 10 or so days added anything that would break disply?
<ajbiz11> *display
<ajbiz11> I have a logcat if anyone wants to take a peek
<jer_> Hi guys - just trying to insall ubuntu touch on my galaxy nexus, got an error message while running  phablet-flash -b
<jer_> anyone able to help?
<jer_> message was "Error while executing fastboot flash system /home/jeremy/Downloads/phablet-flash/saucy-25/saucy-preinstalled-system-armel+maguro.img Make sure the device is connected and viewable by running 'adb devices' Ensure you have a root device, one which running 'adb root' does not return an error"
<jer_> i ran fastboot flash system, which was successful, then went into recovery mode and now have a Cyanogen mod loading animation...
<jer_> ah .. running adb root i  get "adbd cannot run as root in production builds"
<fginther> kenvandine, libpam-freerdp/packaging has merged
<kenvandine> fginther, thanks!
<kenvandine> i'll create a new stack for it soon
<stgraber> rsalveti: looks like I have mntns attach working, now to try to get pidns attach working too (that one is a bit more difficult...)
<rsalveti> stgraber: awesome
<void_> hello everyone
<balloons> nik90, you about?
<jer_> I have figgered it out
<stgraber> rsalveti: it works! I've got a working kernel for mako
<rsalveti> stgraber: awesome
<rsalveti> getting it for manta should be easy then, at least same kernel version
<rsalveti> let me know if you need help backporting to other devices
<rsalveti> I can give it a try with maguro and manta
<stgraber> rsalveti: https://github.com/stgraber/linux/commits/mako-lxc
<stgraber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5802901/ for the full diff, not nearly as small as I was hoping
<rsalveti> stgraber: yeah, might need a bit of work to port it to 3.0 and 3.1
<rsalveti> stgraber: then how to use it with our container? any change needed in userspace?
<iBelieve> For my merge request (https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/improved-ui/+merge/171569), it is marked as Approved, but the status still Needs Review and it isn't merged. What needs to get done for it to be merged? I'm not very familar with merge requests.
<stgraber> rsalveti: I have it ported to manta, will test build now. maguro is a whole other story though, that kernel is really old...
<stgraber> rsalveti: userspace is fine, just do: lxc-attach --clear-env -n android /system/xbin/env PATH=/system/bin:/system/xbin sh
<rsalveti> stgraber: yeah
<stgraber> and you get a nice shell in the container
<rsalveti> awesome
<stgraber> rsalveti: hmm, manta appears to need gcc-4.6 which I don't quite have around, anyway, the branch is on my github (manta-lxc), so you should be able to just build that
<stgraber> rsalveti: if that works for you and you want those into our official kernels, we'll have to chat with the kernel team and see how they feel about that delta (and have it properly reviewed, I'm not a kernel developer...)
<rsalveti> stgraber: thanks, will give it a try
<rsalveti> stgraber: is this just a backport?
<rsalveti> if so, it might be easier at least
<stgraber> rsalveti: it's a chery-pick from Eric's branches which landed in the upstream kernel, but because of all the changes caused by the userns, I couldn't just cherry-pick from upstream without bringing half of 3.8 along with it. So it's supposed to be very close to what's upstream but in a slightly older version, without userns and with some bits updated to fit the old 3.4 kernel.
<rsalveti> right, so it should be fine to get them applied for our 3.4 based kernels at least
<rsalveti> I'd guess a lot of more work would be needed for maguro and grouper
<stgraber> yep, we'd likely have to backport a whole lot more commits to get that on 3.0/3.1 and change the patches quite a bit. I didn't remember it but 3.4 actually has a part of the initial set of userns patches which made integration pidns and mntns much easier than it'd have been otherwise.
<stgraber> 3.0/3.1 however do not, so those patches will need some major rework or we'll need to backport a whole bunch of userns changes to make those happy
<rsalveti> yeah
<nik90> balloons: I am here now.
<balloons> nik90, I wanted to get the outstanding merges in for the ap tests :-)
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/ubuntu-clock-app/simplify_autopilot_tests/+merge/170096
<nik90> balloons: I will ask omer to update that branch since a lot has changed since he proposed it (ui changes)
<balloons> nik90, ohh I'm sure it has. I just wanted to know where it was left out,etc
<balloons> isn't it superseded now by your branch?
<nik90> balloons: yes. I recently chnaged the stopwatch UI and also managed to update my tests to work with them.
<nik90> I however couldn't get the lap stopwatch test to work since I am unable to access the ListModel properly with autopilot
<nik90> balloons: Would you like me to review the omer's MP and comment on what needs to be changed before it can be merged?
<rsalveti> ogra_: seems we can't customize manta's kernel cmdline arguments
<rsalveti> it just ignores it
<iBelieve> For my merge request (https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/improved-ui/+merge/171569), it is marked as Approved, but the status still Needs Review and it isn't merged. What needs to get done for it to be merged? I'm not very familar with merge requests.
<nik90> Kaleo: Is your https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/simple_theming/+merge/171645 provide support for adding background gradients?
<ogra_> rsalveti, ah, crap
<rsalveti> so we need to speed up the fix, or disable it in the kernel itself
<ogra_> well, i think rtg is gone now
<ogra_> so i doubt it will happen tonight ... i'll try to catch apw tomorrow first thing
<ogra_> at least its only one kernel
<rsalveti> stgraber: cool, also working fine with manta
<rsalveti> stgraber: so I'd suggest to send the patches for both mako and manta, and see if we can get those in
<rsalveti> ogra_: right
<veebers> Hi all, I'm using an aliased command doing something like this to ssh into the Nexus 4: adb forward tcp:2222 tcp:22; ssh . . . But I'm constantly getting 'Connection to localhost closed.' out of the blue.  Is there something I can do to lessen/fix this?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-27
<vthompson> Could someone help me with autopilot? balloons? I'm running into an issue where the application will not load and the system won't proceed to run the first test. I was wondering if maybe I don't have something set up correctly.
<bjv> can phablet-flash be used to flash a previous daily build?
<bjv> dont see a manpage or clear directions under phablet-flash --help
<bjv> --list-revisions or -r argument does not seem to be what i'm looking for
<bjv> *i have now both a saucy-23/ and now saucy-25/ in ~/Downloads/phablet-flash/
<chriadam> anyone know what Renato's nick is?
<phix> chriadam: ummm, is it renato?
<chriadam> phix: it's all good, managed to contact him
<phix> awesome
<SpacedOut> loicm: It's been a month, can you take another look at my merge request, https://code.launchpad.net/~spacedout/qtubuntu/fix_opengl_sharing/+merge/163466
<nubby> hey anypoen here workign on a htc one x build and also id like to clarify soemthign is ubuntu touch litterally ubuntu 13.04 for phones i.e i can use the same launchpad repos that i woudl on my pc in ubuntu touch and run similer apps
<RAOF> nubby: It uses the same repositories, yes. You generally can't run the same (non-commandline) apps, because (a) the UI would make no sense and (b) we don't have X11 on the phone.
<nubby> RAOF, ahh is it possible to compile x11 onto it
<nubby> and maybe have ui switching on-the-fly
<nubby> allthgouthj this does mean i coudl potentialy hack and sack my wireless drivers and get aircrack workign on my phone
<RAOF> nubby: You won't have any X11 drivers, so no.
<nubby> um good point
<nubby> althoguth im pretty sure nvida do make tegra 3 x11 driver ill need to chekc up on that
<dholbach> good morning
<yaakov|ubuntu> So did the Ubuntu phone/touch/whatever OS finaly come out?
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> yaakov|ubuntu, we're in development, the plan has always been to have a working phone image by October
<yaakov|ubuntu> Cool DPM. So i guess there are a few repositories showing off what is working right now?
<dpm> yaakov|ubuntu, indeed, you can test the current status on a phone as instructed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/
<yaakov|ubuntu> One more question. I was kind of wanting to start porting a small game I made on linux to Ubuntu Touch. It's all in C++ so I'd like to use that language as its backbone.
<diwic> what is the Nexus7 status of the flipped images today?
<yaakov|ubuntu> Can I just compile on my Ubuntu computer and that app/program will work on the Ubuntu Touch platorm?
<yaakov|ubuntu> Or do I have to use some special kind of compiler?
<diwic> yaakov|ubuntu, I think cross-compiling is possible, otherwise you can install the compiler on your target device and compile there
<yaakov|ubuntu> diwic, I'd assume cross compiling is possible since there's a QML developers kit available that supposedly works on the platform.
<yaakov|ubuntu> But I'm not sure if there's some magic compiler I use or whatever.
<RAOF> There's no magic compiler.
<diwic> yaakov|ubuntu, no magic compiler AFAIK
<RAOF> All you need is an armhf compiler
<yaakov|ubuntu> What's the compiler that Canonical recommend?
<yaakov|ubuntu> QT creator has a build C++ on ubuntu device.
<yaakov|ubuntu> Cool, but i'd prefer to cross compile and run on an emulator.
<yaakov|ubuntu> Of which I assume none exist. :)
<yaakov|ubuntu> What happened?
<yaakov|ubuntu> Oh, net split.
<RAOF> yaakov|ubuntu: We use g++; you can find a cross-compiler in the archive.
<yaakov|ubuntu> The archive?
<RAOF> The Ubuntu archive. The standard repositories.
<RAOF> Or are you not running Ubuntu?
<yaakov|ubuntu> Oh, repository. Sorry, it's late.
<yaakov|ubuntu> Oh, so the touch g++ compiler is on the repository. Cool.
<yaakov|ubuntu> I'll find the package and get it.
<yaakov|ubuntu> arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++ is that it, RAOF?
<RAOF> Correct.
<diwic> Ehh, today's daily preinstalled zip is 153K, that's extremely low. Are the builds broken?
<diwic> Reasking now that the netsplit is fixed: today's daily preinstalled zip is 153K, that's extremely low. Are the builds broken?
<yaakov|ubuntu> Stupid question RAOF, but how do I call this compiler from the console? I'm used to developing on Windows, so this is much diferent for me.
<yaakov|ubuntu> different*
<popey> diwic: bum, looks like i flashed my n7 with a broken build
<popey> my n7 is now stuck at the google logo
 * popey flashes n7 back to previous
<diwic> popey, my n7 is quite stuck too, but I figured it's not worth trying to repair until the .zip image (which I need, I guess) and .tar.gz images are approximately the same size
<diwic> popey, hmm, didn't think of that
<diwic> popey, let me know how it goes
<popey> will do
<popey> ogra_: can we remove build 20130626.1 - it's broken
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/Downloads/phablet-flash$ du -hs 20130626.1
<popey> 34M	20130626.1
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/Downloads/phablet-flash$ du -hs 20130625
<popey> 369M	20130625
<popey> diwic: flashed back to 20130625 and it works again
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Industrial Workers of the World Day! :)
<diwic> popey, thanks, I'll probably try that then
 * JamesTait sees all these people playing with their shiny Ubuntu phones and feels left out.
<diwic> JamesTait, you mean just Ubuntu phones that don't boot due to broken images :-)
<JamesTait> diwic, I want some of that kind of fun! :D
<JamesTait> diwic, I'm getting quite good at making my HTC Desire unresponsive.... ;)
<diwic> JamesTait, IIRC there are vacancies on the HWE team if you like to play with broken hardware :-)
<JamesTait> diwic, :D
<tvoss> ogra_, ping
<ogra_> tvoss, hey
<popey> ogra_: can you remove yesterdays image, it's broken?
<ogra_> popey, the last one should work fine
<ogra_> except on nexus10
<popey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130626.1/
<ogra_> yes
<popey> that one on nexus 7 is busted
<ogra_> how exactly ?
<diwic> ogra_, look at the size of the zip, its < 1 M
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/Downloads/phablet-flash$ du -hs 20130626.1
<popey> 34M	20130626.1
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130626.1/ ...
<ogra_> unless cdimage'S apache is braindead the zips are fine
<ogra_> 34M for the HW zip and 335M for the rootfs
<ogra_> for grouper
<diwic> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<diwic>        26-Jun-2013 19:01  153K
<ogra_> oha !
<popey> *click*
<popey> ☻
<ogra_> i see what you mean, funny
<ogra_> fixed
<ogra_> cjwatson, did /current become a dir recently ? (my script kind of assumed a link)
<popey> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> hmm, other builds dont use a subdir there, must be my script then :(
<ogra_> ah, no, some do, some dont ... weird
<cjwatson> ogra_: It varies
<ogra_> yeah, noticed, since when is that there ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: Since I added support for the current vs. pending distinction
<cjwatson> ogra_: It's necessary for it to be a directory sometimes if only some architectures have been tested
<ogra_> hmm, then it must really be my changes
<cjwatson> ogra_: I don't know why that should be the case here
<cjwatson> ogra_: Would you like me to investigate?
<ogra_> well, let me check my code changes first (on my post processing script)
<cjwatson> It may be because the current-handling script doesn't understand the .zip and .zip.md5sum files
<ogra_> we kind of needed the system/recovery.img files so i added some wgets
<ogra_> i wonder how that broke it out of nothing
<cjwatson> Once again it's because of the irregular file naming
<cjwatson> Let me see if I can figure this out
<ogra_> well, it only started with yesterdays second build
<cjwatson> Yes
<ogra_> i rather think its a race ... my script fiddles in the dir while the QA script does too
<cjwatson> I doubt it
<cjwatson> Let me investigate :)
<ogra_> ok, do it :)
<cjwatson> Oh, yikes, your script is hooked up weirdly
<apw> ogra_, yo are we 'resolved' on AA in nexus ...
<cjwatson> You can't fiddle with the contents of a cdimage directory post-publication like that (/home/ogra/utouch-android/do-zip-android) - we need to hook that into cdimage proper
<ogra_> cjwatson, yes, we still need the binary blob though
<ogra_> thats what holds ist back
<ogra_> *it
<cjwatson> You mean /home/ogra/utouch-android/zip ?
<ogra_> apw, we need to rollback manta, it doesnt acceept cmdline changes
<ogra_> cjwatson, nope there is a binary blob inside the meta dir
<apw> ogra_, well i can switch the default on the kernel on AA
<cjwatson> ogra_: Exact file names, please
<ogra_> $execpath/ubuntu_data -m $execpath/META-INF -o $zip $tarball
<om26er> whats wrong with the new flipped image? Its not starting on mako.. stuck at Google logo
<cjwatson> ogra_: OK.  No need for that to hold back proper integration into cdimage.
<ogra_> under MEATA-INF in utouch-android/phablet-build-scripts
<ogra_> (in my home)
<cjwatson> It just means that the integration won't be entirely usable unless you have the binary blob, but that's no worse than now.
<ogra_> and we need zip installed on nusakan
<cjwatson> No worse than now.
<ogra_> well, we could indeed cache the binary blob somewhere for sure
<ogra_> we have the source etc on phablet.u.c just no way to sanely build it standalone until xnox is done
<cjwatson> You're overthinking this :)
<cjwatson> It can be called out of your home directory or whatever from cdimage code
<cjwatson> That's no worse than the current situation
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well, there is one half that needs to go into livecd-rootfs ...
<ogra_> we cant really replace that one yet
<cjwatson> I'm not talking about reengineering the whole thing
<ogra_> s/one half/one command/
<ogra_> (in the upper half :P )
<cjwatson> I'm talking about me incorporating your /home/ogra/utouch-android/do-zip-android script into a position in cdimage where it will work better
<cjwatson> That's all
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> got it now
<apw> ogra_, can i assume on the other three images are working just fine with apparmor.enabled=0 ... ie just flipping the in kernel default to zero is good, and to confirm that it is manta you need aa off
<ogra_> apw, exactly
<apw> ogra_, as if i can leave the bits in the krenel it will be easier for jj to fix i suspect
<apw> ogra_, ok, and urgency?
<ogra_> (we're just using apparmor=0 though :) )
<ogra_> apw, asap
<apw> ogra_, ack
<DJJeff> someone started http://ubuntutouchforums.com/ ?
<DJJeff> that "Index of /" is most exciting
<DJJeff> Creation date: 22 Feb 2013 04:18:00
<DJJeff> sites even been up for a few months wow eeeeeee
<netcurli> there is also http://ubuntutouch.org/
<ogra_> i wonder if these people know about canonicals trademark policies
<DJJeff> Created On:24-Feb-2013 20:43:13 UTC
<DJJeff> hahahahaha 2 days later
<DJJeff> looks alot nicer tho
<DJJeff> with a total of 5 users this site ROCKS!!!!!!!!
<davmor2> ogra_: probably, whether they care is another kettle of fish
<ogra_> davmor2, heh, indeed
 * davmor2 starts a flash of the latest goodness on his phone, and then prods ogra_ repeatedly till he personally promise to make pinging noise when messages land and the phone is asleep
<DJJeff> mount -t proc proc /proc
<DJJeff> this should be automatic ^^^^^^^^
<ogra_> davmor2, heh, ask diwic ... he makes all the sound :)
 * davmor2 transfers the proding to diwic and thanks ogra_  for passing the buck :)
<ogra_> DJJeff, thats obsolete stuff ... we changed the whole design of the images
<davmor2> ogra_: on my galaxy nexus this morning my Mom broke down on the motorway I nearly missed the message cause there was no ping, I cussed my phone for the first time :)  But then forgave it after when the next message came through :)
<ogra_> there are still issues with pulse ... david is working on them afaik
<ogra_> make sure to file bugs :) for pulse you can now file normal distro bugs
<DJJeff> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ifconfig
<ogra_> (we use the package as is from the archive now)
<DJJeff> Warning: cannot open /proc/net/dev (No such file or directory). Limited output.
<DJJeff> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# mount -t proc proc /proc
<DJJeff> and then ifconfig works???????
<DJJeff> :)
<ogra_> DJJeff, no need to paste the whole release notes :)
<ogra_> (and as i said, thats obsolete stuff, the images allready work completely different, these changes just havent made it into the community ports yet)
<DJJeff> is it possible to download a non community port?
<ogra_> if you have a nexus device
<DJJeff> because the cdimage of raring works on my GT-P7510 but saucy does not
<DJJeff> and its really starting to piss me off
<DJJeff> whatever got changed in saucy is broken
<ogra_> talk to the porter then
<ogra_> porters should do regular rebuilds of the system image
<ogra_> no, your port is
<DJJeff> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/p4wifi
<DJJeff> says the guys name is SEEEEEEEEEEEMAAAAAAAAN
<DJJeff> where is he
<ogra_> there are bits in the android image that need to be updated alongside with changes in the ubuntu image
<ogra_> which means regular rebuilds ...
<DJJeff> I have no idea of how cyanagonmod works
<DJJeff> ....... /whois seepa   (there is no such user)
<DJJeff> w00000h0000000
<DJJeff> sorry im too poor to afford a NEXUS 7 or 10
<davmor2> ogra_: will do, is ubuntu-bug going to be on the phone at some point?  for now I can just use ubuntu-bug on my saucy desktop right?
<ogra_> click on the launchpad link for "image maintainer"
<ogra_> on the top right of the launchpad page you find a "contact this user" button
<DJJeff> back to fap fap fap to really bad anime porn
<ogra_> and ask him to do a rebuild with a recent tree
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, i'll bring it up in tomorrows team call
<ogra_> i thinnk we should include at least the cmdline tool
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap or at least in the daily build if not the production image
<ogra_> well, dail should be production :)
<ogra_> until release :)
<DJJeff> will ubuntu touch have root terminal for people who want it?
<davmor2> ogra_: okay at least in daily but maybe not on a carrier image then is that better?
<ogra_> DJJeff, it ships a terminal since quite a while already
<ogra_> (a month or at least nearly a month)
<ogra_> davmor2, up to the carrier i guess
<popey> Yeah, the terminal is probably the most used app i have ☻
<davmor2> popey: ditto but then I'm learning vim on the tablet
<ogra_> davmor2, i dont know if we even have discussed automatic bug reporting yet and how to handle it
<ogra_> i certainly havent seen UI designs or something
<om26er> ogra_, i have the flipped image installed on mako, the device wont go past Google logo, are we expecting that?
<ogra_> om26er, the very latest one should work
<davmor2> popey: the main thing I use the terminal for on the phone is 3gup and 3gdown which is a fairly obviously named alias I hope :)
<popey> ☻
<om26er> ogra_, I have 20130626.1
<ogra_> om26er, 20130626 has a kernel bug 26.1 should be fine
<popey> I called mine up.sh and down.sh, quicker to type and double-tab complete
<popey> ogra_: is 26.1 okay now, so i can flash my devices with it?
<popey> (I rolled back)
<om26er> ogra_, how can I make sure that from the device itself ?
<ogra_> popey, it was yesterday when we all tested
<ogra_> manta is still broken, but who has that anyway :P
<popey> no, i mean, the broken-ness on cdimage
<ogra_> yes, see backlog
<popey> great
<popey> ta ☻
<ogra_> not fixed for good but for the current image
<davmor2> popey: only thing that I find annoying on the terminal app is the fact I can't click ctrl+ any letter, for example ctrl+ g is in vimtutor can't do it on the tablet :(
<ogra_> om26er, when did you download it, there was a corrupt file in place (fixed about 1h ago)
<davmor2> popey: I put in a suggetion bug  for that though
<om26er> ogra_, its been more than an hour atleast
<ogra_> so try a reinstall
<ogra_> (phablet-flash should have complained though)
<popey> i had to delete the 26.1 folder in my downloads
<popey> because it just re-flashed again
<om26er> ogra_, I flash manually
<popey> it didnt download
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> popey, well, i guess it did download, but the armhf.zip was only 115k
<popey> no, i mean it didnt re-download
<ogra_> ah
<popey> gah, notifications make the OSK go away
<om26er> ogra_, about the 115kb image bug, that actually broke one of the maguro device I have in the lab
<ogra_> sorry for that ...
<om26er> ogra_, I have verified that I have the correct md5sum for both saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip and saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip from 26.1
<ogra_> and the size is fine too ?
<om26er> I have flashed it like 3-4 times just to make sure
<ogra_> i'm running the same image here
<om26er> ogra_, yep 351.5 mb
<ogra_> on maguro though, but we had a few mako testers yesterday
<davmor2> ogra_: bug #1195257
<ubot5> bug 1195257 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "There is currently no ping on the phone with a new message if the phone is in sleep mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195257
<ogra_> diwic, ^^^
<diwic> ogra_, hmm, is there anything at all when it is in sleep mode, I mean, ssh isn't working either, e g.
<ogra_> diwic, well, might be a powerd bug that it should wake up the sound device and pulse, no idea
<davmor2> diwic: shouldn't it wake like it does for the phone?
<diwic> davmor2, btw, the bug information states x86_64 architecture, but the bug was found on nexus4 / galaxy nexus, right?
<ogra_> om26er, so you only have a google screen, does adb work ?
<om26er> ogra_, yep, I am actually logged into ubuntu root with adb shell there
<ogra_> om26er, grep apparmor /proc/cmdline
<diwic> Lenovo Ideapad Y580, I doubt that's a phone :-)
<davmor2> diwic: ah yeah, I'll add the phone type thanks,  I just did ubuntu-bug from the laptop I have here as it isn't available on the phone
<ogra_> does that return anything ?
<om26er> ogra_, nothing
<ogra_> om26er, thats not 26.1 then
<ogra_> to work around the kernel bug all the .1 images have apparmor=0 in their cmdline
<davmor2> diwic: ammended thanks
<ogra_> om26er, as a quick fix you can download the botimg for mako and flash it via fastboot
<ogra_> that saves you from a full re-flash
<om26er> ogra_, I am pretty sure I have 26.1 just re-verified the md5sum
<dpm> hi mardy, do you know where the online accounts docs we put a while ago in d.u.c come from? I think we just generated and copied them manually, but perhaps they're available in a package? I mean these ones: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/online-accounts/qml-ubuntu-onlineaccounts0-account.html
<ogra_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.bootimg-mako
<ogra_> this one
<om26er> yeah I'l flash that to try
<diwic> davmor2 / ogra_ , anyway I doubt it's PulseAudio's fault. I don't reallly know how the wakeup is supposed to happen
<diwic> davmor2, maybe reassign to the phone app or whoever is responsible for dealing with new incoming messages?
<om26er> ogra_, that worked
<om26er> ogra_, so what was wrong again ?
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:/media/ogra/08fc34a7-1f78-4a36-bcd7-d8a9adf26e7f/ubuntu-touch/saucy/new$ abootimg -i saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.bootimg-mako|grep cmdline
<ogra_> * cmdline = console=ttyHSL0,115200,n8 androidboot.hardware=mako lpj=67677 apparmor=0
<ogra_> yeah, it should definitely have worked :)
<ogra_> om26er, well, a) there is a kernel bug, the apparemor patches added yesterday make the boot explode (lxc container cant start) .... b) the zip is created with a non cdimage script after the build ... seems that clashed with the automatic QA tests which resulted in a corrupt zip
<om26er> ogra_, yes as boot.img in saucy-preinstalled-touch-armel+mako.zip have a different md5sum than the one you linked me
<ogra_> though that has nothing to do with your issue, the bootimg is definitely included  in the armel+mako.zip
<ogra_> which is ittitating
<ogra_> *irritating
<mardy> dpm: no, AFAIK they are not available as a package
<AskUbuntu> How to install Ubuntu on HTC one x | http://askubuntu.com/q/313319
<dpm> mardy, thanks. Where would the best place to file a bug to get a package with docs built?
<dpm> *be
<mardy> dpm: accounts-qml-module
<ogra_> om26er, hmm, you are right ... i see the same in the maguro boot.img
<popey> ogra_: 26.1 (re-downloaded) is still hanging for me at the google splash screen
<ogra_> popey, yeah, something is wrong
<ogra_> popey, grab the bootimg file ... adb shell reboot -f bootloader; fastboot flash boot /path/to/bootimg; fastboot reboot
<popey> ogra_: that did it
<popey> thank you
<apw> ogra_, shoved manta in the queue
<seb128> mardy, hey, do you know if there is a way to read "key formatted" (e.g key=<value>) from qml? (I think I saw you mentioning it on the channel some days ago)
<dpm> thanks mardy, filed bug 1195274 for that
<ubot5> bug 1195274 in accounts-qml-module (Ubuntu) "Please create a documentation package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195274
<ogra_> apw, thx
<mardy> seb128: I don't think there is one. On the Qt side, that's QSettings, but AFAIK it's not exposed to QML
<myalkboy> Hello
<seb128> mardy, ok, so I need a qt plugin there?
<myalkboy> I want to buy cellphone and install Ubuntu on it. I need advice which is the best to Ubuntu on.
<mardy> seb128: I'm afraid so
<seb128> mardy, ok, thanks
<mardy> myalkboy: Nexus 4, I think
<myalkboy> mardy: thanks
<ogra_> om26er, oh, and you saked how to find out which image you are running, theer will soon be a proper stamp in /var/log/installer/media-info (the std, location desktop and server use too), it is just waiting for an RT to be procssed then you will have the cdimage stamp in the second bracket in there
<ogra_> *asked
<om26er> ogra_, cool, thanks
<Kaleo> zsombi: hey
<zsombi> Kaleo: how
<Kaleo> zsombi: I replied :)
<zsombi> Kaleo: I saw, reading it
<Kaleo> zsombi: so now, the only 2 things missing are:
<Kaleo> zsombi: unit tests for ThemeEngine
<kalikiana> mhall119 or dpm, can you tell me where to find u1db docs on http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<Kaleo> zsombi: fixing the apps, that's well underway
<kalikiana> I know they're somewhere there but the site isn't very browsable
<Kaleo> zsombi: I have branches for all of them
<zsombi> Kaleo: + complete documentation update
<Kaleo> kalikiana: I have just received this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1195275 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1195275 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Please create a documentation package for the U1db QML module" [Undecided,New]
<kalikiana> I guess it's a bad thing if I don't find my own stuff
<Kaleo> zsombi: well, that's doen
<Kaleo> zsombi: done
<Kaleo> zsombi: in the sense that Theme and StyledItem are documented
<Kaleo> zsombi: and I think we can stick to that for now
<zsombi> Kaleo: yes, however a "tutoarial" would also be beneficial
<Kaleo> zsombi: yes
<kalikiana> Kaleo, erm, that is a funny thing. it's packaged and online already
<zsombi> Kaleo: I found one bug in your branch: when resizing the MainView runtime to phone size, I get an error on PageStack
<Kaleo> zsombi: interesting, please put it in the MR
<zsombi> Kaleo: need to check whether that is valid for other branches too checked
<zsombi> -checked
<popey> nik90: thanks!
<nik90> popey: I will send an email with all the details
<nik90> popey: my internet is terrible at the moment
<popey> np
<dpm> kalikiana, mhall119 is out today. Here are what we've got for U1DB docs, it seems they need to be fixed: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/u1db/
<kalikiana> dpm, aye, I found the changed url, see my comment on the bug, the report doesn't make much sense to me
<kalikiana> well, the styling doesn't seem to be correct, but then then report needs to be clarified
<dpm> kalikiana, well, the docs are on d.u.c because we built them manually so that we had something at all. Don't expect us to be building them manually regularly, hence the bug report to have a package where the documentation is fetched and published from :)
<dpm> kalikiana, aha, but your comment answers the question
<kalikiana> I have a feeling there was a bit of a disconnect of the facts ☻
<dpm> kalikiana, I didn't know there was that package. Let me add it to the doc publisher
<FunkyPenguin> is there a way to change the clock to display in 24hr format?
<dpm> kalikiana, where can I find that package? Is it on the archive or in a PPA?
<zsombi> Kaleo: the error is there in the trunk too: "examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery.qml:68, unknown) - file:///home/zsombor/canonical/work/layout/anchors-fill-fix/examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery.qml:68:5: QML PageStack: Cannot anchor to a null item."
<cfhowlett> FunkyPenguin, of course.  go into the clock settings menu
<zsombi> Kaleo: this happens when you resize the gallery to single-column layout
<kalikiana> dpm, in the ui toolkit ppa and supposedly pulled into the phone images
<iBelieve> For my merge request (https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/improved-ui/+merge/171569), it is marked as Approved, but the status still Needs Review and it isn't merged. What needs to get done for it to be merged? I'm not very familar with merge requests.
<zsombi> Kaleo: do U want me to review the theming MR?
<FunkyPenguin> cfhowlett: pray tell where does one find the clock settings? i don't see it in the clock app or in the system bar thing
<cfhowlett> FunkyPenguin, right click on the clock I think
<dpm> kalikiana, I can't find the -doc package on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa/ - am I looking at the right PPA?
<FunkyPenguin> cfhowlett: "right click" on a touch device?!
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> FunkyPenguin, yeah, use your right hand instead of the left one :P
<cfhowlett> FunkyPenguin, D'OH!   sorry about that.  was thinking desktop ...
<FunkyPenguin> ogra_: tried that will need to use my foot i think :)
<cfhowlett> FunkyPenguin, but isn't there a clock properties menu?
<Kaleo> zsombi: please yes
<FunkyPenguin> cfhowlett: not that i can see
<ogra_> FunkyPenguin, feet are only supported with attached kinect
<popey> iBelieve: have approved
<FunkyPenguin> ogra_: you really know how to throw a spanner in the works! is that the kinect 1.0 or 2.0?
<ogra_> 2.1 indeed croeesponding with win 8.1.
<ogra_> *corresponding
<kalikiana> dpm, yes, should be there https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa/+packages looks looks like it's again broken silently
<iBelieve> popey, great, thank you. So will it now be automatically merged?
<popey> ya
<dpm> kalikiana, no worries. Once it's fixed, would you mind pinging me and I'll get the doc publisher to fetch it and get the docs online?
<ogra_> FunkyPenguin, but fun aside, i think the clock picks up the format from the locale settings
<ogra_> so configure locale and timezone according to the release notes and you should be fine
<kalikiana> dpm, sure. I'm used to that "process" by now :-]
<ogra_> (from commandline indeed)
<dpm> thanks
<FunkyPenguin> ogra_: ah, thanks i configured timezone but forgot about locale
<FunkyPenguin> btw interestingly even after setting tz, i have a bit of a disparity http://paste.opensuse.org/5011044
<Kaleo> Laney: hey, do you still have the code I sent you for shaping Items?
<Kaleo> UbuntuShaping that is?
<mpt> jdstrand, do you have a list of privileges an app could/should be able to ask for? Access to your contacts, current location, and what else? Bookmarks/history? Recent calls?
<mpt> (w.r.t. application isolation)
<waleedq> hello, i've got a question about ubuntu-touch, is it considered as a full ubuntu but with a diffrient interface? does it support the full shell commands? is there aptitude?
<ogra_> it is a normal ubuntu underneath
<ogra_> and no, just like on the desktop images there is no aptitude installed ...
<ogra_> (you can indeed install it if you prefer non std package mgmt tools)
<ogra_> note there is no X so you wont be able to use any X related apps
<waleedq> yeah i know that there is no X
<waleedq> but i was wondring about the applications that can run from terminal
<ogra_> well, its a normal ubuntu
<waleedq> such as apache2, php
<ogra_> sure
<Laney> Kaleo: hrm, let me check
<Kaleo> Laney: I found it
<Kaleo> Laney: sorry
<Laney> oh ok, np
<waleedq> but we need to cross compile right ?
<ogra_> no, you can compile on the device
<ogra_> (if you want to)
<ogra_> its not different from any other ubuntu you know (yet)
<waleedq> if there is a .deb packege for arm
<cfhowlett> !arm|waleedq,
<ogra_> it will change soon though
<ubot5> waleedq,: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<ogra_> waleedq, the ajority of ubuntu packages is in the archive for arm ... only some corner cases are missing (free pascal etc)
<ogra_> *majority
<musti> hello everyone
<cfhowlett> musti, greetings
<musti> i am newbie here.
<musti> what about ubuntu touch on galaxy s3 ? is it working ?
<cfhowlett> musti, somewhat ... it's still in beta or is it alpha?
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> musti, see that wikipage
<musti> i think it is pre-pre-pre-beta :D
<cfhowlett> sounds about right
<diwic> what's the standard way to retrieve the device name (e g "grouper" or "nexus7") ?
<seb128> stgraber, hey, how much of the details about the system images do you have in place atm? ;-) (I've a few questions for you)
<stgraber> seb128: the server is almost ready, the client should land in the archive today and we'll have a prototype upgrader by end of week, so pretty close to everything in place (the deadline was end of this month)
<seb128> stgraber, great
<seb128> stgraber, the "about this device" system settings panel is supposed to show the "last updated" date and have a "check for updates" button, it also should show the place the system is taking (without the applications/click packages)
<ogra_> diwic, search for "device=" in /usr/bin/ubuntu-touch-session
<diwic> ogra_, uhm, okay
<ogra_> (only works when /system is mounted obviously ... i.e. not in initrd)
<seb128> stgraber, so I guess my questions are: 1/ do you know how to get the update date? 2/ are you going to provide a service or some way to check for updates? 3/ is the system going to be a separate partition or an image (e.g something I get easily get the size of)?
 * ogra_ is afk fr a few hours
<diwic> so /system/build.prop
<stgraber> seb128: we don't have an update date and can't easily have one as / is identical on all devices and read-only. You can get the build number from /etc/ubuntu-build (not there yet, will be once we switch to image based updates)
<stgraber> seb128: for system space, / will always be its own partition either loop-mounted or physically separate, so looking at the df output for it should work pretty reliably
<seb128> great
<stgraber> seb128: Our goal for this month was to land a command line client, I believe we're supposed to get some details from design next month and then will add a DBus API to the downloader
<seb128> stgraber, thanks, all that looks good ... no hurry from my side, I will start plugging the real infos in the panel when things land on the official images
<seb128> stgraber, oh, do you know about apps/click packages? (I need to figure out how to list the installed apps and their disk footprint)
<seb128> which I guess is a bit earlier for as well...
<stgraber> seb128: not really, cjwatson would probably know best. IIRC from a filesystem point of view, they'll be on their own writable directory on the data partition, but not on their own partition, so you will need to use something like "du" to get the disk usage
<cjwatson> There'll be a "click list" command for listing them, but not there yet.  I haven't sorted out the various multi-directory and per-user things yet
<stgraber> seb128: I just rechecked the timeline on the PRD, for image updates, we're expecting to get the full spec from design by end of July and have it implemented and landed by end of August
<seb128> stgraber, ok, that's good to know ... should be alright, the info panel is not that important and I expect it will be little work to collect those details once pieces are in place
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, great ... will that list include the installed size as well? ;-)
<seb128> cjwatson, I'm asking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-storage.png basically
<iBelieve> popey, could you check my merge again? I had to fix some problems caused by an autopilot test that got merged first. (https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/improved-ui/+merge/171569)
<cjwatson> seb128: Hadn't planned to
<cjwatson> seb128: Maybe with a command-line option
<popey> iBelieve: done
<seb128> cjwatson, if it's easy to add from your side that would be nice, otherwise I will figure a way to get the info from the system... but it might be faster if the size info is stored somewhere rather than having to "du" each directory
<iBelieve> popey, thanks!
<seb128> cjwatson, well anyway it's still a bit early for the details, let's see how it looks like in a few weeks/months, then we can sort out the details
<popey> np
<seb128> cjwatson, stgraber: thanks!
<cjwatson> seb128: You won't need to du, in any case
<cjwatson> $ grep ^Installed-Size: /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.apps.camera/current/.click/status
<cjwatson> Installed-Size: 213
<cjwatson> Which == du -k -s --apparent-size
<jdstrand> mpt: not yet. we plan to have a preliminary set defined for july work (quite a bit of it has not been available til recently)
<cjwatson> I wonder if --apparent-size is correct.  I lifted that from dpkg I think
<iBelieve> popey, about how long will it take until it gets merged?
<seb128> cjwatson, oh, great
<popey> iBelieve: $TIME ☻
<popey> iBelieve: not sure how fast jenkins is these days, fginther do you know the answer to iBelieve's question
<fginther> popey, iBelieve, jenkins looks for new or updated merge proposals every 15 minutes. Once it runs, it's usually 5 to 10 minutes to do the build and merge
<popey> thanks fginther
<iBelieve> fginther, thanks, that's nice to know
<mpt> thanks jdstrand
<cjwatson> seb128: Do you think I should drop --apparent-size?  It seems like it might fit the requirements of that dialog better without it.
<cjwatson>   * Run du with --apparent-size when generating the Installed-Size field in
<cjwatson>     dpkg-gencontrol to get consistent results independent of build system.
<cjwatson>     Thanks to Ludovic Brenta <ludovic@ludovic-brenta.org>. Closes: #630533
 * xnox enabled threads; using bionic's kernel headers; applied linaro symbol visibility patches; compiling ubuntu-touch *fingers-crossed*
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> Maybe that's more important than the rare case of sparse files
<nik90> popey: the support to set background gradients from the Ubuntu SDK has not landed yet.
<seb128> cjwatson, I'm not sure how much of a difference there is usually between apparent and real size...
<cjwatson> We used to see random weird Installed-Size differences depending on the maintainer's filesystem
<seb128> cjwatson, I don't think we aim at exact numbers there, rather giving a rough idea of what is using space
<popey> nik90: ahh
<cjwatson> So I think I'd probably better leave it in there, since click packages are going back to things depending on the developer's filesystem rather than on buildds
<cjwatson> As long as people don't upload things with umptyzillion-gigabyte sparse files :P
<seb128> cjwatson, that seems good to me, my gut feeling is that it's not going to make a noticable different for users ... they want to know what takes 1G and what takes 10M, they don't care if it's 9.5M or 11M
<cjwatson> Yep
<seb128> mpt, ^ do you agree from a design perspective?
<popey> Whereas our current (geek) users will be more interested in whether you say "GB" or "GiB" ☻
<xnox> popey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy is the answer =) ;-)
<Guest3504> good
<Guest3504> when ubuntu touch stable expected to be release ?
<mpt> seb128, I've forgotten what a sparse file even is, so don't mind me :-)
<diwic> Guest3504, in October hopefully
<Guest3504> Ok great.. eagerly waiting :)
<xnox> mpt: a sparse file is a file that says "i have 3 GB of zeros" thus it's real size vs apperant size are different by magnitude. (e.g. kB vs GB)
<xnox> mpt: similarly there are filesystems that do on-the-fly compression thus using less space to store same amount of data.
<mpt> I knew that would work
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu for android systems | http://askubuntu.com/q/313405
<xnox> stgraber: you need tar, xz and gpg? cross-compiler works here fine. busybox in recovery already provides tar and I'll check if I can enable xz. Do you need full gpg or just gpgv?
<xnox> stgraber: or you'd want GNU tar / xz /gpg?
<stgraber> xnox: we're currently using tar + unxz from busybox, so those are fine
<xnox> ack.
<stgraber> xnox: the only tricky one is gpg. I believe ondra is currently just pushing a binary version of it in the images.
<sil2100> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> zsombi: hello, I have a Qt5 question that maybe you know the answer for - if I have a QWidget of some window, is it possible for me to ferch the QMenuBar assigned to it? Since I know it's typically something for a QMainWindow, but is it possible to get the same from a QWidget?
<sil2100> zsombi: especially that I can assume that the QWidget I want to get from is basically a QMainWindow somewhere
<zsombi> sil2100: well, not from a QWidget instance
<sil2100> zsombi: can I do some magical transformations to allow that? I mean, to somehow get from QWidget to the QMenuBar?
<zsombi> sil2100: do I understand correctly that you have a widget instance and all you know that is a QWidget?
<mterry> boiko, hello!  I spoke to you a while ago about an emergency mode for the phone app, and at the time you were busy splitting the app into parts
<mterry> boiko, has there been any progress since on an emergency mode?
<sil2100> zsombi: yes, since I have a QWidget that I extracted from a QWindow ID of a window that I know has a QMenuBar
<sil2100> zsombi: but because I got it through that QWindow handle, I can't really get the QMainWindow out of it
<sil2100> zsombi: so I just have that QWidget instance ;/
<zsombi> sil2100: have you checked whether its children has a QMenuBar? findChildren<QMenuBar*>()
<sil2100> Oh, right, didn't realise I can fetch children based on their type
<sil2100> zsombi: ok, I'll try that
<sil2100> zsombi: since when a QMenuBar is added to a QMainWindow, it's simply added as a child, yes?
<zsombi> sil2100:  http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtwidgets/qmainwindow.html#menuBar according to this yes, unless the QMenuBar is created parent-less
<iBelieve> balloons: ping
<balloons> iBelieve, pong
<iBelieve> balloons, I was working on the file manager toolbar and converted it to using ToolbarButton instead of Action, but that causes the autopilot ubuntusdk to break because it can't find toolbar buttons anymore.
<nik90> balloons: you need to update the ubuntusdk to use the new toolbar api
<nik90> they have made it easier to access the buttons by using the Toolbar button id directly
 * zsombi goes offline, C U tomorrow
<iBelieve> balloons, I figured out how to modify it to work with the new ToolbarButtons, if you want to put it in the master branch
<balloons> iBelieve, nik90 I think your correct.. You can converted code? I can add in support right now :-)
<balloons> iBelieve, ohh, perfect. Can we support both for the moment?
<nik90> balloons: I guess the deprecated toolbar api will remain for another week or so. It is better of to wait for all the apps to convert to the new api before removing it from the ubuntusdk emulator
<nik90> I am currently in the process of converting the clock app to the new toolbar api. I will try to write a test for it to see if it works.
<nik90> and then propose a Mp to ubuntusdk
<balloons> iBelieve, feel free to share the code changes you made with me..
<balloons> got a branch link?
<iBelieve> balloons, no idea - here is the merge that among other things fixes the problem: https://code.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/improved-ui/+merge/171569.
<iBelieve> balloons, "no idea" was in reply to supporting both
<balloons> iBelieve, btw, don't be alaramed but I've added you as assigned to the open bugs for tests for file manager.. didn't want them to stay as unassigned :-)
<jdstrand> what would you say the priority of bug #1195362 is?
<ubot5> bug 1195362 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "apparmor pulls in perl-modules on phablet image because of aa-exec" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195362
<jdstrand> ogra_: ^ ?
<balloons> iBelieve, ok looking at your branch now. I'll try and incorporate the new code and support both
<balloons> nik90, btw where did we end up yesterday, I think our conversation got disconnected a bit
<iBelieve> balloons, what do you mean assigned me? I'd be happy to take a look at fixing them.
<balloons> just in the blueprint your name has been tagged next to them, so folks know your looking at them :-)
<nik90> balloons: I will take over omer's branch and fix them as required to get them merged in. I will then ping omer and you for one final review before we get it into trunk.
<balloons> iBelieve, I don't see anything different?http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mdspencer/ubuntu-filemanager-app/improved-ui/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_filemanager_app/emulators/ubuntusdk.py
<balloons> nik90, perfect :-) You'll probably want to nab this sdk update as well
<nik90> well the stopwatch doesnt use toolbars, so I wouldnt be requiring it yet.
<balloons> true
<iBelieve> balloons, its different. Look in the merge request's diff
<balloons> kk, just wanted to make sure :-)
<iBelieve> balloons, not familiar with blueprints - do I need to mark the blueprint items as in progress and done as I work on them?
<balloons> iBelieve, yep, that's preferrably. I'll try and keep up to date, but if your able, that'd be perfect
<iBelieve> balloons, okay, will do.
<Kaleo> mhall119: you around?
<Kaleo> anybody knows who Dalius is?
<balloons> Kaleo, what do you mean? his irc handle/
<Kaleo> balloons: yep
<Kaleo> same question for Hugo Miguel
<Kaleo> and generally speaking, anybody can top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-facebook-app/remove_use_of_theming/+merge/171697 ?
<balloons> Kaleo, daliusd
<Kaleo> balloons: thanks
<boiko> mterry: sorry, I was having lunch, so actually we stopped working on the splitting of the app due to some redesign being happening at the moment
<boiko> mterry: it is going to still be splitted, but not right now
<boiko> mterry: about the emergency mode, I had to postpone it, right now I am working on some other backend changes
<nik90> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1186279
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1186279 in Ubuntu Clock App "Second hand in the clock app moves erratically" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<balloons> Kaleo, you still about?
<jjohansen> stgraber: we need to do some updating of the lxc-android bits, witht the new kernel it results in a failed start of the android container
<jjohansen> Basically the lxc policy isn't loaded for the lxc-android config, and it tries to do an lxc-start. But lxc-start determines it should do a change_profile that fails because the policy isn't present
<jjohansen> I did some quick testing by dropping in the profile load bits from lxc.conf, this gets us fully booting but the we have deny messages from the profile being enforced
<jjohansen> ogra_, apw: ^
 * apw looks on
<stgraber> jjohansen: just adding lxc.aa_profile = unconfined should do the trick
<apw> surely in the binary crap container is somewhere we want to be confining things ;)
<stgraber> jjohansen: try adding "lxc.aa_profile = unconfined" to /var/lib/lxc/android/config, if that works, then we can simply include that in the lxc android package and we should be back to our current status
<jjohansen> stgraber: ack
<stgraber> apw: sure, but the default profile won't work so for now it's probably best not to regress and then add a proper profile later
<apw> stgraber, note the smiley ... i am sure doing what you propose is the logical next step indeed
<jjohansen> apw: no, no we want to keep the current behavior its secure by default :)
<Oranger> balloons: Hey ! I fixed the autopilot for the docviewer, but I got an error : "Search criteria returned no results". It's just because I didn't wrote a test ?
<apw> it is nice and secure, blank screen, no functions, perfect
<balloons> Oranger, you managed to get it going? excellent!
<Kaleo> balloons: sorta
<balloons> Oranger, yea, try making a very simple testcase and see if it works ;-)
<popey> nik90: confirmed
<Oranger> balloons: Ok :) Because I have read the source code of autopilot and saw that it was linked with the connection between Qt and autopilot (DBus). But I'll try to write a simple testcase before. Thanks ;)
<balloons> I'm not sure where your getting the error. but if you can launch the tool successfully and autopilot says it loads, we should be good to write tests :-)
<jjohansen> stgraber: that works
<nik90> popey: that's not good. Will investigate the issue
<Oranger> balloons: Yes I have "Tests running..." during 10 seconds then this error show up :)
<stgraber> jjohansen: confirmed that setting it to unconfined also works on kernels that lack apparmor support, so it's safe to set by default. I'll do that now
<jjohansen> stgraber: thanks
<jdstrand> so that means we can remove apparmor=0?
<jjohansen> jdstrand: once the new lxc android package is uploaded
<jdstrand> woohoo! :)
<stgraber> jjohansen: uploaded
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: what would you consider the priority of bug #1195362?
<ubot5> bug 1195362 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "apparmor pulls in perl-modules on phablet image because of aa-exec" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195362
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, looking
<jjohansen> stgraber: thanks
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I plan to fix it, I just want to know if it is world-burning
<jjohansen> apw, ogra_: we can revert the apparmor=0 work around now
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, I wouldnt think so, whats the footprint change?
<pmcgowan> I suspect it can be lower priority
<jdstrand> let me double check
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, although we are also trying to minimize python usage fwiw
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: there is another utility in apparmor that uses python. do we expect python to be completely off the image?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, no, there are a handful of uses, but none are long running atm
<apw> jjohansen, i wonder if we have even managed to get that built :)
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: right, and this isn't either.
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, we are going to 3.0 only
<apw> jjohansen, ogra_, so you have what you need if i revert the change and upload
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: that was my understanding-- short lived, ok, long, not ok
<jdstrand> yeah, 3.0 is np
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, ok all good then
<jdstrand> we're doing everything bilingual
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: "After this operation, 25.8 MB of additional disk space will be used"
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, we can live with that for awhile
 * jdstrand sets to 'medium'
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: thanks! :)
<pmcgowan> I always hate to see the image size increase
<pmcgowan> but we know we will get it back
<jdstrand> yeah, I'll get it down
<jdstrand> well, that part of it ;)
<pmcgowan> ack
<rsalveti> jjohansen: what was the fix?
<AskUbuntu> Error installing Ubuntu touch on Galaxy Nexus | http://askubuntu.com/q/313457
<jjohansen> rsalveti: setting a config option for the lxc android container
<jjohansen> adding lxc.aa_profile = unconfined to /var/lib/lxc/android/config
<rsalveti> jjohansen: great, will revert the apparmor change then, will just test first
<iBelieve> balloons, I'm going to start working on the file manager test for going home. I've submitted a review request for a new toolbar layout that among other things replaces the home button with a places menu. Should I write my test for my new layout, or the current layout?
<balloons> iBelieve, if your merging in a request to change the layout, why not make the autopilot test a part of that?
<popey> iBelieve: we have a meeting of the file manager app developers in ~3 hours, will you be around for it then?
<balloons> I guess your not sure if the change is going to happen eh?
<grant_> Hello!  I have a Galaxy Nexus and I'd like to get a second phone that will work with Ubuntu Touch.  Would the newly-released "Google Play" versions of the HTC One or Samsung S4 be good choices or must it be the Nexus 4?
<iBelieve> balloons, sure I can do that, if its okay to have multiple things in one merge request.
<iBelieve> popey, sure, that would work.
<balloons> iBelieve, in general I don't lump things. But issuing a merge request that changes things and includes a test showing those changes work is a great merge request :-)
<balloons> imho
<popey> grant_: if someone from the community ports to the HTC One that would be great, but right now the Galaxy nexus and nexus 4 are our main targets
<iBelieve> balloons, okay, will do.
<balloons> awesome. It should help you verify things as you hack away anyways :-)
<grant_> popey: OK so those phones aren't more likely to get Touch support just because they're Google Play editions?
<popey> correct
<grant_> many thanks!
<popey> np
<grant_> Do any of these Android features exist in Touch? -- browser, maps+GPS, screen lock, calculator, alarm, youtube videos
<grant_> I'm also wondering if it's possible to dual-boot with Android and if I should expect phone reception to be comparable to Android?
<esigolo> grant_: is dual boot is possible search on xda-developers
<grant_> excellent....
<esigolo> and thos are no features but apps
<grant_> OK my mistake
<esigolo> calculator, alarm and brownser are working
<esigolo> calculator also
<grant_> Does maps work via http://www.google.com/maps ?
<esigolo> i could not find any diference btwen signal
<esigolo> grant_: i realy don't know because i think there is no gps module working yet
<esigolo> but i'm not sure
<grant_> honestly, if dual-boot works, it doesn't even matter :)
<grant_> I just want to get my foot in the door
<esigolo> true
<grant_> should I be able to go from a factory Galaxy Nexus or Nexus 4 to dual-boot Android+Touch from a Linux system?
<Takagami> We have a non-preview version working for the nexus 7 yet?
<rsalveti> jjohansen: stgraber: even with the extra lxc config for apparmor, manta is not behaving properly
<rsalveti> touch screen is somehow broken, I'm getting a duplicated touch event, and can't slide
<rsalveti> rebooted with the kernel I had with apparmor disabled and it worked fine again
<rsalveti> hm, worked fine after I rebooted a few times, weird
<GuidoPallemans> Hi, I'm having a problem installing ubuntu touch (on a new device), I try to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation , but the instructions seem off..
<GuidoPallemans> I am now in recovery mode, and I can't see the file "autodeploy.zip" on the sd-card. I also tried sideloading it, but after that it booted to CM 10.1 again.
<mzanetti> ZDmitry_: ping
<ogra_> apw, ack
<ogra_> jjohansen, thanks :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, we have a package with the initrd now ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd
<ogra_> (or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd)
<ZDmitry_> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> ZDmitry_: hey. thanks for the work on the terminal app. love it
<ogra_> sergiusens, the boot.img is created by live-build during build
<ogra_> (soon using the above package)
<mzanetti> ZDmitry_: I would have some suggestions for the ui if you're interested
<rsalveti> stgraber: /data/property is where android stores the persistent properties
<ZDmitry_> mzanetti, what are?
<rsalveti> ogra_: pushed a change to remove apparmor=0 from cmdline
<ogra_> tsimpson, i saw, thanks
<rsalveti> ogra_: it'd be nice to spin a new image after that lands
<rsalveti> ogra_: also, did you fix the broken zip file already?
<ogra_> kind of
<rsalveti> ogra_: what was the issue?
<ogra_> i didnt have the time to actually fix it properly yet, according to cjwatson it is caused by the QA code not knowing about the zips because i create them in post production
<rsalveti> we could at least remove the broken images from cdimage
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> i re-ran do-zip on them
<rsalveti> ogra_: current is still broken
<ogra_> i'll get on that tomorrow
<ogra_> i tested it
<rsalveti> hm, still 153k here
<ogra_> bah, crap
<ogra_> i tested it and then there was a new build
 * ogra_ re-runs do-zip once again
<rsalveti> so this will get broken when the next build is in place
<ogra_> yes, i think the Qa thingie mangles it
<ogra_> i dont get why it just started out of nowhere though
<Noize> Is G+ available on Ubuntu Touch currently?
<ogra_> Noize, in the browser
<Noize> ogra_ do you have a list of the core apps currently?
<sergiusens> ogra_: the qa thingie that moves/links from pending to current?
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, i think it clashes with my script
<ogra_> since it expects cdimaghe to be done when its done
<ogra_> but my script post-processes
<Noize> Would it be worth flashing over to Ubuntu Touch right now?
<Noize> i don't game, and i really use my phone for calls/messaging and email and G+
<Zigimatis> So,hi guys.
<Zigimatis> I have a question
<Zigimatis> Is anyone can help me?
<Zigimatis> Guys?
<Zigimatis> Allright.Maybe someone will speak to me.
<Noize> Zigimatis, just ask question someone will get to you
<ogra_> rsalveti, zip fixed
<ogra_> Noize, popey and mhall119 should eb abel to point you in the right direction
<ogra_> (they are responsible for the core apps)
<Zigimatis> I have a HTC One X.And i saw that Ubuntu Touch is detting GSM support on Nexus 4.That means it can recive phone calls and make it ans SMS.Can i port Ubuntu on my device thet have this functions?
<ogra_> Zigimatis, see the channel topic, there is a link to the portin guide
<sidnei> hi rsalveti!
<Zigimatis> I saw it.There is what i ask?
<iBelieve> Noize, here is a list of core apps (in addition to gallery, phone, and camera): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<rsalveti> sidnei: hey
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks!
<sidnei> so i took out my sim card for a few days, and battery is barely drained. put the sim card back and it sucks battery like there's no tomorrow. i don't have 3g data on.
<Noize> popey and mhall119 is it worth switch to the latest build of Ubuntu-Touch if I use my phone for calls/messaging, email and G+ ?
<sidnei> smells like there's some power saving work to be done there :)
<popey> Noize: personally i run saucy flipped image (phablet-flash --flipped) because that's where most of the development effort is happening
<popey> Noize: phone works ☻
<Zigimatis> "is it worth switch to the latest build of Ubuntu-Touch if I use my phone for calls/messaging, email and G+ ?" the saim question.
<Noize> popey could you lead me to the img or files?
<popey> Noize: are you running ubuntu? and is it a nexus 4?
<Noize> Fuck yes.
<popey> \o/
<iBelieve> Zigimatis, Noize: the email app isn't working yet.
<Noize> Why wouldn't i run ubuntu or get a nexus 4
<popey> in which case follow the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<popey> well indeed Noize !
<popey> why doesn't everyon!
<popey> *everyone
<Noize> bec some people are lame xD
<popey> Noize: follow those instructions and add --flipped, to the phablet-flash command line
<popey> e.g. I do "phablet-flash -d mako --flipped"
<popey> rsalveti: that right? ^^
<Zigimatis> i need just to make calls,have countacts and sens sms
<rsalveti> sidnei: which device?
<rsalveti> popey: yes
<sidnei> rsalveti: maguro
<rsalveti> sidnei: also, which image
<sidnei> i think it's saucy-24
<rsalveti> sidnei: wonder if you're also facing the situation where the modem believes it's roaming
<rsalveti> that would drain your battery for sure
<sidnei> any information i can provide?
<rsalveti> sidnei: /var/log/syslog should help, but you first need to add debug to ofonod
<Noize> Currently what is your battery life popey?
<rsalveti> sidnei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5805612/
<rsalveti> just need an extra '-d' in the ofonod startup line
<rsalveti> add that, reboot, and then check your /var/log/syslog
<popey> Noize: depends how much i use it ☻
<popey> Noize: its not bad at all
<Noize> average?
<popey> yeah
<popey> not hand-meltingly bad
<Noize> lol
<Noize> how many hours?
<popey> no idea, i have not benchmarked it
<Noize> does it last the day?
<sidnei> Noize: on my case with the sim card off but wifi on it barely drained 5% over 24h. with the sim card on it chews through a full battery in ~10h doing nothing so it might be a bug.
 * ogra_ has an SGS2 lying around that i ported the quantal image to ... i didnt charge it since .... 
<ogra_> battery is at 67% now after 6 weeks :)
<Noize> wtf! that's insane orga
<Noize> sidnei that's about as much as i use it in a day anyhow
<ogra_> heh, well, the quantal image only has wifi functional
<ogra_> on that device
<popey> yeah, it's always 3g that eats the battery alive
<ogra_> or even GSM
<popey> which is why i quite like having a shell script control my 3g ☻
<ogra_> it has neither ...
<sidnei> rsalveti: any particular line from syslog i should be looking for?
<popey> s/3g/data/
<Noize> Is there a way to specify 2G usage only for calls and sms, then switch over to 3G for network?
<ogra_> i didnt expect it to last so long, i wanted to charge it this weekend and when picking it up accidentially hit the power button
<sidnei> rsalveti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5805628/
<ogra_> i nearly dropped it when the screen just turned on
<davmor2> popey: 3gup, 3gdown
<Noize> davmor2, is that for the cmdline?
<davmor2> Noize: I just created an alias to the command in .bashrc save having to remember it :)
<Noize> davmor2, could you give me the full cmds so i can do that as well?
<rsalveti> sidnei: yeah, same behavior tiagosh got, which is the modem thinking it's roaming
<rsalveti> awe: ^^
<rsalveti> I know we have a bug for that, hold on
<rsalveti> sidnei: which carier? he was using 'oi'
<sidnei> rsalveti: same yes
<ogra_> you should travel more ... then your modem wont be grumpy at home :)
<rsalveti> sidnei: bug 1188404
<ubot5> bug 1188404 in touch-preview-images "ofono between 30% and 40% CPU usage when roaming" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188404
 * sidnei prints ticket to iom puts in front of phone
 * ogra_ grins
<Noize> backing up all my android apps w/helium before switching to Ubuntu-Touch
<davmor2> Noize: https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/3o1tjYo9Ghx  follow those instructions then it is just vi .bashrc  at the bottom of the file add alias 3gup="nmcli con up id '<connection_name>'" and alias 3gdown="nmcli con up id '<connection_name>'"
<sidnei> uhm, i don't have /usr/share/ofono/scripts/set-roaming-allowed it seems
 * ogra_ likes the "it is just" in that sentence that takes two lines on my IRC client
<Noize> is there no nano on Ubuntu-touch?
<davmor2> Noize: restart the phone then just do 3gup to get 3g and 3gdown to stop it
<awe> rsalveti, I haven't had a chance to dig into the bug yet
<ogra_> Noize, nope, but you can indeed apt-get install nano
<sidnei> ah, ophono-scripts
<awe> Noize, no switch for 2g vs 3g yet
<Noize> phew.
<popey> or emacs
<popey> if you're a pervert
<Noize> when it roams it just means off a different network and not when it's inactive for cellular correct?
 * popey runs back under his bridge
<Noize> ga
<awe> Noize, it's planned, but not yet implemented
<Noize> *haha
<ogra_> Xemacs ... via ssh -X
<sidnei> awe: i can confirm that setting roaming-allowed brings cpu down
 * davmor2 throws a fish under the bridge for the popey troll
<awe> sidnei, yes I think sergiusens noted the same thing in his bug
<popey> nom nom nom
<sidnei> which is where i got it from yup
<awe> sidnei, but that can be expensive if you end up using alot of data
<awe> which is why it's off by default
<sidnei> i haven't even set up data. or does it automatically work with no way to switch off?
<sidnei>  /ril_0     gsm               disconnected
<awe> no, you should be OK
<Zigimatis> Guys!What image i need to take? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<Zigimatis> Help please.
<popey> Zigimatis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install explains it
<popey> Zigimatis: what device?
<Zigimatis> HTC One X>I guess that i am only ine who porting-_-
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting is probably the page you want
<Zigimatis> I am there already.But dont know what image choose
<Zigimatis> Maybe i need to choose some .zip?
<Zigimatis> But eaven if that which ine?
<iBelieve> Zigimatis, If you look in the list of devices, Ubuntu Touch has been unofficially ported to the HTC One X: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/endeavoru
<Zigimatis> Yepp.But projeckt stuck.And i think dead
<iBelieve> Zigimatis, sorry, didn't know that.
<Zigimatis> And i what to continue that
<sergiusens> awe: sidnei yup, correct, I did make the comment :-)
<Zigimatis> Did the functionality parts of my device depends on official realeases for nexus 4?
<Zigimatis> Found .zip
<Zigimatis> Guys!
<Zigimatis> If Nexus 4 hfve GSM and SMS with calls can i do the same for my device?
<Noize> If my device is currently Carbon rom, do i need to revert to Stock or can i just flash to Ubuntu-Touch?
<pmcgowan> Zigimatis, yes if you can follow the porting guide
<Noize> Guys what language do you guys build Ubuntu-Touch apps with? Python?
<popey> Noize: qml
<Noize> popey my phone doesn't need to be in any state besides on for the flash correct?
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install details how to flash it ☻
<popey> if there's mistakes there, let me know
<Noize> just wanted to make sure, thank you :)
<popey> np
<Noize> The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.
<Noize> Validatind download for saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip
<Noize> Error while downloading, ensure connection
<esigolo> proxy ?
<Noize> it shouldn't be on
<Noize> nope
<Noize> i could port forward
<esigolo> try wget
<iBelieve> popey, is there still going to be a file manager meeting?
<esigolo> download on the the download phablet-flash
<esigolo> downoad/phablet-flash
<Noize> my cmd im running: phablet-flash -d mako --flipped
<popey> iBelieve: seems like the guys haven't remembered
<Noize> esigolo: full output
<Noize> http://pastebin.com/LFw3nA9e
<popey> iBelieve: if there's any specific questions I'd recommend bringing them up on the mailing list.
<iBelieve> popey, okay
<popey> Noize: in ~/Downloads/phablet-flash, what's the most recent folder?
<popey> and do the file md5sums match the ones on the site?
<esigolo> Noize: if it not match remove the files and do download it again
<iBelieve> popey, when will the next meeting be?
<Noize> md5sum: 20130627: read error
<popey> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Meetings iBelieve
<popey> weekly
<popey> but we're here all week, as you know
<genii> Heh.
<popey> Noize: let me try, one mo
<Noize> ok thank you popey
<popey> downloading...
<iBelieve> popey, okay, I saw that but it didn't look like it was current since the log was from 2 months ago.
<popey> yeah, i need to update that
<popey> thanks for the reminder ☻
<popey> Noize: works here
<Noize> i'll delete and restart it
<popey> maybe rm -rf ~/Downloads/phablet-flash/20130627
<popey> yeah
<Noize> Is anyone working on Glass for Ubuntu-Touch?
<ogra_> do you mean the other way round ?
<ogra_> (not that i heard of though)
<Noize> restate, is anyone working on integration of Glass on Ubuntu-Touch?
<ogra_> might happen if there are devices
<Noize> i could work on that once i'm finished with an app i'm creating...
<ogra_> porting to a new platform kind of means you need to have it in your hands
<Noize> yeah, but truely all i need is the android app for it... Plus once google finishes Javascript within the appengine it would be simple
<Noize> i have glass considerably close, lol... Plus you just need to have Glass Mirror API access which i do
<Noize> or atleast i believe
<Noize> bluetooth tethering work with Ubuntu-Touch yet?
<ogra_> nope
<pmcgowan> ogra_, can I download 0627 again now?
<popey> just flashed 0627 here
<popey> (mako)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, you should yeah
<Noize> files downloaded, adb is now going through it
<Noize> new error
<Noize> im using TWRP Error while executing adb shell df -h
<popey> does plain old "adb shell" work?
<Noize> i had to unplug and replug in the device for it to show up on abd devices
<Noize> *adb
<Noize> everytime it restarts my device it doesn't show on adb
<Noize> popey, I can access my nexus via shell after I reconnect it
<popey> ok
<popey> strange I don't get that
<Noize> when the system restarts it doesn't reconnect
<Noize> again im using TWRP for my root
<Noize> (revovery mod)
<Zigimatis> God.It is hard
<iBelieve> For merge requests, should I specifically ask someone to review it, or is just submitting a merge request good enough?
<Noize> popey when it restarted device from cmdline, i just unplug and replugged in device... it's working now
<popey> iBelieve: submitting is sufficient usually
<iBelieve> popey, okay thanks.
<Zigimatis> hey,is there will be twitter core app official?
<Zigimatis> or community make unofficial?
<Noize> Popey i didnt go to Ubuntu-Touch
<Noize> it booted into carbon
<popey> Zigimatis: neither, its a webapp
<popey> i have no idea what carbon is
<popey> are you doing some kind of dual boot malarky?
<Noize> its a rom
<Noize> popey i
<Noize> m going to wipe cache and dovaric
<Noize> basically factory reset
<Zigimatis> i am sorry for my,sometimes,bad english.beacause i am from ukraine
<popey> no need to apologise
<Zigimatis> so now ubuntu touch is based on cm 10.1 right?
<ogra_> a very small part is, yeah
<Zigimatis> and i final realease it will be just one .zip what is requaired ti flash?just ubuntu?
<ogra_> no, we try to keep all HW specific bits away from the rootfs
<ogra_> so we will likely keep the split zip setup
<Zigimatis> hmmm.So user will need to install throught recovery drivers (one .zip) and ubuntu (another .zip)?
<ogra_> no
<Zigimatis> right?
<Zigimatis> Then how?
<ogra_> the user should only need to use phablet-flash
<ogra_> there is work going on to also support community ports
<Noize> popey, i'm restoring to my files from last night, I also have an adb backup on my computer from prior root
<Noize> how do i restore to that?
<esigolo> adb restore <file>           - restore device contents from the <file> backup archive
<Noize> nothing for restore esigolo
<esigolo> how did you the backup?
<Noize> adb bakup
<esigolo> where is the backup file?
<Noize> computer dir
<Noize> '/Nexus4'
<esigolo> are u on the same folder?
<Noize> yes
<esigolo> have u flashed the stock rom?
<Noize> no
<esigolo> take a look on it http://www.thesuperusersguide.com/adb-backup--restore.html
<Noize> im on Ubuntu
<Noize> not windows
<esigolo> Noize: sorry  but usually i use CWM backups
<esigolo> Noize: i THINK you have to flash the stock rom again before the restore
<Noize> np
<esigolo> i'm no sure about that
<Zigimatis> i stuck ay the resolving detalis.Seclond time on 97%
<Zigimatis> sorry *deltas
<esigolo> Noize: how did you the backup? i mean with what options?
<esigolo> backup -apk -all -f xxxx.ab ?
<Noize> i don't recall
<Zigimatis> restar.All fine
<esigolo> Noize: like i said before i'm not sure but in you place I would flash stock and try again
<Noize> esigolo im flashing cwm again
<esigolo> Noize: when i want to test it
<esigolo> i do the cwm backup
<esigolo> and cwm restore
<Noize> backing up
<Noize> which restore do i restore too?
<esigolo> are u with you android rom right ?
<Noize> atm no
<Noize> i couldn't find mako android rom
<esigolo> have u already flashed ubuntu-touch?
<Noize> yes, but it didn't work
<Noize> is there a way to start from fresh?
<Noize> like revert the device to factory?
<esigolo> restore it from stock
<esigolo> To stock
<esigolo> and after flash ubuntu touch
<esigolo> if you want to
<esigolo> start CWM  recovery mode and take a backup from your custom rom
<esigolo> copy the files to your pc with adb
<Noize> ok i just backed up
<esigolo> flash stock rom
<Noize> how do i move the files to my pc?
<esigolo> adb pull
<esigolo> locate the CWM backup files
<esigolo> and copy to your computer
<Noize> where are the backupfiles by default?
<esigolo> usuallu /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/
<esigolo> adb shell
<esigolo> locate the files
<esigolo> usually
<Noize> i have 3 backups in there
<Noize> 1970-01-01.00.00.17  2013-06-18-15.43.28  2013-06-27.21.34.44
<esigolo> you have 3 backups
<Noize> yes
<esigolo> okay now you know where is it
<esigolo> copy to your computer
<Noize> all of them>
<Noize> ?
<esigolo> adb pull pick wich one you want to
<esigolo> and adb pull source folder local folder
<esigolo> after
<esigolo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<esigolo> flash stock and follow the steps
<robotfuel> fastboot -b isn't working for me with mako do I have to manually install clockworkmod?
<Noize> esigolo do i need to be in recovery mode to restore android?
<esigolo> what you want to restore?
<Noize> default android
<Noize> stock
<Zigimatis> breakfast command dosent work.says that is no such command
<esigolo> yes
<esigolo> Noize: man is very very important
<esigolo> you follow the wiki steps
<esigolo> you can brick your phone
<Noize> man?
<Noize> oh i see now
<Noize> got it, thank you
<esigolo> sorry
<Noize> i'm just verifying before i do stuff :)
<esigolo> Noize: sure
<Noize> esigolo it'
<Noize> it's been flashed
<Zigimatis> need help
<Zigimatis> command breakfast doesn found
<Noize> lol needa root it xD
<Noize> what is download mode?
<Zigimatis> some help?
<Noize> popey what is Download Mode?
<Zigimatis> too hard for me
<Noize> my device had to verify update package and now it's installing update
<Noize> according to terminal it will reboot into ubuntu  once completeed
<popey> fingers crossed
<Noize> popey the output from my device was this: ClockworkMod Recover v6.0.2.3
<Noize> E: Invalid command argument
<Noize> Finding Update package...
<popey> ☹
<Noize> OIpening update package...
<Noize> verifying update package
<popey> maybe manual install is the way..
<Noize> E: signature verification failed
<popey> adb push foo.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<Noize> then i said yes install
<Noize> Installing update...
<Noize> that's where im at currently
<Noize> what do you think? manually install or just wait?
<Noize> popey?
<popey> sorry Noize I don't know, not seen this issue before.
<popey> you could file a bug about it?
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-preview/+filebug
<Noize> ok i'll manual install
<popey> describe what you did, and what error messages you see.
<Noize> if it turns on
<Noize> popey
<Noize> The sauzy zip is on my device
<Noize> for mako
<Noize> should i install it?
<Noize> from sdcard?
<Noize> popey could you help me, i'm flustered...
<Noize> :?
<Noize> :/
<popey> sorry Noize it's late and I'm snoozy. shall we try again in the morning?
<Noize> i'd like to just finish it quick
<Noize> 2min is all i ask
<popey> also, I need to put the bins out or my wife will kill me, and you don't want to be held responsible for that!
<popey> ☻
<popey> ok, so what state is it in now?
<Noize> recovery
<Noize> i could install the zips from sdcard
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation
<Noize> im looking at taht
<popey> so can you do the adb push as detailed there?
<Noize> no devices attached
<popey> and do the adb reboot recovery in between
<popey> what device is this?
<popey> nexus 4?
<Noize> nexus 4
<Noize> mako
<Noize> same as yours
<popey> GSM?
<Noize> i guess
<popey> not some whacky "Made in america" phone standard ㋛ ?
<Noize> i got it from the play store
<popey> ok
<popey> what network do you use it on?
<Noize> made in korea it says on back
<popey> aren't they all!
<Noize> 2G 3G HSPA+
<popey> which carrier?
<Noize> tmobile
<popey> USA?
<Noize> yes
<popey> ok.
<popey> have you configured it for some dual boot scenario to keep android?
<Noize> no
<popey> ok.
<popey> adb push /path/to/your/downloaded/saucy-preinstalled-armel+grouper.zip /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<popey> what happens?
<popey> where s/grouper/mako/
<Noize> in my downloads
<Noize> insufficient permissions for device
<Noize> should i sudo?
<popey> adb kill-server
<popey> sudo adb root
<popey> then try the adb push without sudoi
<popey> -i
<Noize> no file of that type
<Noize> i have the same one you have
<Noize> both of those files that are downloaded are on my nexus
<Noize> within the sdcard
<Noize> just not in the autodeploy.zip
<popey> ah
<popey> it has to be called /sdcard/autodeploy.zip
<popey> one at a time
<popey> do one, adb reboot recovery
<popey> then do the other
<popey> in order, as per the wiki
<Noize> ok
<popey> don't shove both onto the device at once
<popey> BARK! BARK! BARK! sergiusens!
<Noize> so i should adb pull the prinstalled touch armel+mako and touch armhf off my phone
<Noize> then follow wiki?
<popey> I would personally..
<popey> adb shell
<popey> cd /sdcard
<popey> and rm the zips
<popey> then just do the adb push commands as per the wiki
<Noize> ok
<popey> with the adb reboot recovery in between
<Noize> thank you! i will do when i get home from work
<popey> Can I go to bed now? ☻
<ShippD> lol
<Noize> yes lol :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> Nn
<sergiusens> popey: hey
<sergiusens> what's up?
<popey> Me.
<popey> To bed.
<sergiusens> popey: don't BARK before bedtime or you'll get nightmares :-P
<xcfxf> hi there
<xcfxf> is there anybody who can help me with my ubuntu installation on my nexus s phone?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-28
<cskater55> Hey everyone i have a quick question about porting can anyone here help me?
<Noize> Hello, i'm doing a manual install of Ubuntu-Touch
<Noize> Which files do i need? Using Nexus 4 (make)
<Noize> (mako)
<Noize> boot and what else?
<wilee-nilee> Noize, The channel header has the install info, for touch and saucy.
<Noize> I understand that, yet there are many images
<Noize> each different in their own way
<Noize> i need the armel and phablet?
<Noize> how long does it take to load ubuntu UI first time?
<Noize> as well after the adb reboot recovery, is it suppose to go to my recovery mod or into ubuntu UI?
<Noize> !help
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Noize> :)
<Noize> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Noize> when i do manual install, i complete the steps, do the finall reboot to recovery
<Noize> and it shows clockworkmod recovery again
<Noize> what have i done wrong?
<RAOF> Noize: What device are you running?
<Noize> Google Nexus 4, Mako, unlocked
<Noize> from Google Play store
<Noize> RAOF: I'm also using CWM recovery v6.0.2.3
<RAOF> Hm, ok.
<RAOF> Does it work if you use phablet-flash?
<Noize> no didn't, popey helped me attempt with the phablet-flash
<Noize> it didn't work
<Noize> still booted previous rom
<RAOF> Hm. Well, I'm not particularly familiar with this, so I'll leave it for someone else who is.
<Noize> RAOF what recovery mod do you use?
<RAOF> Whatever phablet-flash pushes.
<Noize> ok
<Noize> RAOF what did you use to root your device?
<RAOF> fastboot unlock, IIRC.
<RAOF> Whatever it says on wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install :)
<Noize> its now working :)
<Noize> ok so i'd like to run this cmd 'phablet-flash -d mako --flipped
<Noize> '
<Noize> but i cannot because my device isn't showing up in recovery mode
<Noize> What currently works in Ubuntu Touch?
<Noize> does music?
<RAOF> I believe the music app does; I don't think it's installed by default yet.
<Noize> RAOF how do i send a sms
<RAOF> From the phone app.
<Noize> what is the sudo password for phablet?
<RAOF> phablet
<Noize> thank you :)
<Noize> gotta get some saucy updates :)
<seb128> mardy, hey, are you still around today (Ken said you are on holidays next week but he didn't know if that started yesterday or today)
<JAMESTAIT> Good morning all, happy Friday and HAPPY CAPS LOCK DAY! :-D
<ogra_> oh my
 * ogra_ goes to look for his earplugs if that goes on all day from everyone now :)
<ogra_> BUT YEAH, SAME TO YOU JAMESTAIT
<JAMESTAIT> ogra_, :-P
<JAMESTAIT> ogra_, I would have totally missed it if it hadn't been for other freenode staffers.
<ogra_> heh
<JAMESTAIT> ogra_, the best daysoftheyear.com came up with awas Auto Insurance Day.
<JAMESTAIT> As if that's worthy of a day of celebration.
<ogra_> hahaha
<cjwatson> ogra_: I got a respectable way through merging do-zip-android into cdimage on the train, so hopefully will get that deployed today
<ogra_> oh awesome
<cjwatson> ogra_: Is it OK for me to copy the relevant bits of /home/ogra/utouch-android/ into /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/utouch-android/ ?
<ogra_> i would just have hooked a subprocess call into the code that makes the build skip debian-cd
<cjwatson> Just so things are marginally more self-contained
<cjwatson> Eh, debian-cd is already skipped
<cjwatson> Or should be
<ogra_> yeah, by using the code of core
<ogra_> and in that snipped i would have called it
<ogra_> if you copy the files omit the .zip and .tar.gz in that dir
<cjwatson> ?
<ogra_> they are leftovers from early testing
<cjwatson> Oh, in utouch-android?
<cjwatson> Sure
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> I only need zip and phablet-build-scripts
<ogra_> also last_stamp or how it is called
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> Invoking your code via subprocess wouldn't help much; it would need adjustments anyway.  So it wasn't that much more effort to rewrite the relevant bits of the shell script in Python
<cjwatson> And move the web-indices-related bits into where those indices are generated in the first place
<cjwatson> I must say I don't understand why you're running sed -i s/^M//g over .htaccess :-)
<ogra_> the behavior of the QA tool changed though .... the 155k file i suddenlu got stems from the fact that my script assumed current to always be a link, it used it as input .... when current became a dir the input was  always the last build
<cjwatson> That's just because you were dumping extra files in there post-publication and you confused it
<ogra_> well, these files have been there since weeks
<cjwatson> Or something confused it
<ogra_> it didnt cause issues until tue.
<cjwatson> Anyway, I don't think investigating that will be a useful avenue
<cjwatson> It'll be easier to just do properly and then I bet this will go away :)
<ogra_> well, i was curious why it suddeny broke ...
<ogra_> +l
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> it was never meant to stay :)
<cjwatson> current is a directory if cdimage thinks that things are out of sync between architectures, and when I investigated the things that were allegedly out of sync appeared to be the extra files that you were inserting
<cjwatson> So I'm fairly confident that pushing those further down into cdimage will fix it
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> so i triggered the dir creation
<ogra_> which then broke my setup
<ogra_> that was the missing piece :)
<ogra_> (i added additional img files on monday)
<didrocks> ogra_: hum, I don't have my nexus 4 booting at all (long press on the power button). I plugged it on my usb laptop for more than an hour and still nothing with the long press. Any idea, has it already happened to you?
<beidl> didirocks same issue here on maguro with flipped images
<beidl> didrocks
<didrocks> beidl: I mean, I don't even have the google logo or anything and I didn't update for days
<beidl> no adb access?
<didrocks> nope
<beidl> maybe it's already booted and froze
<beidl> had that once, only pulling the battery helped in that case
<beidl> an upstart job hanging on stop maybe?
<didrocks> beidl: you can't pull the battery out on a nexus 4
<beidl> yeah, I know
<ogra_> didrocks, i dont have a nexus4
<ogra_> there are certainly discharge issues with it
<ogra_> beidl, whats your issue and which image is that ?
<didrocks> ogra_: ok, I found that it went in hibernation mode
<ogra_> didrocks, if the google logo doesnt come up at all, that points to a battery issue ... make sure to regulary charge the n4 on a wall plug
<didrocks> holding power for 60s forces it to unhibernate
<ogra_> a laptop port will only provide 500mA
<didrocks> ogra_: I did that for quite some time without any luck either
<ogra_> ah
<didrocks> so only the power for 60s worked
<ogra_> k
<beidl> ogra_, maguro is stuck on the google logo with flipped images, but I've got adb access. I guess I tried all of the currently available ones on cdimage.u.c
<cjwatson> ogra_: I think it'll work out as http://paste.ubuntu.com/5807269/, but I'll need to try that out; I'll do that after we finish the key generation work here
<ogra_> beidl, grep apparmor /proc/cmdline
<ogra_> beidl, does that return anything ?
<beidl> beidl, I'll reflash the flipped one in a sec
<beidl> ogra_, maaan I'm dumb
<beidl> ogra_, too tired to type
<ogra_> cjwatson, if the copying happens early enough i dont think we need the md5sum files at all, the images should all end up in cdimages MD5SUM and friends
<cjwatson> ogra_: I have a TODO for that, but phablet-flash needs to be fixed to actually look there first
<ogra_> oh, forgot about that, yeah
<cjwatson> /usr/share/pyshared/phabletutils/downloads.py
<ogra_> yeap
<cjwatson> And indeed it should prefer SHA256SUMS
<ogra_> true
<ogra_> popey, stop gaming in your worktime !
<popey> ogra_: well done, you're the first to say that today ☻
<popey> (it's usually jcastro, but he's asleep)
<ogra_> haha
<beidl> ogra_ ok, everything seems fine now, I cleared my downloads folder, reflashed using phablet-flash and everything seems fine now (even though it flashed the exact same version)
<AskUbuntu> Is there any touch version of UBUNTU? | http://askubuntu.com/q/313775
<ogra_> beidl, ok, there awas a bug in that version i fixed post build, good to see it worked for you
<beidl> ogra_: awesome, thanks!
<ogra_> well, thanks for re-testing :)
<ogra_> wow, rsalveti did a full spring cleaning on lxc-android-config :) rsalveti thanks !!!
<popey> hmm, unity8 eating the CPU on my nexus 4
<popey> but nothing on screen, and I can't wake it
<ogra_> it's dreaming
<popey> ☻
<davmor2> ogra_, popey: is there a bug about the inconsistent app close behaviour?
<popey> can you be more specific?
<davmor2> popey: open 5 apps, press an hold so you get the crosses,  close the last app, it closes, close the 2nd app it closes close the first app and now it open what was the new second app
<popey> i dont recall seeing such a bug
<davmor2> popey: so what do you file it against is the next question
<popey> unity
<davmor2> popey: thanks
<lello107> hi to all
<lello107> anyone has installed touch on p3110?
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> see the wikipage, it should list all existing ports
<lello107> thanks it's supported
<lello107> but phablet-flash told be not supported..
<ogra_> yeah, ports cant use pahblet-flash currently
<ogra_> (there are plans to make that possible though)
<lello107> ok thank so i have to use clockworkmod recovery?
<ogra_> the p3110 specific wikipage should have install instructions, or links to them at least
<ogra_> cwm recovery should work
<lello107> :)
<kalikiana> ogra_, a shame there's no unitybash.org for gems like that
<ogra_> kalikiana, :)
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1195689
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1195689 in Unity "Inconsistent behaviour closing apps in unity8" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> hmm, is the new wallpaper settings stuff supposed to work ?
<ogra_> it doesnt even seem to keep the settings i select
 * ogra_ thought there would be gsettings in the backend ... 
<ogra_> Laney, seb128 ^^^ do we miss anything in the image ?
<Laney> no it is not supposed to work
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> i dont see a gsettings daemon running either
<ogra_> i guess we should start seeding that :)
<Laney> I need to find out if unity 8 lets you change the wallpaper yet
<Laney> it's surely not looking at the normal gnome gsettings key
<ogra_> right ... just dont forget that touch images dont install recommends ... if you add a package dep it shoould be a full dep
<ogra_> or we need to seed it
<popey> davmor2: confirmed
<davmor2> popey: ta
<xnox> Can I add online accounts on grouper somehow to see friends app in action?
<ogra_> xnox, in the system settings app
<ogra_> only facebook and twitter though (as far as i can see)
<davmor2> ogra_, xnox: that's all friends really supports, it has other backends but those to are the popular ones
<xnox> ack.
<xnox> twitter adding from cmd line just hangs there doing nothing....
<seb128> ogra_, system settings is mostly UI so far, we just start getting the infrastructure for the backend code
<ogra_> yeah, i noticed now
<ogra_> after looking around a bit
<seb128> ogra_, not to mention that stuff like wallpaper, click packages, update, images, etc are still work in progress
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> so it's hard to plug into those
<ogra_> yup, and we'll rip out your foundation while to work on fixing it :P
<ogra_> s/to/you/
<seb128> I don't expect less from you guys :p
<ogra_> haha
<jdstrand> if I upgrade my mako and grouper devices now, will they have the new apparmor enabled? I looked in ubuntu_stamp for today and the 2 from yesterday and didn't see it (or lxc) mentioned
<ogra_> jdstrand, flipped doesnt use ubuntu_stamp :)
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> well, what should I look at for flipped?
<ogra_> i didnt rebuild yet
<jdstrand> ok
<ogra_> so it still has apparmor=0 on the cmdline
<ogra_> but you can easily disable it. the lxc fix is in our package
<jdstrand> is there a changelog for flipped somewhere like ubuntu_stamp?
<ogra_> abootimg -i /dev/disk/by-name/LNX |grep cmdline
<ogra_> no, only a manifest file
<ogra_> we will pull in the changelog stuff over time
<ogra_> the above cmd is for grouper
<ogra_> to update the cmdline:
<ogra_> abootimg -u /dev/disk/by-name/LNX  -c "cmdline=console=tty1"
<ogra_> similar for maguro but with "boot" instead of LNX
<ogra_> (and without the console=)
<jdstrand> ogra_: what about mako?
<ogra_> same thing ... also "boot" ... check the existing entry first before modifying so you dont drop other essential stuff
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> ogra_: thanks! :)
<ogra_> (i think we only have something in grouper though)
<AskUbuntu> nexus 7 3g won't flash Ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/313836
<sergiusens> popey: do I need a special user status on askubuntu to reply to a question instead of answer it?
<popey> no
<popey> just login with your launchpad account
<popey> uh, sso
<sergiusens> popey: yeah, I can do a _Your Answer_ ... I may just be failing to find the link to reply to a post or answer (for clarification)
<popey> which question?
<sergiusens> popey: the one that just showed up :-)
<popey> there's "add comment"?
<sergiusens> popey: yeah I don't have it
<sergiusens> popey: might be because you are a trusted user and I'm just giving an initial stance at this
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/au.png
<popey> doesn't look likee that?
<netcurli> you need 50 reputation before you can comment
<sergiusens> nope
<popey> ah
<sergiusens> that explains it :-)
<Noize> popey are you awake? lol
<Noize> popey it did install finally, i had to stock my phone then do phablet-flash -b for the first time, now i'd like to do 'phablet-flash -d mako --flipped' but when i go into recovery it doesnt see my device
<popey> heh
<popey> I don't know why that is Noize
<ogra_> adb kill-server; sudo adb start-server
<ogra_> try that one
<sergiusens> Noize: what version of the adb package do you have?
<Noize> latest build of yesterday at 11 pm
<Noize> ogra_ that worked!
 * ogra_ guesses a re-plug might have worked as well
<sergiusens> well if you need to use sudo, it most likely means you have an old adb
<sergiusens> ogra_: you told him to use sudo ;-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, it sometimes seems to also hapen when the adb on the device changed
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, eeeek !
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, that could be the root cause for the now unrandom breakage
<ogra_> sergiusens, so with my recent uploads  all images now use the initrd.img from ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd for the boot.img, now we just need to switch the ports to it
<sergiusens> ogra_: I'm guessing we can just make it a default in the android build, once we officially switch that is
<ogra_> sergiusens, right, we still need to have something that converts the ueventd rules into udev rules and make sure we copy that into place
<ogra_> once we have that switching ports to flipped should just work
<sergiusens> right, well nothing says we can't add it to the device specific repo and pick it up if there
<ogra_> right, but we need somw conversion script or convert it on first boot
<ogra_> either is fine
<Noize> apparmor < does what?
<ogra_> guard apps so they can only do what they allowed to
<Noize> ah ok
<ogra_> *what they are allowed to
<Noize> is there a way to add google calendar dates to ubuntu touch?
 * ogra_ knows it is a planned feature, i dont think it is there yet
<Noize> ok
<Noize> what else do i need to do to make my Ubuntu-Touch Homy?
<Noize> or take off all the preview things
<Noize> lol i send a message via sms, keyboard is still up xD
<dorsatum> hello, i'd set up Qt with Qt 5.0.2 , two days back and the ubuntu sdk was installed and it was working fine, however today when i started Qt, the welcome page that is there when you install the ubuntu sdk for Qt Creator wasn't there, the default currency converter app works perfectly, but there is no sign of the SDk on Qt itself
<Noize> any way to remove sample events under date and time?
<dorsatum> when i go to the new projects page
<dorsatum> there is no option of Ubuntu Touch as a project type
<netcurli> dorsatum: just checked, I got the same problem (if I remember correctly, I updated the qtcreator plugin earlier today..)
<dorsatum> netcurli: i updated the qtcreator plugin today too
<ogra_> ../ubuntu-touch-meta-1.024
<ogra_> dch warning: no orig tarball found for the new version.
<ogra_> Added ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd to touch [armhf]
<ogra_> Removed qtubuntu from touch
<ogra_> sergiusens, err ... did we stop using qtubuntu ?
<ogra_> (i get this when regenerating ubuntu-touch-meta)
<dorsatum> netcurli: could you find a solution to this problem?
<sergiusens> ogra_: hmm not yet... ricmm ??
<ogra_> well, in fact we never seeded qtubuntu it seems
<ogra_> but qtubuntu-android
<netcurli> dorsatum: when I start qtcreator from the command lin it works.. I am not sure yet why
<ogra_> seems that was didrocks change ...
<sergiusens> qtubuntu-android? that's new to me
<dorsatum> netcurli: indeed, works for me too, strange
<ogra_> didrocks, did you forget to update ubuntu-touch-meta  after changing the seeds ?
<dorsatum> netcurli: do you now have a new project type called Cordovaqt?
<ogra_> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/qtubuntu/move_android_only/+merge/171965
<Noize> There is no timer for going back to the home screen yet, besides lock and unlock?
<netcurli> dorsatum: yes
<hopkinskong> dank101?
<hopkinskong> OK fine.
<hopkinskong> Anyone can help me?
<ogra_> didrocks, i dont see how that will work with x86 based android installs
<didrocks> ogra_: do we have any for now?
<didrocks> ogra_: we can change it back to arch: any
<netcurli> bzoltan: ping
<ogra_> no, but people constantly ask for ports, its a matter of time until someone does a port
<didrocks> ogra_: did you see my MP for qtubuntu?
<ogra_> yes, got it in front of me
<didrocks> ogra_: I have no problem setting it to arch: any but mzanetti did a full speach yesterday that it was idiot to build on !armhf as it's useless
<sergiusens> just shared it with me
<ogra_> didrocks, it totally isnt, there are more and more x86 android devices
<mzanetti> didrocks: :D
<ogra_> while we have no ports yet, they will come
<mzanetti> didrocks: not quite... but yeah... there is something that I don't think is right
<dorsatum> netcurli: and this is after the update, right?
<didrocks> ogra_: at least, the package name change makes sense? I can revert to arch: any
<ogra_> didrocks, mzanetti is right if it comes to plain PC like x86 tablets ... but not for android based x86 devices
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, hence the name change
<sergiusens> I guess the timing is just bad :-)
<ogra_> (and i guess the latter we will see more often soon)
<didrocks> and the mocks will provide the same virtual package
<sergiusens> I'm ok with the package name change
<mzanetti> didrocks: ogra_: the problem I have with it is that it builds on !armhf but then fails to execute
<didrocks> sergiusens: it can wait for Monday I think
<didrocks> sergiusens: feel free to revert the seed change and we can transition on Monday
<netcurli> dorsatum: I didn't have the project type before.. and the about screen of qtcreator says: Built on Jun 26 2013 at 19:21:11
<didrocks> (that's why I did the comment on the bzr commit message)
<ogra_> mzanetti, make it depend on the container package that provides the android side then :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: exactly +1
<dorsatum> netcurli: yep, i've got the same date
<sergiusens> ogra_: well, wait for flip to become official!
<mzanetti> ogra_: so we should all depend on the android side for everything
<mzanetti> ?
<didrocks> sergiusens: ogra_: FYI, push arch: any on my qtubuntu branch
<ogra_> mzanetti, for everything that needs it, yeah
<mzanetti> ogra_: so no more unity8 without android?
<ogra_> if you have code requiring android bits, just depend on lxc-android-config with your package
<ogra_> huh ?
<ogra_> how is that related
<sergiusens> ogra_: I guess it escalates a bit more
<sergiusens> ogra_: they depend on qtubuntu and I guess the rule is dep on qtubuntu if armhf (which is something we want to avoid)
<ogra_> mzanetti, if there are code snippets specific to android, make sure they are in a package depending on android ... very simple
<ogra_> and keep the generic code in a generic package
<mzanetti> no. its code depending on the qtubuntu api
<sergiusens> which also means I can't run unity8 in our chromebooks :-)
<ogra_> just dropping all arches isnt really a proper solution
<mzanetti> imho that abstraction should happen inside qtubuntu
<mzanetti> and if we're on something without android, do it without android in there
<sergiusens> didrocks: we had this conversation in the past for hud, did we retake on it for the proper solution?
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, hud is converging back to a better detection story
<didrocks> sergiusens: and we promissed the release team that we'll remove this hack ASAP
<didrocks> hence I don't want we introduce more
<sergiusens> didrocks: so we probably need that for unit8 as well
<ogra_> mzanetti, i think we mean the same, i'm just not happy about the way you take to get there :)
<mzanetti> otherwise all our apps and everything needs to duplicate code that only loads qtubuntu if android bits are
<mzanetti> this imho is not the right thing to do
<didrocks> sergiusens: no, we found a proper solution with Saviq this morning, but it needs this renaming :)
<didrocks> (with the current code)
<sergiusens> didrocks: I'm ok with the renaming btw
<ogra_> mzanetti, the prob lies in qtubuntu not having the android related properly separated into an extra package here
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, you meant that the transition is in a bad timing? I'm ok with Monday, knowing that I have to leave early today…
<ogra_> *related bits
<sergiusens> didrocks: also with adding it as a base dep and even removing it from the unity8 deps if even there
<dorsatum> netcurli: i posted a question regarding this on Ask Ubuntu.
<didrocks> sergiusens: yeah, we are going to have qtubuntu-mock | qtubuntu-shell in unity8
<mzanetti> ogra_: once it is below the qtubuntu api, I don't mind if its split up in multiple packages or not (I probably would do that too)
<sergiusens> didrocks: yeah, today was supposed to be the day of full tests on the flipped image :-)
<mzanetti> ogra_: but right now the split happens above the qtubuntu api, which is the thing that I don't like
<didrocks> sergiusens: as in the touch seed we are going to install qtubuntu-android providing qtubuntu-shell, we have that dep fullfill :)
<ogra_> mzanetti, and apparently Saviq and didrocks have a proper solution already :)
<netcurli> dorsatum: we should probably file a bug
<didrocks> sergiusens: ok, revert, let's make the switch on Monday :)
<didrocks> (revert the seed)
 * ogra_ does then
<netcurli> or if someone from the sdk team is here, ask someone directly
<didrocks> let me write that on the MP so that it's not merged by error as well
<ogra_> ok
<didrocks> ok, commented
<ogra_> you can seed packages arch specific .... are you aware of that ?
<dorsatum> netcurli: probably, we should. let's just wait and see what kind of a response we get from folks at Ask Ubuntu, then we can move forward. could you gimme a mail id where i could contact you?
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, did that a long time ago (for UNR/UNE), but you don't build the touch seed for armhf only anyway?
<ogra_> we currently do, i plan to change that soon
<didrocks> ah ok, so it was fine for now :)
<AskUbuntu> Problem with QtCreator after update | http://askubuntu.com/q/313879
<dorsatum> ^^that would be the question i posted :)
<sergiusens> dorsatum: that's more of a bug than a question
<dorsatum> sergiusens: what should be the next step then?
<sergiusens> dorsatum: log a bug for the sdk I guess... I don't really use the sdk to give you a path to resolution
<pmcgowan> jppiiroinen, ^^
<dorsatum> sergiusens:ok, thanks. i'll just wait for a while to see if anyone can provide a solution on Ask Ubuntu, if that doesn't work out, i'll file a bug
<netcurli> dorsatum: I found the problem
<netcurli> the old qtcreator desktop file has  "qtcreator -noload Ubuntu" in it. you have to use "Ubuntu SDK" nmow
<netcurli> *now
<dorsatum> netcurli: where is this file?
<netcurli> you can just search for Ubuntu SDK in the dash
<jppiiroinen> dorsatum, pmcgowan: there are now two different desktop files, one of being Qt Creator and other being Ubuntu SDK. When you execute the Qt Creator it will not load Ubuntu plugin.
<iBelieve> netcurli, mind if I update my answer on Ask Ubuntu to explain that? Currently I suggest removing the "-noload Ubuntu" line.
<pmcgowan> jppiiroinen, if I type this in the terminal it fails qtcreator -noload Ubuntu -noload CordovaqtProjectManager %F
<jppiiroinen> that -noload CordovaqtProjectManager should not be there
<pmcgowan> jppiiroinen, right thats in the desktop file
<jppiiroinen> it is not in the project trunk anymore, so i will have to check what we have in the ppa
<pmcgowan> jppiiroinen, who decided to change this behavior?
<jppiiroinen> pmcgowan: my bad
<pmcgowan> jppiiroinen, not saying its wrong, we just need to be explicit and let people know
<dorsatum> iBelieve: it works, i followed your method, and it works
<dorsatum> i'll close the question on Ask Ubuntu then
<iBelieve> dorsatum, don't close it - mark my answer as accepted. But did you see what netcurli said about the Ubuntu SDK app?
<dorsatum> iBelieve,yes, i did, tried it and it worked. well, i haven't checked out properly, but it seems to be alright.
<dorsatum> and, i'll mark your answer, thank you!
<netcurli> iBelieve: you should update your answer to include the new information
<iBelieve> netcurli, okay, thanks
<dorsatum> netcurli, thank you, too.
<iBelieve> I see in the blueprint for the file manager, "Create proper icons for current placeholder icons in toolbar" - does that refer to using icons from the ubuntu-mobile icon theme?
<dpm> hey all, I tried to flash this morning, but it failed with "error: insufficient permissions for device" -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5808037/ I'm now stuck at the recovery screen, how can I recover from that?
<popey> dpm: adb kill-server ; sudo adb devices
<popey> then re-run it
<popey> (phablet-flash re-run that is)
<popey> dpm: does "adb devices" show it up?
<stgraber> ogra_: hey, so I'm hoping to get some testing images for flipped+loop-mount published on system-image next week (so we have them around for those who want to test/bugfix the new setup). Would you be fine with me pushing some changes to our current initrd to handle loop-mount too?
<stgraber> basically have the initrd switch to my code if it spots system.img on the data partition, otherwise act as it currently does (standard flipped model)
<ogra_> stgraber, as parallel thing ?
<stgraber> yep
<ogra_> fine with me
<ogra_> note that the initrd now requires two uploads
<stgraber> ogra_: ah?
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd is a package that ships the binary generically built initrd we will use everywhere now
<boost12> can i flash ubuntu os on lg optimus G ??
<ogra_> so make sure to upload that after you made changes to initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch
<stgraber> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> i'm still pondering how to get both into the same package to prevent 4h turnaround time for proposed migrarion and publishing
<ogra_> (until then i guess using a local mirror is faster)
<bobweaver> anyone here know anything about zeroconf/bonjour/avahi ?
<ogra_> !ask  | bobweaver
<ubot5> bobweaver: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ogra_> :P
<bobweaver> lol
<ogra_> :)+
<bobweaver> ogra_,  I am using a custom plugin in my app to gather info (dude where's my mediaserver) but I can not figure it out 100% like calling the ports and the ip address
<ogra_> hmm, cant you just attach to the client on your side and have it handle the protocol ?
 * bobweaver has no clue how to use big/little/endinan to make port number :/ 
<bobweaver> Yeah But i have to figure out how to register the service and if there is one on  the backend
<bobweaver> dont know if mythtv has it like a register and what not
<ogra_> i see libavahi-qt4-dev at least (on my precise desktop) i would expect there to be a qt5 implementation too somewhere
<bobweaver> I made my own ogra_
<bobweaver> c++
<ogra_> right, but why ? :)
<bobweaver> because I had none in qt5
<bobweaver> and I was following a book
<ogra_> well, might make sense to send it to avahi upstream then
<bobweaver> also my app is for way more then nix
<ogra_> so we can get libavahi-qt5-dev
<bobweaver> I guess I could port that later on
<bobweaver> I am useing bonjour though
<Oranger> balloons: Hey :) sorry to bother you again ^^' I have a problem with DBus and autopilot, can you quickly test my branch ? I want to know if this error is linked with my computer or with my code..
<balloons> Oranger, branch?
<Oranger> blaroche: My code, from my branch  lp:~chocanto/ubuntu-docviewer-app/autopilot-tests ^^'
<Oranger> blaroche: Woops sorry
<Oranger> balloons: My code, from my branch  lp:~chocanto/ubuntu-docviewer-app/autopilot-tests ^^'
<Oranger> balloons: Just an "autopilot run -v ubuntu-docviewer-app", i get 10 exceptions "Could not get PID of name 'org.freedesktop.DBus': no such name"
<balloons> CalledProcessError: Command '['which', '../../ubuntu-docviewer-app']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<balloons> I don't get dbus errors
<Oranger> balloons: Did you qmake make ?
<balloons> no, I branched and tried to run :-)
<Noize> How do i play music on Ubuntu-Touch, doesnt seem to work?
<Oranger> balloons: I see ^^ Just do a simple qmake then make on root, then autopilot ;)
<mfisch> cking: lets discuss the settings here +sforshee
<cking> yup
<mfisch> sforshee: I dont see a way to see if the get call errored out
<Oranger> balloons: It's just to be sure of this :)
<mfisch> cking: okay try this for fun, edit /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.powerd.gschema.xml and change the defaults
<mfisch> cking: after that you need to run glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/ and reboot
<mfisch> cking: but I dont think that this will help, but it will tell us more
 * cking waits for the reboot to complete
<dpm> popey, the device is detected, but the UI won't start (I'm on recovery mode). I think phablet-tools requires the UI to be running to work
<dpm> any ideas anyone how I can recover from a failed phablet-flash? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5808037/
<cking> mfisch, that seems to work
<stgraber> ogra_: working on a couple of changes to lxc-android-config to make it work with loop-mount too, do we actually use the overrides anywhere or can I drop that?
<ogra_> stgraber, we use it for all first boot stuff
<ogra_> so please dont remove it
<pmcgowan> dpm, can you do that adb push manually now?
<ogra_> stgraber, you are referring to the .override upstart file right ?
<stgraber> ogra_: no, /var/lib/android/overrides
<stgraber> */var/lib/lxc/android/overrides
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, yeah thats essential for the Mir guys
<ogra_> they need a way to disable SF
<ogra_> (and its generally helpful for development and fiddling with the container)
<stgraber> ogra_: ah, ok, good to know, I'll spend some time to make it work with the loop-mount stuff then (currently doesn't)
<ogra_> so please dont remove it unless you ship a replacement for it
<pmcgowan> dpm, you are at step 2 here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Manual_Installation
<Noize> How do i install the working Music player?
<Noize> is it just music-app ?
<iBelieve> Noize, ubuntu-music-app, I think
<dpm> pmcgowan, let me try that, thanks for the tip
<balloons> Oranger, let me know if there is anything else you need
<mfisch> cking: I have no explanation for why that worked
<cking> mfisch, I can understand that, it's been randomly working and not working and I can't figure out why it worked earlier in the week and not today. i've even done a clean daily install to sanity check things
<stgraber> ogra_: hey, I'll have a new pre-start.sh for you to test in a minute (testing it on loop-mount first)
<stgraber> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5808184/
<stgraber> ogra_: works fine here on loop-mount
<ogra_> stgraber, i wont be able to test that immediately, currently testing for actually making flipped the default
<mfisch> cking: if it doesnt work again after a clean install, I'll write up some test code for you to try
<mfisch> cking: next time you wipe the device
<cking> mfisch, I will totally nuke it and retry
<stgraber> ogra_: ok. Unless I made a nasty typo I'm not seeing, the code should be identical to what you have currently for flipped, so unless you shout at me by the time I'm ready to push the initrd bits, I'll just upload it
<ogra_> stgraber, i will test soon
<ogra_> stgraber, why the second path for the ramdisk ? i doubt we will change where it ships
<ogra_> (and i doubt we cant actually, since it needs to be created during android build)
<Oranger> balloons: I just needed that ^^
<Oranger> balloons: But if you can't no worries :)
<stgraber> ogra_: in my images, /var/lib/lxc/android/system.img and /var/lib/lxc/android/ramdisk.img come from the device-specific .tar.xz (unpacked on top of the generic rootfs)
<ogra_> hmm, k
<stgraber> ogra_: that .tar.xz contains the Android system.img for the device, the boot.img partition image and the android initrd (extracted from the Android system partition)
<ogra_> cjwatson, you didnt merge the new do-zip code yet, right _
<ogra_> ?
 * ogra_ gets weird results trying to downoad the images today
<ogra_> stgraber, right
<stgraber> ogra_: ah, actually, I don't need to ship ramdisk.img in there, I can just retried it from /android/system/boot/android-ramdisk.img (maybe that's what you meant)
<stgraber> I'll change my code to do that (using /android/system/boot as a way to check it's on loop-mounted as /android doesn't exist on standard flipped)
<ogra_> stgraber, well, we copy it to /boot
<ogra_> at install time
<ogra_> and wanted to keep that as a generic place for it
<stgraber> ogra_: you won't be able to on the loop-mount/repartitioned images as / is read-only
<ogra_> i assume you didnt port the updater-script over ?
<ogra_> how can it be readonly at install time ?
<stgraber> ah yeah, it'll be read/write at unpack time, but we don't let any script run at that time as we want to guarantee all devices are identical
<ogra_> hmm
<stgraber> ogra_: anyway, can we rely on the ramdisk always being in /boot/android-ramdisk.img of the system partition?
<stgraber> if so, then we're good
<ogra_> atm we can
<stgraber> well, let's make sure it stays that way then, saves us an extra copy anyway :)
<stgraber> ogra_: updated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5808231/
<cjwatson> ogra_: not quite yet
<cjwatson> any problems are not my fault :-)
<ogra_> cjwatson, yeah, mine, already found it
<ogra_> it is funny though that rsync doesnt sunc a symlinked file but syncs the link
<ogra_> s/sunc/sync/
<ogra_> i just ended up with a downloaded dangling symlink here
<elopio> Hi jppiiroinen. Thanks for your reviews. I commented back on the second MP.
<ogra_> cjwatson, lets get your stuff in asap ... i'm getting tired of this
<cjwatson> If I can manage it today I will; just scrambling to finish my last June WI, and have to write up my perf review objectives
<dpm> that fixed my install, thanks pmcgowan!
<pmcgowan> awesome
<pmcgowan> not sure why it lost permissions
<cking> mfisch, so, restored n4 back to android, clean phablet-flash with todays image, gsettings the timeout + restart powerd - failed to work. edited the  gschema xml file, reboot, timeouts still unchanged in the systlog. restarted powerd, systlog now shows the updated timeout
<cking> s/systlog/syslog
<mfisch> cking: ugh, can you file a bug?
<mfisch> sforshee: ping
<cking> yup
<ogra_> cjwatson, urgh, thanks for the livecd-rootfs fix (i would have throught its dirt on my display if i had noticed it)
<mfisch> cking: file it in lp:powerd please
<cjwatson> ogra_: just noticed the image build failure mail
<sforshee> mfisch: pong
<mfisch> sforshee: I think we may want to consider having a check to see if powerd is already running
<ogra_> jdstrand, did anyone test apparmor against flipped images at all ?
<sforshee> mfisch: okay, that sounds fine
<mfisch> sforshee: I'll file a bug for that too
<jdstrand> ogra_: I'm lacking context. are you asking because of a new issue?
<jdstrand> ogra_: and the answer is 'yes'
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> ok
<jdstrand> what is the problem?
<ogra_> seems we are not getting any data over the wire for some bits we read from android
<ogra_> specifically some sensors return 0 which kills the qmlshell
<jdstrand> and this is with the new lxc?
<ogra_> due to image breakage we cant really tell what change it was ... but seemingly none of the qml bits were updated since apparmor came in
<Laney> seb128: Is the order of categories here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemSettings#Phone_settings_interface what it should be?
<Laney> We have personal, network, system currently
<ogra_> jdstrand, right, with all changes and fixes from the last days
<ogra_> stgraber, oh, btw, do you think of providing us an easy way to use the rootfs rw too ? else i fear development will get tricky
<seb128> Laney, no, they are in the wrong order, feel free to fix
<seb128> Laney, e.g we should do what is in the design
<Laney> rockin'
<Laney> I'm going to get rid of the example too
<Laney> don't think we need that any more
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/dont-install-example
<Laney> o rly
<seb128> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/dont-install-example/+merge/172103
<seb128> Laney, if you want to ack it
<Laney> did you /just/ do that? :P
<seb128> Laney, I was just saying that to Ken 15 min ago ;-)
 * Laney has no email about it
<jdstrand> ogra_: have you tried with apparmor=0 again?
<seb128> Laney, I just hit the "propose the merge" button, I was waiting on other stuff to get merged to make sure there was no conflict
<stgraber> ogra_: yep, my change to the initrd includes a /data/.developer_mode file, if you touch it, / becomes read-write
<seb128> Laney, I kept the source because it's the only example of cpp plugin we have atm
<ogra_> stgraber, awesome, thanks
<cking> mfisch, 1195803
<mfisch> cking: thanks
<mfisch> sforshee: ^^
<jdstrand> ogra_: what happened the first time was not apparmor per se, it was that lxc needed updates. of course, our testing didn't show that, and so we fixed it
<stgraber> ogra_: just done making the massive changes to the initrd I needed, running a test on my device now, I'll give you an initrd.img to test in a moment too (to check I didn't regress on standard flipped)
<jdstrand> ogra_: but at this point, with apparmor enabled, lxc's apparmor is disabled-- we don't have policy in place that should interfere
<ogra_> jdstrand, yeah, seems the bug is also not reliably reproducable ... it doesnt happen on every boot, so apparmor=0 wont be easy to verify
<jdstrand> ogra_: but jjohansen tested this quite a bit yesterday on the flipped image
<ogra_> ok
<jdstrand> if it doesn't happen on every boot, it seems odd that apparmor would be to blame...
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, it is one of the candidates that changed
<nik90> Kaleo: ping
<cjwatson> ogra_: I think I'll save this landing for Monday, sorry - don't have enough time to test it now and don't want to leave it potentially even more broken over the weekend
<ogra_> cjwatson, ok, np
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, would be great if you could also test: https://www.stgraber.org/download/initrd.img-touch-0.17 and confirm your device still boots
<stgraber> between that one and my updated pre-start.sh, I can boot a loop-mounted flipped device with only very minimal changes to the rootfs (two mkdir, one rm, two symlinks and an updated fstab which I'm now moving to the initrd too)
<esigolo> Hello
<jjohansen> ogra_: do we have a bug for the issue?
<ogra_> jjohansen, nope, and it seems to be device specific
<ogra_> not apparmor
<jjohansen> ogra_: which device?
<ogra_> mako
<ogra_> seems the sensorservice inside the container has issues there
<ogra_> more likely a race than a permission thing
<elopio> ping Kaleo.
<elopio> I need help with this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/toolbar_emulator/+merge/171720
<elopio> can you give me a hand?
<elopio> timp: I've found an email that suggests you might be able to help me too :)
<esigolo> 3g connections only on terminal ?
<pmcgowan> esigolo, right no UI yet
<esigolo> pmcgowan: thanks
<esigolo>  i'm thinking on buy an LG optimus G as a secondary phone and try to use ubuntu-touch on the Nexus 4 daily
<esigolo> would be the only way to get real feedback on the issues, pros and cons
<jdstrand> oh! /usr/share/ufw/check-requirements -f is passing now
<bobweaver> ogra_,    http://imagebin.org/262776     :)
<ogra_> heh, nice
 * jdstrand hugs ogra_ and rsalveti
<jdstrand> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1194549/comments/2)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1194549 in touch-preview-images "module support is missing on phablet images" [High,In progress]
<Noize> Is there a way to add a feature so you don'
<Noize> *don't send blank messages?
<rsalveti> jdstrand: awesome
<rsalveti> thought it would get closed automatically, but it's not an official ubuntu bug, let me close it :-)
<bobweaver> ogra_,  you where right (like most times)  all I had to do was look for the qstring that had the service for the browser and register pretty easy to use.  Now to make things like if connected to bonjour then notify stuff ect :) \o/ thanks again :)
<jdstrand> rsalveti: thanks! :)
<esigolo> Noize: You could install without problems yesterday?
<Noize> esigolo, everything is working now, i went stock, then 'phablet-flash -b', once i did that, i had to kill the server run as sudo to start then i could 'phablet-falsh -d mako --flipped'
<Noize> i imported my contacts and such :)
<Noize> working beautifully
<esigolo> great
<esigolo> and how is it working for you?
<Noize> Everything works great, it's a bit slow for app loading(common though)
<Noize> i cant get ride of the sample items under 'Date and Time'
<Noize> *rid
<Noize> i'm also assuming the live wallpaper isn't working correct?
<esigolo> I think so
<Noize> i'm also seeing how long the battery lasts currently, i have the phone app + web browser open
<Noize> it goes in and out of idle, as i use it once in a while to check battery life
<esigolo> strange as it is what made me return to the android was the problem I had with the protective cover
<Noize> like a screen protector?
<esigolo> as the cover protecting the edges I had trouble navigating
<Noize> it's a bit different i do have to say, the select area could be a bit bigger, but i can deal with it
<Noize> it
<esigolo> back cover
<esigolo> http://images.mobilefun.co.uk/graphics/productmisc/37460/1.jpg
<Noize> ah
<Noize> yeah i have a cover like that
<Noize> the only issue i have is using my thumb to navigate, but i'm with switching to my pointer finger
<esigolo> was getting really annoying trying to get slide
<Noize> at first it did take awhile for me
<Noize> now im used to it
<esigolo> but on the subway train
<esigolo> or bus is very hard to use both hands
<esigolo> so you have to use the thumb
<Noize> this is my case: Rearth Ringke Fusion Case; http://cdn3.mos.techradar.futurecdn.net//art/features/Best%20phone%20cases/Best%20Nexus%204%20case/Rearth_Ringke_Fusion_Case_N-580-90.jpg
<Noize> i can see that as an issue, i would just say make the touch area to activate it slightly bigger
<Noize> or within system settings allow you to change that size to activate it
<esigolo> agreed
<esigolo> should we report that as a issue?
<Noize> its not so much an issue, just a feature that needs to be added
<Noize> I'd happily contribute to Ubuntu-Touch, but i already have a project on my hands with Google Glass
<esigolo> the best i can do is test
<esigolo> on my real time job
<Noize> i would say look at the tests on here:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test
<esigolo> i'm working on a project
<Noize> then help on those
<esigolo> we are implementing a DR plan on the company so there is alot of time spent
<Noize> a sounds like fun
<esigolo> sure thanks
<iBelieve> balloons: ping
<balloons> iBelieve, pong
<iBelieve> balloons, The fix I mentioned yesterday for the autopilot ubuntusdk and the new ToolbarItems doesn't work for the back button. Here is a fixed version: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5808682/
<iBelieve> balloons, I also have a couple of questions about what some of the autopilot tests for file manager are supposed to do. Should I ask you here or as comments on the bugs?
<esigolo> i think i will need some more information on how this tests works
<balloons> iBelieve, whew, well hmm
<balloons> iBelieve, alright, ty for the fix.. I had to update the original sdk because the back button was a bit backwards too :-)
<iBelieve> balloons, but that fix is for the old ToolbarActions though, right?
<esigolo> where can i get more information about auto pilot tests?
<balloons> esigolo, I'd be happy to talk about autopilot tests
<balloons> let me get you some links for reading ;)
<balloons> iBelieve, yes it is.. however the new sdk should work with back as well
<balloons> elopio is actually writing it and geting it worked through the merge process
<esigolo> okay tanks
<esigolo> thanks
<iBelieve> balloons, okay, so you don't need problems reported to you about it anymore then?
<jdstrand> jjohansen: can you think of any reason why this would work from the terminal app, but not from a .desktop file? - /usr/sbin/aa-exec -p ubuntu-calculator-app qmlscene /usr/share/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app.qml
<balloons> iBelieve, no I think we're good.. but feel free to mention other issues if you find them
<balloons> I want to make sure everythig is included
<jjohansen> jdstrand: in which way does it not work? Does it fail to exec, attach a profile, ...
<balloons> so esigolo; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing
<iBelieve> balloons, okay, will do. I also have a couple of questions about what some of the autopilot tests for file manager are supposed to do. Should I ask you here or as comments on the bugs?
<balloons> esigolo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Testing/ContributeAutopilotTestcase
<balloons> esigolo, http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/quality/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<balloons> and finally esigolo http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/
<jdstrand> jjohansen: it is weird, the screen goes white and the app doesn't launch. if I update the Exec line to remove aa-exec, then it works
<jdstrand> I wonder if I should restart the session
<esigolo> balloons: thank you !
<jdstrand> istr updating desktop files didn't always work immediately
<balloons> esigolo, feel free to ping me or ask questions here or in #ubuntu-autopilot
<jjohansen> jdstrand: are there any apparmor messages in the log?
<esigolo> okay
<jdstrand> jjohansen: no. it works totally fine with aa-exec from the terminal app
<jjohansen> jdstrand: the .desktop file may cause a slightly different path than from the terminal
<jdstrand> it is only when I update the .desktop file does it not work
<jjohansen> jdstrand: okay so why does the .desktop file not like aa-exec?
<ZDmitry> balloons, hi
<stgraber> ogra_: any chance you can test that pre-start.sh and initrd or should I just upload (would like to get rid of that stuff before I start working on upstart)
<ZDmitry> balloons, some things from autopilot tests of the terminal which is in progress can be interesting for you:  https://code.launchpad.net/~hiroshidi/ubuntu-terminal-app/autopilot-header-and-settings
<ogra_> will test now
<jdstrand> jjohansen: that is what I'm wondering about
<jjohansen> jdstrand: perhaps different env vars?
<jdstrand> there is a /usr/bin/ubuntu-calculator-app shell script
<jdstrand> jjohansen: maybe... but I didn't think aa-exec would be influenced by envvars
<jjohansen> jdstrand: aa-exec it self no, but perl is, maybe something there
<jdstrand> maybe
<ogra_> stgraber, script works fine
<jjohansen> jdstrand: I am just trying to come up with a hypothesis
 * jdstrand adjust script in /usr/bin with aa-exec and remove aa-exec from .desktop and sees what happens
<jjohansen> jdstrand: hrmm so no rejects at all from the .desktop right?
<jjohansen> to me that says its failing before it gets to the exec
<ogra_> stgraber, initrd makes the booting horridly slow
<jdstrand> jjohansen: that's correct
<ogra_> feels like it adds 30sec to the already 1.5min boot
<balloons> ZDmitry, ty
<balloons> ohh.. fonts and colors :-)
<ogra_> stgraber, i dont think such a delay is acceptable ... the maguro is already extremely slow booting
<ZDmitry> balloons, yes. But fonts not fully covered.
<jdstrand> so, if I use Exec=/usr/bin/ubuntu-calculator-app with /usr/bin/ubuntu-calculator-app using: aa-exec -p ubuntu-calculator-app qmlscene /usr/share/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app.qml, it exec and runs and I see a pid with aa-status, but it doesn't display
<markthema3> Will flashing Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7 wipe my data partition? I'd like to just test it out and then restore a Nandroid backup but if Ubuntu wipes data I won't have that backup anymore.
<jdstrand> jjohansen: well, don't let me waste your time
 * jdstrand keep spoking
<stgraber> ogra_: hmm, what? on flipped it should go through the exact same code as it did before, so for you it shouldn't be any slower
<ogra_> stgraber, can you wrap your new code in a  cmdline option ?
<jjohansen> jdstrand: sorry I didn't follow that
<ogra_> it took about 30sec more than usual to boot
<jdstrand> jjohansen: I'm just saying I know you have other things to do, and I'll keep poking at it
<ogra_> and since all of that was with the google logo on screen i'm pretty sure that was the initrd
<stgraber> ogra_: can you pastebin your dmesg? I'm rechecking the code now, but the codepath for non-loop should be identical to what it was before...
<stgraber> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5808850/ is the diff, note that everything is under an if statement...
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5808851/
<ZDmitry> balloons, also I updated MainWindow emulator: added functions for work with ValueSelector, window resizing and Slider. Still functions for slider required some improvement.
<jjohansen> jdstrand: no I didn't follow your so if I use ... comment
<ogra_> stgraber, i see some apport oopses there, let me reboot again and see if thats as slow
<balloons> ZDmitry, are those things possibilities to include the the sdk emulator/
<balloons> ?
<jjohansen> jdstrand: I think it means, if you have the .desktop file use a bash script that calls aa-exec then the app starts, but it doesn't properly display
<stgraber> ogra_: based on the dmesg, the initrd was done withing 4s which seems reasonable
<jdstrand> jjohansen: if I change /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-calculator-app to use: Exec=/usr/bin/ubuntu-calculator-app, then I change /usr/bin/ubuntu-caclculator-app to use: aa-exec -p ubuntu-calculator-app qmlscene /usr/share/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app.qml, then aa-exec succeeds and there is a confined process
<jdstrand> meh, /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-calculator-app should be /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-calculator-app.desktop
<ZDmitry> balloons, of course, we can move them to ubuntusdk emu.
<jdstrand> jjohansen: the only thing is that doesn't display on the tablet
<jjohansen> jdstrand: so it is something to do with how the .desktop launcher is calling aa-exec
<jdstrand> I think so
<balloons> ZDmitry, ok, let me go look
<jjohansen> did you want to try with a binary aa-exec
<jjohansen> jdstrand: ^
<balloons> elopio, is working on the ubuntu sdk emulator as we speak.. feel free to share these ideas with him :-)
<balloons> ZDmitry, ^^
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, go for it, i think its these apparmor oopses that make it slow
<jdstrand> jjohansen: if it is handy
<ZDmitry> balloons, sec
<ogra_> jjohansen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5808851/  see the bottom
<ogra_> i think there is still something wrong
<stgraber> ogra_: cool, just finishing to rewrite lxc-android-boot.conf to deal with read-only/loop-mount and I'll upload both packages
<ZDmitry> balloons, lp:~hiroshidi/ubuntu-terminal-app/autopilot-header-and-settings
<ogra_> stgraber, be careful, the fstab creation puts an override for lxc-android-boot.conf in place so it doesnt run twice
<stgraber> ogra_: it won't be able to write it, don't worry :)
<ZDmitry> balloons, or, if you want, just this one file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~hiroshidi/ubuntu-terminal-app/autopilot-header-and-settings/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_terminal_app/emulators/main_window.py
<balloons> ZDmitry, I just went there, lol
<Penagwin> Has anybody flashed a nook tablet as of yet?
<ogra_> stgraber, well, i dont want it to run a second time ever :)
<ogra_> it applies all HW related fixes atm
<balloons> I'll be sure to share with elopio.. those are handy functions thank you!
<stgraber> ogra_: we don't have a choice on read-only for now but I'm not touching the old flipped setup so that won't impact you
<ZDmitry> balloons, sure
<ogra_> stgraber, well, we need to find a way to do something like that in the new flipped world
<jjohansen> jdstrand: you could modify the changeprofile.c test, but I don't have a direct replacement for aa-exec
<ogra_> stgraber, worst case from initrd and remount it
<ZDmitry> balloons, but keep in mind: drag for slider not completed yet
<jjohansen> ogra_: which device?
<ogra_> jjohansen, maguro
<stgraber> ogra_: on read-only, I'll generate a new fstab in /tmp at boot time and bind-mount it over /etc/fstab, same thing for the udev rule file (I'll add an empty rule file and bind-mount the device specific one on top).
<jjohansen> ogra_: okay, I'll poke at it
<ogra_> stgraber, there is far more than fstab
<jdstrand> jjohansen: that's fine. I just got there. let me play with it
<ogra_> stgraber, to keep dogfooding working we need to be able to apply workarounds before fixes land
<Penagwin> Has anybody flashed a nook tablet as of yet? Or is interested in doing so?
<ogra_> stgraber, without being able to add the rmnet_usb devices to /e/n/i on first boot there wont be 3G on mako until NM gets fixed which still can take a whi;le
<stgraber> ogra_: well, currently I see /lib/modules, a udev rule and the fstab, so I'll make those work for my read-only images. Developers can always remount read/write if they want to, as long as they don't expect image updates to work after that.
<ogra_> stgraber, with the speed we all work at we cant do dogfooding without having the ability to apply such short term workarounds
<stgraber> ogra_: sure, and we can bind-mount a file on top of /e/n/i to workaround that NM bug, you'll just have to get used to doing a bunch of bind-mounts instead of overwriting files ;)
<ogra_> why ?
<ogra_> we can overwrite them from initrd
<stgraber> we can but we won't, I have no way of generating delta images if / may end up changing outside of my control
<ogra_> have an overrides dir from shich you can throw stuff at the filesystem before mounting it ro
<ogra_> hmof
<Penagwin> Can somebody please help me port to a new device?
<jdstrand> jjohansen: I think I'm going to pick this up later since I know that aa-exec works in general
<wilee-nilee> Penagwin, Not without a detailed description, and that sounds like offtopic as well,
<ogra_> Penagwin, did you read the porting wikipage from the channel topic already ?
<Penagwin> Porting ubuntu touch to a device is off topic? Anyway Iam porting to a nook tablet, and yes ogra_
<Penagwin> Iam not extremely good at following its instructions
<wilee-nilee> Penagwin, This is support is all just a heads up, does not mean none will help. ;)
<ogra_> hmm, i thought there was someone already with a working nook image, did you check the devices page ?
<wilee-nilee> support means stock stuff in general
<Penagwin> I did not see the devices page
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> there it is :)
<Penagwin> Thanks one min!
<ogra_> if there is one it might not be up to date though ... for that please contact the porting person
<jdstrand> jjardon: ah, interesting, if I use this in the /usr/bin shell script, it all works: exec aa-exec -p ubuntu-calculator-app qmlscene /usr/share/ubuntu-calculator-app/ubuntu-calculator-app.qml. seems there is something with how it is tracking the processes
<jdstrand> meh
<jdstrand> jjardon: nm
<ogra_> seems jj is a wide spread first name :)
<Penagwin> The closest thing is a WIP port for nook color
<esigolo> Noize: how did you imported your contacts
<esigolo> ?
<Noize> http://sergiusens.github.io/posts/google-contacts-on-ubuntu-touch.html
<esigolo> Noize: thanks
<Noize> npo
<Noize> *np
<Penagwin> Iam running a Nook tablet on Cynogen, Its android version is 2.3....
<esigolo> sudo apt-get update /upgrade will upgrade core apps also ?
<Penagwin> Do I need the device to be in Cynogen mod 10 in order to make the port?
<tester> hello. i have a galaxy s2 and i want to run ubuntu on it. but will i still be able to use it as a phone?
<esigolo> tester: what do you mean by that?
<esigolo> do you mean make calls, sms, internet ?
<tester> yes
<ZDmitry> balloons, I'll  finish with function for drag slider on the next week. So I think more will be available from next week as well as the branch which is in progress.
<esigolo> tester: so yes
<tester> is this ubuntu for mobiles public? i could not find a download
<balloons> ZDmitry, excellent. I expect to have the emulator merged next week into the sdk
<balloons> and we'll promote it's usage even more
<esigolo> tester: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<esigolo> tester: please take a look
<Penagwin> Guys does the device Iam porting to need to have cynogen mod 10?
<tester> aww but on galaxy s2 it does not work so nicely.
<esigolo> tester: i'm using nexus 4 so
<esigolo> i'm not the best person to help you with it
<tester> ok i gotta go buy nexus 4
<tester> would be easiest for me
<ZDmitry> balloons, yeah. Now I'll go. Have a good weekend!
<balloons> ZDmitry, enjoy your weekend!
<esigolo> tester: sorry for that i Just don't know how is it working o S II never tested
<Noize> Screen shot with Ubunut-Touch?
<iBelieve> popey: ping
<stgraber> ogra_: alright, pushed all my bits to the archive, now to wait for that to build and publish, then do a no change rebuild of that other initrd package and then I should get a working rootfs
<esigolo> ping
<Noize> pong
<esigolo> some wifi networks have no name
<esigolo> trouble to import contacts [ERROR] GLib-GObject: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<esigolo> [INFO] addressbook: backend failed
<esigolo> Noize: have you this error authorization failed (remote, status 401)
<esigolo> ?
<Noize> esigolo, where you attempting to adb into your device?
<esigolo> no on syncrevolution
<esigolo> syncevolution --sync refresh-from-server Google_Contacts addressbook
<Noize> did you install update?
<Noize> atp-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Noize> then apt-get install syncevolution
<esigolo> yes i did
<esigolo> going to remove and install it again
<Noize> no no need
<Noize> *no, no need too
<Noize> are you under ubuntu_chroot phablet?
<Oranger> balloons: The last update of autopilot solve my problem with DBus, autopilot test for docviewer work fine now :) I think we see the end ! ... I hope ^^
<Noize> esigolo are you in 'su - phablet' ?
<esigolo> yes i am
<esigolo> su -phablet
<esigolo> also
<Noize> correct email address and password?
<esigolo> yes
<Noize> try c/p with the last 2 commands
<Noize> esigolo did it work?
<Noize> Does Ubuntu-Touch support '.FLAC' ?
<awe> Noize, my guess would be no right now, but I could be wrong
<awe> Noize, that said, we're re-working our whole audio architecture, so I'm pretty sure it will at some point
<Noize> ok, does the current ubuntu-music-app play currently, if so where do i need to store the music?
<awe> Noize, I've been heads-down in telephony land, so can't really really answer...  music player is broken the non-flipped image I've been working with today.
<Noize> ok
<Noize> btw what's the diff between flipped and non-flipped?
<awe> Noize, I imagine it will either have it's application dir for music and/or use a common /Music folder
<awe> with eventually U1 support, which will make music transfer easy
<Noize> currently under /home/phablet/Music is where i stored my files
<awe> non-flipped == our original architecture, where Ubuntu runs inside a custom container ( similar to lxc ), and a very thin layer of Android userspace hosts the container
<awe> flipped swaps the two, so Ubuntu is booted first, and some of the Android HAL userspace bits run inside and lxc container
<Noize> which do you believe will be the final image?
<awe> the plan is for flipped to become the default real soon ( sometime next week, once it's been fully validated )
<Noize> ahh ok, that is what im currently running :)
<awe> cool
<Noize> not sure if this a bug, or just performance issue... While on the home screen/lock screen The notification bar is slow when selecting and dragging
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-29
<AskUbuntu> run Ubuntu Touch Developer Preview on desktop? | http://askubuntu.com/q/314105
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu Nexus 7 Installer Fails Due to Bad Checksums | http://askubuntu.com/q/314108
<iBelieve> popey: ping
<esigolo> what irc client are u guy s using Xchat is too confuse LOL
<asac> esigolo: irssi ftw
<esigolo> what?
<asac> irssi for irc
<asac> http://irssi.org/
<esigolo> ow thanks
<asac> and real man add bip to the mix: http://bip.milkypond.org/ https://wiki.linaro.org/Resources/HowTo/BIP
<asac> (or an equiv)
<esigolo> brb going to test it
<asac> :)
<esigolo> xD
<esigolo> mother of god
<esigolo> i'm on matrix?
<asac> lol
<asac> you might want to change your terminal color profile
<asac> :)
<esigolo> yes
<esigolo> for sure
<esigolo> LOL
<asac> in gnome terminal i like white on black with xterm color scheme
<esigolo> should I restart terminal:?
<asac> no ... just change it in preferences live
<esigolo> got it
<asac> right click
<asac> preferences ... and play around until you can read stuff
<asac> then you are set
<esigolo> much better
<asac> so when you do stuff like /channel add etc.
<asac> you can use /save
<asac> and /layout save
<asac> (which will remember the exact position of each channel etc.)
<asac> yoiu can move channels around with doing stuff like /window move 8
<asac> meaning your current chat channel will be moved to 8 etc.
<asac> once you are happy you just say /layout save and next time stuff will be wher eyou want it :)
<esigolo> sounds good
<asac> ctrl+n and ctrl+p are used to go back and force of channels
<esigolo> let me try
<asac> or just use /window 8 to go to channel in window 8
<asac>  :)
<asac> well... anyway. irssi is a very good irc client and has loads of plugins... just requires some investment in learning it. but i guarantee you will never look back :)
<esigolo> LoL it's kinda funny
<asac> cool. seems you got it then :)
<asac> if you use it already you are very good
<esigolo> and is better to use on office
<esigolo> GUI windows brings alot attention
<asac> so once you want to be always on, you can use either screen or as i said, use bip to be a real professional IRC master
<asac> yay
<asac> there is also a nice windows port
<asac> works VERY well for me when i want to pretend that i am working while playing games :)
<asac> on windows
<esigolo> LOL
<asac> j.k.
<esigolo> today a fag from network team saw webirc
<esigolo> and on my computer
<asac> webirc is even worse than xchat :)
<asac> :-P
<esigolo> yea
<asac> anyway, once you want to be always on, just use screen ... or later use bip as i said
<asac> but get used to irssi first :)
<myalkboy> Hi
<asac> hi
<esigolo> asac: thanks alot
<asac> welcome!
<myalkboy> I'm looking to buy a cell phone and install ubuntu on it, I want to know if is there any different between google nexus and LG nexus for Ubuntu compatibility
<asac> ricmm: will platform api testsuite land?
<asac> :)
 * asac hopes that tvoss ever talked to you about it :)
<asac> myalkboy: nexus is a brand ... owned by google
<esigolo> myalkboy: lg nexus and google nexus 4 is the same think
<asac> so all nexus devices are google devices :)
<asac> ack ... n4 == lg nexus
<asac> just get it
<esigolo> yeah
<asac> its a great thing
<esigolo> thing *
<myalkboy> asac: ok thanks allot
<asac> myalkboy: esigolo: so whats you interst in here?
<asac> just want to run touch or somehting else
<asac> ?>
<esigolo> i'm a tester lol
<asac> cool
<esigolo> i'm just trying to test and give some feedback
<asac> nice...
<esigolo> i have a nexus 4, galaxy s 2 and a galaxy S
<myalkboy> asac: just ubuntu user and want to get ubuntu phone
<asac> esigolo: just general feedback? or are u a user experience guru ? L)
<esigolo> just general feedback
<esigolo> as a end user
<asac> anyway ... if you have feedback, feel free to include my nick in yor IRC messages (i might read them) :)
<asac> cool
<esigolo> sure
<asac> cool
<myalkboy> will I be able to install all everything on Ubuntu phone like what I install on a pc
<myalkboy> asac
<asac> you can install...
<asac> whether they will run, is a different story
<asac> :)
<asac> we shoot for getting everythying converged for 14.04
<myalkboy> Hehe
<esigolo> there is something really bothering me! have u tried to slide ubuntu gui using a protection cover?
<myalkboy> asac: torrents on touch ?
<esigolo> it gets realy hard to slide screns
<asac> no ... i don't protect my gadgets :)
<asac> myalkboy: cli clients will work for sure ... transmissing UI is probably not working yet
<esigolo> screens
<asac> yea
<asac> thats a usability wart
<asac> definitely needs to be fixe
<asac> d
<esigolo> i had the same problem with all models
<asac> esigolo: if you see the same issue end of august still, please remind me
<esigolo> sure
<asac> yeah... its a glitch (partly implementation, partly design)
<myalkboy> esigolo: you have nexus and galaxy , Samsung or nexus galaxy ? You installed ubuntu in both of them ?
<esigolo> myalkboy: yes
<esigolo> usualy i take a cmw backup from stock rom
<myalkboy> Esigolo: is your Galaxy Samsung or nexus ?
<asac> fwiw, we focus on nexus devices.... all other android devices, shoulde be very easy to make work if they are supported by lets say cyanogen, but rely on community support
<asac> galaxy nexus == low end device -> focus for 13.10
<esigolo> galaxy
<asac> N4 and later == high end devices -> focus on 14.04 (not meaning they will not work well in 13.10
<asac> )
<myalkboy> esigolo: is there any device only galaxy ?
<asac> no
<asac> galaxy is a samsung brand
<esigolo> yes
<asac> samsung did a device with google
<asac> called galaxy nexus
<asac> that was the lead device for ice cream sandwich
<asac> all other galaxies are samsung
<asac> without google
<esigolo> i saw a phone called oppo find 5
<asac> oppo?
<asac> that brand sounds finish :)
<asac> finnish
<esigolo> looks like a very good piece of work
<asac> http://en.oppo.com/product/find5/
<esigolo> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2155
<esigolo> yes
<asac> who is behi8nd that?
<asac> a new startup?
<esigolo> i'm thinking on buy one LOL
<esigolo> yes
<esigolo> oppo is working with xda developers on the software
<asac> any idea where they are based?
<esigolo> i saw a video on xda tv and i think they have mentioned it there
<esigolo> i'm not sure
<asac> the web site doesnt even give a hint in contacts etc.
<asac> yeah
<asac> maybe the yt video has hints
<asac> but i prefer (easily) machine parsable address infos :)
<esigolo> sorry for my poor english i'm Brazilian and here we have  no daily pratice
<asac> no worry
<esigolo> i saw some reviews about oppo's
 * asac goes for a smoke
<esigolo> quit
<ricmm> asac: yes, we will soon schedule it
<asac> ricmm: ouch ... didn't expect you to respond ... great news!!
 * asac drops off to bed :)
<asac> talk to you next week!
<asac> rock on
 * ricmm drops off to bed as well
 * snwh is away: Away
<Qball> question about 'normal' ubuntu onnexus 7? the images seems to be gone.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation#Installing_Ubuntu_13.04_on_Nexus_7
<Qball> is there a way to get a normal ubuntu desktop on nexus 7?
<Aruab> Heya!
<ogra_> Qball, there is a raring desktop image for nexus7
<Qball> ogra_: I tried, the link is dead..
<Qball> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<Qball> that is where I looked
<ogra_> Qball, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/13.04/release/
<ogra_> nobody updated the wikipage when the image was discontinued ... (feel free to do so)
<Qball> ok.. thx
<Qball> ogra_: thanks..  it is now booting
<xenos1984> hi everybody, i just got my nexus 7, charged it and try to get it to work (with ubuntu touch, of course)
<xenos1984> but i don't know how to make it work without wifi connection... i don't have any here and have no intentions to get any
<cdesai> ogra_: you put a generic ubuntu initrd (for touch) up somewhere yet?
<ogra_> cdesai, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd
<cdesai> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> we'll soon work that into the android build so running brunch will get it by default
<cdesai> the android part for the emulator is done and does work good
<cdesai> boots into recovery as well
<ogra_> yeah, will be intresting how the flipped setup (and tenn the loop mounted setup) will work with this
<ogra_> *then
<cdesai> ogra_: the flipped images keep /system as it is, and install ubuntu rootfs to /data, and then the ubuntu initrd mounts it as /, right?
<ogra_> right, the current implementation just flips the rootfses around (and runs android inside an lxc container)
<ogra_> the next iteration will use img files instead of partitions
<ogra_> (loop mounted)
<cdesai> I see
<ogra_> this setup will become the default for ports where we cant repartition
<cdesai>  /system should be used more, since on current high-end devices it's really huge
<ogra_> for devices that we can repartition there will be a next iteration that uses partitions again
<cdesai> (really huge compared to how much Ubuntu Touch's android part uses)
<ogra_> right, it all depends on the ability to change the GPT
<ogra_> where we can do that we will use /system (resized properly) as the ubuntu partition
<ogra_> on devices where the GPT isnt editable the loop mount setup will have to stay (with some performance impact)
<cdesai> I see.
<Guest8034> when will be the stable version of ubuntu touch be available for download
<Oranger> Hey ! Is Jenkin working ?
<m-b-o> Oranger: I guess not, I'm waiting for 17 hours now for a merge
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu touch can not load wifi module dhd.ko | http://askubuntu.com/q/314312
<esigolo> ls -ltr
<esigolo> ls -ltr
<esigolo> sorry
<Oranger> m-b-o: You are not alone, thank you :)
<esigolo> Hello to all
<esigolo> I have a doubt
<esigolo> autopilot tests are a set of automatic test correct?
<esigolo> it is possible to contribute only running tests developed by others?
<esigolo> I would like to run the tests on my devices but not sure if it's possible
<Oranger> esigolo: Yes you can :)
<esigolo> and there is a how to or manual?
<m-b-o> http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/tutorial.html
<m-b-o> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/quality/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<Oranger> esigolo: Which test do you want to try ?
<esigolo> thank you
<m-b-o> esigolo: this is interesting too http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/06/autopilot-tests-for-ubuntu-touch-core.html
<esigolo> thanks !
<esigolo>  impossible to find python-autopilot
<m-b-o> esigolo: have you added the ppa?
<m-b-o> and apt-get update afterwards?
<esigolo> no
<esigolo> i did but on the office computer
<esigolo> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa right ?
<m-b-o> no, from here http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/quality/how-to-write-autopilot-tests/
<m-b-o> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:autopilot/ppa
<m-b-o> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libautopilot-qt python-autopilot
<esigolo> thanks
<esigolo> damm i'm using precise
<esigolo> is not supported
<esigolo> going to run it from the phone
<Qball> hmm touchscreen is a bit flakky
<kung> good evening, where do i find the root (sudo) password for the current saucy image?
<bjv> it's    "phablet"
<bjv> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes#User_Accounts
<kung> thank you :)
<bjv> morphis: is https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-extras/ofono  the best source for current state of mobile data in Touch?
<morphis> bjv: it's the main repository, so it should be :)
<bjv> i'd created a nm system connection for mobile data on desktop and moved it over
<bjv> but it seems if I loose signal, i cannot bring the conn back up
<bjv> didnt see anything in syslog
<bjv> reboot does consistently fix it, but happens like 3+ times daily in poor coverage areas (indoors)
<morphis> bjv: why are you creating the connection on desktop?
<bjv> sound familiar?   not certain if nm or ofono issue
<bjv> does Touch now provide a UI for creating mobile data connections?
<bjv> i created on desktop Ubuntu and adb pushed the system-connection over to /data/ubuntu/etc/NetworkManager
<morphis> bjv: afaik not, but mobile data connections should be configured automatically based on the provider you're on
<bjv> in the daily preinstall? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/20130629/
<bjv> *looks for phablet-extras ppa
<bjv> let me try deleting my manual system-connection on the device from /etc/NetworkManager
<bjv> and reboot, and nmcli d wifi off
<bjv> .. and see if "the magic happens" with mobile data/provider
<morphis> bjv: I am not that familar with the ofono integration within nm but thats the way ofono tries to provision the created context
<bjv> the thought is an -extra's ppa is not needed? the ofono preinstalled in Daily would provide same provider detection during provisioning?
<morphis> I think so
<bjv> dont see the ofono dbus api after a quick web search
<bjv> would python/dbus, etc. be the best way to control ofono on the Touch device?
<bjv> or is there a purpose-built tool
<morphis> bjv: no there is not, but you can use mdbus2 (a dbus interactive shell)
<morphis> with dbus introspection it offers you a great access to the ofono dbus api
<morphis> bjv: and ofono dbus API documentation is within the source in the doc/ folder
<bjv> i'll check it out
<deus_> sorry about the stupid question but how to port ubuntu touche for my tablet
<deus_> what i need
<deus_> ?
<deus_> phablet-tools only or more tools are needed to start?
<sergiusens> !porting
<sergiusens> deus_: start with a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<deus_> tnx
<hopkinskong> Anyone know which command loads "devices/xxx/xxx/Android.mk"?
<hopkinskong> I can't see the include command.
<Qball> ogra_: is there a way to grow the partition? currently only uses 6 gig (of 32).. it does not seems to recognize the partition table on mmcblk0 (atleast cfdisk and I also tried gparted)
<Qball> they do see right total size.
<tidux> does the Nexus 4 work with all Free drivers?
<tidux> if not, are there any 100% Free devices that'll work with Ubuntu Touch?
<iBelieve> popey: ping
<looper> hi there
<looper> is there a way to extract ubuntu-rootfs on sdcard and copy it on /data/ubuntu?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-06-30
<bjv> well... tried to rename the default user.
<bjv> that... didnt quite work.
<bjv> rather, renaming the user worked - but afterward Ubuntu touch did not
<Uto> hello
<Uto> if anyone is like and doesn't sleep
<Uto> can you have a look here please
<Uto> http://pastebin.com/7FWmRa9w
<Uto> and can you tell me what to do?
<Uto> *like me
<Noskcaj> Dazzozo, ping
<Noskcaj> ali1234, PING
<Takagami> Anyone home?
<xenos1984> hi everybody, i just flashed saucy on my new nexus 7 and it looks just great
<xenos1984> now i'd like to install some new software (ubuntu packages) on my device
<xenos1984> unfortunately i have to wifi available
<xenos1984> is there a "simple" way to install new packages without wifi?
<xenos1984> (wifi on the device probably works, but i have no wifi network around to which i could connect)
<Noskcaj> xenos1984, i'm not entirely sure, but if you get a .deb file or equivalent and copy it, it should install
<xenos1984> Noskcaj: yes, that was my idea - so i guess i have to find the correct .deb files somehow... i found the ppa repository for the ubuntu packages, but it's hard to say which ones i actually need for gcc, for example
<hopkinskong> Anyone could help me on the compiling of the Android side?
<hopkinskong> I seems that after "brunch XXX", it doesn't load "device/htc/xxx/Android.mk"
<hopkinskong> It just skips the "Android.mk"
<hopkinskong> And i consequence, the build is missing some important HAL modules.
<hopkinskong> in*
<hopkinskong> anyone could help?
<hopkinskong> ANYONE?
<Noskcaj> !weekend | hopkinskong
<ubot5> hopkinskong: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<xenos1984> hm... installing deb packages by hand works, but is quite messy when there are lots of packages and dependencies to install
<xenos1984> is it possible to forward my laptops wired internet connection to the nexus using "adb ppp"? or some other method?
<Noskcaj> xenos1984, there is a way to use the laptop as a wireless basestation
<xenos1984> Noskcaj: yes, provided that the laptop has wireless enabled... which is not the case
<Noskcaj> oh
<hopkinskong> lol thanks
<xenos1984> but i think i can use "adb forward", connect to ssh on the nexus and then forward some other port via ssh
<xenos1984> at least i'm trying that now
<pantherspwn> Anyone here install manually through adb?
<gordon320> hello
<ns5> In a qt/qml app, how to simulate screen rotation?
<iKillCypher> Hello
<harris> hi when does ubuntu come out to the public
<harris> hi when does ubuntu come out to the public
<Qball> it is pretty damn public.
<Qball> ubuntu.com
<harris> Qball, that site does not say it
<Qball> your question is completely pointless
<Qball> what do you expect
<harris> i meant where we can download it and use it
<Qball> download what?
<harris> ubuntu touch
<ogra_> ubuntu.com/download
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> you should have said that :)
<ogra_> see the channel topic
<Qball> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<ogra_> there is an Install wikipage
 * Qball loves it when people ask meta questions like: "What is the meaning of life, the universe and everything?"
<AskUbuntu> Future of Nexus collection for Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/314729
<dxtr> Would it be possible to download all the tools so I can install ubuntu phone from another distro?
<popey> dxtr: sure
<popey> dxtr: which tools in particular?
<dxtr> popey: Well, I don't know yet. Still reading up on that :)
<popey> ok, well ping if you need help
<dxtr> I'm guessing I need phablet-tools
<dxtr> And I found that on launchpad
<popey> right, thats mostly a bunch of shell scripts
<popey> should work on other distros
<dxtr> What else do I need besides the android stuff
<dxtr> ?
<popey> that should be enough, along with adb, for flashing
<dxtr> that's cool
<dxtr> popey: Seems to be working under OSX too
<dxtr> So far at least
<popey> nice
<popey> be good to get the qtcreator bits working too
<dxtr> It was some work to get it working, though. Installing some packages through homebrew and pip
<popey> would be good to document what you did for other poeple
<popey> ☻
<Noskcaj> are there any sub-$100 phones/tablets that will run ubuntu touch
<dxtr> popey: Where? :)
<popey> dxtr: if you could type it up and slap it on pastebin I'll find somewhere on the wiki for it
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install would make sense
<popey> an additional section near the "manual install" section
<dxtr> Well I'm not quite done yet :)
<dxtr> I know this is a developer preview and all, but I couldn't help but notice the lack of a back button :D
<ali1234> it's in the bottom menu
<dxtr> What bottom menu?
<ali1234> swipe up from the bottom edge inside an app
<dxtr> I'm trying it from inside the thing with all the apps, music, videos and the fourth thing
<dxtr> And the weather app
<dxtr> And skype
<ali1234> well the menu is different in every app
<ali1234> i never said it was actually good :P
<matv1> popey: hi, I was wondering what the status is on connectivity and syncing of the calendar app. what protocols are being concidered.. do you know?
<mhall119> matv1: the plan is to use evolution-data-server for storing calendar data, so any syncing it supports should work
<bobweaver> cross platform ?
<matv1> mhall119: Thanks for that info. That would work fine for me :)
<matv1> CalDaV was what I was looking for
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-23
<pitti> stgraber: ah, I was missing to set $UPSTART_SESSION, but it still doesn't get me any further wrt. ubuntu-app-launch; but I'll keep playing, thanks!
<pitti> tedg, stgraber, dobey: so I set $DISPLAY (and tested with xeyes), started a session bus, exported $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS, started /sbin/init --user, exported $UPSTART_SESSION; initctl list works fine now, and I get some jobs launched
<pitti> tedg, stgraber, dobey: but ubuntu-app-launch `ubuntu-app-triplet com.ubuntu.calculator` still fails with: Unable to find job 'application-legacy': GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.ubuntu.Upstart was not provided by any .service files
<pitti> /usr/share/upstart/sessions/application-legacy.conf is clearly present
<pitti> application-legacy stop/waiting
<pitti> $ initctl status application-legacy
<pitti> initctl: Unbekannter Parameter: APP_ID
<pitti> but I suppose $APP_ID is coming from ubuntu-app-launch
<pitti> oh, and in the above "prep" list I forgot: mkdir /tmp/rd; XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/tmp/rd, so that's done as well
<pitti> I clearly see com.ubuntu.Upstart in d-feet too
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> tedg: ah, I'm further now, untangling the session d-bus handling and env vars; it now fails with
<pitti> $ ubuntu-app-launch `ubuntu-app-triplet com.ubuntu.calculator`
<pitti>  
<pitti> ** (process:6108): WARNING **: Unable to find keyfile for application 'com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.277'
<pitti> which key file is that looking for?
<pitti> tedg: err, it's looking in /home/ubuntu/.cache/ubuntu-app-launch/desktop/com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.277.desktop, /home/ubuntu/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.277.desktop, /usr/local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.277.desktop, etc.
<pitti> tedg: shouldn't it be looking in /opt/click/... ?
<pitti> tedg: ok, on the phone I see the symlinks in .cache/ubuntu-app-launch/desktop/ to /usr/share/click/preinstalled/; how do these symlinks get built?
<AskUbuntu> reasons why you shouldnt install ubuntu-touch-1.0 | http://askubuntu.com/q/487021
<pitti> tedg, dobey: yay! got it to work in a container, with http://paste.ubuntu.com/7689161/
<pitti> tedg: so my remaining question is how to replace the .desktop symlinking with something "official"
<pitti> tedg: or rather, why isn't u-a-l looking into the click's pkgdir for the .desktop?
<mandel> Elleo, morning! I have just pushed an update to the qml for udm that uses a QVariantMap instead of a QMap<QString, QString> can you please test it??
<mandel> Elleo, I have a small idea of your segfault, if you get one let me know (I have not fixed it on purpose )
<Elleo> mandel: okay, great; building now
<mandel> Elleo, superb, let me know how it goes, if you get the segfault I think is a matter of ensuring that the property does not use the download ptr before it is created, not hard at all
<mandel> Elleo, I need to make a couple of changes in that qml api that gatox did not consider, but I want to unblock you first
<pitti> tedg: hm, nevermind; must have been a weird artifact of my intermediate steps; it creates the link automatically now
<mandel> Elleo, seb128 guys, you might know where I have to file the following bug => https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMY436yzjzk
<mandel> Elleo, seb128 I have no idea of the project to target the bug too
<mandel> to*
<seb128> mandel, not sure, ubuntu-keyboard or mir/unity8 I guess
<popey> know bug that the launcher is under the osk
<popey> IMO the keyboard should dismiss whenever you tap outside an input field.
<popey> you shouldn't need to manually swipe it away IMO
<mandel> popey, yes, or at least let me mve it out of the way, do you know the bug number?
<mandel> popey, to at least add a +1
<popey> looking
<pitti> dobey, tedg: so http://paste.ubuntu.com/7689335/ fully works now, great! thanks for your help
<popey> mandel: bug 1090358
<ubot5> bug 1090358 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "launcher should appear above OSK" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090358
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Let It Go Day! :-D
<mandel> popey, thx
<popey> Saviq: that bug ^ appears to be untouched for months.
<Elleo> mandel: swiping the keyboard down got broken by the qt 5.3 upgrade, that's logged here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-keyboard/+bug/1332624
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332624 in ubuntu-keyboard "cant' swipe the keyboard away anymore" [Critical,New]
<Elleo> mandel: it's on my list of things to look at today
<mandel> Elleo, oh, great :)
<AskUbuntu> Tasks-app - where is Trello | http://askubuntu.com/q/487039
<Saviq> popey, oh it's being touched
<Saviq> popey, with the current approach for composition there's no way to make it happen (launcher is part of shell, osk needs to be above shell)
<Saviq> popey, but it will Just Work™ with the upcoming Qt compositor
<popey> ☻
<Elleo> popey: do you know which launchpad project contains the G+ app? I'm pretty sure this bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/1332828 is just that it isn't asking for the context_exchange permission (and oSoMoN wasn't hitting the problem because he was testing in the browser, which already has permission)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1332828 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Cannot upload photos to G+ on #91 on mako" [Undecided,New]
<popey> Elleo: https://launchpad.net/click-webapps
<Elleo> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<Wellark> brendand: would you have time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/ubuntu-system-settings/morenetworks/+merge/220422 ?
<Wellark> brendand: would need an Approved for the code. Will submit the MP checklist when packages are ready
<brendand> Wellark, it's not so cool that we can land two features without a single test. let me have a look at it a bit and i'll make some suggestions. i understand some of the code might be a little tricky to test, but there are ways
<Cimi> I have an issue with my nexus 4 and one pc
<Cimi> I try connecting it and it keeps disconnecting with error in dmesg
<Cimi> works fine on another pc
<Cimi> other devices work fine on the same pc that has issues with the nexus 4
<Cimi> (it always worked, apart that today is monday and not friday)
<Cimi> errors like device not accepting address 4, error -71
<Cimi> something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/7689670/
<Cimi> maybe I used it too much
<Elleo> mandel: haven't been able to test that branch with the browser yet (having to recompile the oxide download branch for qt5.3), but I did write a quick test app and was still able to trigger segfaults: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7689730/
<Elleo> mandel: definitely seems to be due to accessing the m_download pointer early, as I can work around it by setting autoStart false, then only setting the headers after the downloadId changes
<mandel> Elleo, as I suspected, the idea od the auto start makes a number of assumptions, don't worry I have an idea on how to deal with it, just wanted to make sure that it was indeed the issue
<mandel> Elleo, is kinda ugly to do it in such a way, but hey.. is nicer for qml people :)
<Laurynas> hi ;]
<Laurynas> i wished to ask, if it is possible to install Ubuntu touch only on Nexus devices as listed in support list or to any android device?
<mandel> Elleo, the rest of the properties do have the same issue
<Elleo> mandel: ah, hadn't needed to set any of the other properties before
<mandel> Elleo, well, I'll add this as a diff but but will fix it in the same branch
<Elleo> okay
<mandel> Elleo, I'll bully gatox in spanish for doing it like that hehehe
<Elleo> heh
<mandel> Elleo, can you try your test again with the updated I did in the branch?
<tvoss> popey, ping
<Elleo> mandel: sure
<popey> tvoss: pong
<ogra_> (advantage: popey)
 * popey puts wimbledon on in the background
<popey> properly summer now
<ogra_> :)
<lotuspsychje> gallery app fixed on update on my n7 now tnx
<mandel> Elleo, it should be storing the properties in memory and will set them as soon as we have the internal object added, it should be doing the request with the headers you set
<tvoss> popey, just playing around with the calculator. Trying: 1 + 1, then hitting "=" multiple times -> calculation takes like 3 seconds
<popey> oof
<tvoss> popey, seems like it is not storing intermediate results but instead walks the stack each and every single time
<ogra_> math isnt easy !
<popey> tvoss: thanks, will file a bug
<tvoss> popey, thx
<Elleo> mandel: okay, cool
<Elleo> mandel: just got to wait for it to rebuild
<mandel> Elleo, I need to add tests to that qml.. there are none :-/
<mandel> mierda
<pitti> tedg: so I still have trouble with nonexisting .cache/ symlinks; what is supposed to create them?
<pitti> tedg: ok, I filed bug 1333215 with some more info, a reproducer, and a curious observation
<ubot5> bug 1333215 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) ""Unable to find keyfile for application": fails to create .desktop symlinks in ~/.cache" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333215
<pitti> tedg: ok, I think I fully figured it out now, bug updated
<jibel> Saviq, I added a test case to bug 1333142
<ubot5> bug 1333142 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333142
<jibel> browsing app previews is enough to make it crash
<Saviq> mhr3, looking at the trace this would be yours ↑
<mhr3> Saviq, :/ not much that can be done with such a broken trace
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, but there's steps!
<jibel> mhr3, I cannot produce a better trace, the stack is always corrupted (bug 1333142)
<ubot5> bug 1333142 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333142
<jibel> er, bug 1325503
<ubot5> bug 1325503 in gdb (Ubuntu) "gdb reports 'corrupt stack' on armhf without symbols" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325503
<mhr3> Saviq, can't rep, the only thing that seems to break is image loading after a while
<Saviq> mhr3, :|
<mhr3> breaks == queue of stuff to download gets too large and i'm impatient
<mhr3> jibel, install the dbg symbols then?
<mterry> kgunn, so are you leery of landing the wizard with the current delay-before-unity8 (DBU)?
<kgunn> mterry: not leery, we should land, i just was just curious if there might be a simple way to address...
<kgunn> mterry: i did a little negative testing and it seemed ok...did you as well ?
<mterry> kgunn, there are things we could do to address the black screen after wizard.  (That's the wizard shutting down, setting up language, etc.)  The part with the spinner is just optimizing unity8 startup
<kgunn> e.g. wrong password,
<mterry> kgunn, yeah I've poked around with it a bit
<K1773R> What is the current status on the sound issue with N5?
<kgunn> mterry: its definitely functional, maybe we should land and tune after the fact
<mterry> kgunn, that's my preference too.  There is known work (black screen after and privacy screen) to do on it.  But better to do small fix-up landings than keep the whole thing out of image
<kgunn> +1
<mterry> Last piece is to get the testing scripts updated to disable the wizard before running AP tests.  I'll talk to fginther today about it
<dobey> pitti: huh. ubuntu-app-launch actually worked for you there?
<pitti> dobey: yes, I figured it out now, modulo the above bug 1333215 (workaround is in the bug)
<ubot5> bug 1333215 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) ""Unable to find keyfile for application": Does not look for .desktop files in click pkgdir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333215
<pitti> dobey: that also has the complete instructions how to launch a click app in a container
<dobey> pitti: i kept getting "Permission denied" errors with ubuntu-app-launch :(
<pitti> dobey: hmm, I encountered a lot of stumbling blocks, but not that one..
<pitti> dobey: did you try to bind mount /run perhaps, and ran into ubuntu (container) vs. dobey (host) UID mismatches?
<dobey> pitti: no, only /tmp/.X11-unix and /home are bind mounted in the container
<pitti> dobey: ah, so supposedly the ubuntu user in the container fails to write into your $HOME? I didn't bind-mount $HOME
<dobey> pitti: part of the problem was that nested apparmor profiles don't work, but i commented out the bits that try to load the profile
<pitti> dobey: I tried with bind-mounting /tmp/.X11-unix (then I see calculator), and with xvfb (for running autopilot tests)
<dobey> pitti: no, i am the same UID in the container
<pitti> dobey: heh yes, I have a "rm /sbin/apparmor_parser" to avoid click install failure
<pitti> ugly, but I didn't find anything else, except for running click install twice (it works the second time)
<dobey> pitti: well i've got the click installed and everything, and i can run the app manually, but get permission error from ubuntu-app-launch, in the application-click job
<pitti> dobey: hm, strace it and see what it's trying to do?
<dobey> yeah, i tried but i couldn't find the failure :(
<pitti> dobey: ah, so it's from the upstart job itself, not from u-a-l
<pitti> dobey: anything in .cache/upstart/whatever.log ?
<pitti> that has the output from the job
<dobey> pitti: maybe it couldn't open the display or something
<pitti> dobey: that worked for me (with --bdir /tmp/)
<dobey> pitti: i'll have to get my lxc back up and check again. i was doing all this on friday, and that was before i upgraded my CPU and monitor :)
<K1773R> What is the current status on the sound issue with N5?
<jdstrand> why are you removing apparmor_parser? that (or reimplementing apparmor_parser to return 0) is only valid if you are testing installation of packages. as soon as you want to run a click, this is no longer a valid test environment
<jdstrand> (because the app should be running in an environment that replicates what the user sees, which means under confinement)
<ogra_> K1773R, rsalveti is working on changing the audio backend architecture ... if you are lucky it fixes it for N5
<jdstrand> not to mention, I would think that UAL would fail because it can't change_profile into the (currently nonexistent/not loaded) profile
<rsalveti> should fix, but I need to get some time to test on a n5 first
<jdstrand> pitti, dobey: ^
<pitti> jdstrand: yeah, this is mostly just for me for testing click tests in LXC
<pitti> jdstrand: as LXC containers don't seem to implement the apparmor bits
<dobey> jdstrand: because apparmor is broken in lxc
<pitti> jdstrand: but at least while I develop autopkgtest click support (and maybe even for merge proposals), using LXC is soo much faster than using the emulator or real iron
<dobey> pitti: lxc has apparmor, it just doens't work because it's nested under the host
<pitti> jdstrand: and as the click_apparmor hook package isn't uninstallable, I just ripped out that as that's what the hook checks for
<dobey> and there's no support for nested apparmor yet
<dobey> jjohansen1 was working on it, iirc
<pitti> dobey: right, whatever; "doesn't work" from my high-level perspective :)
<jdstrand> he is
<jdstrand> he has been for a while, it is not an easy problem to solve, but we are solving it
<pitti> jdstrand: oh, great to hear
<jdstrand> after abstract socket mediation lands, he'll be back to it
<pitti> jdstrand: so this works in a schroot where it sees "no apparmor support", but in LXC it has just enough to claim that it can support it, but doesn't, and that makes click install fail
<jdstrand> it may be delivered this cycle, more likely 15.04 for full lxc stacking which will make it work the way you want
<jdstrand> I'm surprised removing apparmor_parser worked
<jdstrand> I would've thought you would've needed to redirect the binary and have the new one return 0
<jdstrand> incidentally, it may be possible to setup a special container that is not itself confined by apparmor so that you could runs things in the container with apparmor if you got creative with aliases in the container. I'll let jjohansen1 comment on that if it is something you are interested in
<jdstrand> (ie, it might be possible to do that today)
<pitti> jdstrand: apparmor/click.py apparmor_available() does if not os.path.exists(parser): raise AppArmorException
<pitti> jdstrand: where parser == /sbin/apparmor_parser
<pitti> jdstrand: I saw that, found that I can't easily take away /sys/kernel/security/apparmor, but can remove apparmor_parser
<jdstrand> ok, so it exits with error but then chugs along
<pitti> jdstrand: I already tried with aa.profile = unconfined, that also doesn't work
<pitti> jdstrand: maybe apparmor_available() should additionally check for LXC ([ -e /run/container_type ]) until apparmor supports it?
<pitti> I'd certainly prefer that over the rm hack
<dobey> well i didn't rm apparmor_parser
<dobey> i rm'd the hooks for click, so it just doesn't try to run those hooks on click install
<dobey> and i commented out a line in the application-click hook that calls apparmor
<jdstrand> seems not having click-apparmor installed is likely the way to go, no?
<jdstrand> to have it installed and fail open doesn't seem right
<pitti> jdstrand: can't, ubuntu-app-launch has a hard dep on it
<jdstrand> anyway, we have a work item to think about and adjust this as necessary
<pitti> (if we can fix that to be a Recommends:, that also sounds acceptable)
<jdstrand> that is what I was getting at before. if click-apparmor can't load the profile, UAL can't change in to it
<dobey> there are a lot of things i'v eseen in the ubuntu-touch or ubuntu-sdk package hierarchy that are hard depds, but should be recommends. :-/
<dobey> i think UAL has a hard dep though, because of the upstart job
<jdstrand> right. it ships two though, one for non-click and one for click
<jdstrand> I think those come together in the same package, so depends is likely correct
<dobey> right
<dobey> trying to get upstart sorted in my lxc again
<mdeslaur> ogra_: FYI, we're doing a silo that includes a new override file in ubuntu-touch-session for apparmor that now has an upstart job
<Wellark> brendand: could we have a meeting tomorrow about the testing situation with NM related code?
<Wellark> something like max. 30 minutes
<brendand> Wellark, yes. i have a meeting with jgdx tomorrow anyway
<brendand> Wellark, you can join that one
<Wellark> brendand: great. what time?
<Wellark> could you invite me and thostr_ and Satoris?
<brendand> Wellark, 11UTC
<Wellark> brendand: oh, thostr_ has a meeting overlapping..
<ogra_> mdeslaur, to speed things up ?
<mdeslaur> ogra_: to make sure that apparmor starts before confined apps try and start
<mdeslaur> it was racy without an upstart job
<ogra_> oh, that thing ... i remember
<ogra_> cool, thanks !
<mdeslaur> yeah, should have no impact
<ogra_> yeah, it should have "improvement" :)
<Wellark> brendand, jgdx: I proposed a meeting time for tomorrow
<Wellark> please reply to the invite if the time is not suitable
<jgdx> Wellark, ack
 * dobey wonders if tassader found anything with the screen blanking issue
<Wellark> pmcgowan: hi, could we get someone to look at this code wise https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/ubuntu-system-settings/morenetworks/+merge/220422
<Wellark> we will figure out the testing side tomorrow
<pmcgowan> Wellark, sure
<Wellark> pmcgowan: thanks
<pmcgowan> seb128, could you review Wellark's MR above or suggest who might?
<seb128> pmcgowan, seems like brendand was reviewing it
<seb128> he commented on it at least
<seb128> I suggested cyphermox previously, but he's off this week
<pmcgowan> seb128, he only asked for tests
<pmcgowan> seb128, need a dev
<seb128> tedg maybe can help there?
<seb128> that's lot of code to review :/
<seb128> especially for somebody who doesn't know n-m well
<pmcgowan> seb128, maybe awe_ could have a look?
<tedg> Hmm, or Satoris
<tedg> I believe he was working with Wellark on that.
<pmcgowan> I think Satoris wrote much of it
<awe_> pmcgowan, which MR?
<awe_> flight-mode?
<pmcgowan> no network config
<pmcgowan> awe_, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/ubuntu-system-settings/morenetworks/+merge/220422
<awe_> Wellark, what happened to the flight-mode silo?
<awe_> pmcgowan, I could test it, but I'm probably not a good person to review the code
<tedg> Ah, looking, probably charles or I can review that.
<ogra_> tedg, i think i poked you about it already (but i'm not sure i really did)..... i have a WI to poke you about cleaning up application logs so that we only keep the current log around for a running app (since it eats a lot of diskspace to keep *all* of them)
<Wellark> awe_: seems it got flushed
<Wellark> thostr_: could we get it back? --^
<tedg> ogra_, Hmm, seems "only current running" is too little no?
<awe_> Wellark, also I did you see my latest comments about the signal strength?
<thostr_> Wellark: is the urfkill thing fixed?
<tedg> ogra_, Can we get logrotate to be more aggressive with application logs?
<awe_> Wellark, to be clear there are issues with urfkill, however the bug reported Wellark was not confirmed
<ogra_> tedg, well, feel free to do whatever you like ;)
<tedg> ogra_, It'd be nice to have logs for a bit.
<ogra_> the current situation is bad ...
<awe_> ...and there's an issue that I reported with the FlightMode UI itself while testing the silo
<tedg> ogra_, I have to wipe my device so often for silo testing I don't notice :-)
<ogra_> tedg, (i'm caring for system logs, app logs are for you :) )
<thostr_> Wellark: ^ have you fixed that one?
<tedg> ogra_, Did you end up using cron for those?
<ogra_> tedg, i'm planing to seed anacron for now ... long term we should have our own daemon that hooks into the android /dev/alarm infrastructure
<ogra_> (even though i know lool is unhappy with me seeding a cron daemon)
<tedg> ogra_, I understand, not ideal, but practical.
<ogra_> right and reliable
<tedg> ogra_, We're not worried about just application logs though, all user service jobs, right?
<ogra_> yeah
<Wellark> awe_, thostr_: we need to see the actual KillSwitch object states to conclude if it's an UI bug or not
<ogra_> essentially all logs ... no matter where they occur
<awe_> Wellark, I need a reproducible test scenario
<awe_> which you haven't come up with yet
<tedg> ogra_, Hmm, okay, seems like the cron job should be in… upstart?
<awe_> there *are* known bugs, and I'm working on them
<tedg> Not sure of a package there.
<awe_> however your bug is still incomplete...
<Wellark> awe_: you said that you saw the switch in the UI not to match what rfkill reports, right
<ogra_> tedg, upstart ships a job for logrotate already in the user session
<ogra_> tedg, but it will need adjustment
<tedg> ogra_, Yeah, it only runs on session start, which is part of the problem. People don't reboot their phones enough. :-)
<ogra_> right
<tedg> We could just reboot their phone for them. That'd solve the problem ;-)
<awe_> Wellark, please review the bug.  Your last comment indicated that you would re-review and provide more data
<ogra_> tedg, great, go for it
<ogra_> :P
<tedg> No more memory leak issues either!
<ogra_> yeah, just reboot every hour
<Wellark> awe_: sure. will do.
<tedg> ogra_, Oh, it looks like the session job will run on the system event "rotate-logs". So if you start issuing that, the session may just follow suit.
<ogra_> ah thats from cron.hourly or some such
<tedg> It's on cron.daily, "upstart"
<ogra_> yeah
<tedg> Seems like someone solved this already :-)
<ogra_> well test it :P
<tedg> ogra_, Can you ping me when you get anacron on the image?
<ogra_> tedg, yup, should happen this week
<tedg> Cool
<mterry> fginther, heyo!  Any objections to landing https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-test-cases/no-wizard/+merge/223768 ?
<ogra_> tedg, so emitting that event seems to gzip the logs and rotate them but i fear we still end up with five gzipped logs per app or so
<fginther> mterry, I need to make sure the new phablet-tools is installed in CI first. Will get back to you
<ogra_> tedg, that should be at most one
<ogra_> imho
<seb128> mhr3, you should be on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> <pitti> sil2100: FYI, libunity-scopes2 now fails to install in -proposed due to "GError: Can not find a single database provider in /etc/click/databases"; this fails the tests for ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts and unity-scope-click and thus holds back stuff
<seb128>  ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts and unity8 in particular
<seb128> Saviq, ^ you might be interested by it, as a fyi, since it blocks unity8
<pitti> seb128: ah, thanks for forwarding
<seb128> pitti, yw
<tedg> ogra_, Yeah, perhaps we adjust the log to differ between apps and session jobs. But let's make sure we're not overflowing first :-)
<ogra_> it already differs
<ogra_> upstart ships a session job
<ogra_> which differs from logrotate's system job
<tedg> I'm saying different between application*.log and indicator*.log
<mhr3> seb128, i'd need to somehow convince my xchat to react to the auto-join checkbox... cause it knows better :/
<mhr3> seb128, what causes that error?
<mhr3> i have no idea tbh
<ogra_> tedg, oh, i misunderstood :)
<tedg> We're reasonably certain that our jobs aren't overly verbose. Apps we have less control over.
<ogra_> right
<seb128> mhr3, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-unity-scope-click/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<seb128> mhr3, seems to happen at package installing
<seb128> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7690980/
<mhr3> pete-woods, ping?
<mhr3> you're the click expert
<seb128> hum
<seb128> could be a click issue
<seb128> mvo, cjwatson: ^
<seb128> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/178217792/click_0.4.26.1_0.4.27.diff.gz added an error case for that it seems
<seb128> +		if (db.size == 0)
<seb128> +			throw new FileError.FAILED(
<seb128> +				"Can not find a single database provider in %s", real_db_dir);
<mvo> seb128: that is my change, sorry for the trouble
<cjwatson> OK, I think we should revert that bit?
<mvo> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> So that libclick is still usable even if click isn't installed
 * mvo nods
<mvo> I need to go to dinner, I can look at it later tonight or tomorrow early morning
<cjwatson> mvo: I should have time for a quick revert
<mhr3> seb128, uuuh, and you're blaming me... guess you owe me a beer now?! :P
<seb128> mhr3, don't drink on the tap of the messenger!
<seb128> mhr3, the days where you could redirect the blame on others in a consistent way is over, even if you sometime still manage to escape blames ;-)
<mhr3> seb128, nope i still do it consistently, and you owe me another beer for doubting that :P
<seb128> mhr3, lol
<seb128> mhr3, alright, you won a beer for being funny ;-)
<mhr3> \o/
<pete-woods> mhr3: hi
<pete-woods> click export??
<mhr3> pete-woods, nvm, solved
<pete-woods> mhall119: okay
<pete-woods> mhr3: okay
<pete-woods> autocomplete fail
<Saviq> seb128, :/
<K1773R> ogra_: thanks
<cjwatson> Partial click revert building in silo 12
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<charles> ricmm, ping
<charles> ricmm, earlier this year there was an indicator-datetime ticket for it to use the in-house audio stack to play the alarm sound, rather than using libcanberra
<charles> ricmm, the discussion at the time was that you were working on a media API that would be the right fit for this
<charles> this was quite some time ago, did the media API land s.t. datetime could use it for playing the alarm sounds?
<charles> ricmm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1283065/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283065 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Use the existing audio stack to play event sounds" [High,Triaged]
<ricmm> charles: so in the end that dropped out of the scope for RTM, im sorry if it wasnt well communicated, we need to figure out a way to reach the media-api without much pain from desktop, or disable it altogether in there for now
<ricmm> charles: would you care to start an email thread with jhodapp salveti and me for this matter?
<ricmm> charles: or a call, tomorrow
<charles> ricmm, from my pov with indicator-datetime, we could punt the "Use the existing audio stack to play event sounds" ticket to post-RTM
<jhodapp> ricmm: charles: yeah we need add this...the plan right now is to work on this right after RTM for 14.10
<charles> ricmm, ok. I'll start an email thread so that the topic moves forward, but let's not spend much pre-RTM time on it
<charles> s/much/any/
<ogra_> stgraber, i just dropped SWAP file creation from livecd-rootfs ... coudl you do the same with system-image (not sure where that bit of code lives)
<stgraber> ogra_: as in, we don't want any swap at all or we just want it created at flashing time?
<ogra_> none at all to make tvoss happy :)
<stgraber> hmm, may I ask why? because that's pretty universaly considered as a very bad idea...
<stgraber> the kernel expects you to have some swap or some things will get confused
<stgraber> so before doing that kind of thing, you may want to talk to the kernel team first :)
<ogra_> stgraber, OOM and the app lifecycle get confused by having it apparently
<ogra_> it breaks the app lifecycle
<ogra_> it was discussed several times
<ogra_> OOM might need adjustment ... we'll take care for that after we have dropped SWAP
<ogra_> (and have some real world data for it)
<ogra_> kernel team was involved in discussions btw
<stgraber> still seems horribly wrong, but whatever. The creation bit you want to change is in the android-bootable-recovery git branch
<stgraber> and there may also be some initrd thing you need to change as well
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> thats more than i thought
<ogra_> (especially since it take me two days (with blocked internet) to sync the android tree here)
<stgraber> just clone that one branch, it's pretty small
<stgraber> actually, it may be that if you replace that mkswap by an rm in there, the initrd will just DTRT
<stgraber> (and you should do an rm regardless, you don't want to waste that space if it's not used at all)
<mpt> cyphermox, hi, does anything record how long a paired Bluetooth device has been paired for? (e.g. 1 hour 14 minutes)
<mterry> fginther, thanks for merging!
<fginther> mterry, np, it should be all ready to work now.
<mterry> sweet
<mterry> ogra_, so we look like we're capable of landing welcome wizard if we want.  When would be the best time to do so?
<ogra_> mterry, any time :)
<ogra_> mterry, i will need to bug you this week (not today anymore) abput some info we need from the greeter for the developer mode
<mterry> OK, I'll do a final smoketest and change seeds
<ogra_> *about
<mterry> ogra_, OK
<sil2100> boiko: hello!
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> boiko: so... I forgot to mention that before, but we seem to be having new autopilot failures in dialer-app and messaging-app
<sil2100> boiko: could you maybe take a look on those?
<boiko> sil2100: hi, yes, do you by chance have a link to the output easy there?
<sil2100> boiko: sure! Give me a moment
<sil2100> boiko: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/94:20140623:20140530/8685/messaging_app/ and http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/94:20140623:20140530/8685/dialer_app/
<sil2100> boiko: thanks :)
<sil2100> ogra_: https://plus.google.com/109159869108744115904/posts/jihdsBrHgYx
<ogra_> sil2100, already shared :P
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> if "init" has a variable set in its environ, why would a child process of that init, not have that variable?
<cwayne> anyone successfully make a go+qml click package for armhf?
<mazzchri> hi
<mazzchri> mtk development
<mazzchri> ??
<dobey> mazzchri: huh?
<dobey> QQuickWindow: possible QQuickItem::polish() loop
<dobey> ^^ anyone have any idea what that means?
<ogra_> i guess Saviq does ... (it says "polish" :P )
<dobey> heh
<dobey> well i managed to get that message to disappear, though i've no idea why
<dobey> it was complaining about the ListModel i had
<cwayne> agh, im getting an "Invalid policy version" error from apparmor, but the policy version is just 1.1...
<jjohansen1> cwayne: invalid policy version, likely means the cached binary policy is incompatible with your kernel
<jjohansen1> cwayne: try recompiling the policy with /etc/init.d/apparmor restart
<cwayne> jjohansen1: same error
<jjohansen1> cwayne: what is the exact error message and where are you seeing it, console/terminal, syslog, dmesg?
<cwayne> jjohansen1: the exact error is:ERROR: Invalid policy version for 'com.ubuntu.developer.cwayne18.aroscontrol_aroscontrol_0.2.json'. Skipping
<cwayne> which i see either when trying to run the click system hooks, and i also see it in /var/log/upstart/click-system-hooks.log
<jjohansen1> alright that narrows it down to the click wrappers
<jjohansen1> cwayne: what is the policy version in the other click files?
<jjohansen1> cwayne: /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/
<cwayne> jjohansen1: 1.1
<jjohansen1> jdstrand: ^ any ideas
<jdstrand> 1.1 is the apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu policy version
<jdstrand> cwayne: can you paste /var/lib/apparmpor/clicks/<path to affected file>.json
<jdstrand> /var/lib/apparmpor/clicks/com.ubuntu.developer.cwayne18.aroscontrol_aroscontrol_0.2.json
<cwayne> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7692251/
<jdstrand> cwayne: can you paste the manifest too?
<jdstrand> cwayne: ie, the click manifest
<cwayne> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7692254/
<jdstrand> "framework": "ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev1"
<jdstrand> you can't use 1.1 policy with 14.10
<jdstrand> use 1.2
<jdstrand> did you use the click-reviewers-tools on it? (it should have caught that)
<jdstrand> well, either use 1.2 policy or keep 1.1 and use 14.04 framework
<cwayne> ah, i didn't even know those existed!
<cwayne> jdstrand: worked like a charm, thanks!
<jdstrand> np
<jdstrand> we have the concept of vendor and version for easyprof policy
 * sarnold awaits the juju team saying "the charm works like aa-easyprof!" hehe
<jdstrand> we use version with our policy cause if we move stuff around it might not be valid on other frameworks
<jdstrand> hehe
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-24
<Anil> Hi
<Anil> I recently installed ubuntu 14.04
<Anil> Used to use 12.04 earlier..
<anilj1>  there..
<anilj1> I recently installed 14.04 from 12.04..
<anilj1> I still have the issue where the display brightness function keys do not work.. They were not working in 12.04 as well.
<anilj1> Has anyone faced this problem before, and if there is any patch/fix ?
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> dpm, hey, against which project translation bugs on the phone should be reported?
<dpm> hi jibel, you can file them here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations
<Hallaji> Hi,
<Hallaji> why ubuntu Touch suppert of nexus?
<Hallaji> why not samsung galaxy  s series?
<Hallaji> sorry: why ubuntu Touch just support of nexus?
<jibel> dpm, thanks, bug 1333555 , how do you differentiate them from desktop translations, is there a specific tag?
<ubot5> bug 1333555 in unity8 (Ubuntu) ""Carte SIM verrouillée" label too long in French" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333555
<dpm> jibel, we don't have one atm, but I can create a 'touch' one, or reuse the 'qa-touch' one. Do you have any preferences?
<jibel> dpm, anything != qa-touch would be fine.
<dpm> jibel, ok, I've gone for touch-l10n
<jibel> dpm, ta
<tvoss> ogra_, pingaling
<ogra_> tvoss, Yo!
<tvoss> ogra_, hey there :) I need some help to get /system/etc/gps.conf to /etc/gps.conf
<ogra_> tvoss, make a bind mount ... see if that works
<seb128> mpt, hey, do you know if there are design visuals for the touch system settings update's page somewhere (or if somebody is working on that)?
<mpt> seb128, do you mean pixel-precise equivalents of the wireframes at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Phone>? Nobody is working on that, as far as I know.
<seb128> mpt, right, I don't need pixel-detail, but see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1333565 ... some of the items, like the fact that we have lines between items, would be easier to compare with a real screen image than with wireframes
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1333565 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Phone's system settings update page has some UI issues" [Low,Confirmed]
<seb128> mpt, though the wireframes seem to suggest there are no lines between the items
<ExtremeDevilz> uh o.O it has been 7 months since I last ported ubuntu touch to my phone
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Bannockburn Day! :-D
<Wellark> seb128: for rtm, could we prevent system-settings from going into landscape?
<Wellark> just thinking about this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1333135
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1333135 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "pages don't handle keyboard and orientation properly" [Low,New]
<seb128> Wellark, no idea, is there an api to control rotation in our toolkit? we don't do anything to rotate atm, it's the uitk doing it
<Wellark> seb128: yep.
<Wellark> bzoltan: ^
<Wellark> seb128: the keyboard handling still stays valid..
<Wellark> actually would be cool if uitk would handle it
<Laney> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.MainView/#automaticOrientation-prop ?
<ogra_> the prob with that is that it uses the default device orientation ... so apps running on manta will always be landscape even if they wouldnt fit on screen
<ogra_> tvoss, looking closer at /etc/gps.conf it already is a bind mount to /system/etc/gps.conf it seems
<tvoss> ogra_, okay, cool
<ogra_> but i cant find out why !
<sil2100> ogra_: hmmm, no oSoMoN or Bill :<
<davmor2> ogra_: did you ever think that someone did it to confuse you ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, well, sure, my problem is that i cant find out how he did it :P
<davmor2> ogra_: and that my friend is why it is there to confuse you :P
<dpm> thanks seb128 for updating the u-s-s translations template :)
<seb128> dpm, yw!
<seb128> mpt, ok, I need design clarifications about that "install <n> updates", should I open a new bug and assign to you?
<seb128> mpt, like what should happen if there are 3 app updates, the user click "install 3 updates", then pause 2 of the items
<seb128> one is installing, 2 are paused, what about the button state/label?
<mpt> seb128, when an update is paused, it should return to the same visual state as if it had never begun. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#pausing-mobile> So there are two updates left, which is more than one, so the top button should be “Install 2 Updates”.
<mpt> Ah, the word “available” is a bit ambiguous, right
<seb128> mpt, hum, currently the "install 3 updates" change to "pause 3 updates" when you click on it and those are downloading, maybe that's wrong
<seb128> mpt, maybe it should hide then, and if 1 is pause still be hidden, and if a second is paused display again as "install 2 updates"?
<mpt> seb128, that’s my fault, until now I never even thought about what should happen to the button when it’s tapped :-/
<seb128> mpt, want a bug report about that?
<mpt> yes please
<john96> does anyone know if there is a release date yet for an ubuntu-touch app store?
<ExtremeDevilz> does ubuntu touch still has radio/ril issue for non nexus devices ?
<jibel> mhr3, re bug 1333142 , I cannot produce a better trace. There is not enough space to retrace directly on the device and retracing outside results in a corrupt stack. Can't you really reproduce with the steps in the bug report? it fails everytime here with latest build.
<ubot5> bug 1333142 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333142
<mhr3> jibel, nope, was randomly swiping back and forth and nothing happened
<mhr3> i mean... it didn't crash
<ExtremeDevilz> does ubuntu touch still has radio/ril issue for non nexus devices ?
<ExtremeDevilz> can anyone reply :3
<jibel> :/
<seb128> mpt, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1333668
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1333668 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "The "install <n> update" button behaviour needs to be detailled in the specification" [High,New]
<mpt> thanks
<seb128> thank you for looking at it!
<ExtremeDevilz> :\
<ogra_> Chipaca, i just did a bootchart for todays image and during the session startup i see ubuntu-push-client starting in masses ... looking at the log ofteh upstart process i see:
<ogra_> 2014/06/24 11:06:38.228177 INFO "com.ubuntu.PushNotifications" dialed in.
<ogra_> 2014/06/24 11:06:38 unable to start: Unable to find a hardware address
<ogra_> 100 times
<ogra_> (4 entries per second)
<Chipaca> ogra_: "starting in masses"?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-bootcharts/ubuntu-phablet-utopic-95.png
<ogra_> well, it starts more often than once :)
<AskUbuntu> Disable touch of the tablet in Ubuntu Unity 14.04 | http://askubuntu.com/q/487570
<Chipaca> gah. If boot charts were searchable, they'd be a lot more useful
<Chipaca> ogra_: what's changed? assuming this didn't happen before (or maybe you've only just noticed?)
<ogra_> Chipaca, going backwards through the charts it seems to happen since a while (i only look at the boot process every other week)
<Chipaca> ogra_: where more or less in that image can i see push starting multiple times?
<ogra_> it started somewhere between 49 and 71 ...
<ogra_> scroll down and look for the ubuntu-push-client process
<jibel> mhr3, it seems related to the quality of the network connection
<ogra_> it should be one ... but i count that it starts at least 5 times
<Chipaca> ogra_: 49 and 71 what?
<jibel> mhr3, if I move closer to the AP it never crash
<Chipaca> it'll try to get the whoopsie id 200 times before crapping out, and upstart will restart it 10 times i think
<jibel> mhr3, but if I move farther so the device is still connected but the quality is very low, then unity8 crashes
<ogra_> Chipaca, I didnt create bootcharts between image 49 and 71 ... in image 49 it doesnt behave like that
<Chipaca> ogra_: ah! ok :)
<ogra_> but that definitely doesnt look sane
<Chipaca> ev: so. what's the news on the whoopsie bug wrt it needing the interface to be up to find it?
<pmcgowan> hey sil2100 and seb128 any progress on Ken's system settings stuff?
<seb128> pmcgowan, what stuff? the ofono work?
<pmcgowan> seb128, that and the branch he has for sim services
<ogra_> Chipaca, you might want to change your upstart job's "start on" contidion
<seb128> pmcgowan, he didn't mp any of those, I said I would have a look to that but that requires the bindings to land first and I didn't see that happening yet?
<Chipaca> ogra_: to what?
<pmcgowan> seb128, right, that was my question, will wait for sil2100
<Chipaca> ogra_: (serious, non-flippant question, in case you were reading it that way)
<seb128> pmcgowan, k
<ogra_> Chipaca, just trying to find out ... one sec
<Chipaca> we could also stop using whoopsie for the id
<Chipaca> it's got more problems than we've got time to address
<Chipaca> ev: much as it'd pain me, I'm seriously considering it
<ogra_> Chipaca, start on started dbus and :sys:whoopsie started
<ogra_> or so
<Chipaca> ogra_: we don't need whoopsie running
<ogra_> you need to have an id
<Chipaca> yes
<seb128> rsalveti, ricmm: the qtubuntu-sensors makes unity8-desktop segfaults on start in utopic :/
<Chipaca> whoopsie-the-process isn't the thing that generates the id
<Chipaca> ogra_: it's libwhoopsie
<ogra_> oh, ok
<Chipaca> in fact, whoopsie the process has the exact same problem
<Chipaca> but it neither detects nor works around it
<Chipaca> so that's a bit worse :)
<ogra_> right, i dont see a process running
<ogra_> (grepping for "push" in the processlist)
<Chipaca> ogra_: it will have given up after 10*200 attempts
<Chipaca> ogra_: if you never got an interface up in that time
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ initctl status ubuntu-push-client
<ogra_> ubuntu-push-client stop/waiting
<ogra_> so it did
<Chipaca> "that time" is a lot of seconds, by the by
<Chipaca> .6 seconds sleep between each try
<ogra_> right, and it respawns like crazy :)
<Chipaca> no, it doesn't
<ogra_> according to the bootchart it does
<Chipaca> still haven't found it :-(
<ogra_> each "ubuntu-push-cli" you see there means that it has a new PID
<Chipaca> ah, just found one
<ogra_> under lightdm you see the "click" entry
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hey! Yeah, I did some work yesterday on the libqofono branch, will try pushing it to the archive today
<sil2100> pmcgowan: had some other business in-between
<ogra_> right after that (below) it starts the first one
<sil2100> Then we can push the rest
<ogra_> and then you see new ones between the other processes all the time
 * sil2100 has lunch now more or less
<pmcgowan> sil2100, thanks
<Chipaca> ogra_: i'd really like to see the logs of any that took less than 200s*.6=2 minutes to give up and die
<Chipaca> ogra_: as those are other issues beyond this whoopsie one
<Chipaca> unless
<Chipaca> hold on
<Chipaca> i might be talking about a fix not yet on trunk
<Chipaca> so it might just be trying the once
 * Chipaca looks at the changelog he's getting ready for trunk
<Chipaca> ogra_: right, so the image have an updated libwhoopsie and not an updated push, so it *won't* be trying 200 times each, just the 10 from upstart
<Chipaca> and so, yes, you'll see 10 very quick push-clients dying off, and probably no push running after
<ev> Chipaca: I'd rather not introduce that inconsistency and have two different ways of getting a system identifier. It has problems, but wouldn't you run into the same ones with anything custom?
<Chipaca> ev: I'd run into a bunch of problems you care about but I don't :)
<ev> such as? :)
<Chipaca> ev: as having a new id on a fresh reinstall is not a problem for me
<Chipaca> that's the narrow-minded "me", there; I do of course understand why using whoopsie would be better, but.
<ev> so I thought we agreed that we'd cache the identifier to the filesystem on first generation?
<ev> wouldn't that solve the problem of not being able to talk to ofono for you?
<Chipaca> ev: yeah. But AFAIK there was a bunch of refactoring associated, and we don't have time (or do we?)
<Chipaca> ev: the problem here isn't not talking to ofono; it's the interfaces all being down. Not talking to ofono would be the next problem down the line :)
<ev> well, I still think a refactor to use a file-based cache is cheaper than writing something from scratch
<ev> and indeed :)
<Chipaca> ev: for my narrow jfdi needs, a uuid in ~/.config/ would suffice, i fear. In any case, not going to do it now.
<Chipaca> 's a bug, not a feature
<ev> ?
<ogra_> Chipaca, ev , why dont you use /var/lib/dbus/machine-id ? that should be unique
<Chipaca> ogra_: nope, not unique
<ogra_> Chipaca, huh ?
<ogra_> that would be a super serious bug then
<ogra_> it needs to be generated on first start of dbus
<ogra_> if it is not and you find two identical ones on two different devices thats definitely a bug
<Chipaca> ogra_: when I've checked, it wasn't a 128-bit uuid; maybe that's changed?
<ogra_> its just a hash ... not sure if it is supposed to be 128bit
<ogra_> in any case it is unique per device
<Chipaca> reading the spec, it's a 128 bit uuid
<Chipaca> running it on my desktop gives me something believable
<Chipaca> 4f5c8eccce900cc3c236deax53a7fdfb
<Chipaca> looks like 128 bits to me
<ogra_> well, and on the phone you dont ?
<Chipaca> I don't have a phone atm
<ogra_> well, here it is different between devices  and also 33 chars long ...
<ogra_> so i assume its similar to what you have on desktop
<Chipaca> that would cover my use case. It doesn't cover ev's, though.
<Chipaca> as he needs it to be the same id on reinstall
<ogra_> that wont work
<ogra_> if you reinstall with --wipe it will format the partitions
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> with --bootstrap
<ricmm> seb128: whats going on?
<ogra_> thats what we do with all devices in the lab, with all QA test devices etc
<seb128> ricmm, unity8 desktop segfaults on start, in qtsensors code, since your update from yesterday, downgrading make it work back
<ogra_> seb128, hold it rotated in portatrait then :P
<ogra_> *portrait
 * seb128 turns ogra_ in landscape mode
<ricmm> seb128: do you have the stack trace?
<Chipaca> seb128: we've got to call him ‾ɐɹƃo now?
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> haha
<seb128> ricmm, getting one, I first downgraded to give a workaround to bschaefer, they are having a sprint and it was impacting them in their work there
<ricmm> k
<seb128> Chipaca, ;-)
<bschaefer> seb128, confirmed that sensor package fixed the issue. Thanks!
<seb128> bschaefer, yw!
<mhr3> jibel, ah, hm, could you add that to the bug?
<seb128> ricmm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7695008/
<jibel> mhr3, I updated the description.
<ricmm> mm
<ricmm> qtubuntu-0.54+14.10.20140613
<ricmm> that looks wrong
<ricmm> seb128: we are at 23.3
<seb128> ricmm, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu
<seb128> ?
<ricmm> oh sorry its crashing in qtubuntu not sensors
<ricmm> got it
<seb128> but it's the qtubuntu-sensors update that makes it crash
<seb128> because downgrading that binary to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-005/+build/6112664/+files/qtubuntu-sensors_0.6%2B14.10.20140619-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb makes it run
<ricmm> yea I got that
<seb128> k
<ricmm> ok give me some minutes
<seb128> you don't get the issue locally?
<ricmm> I do
<seb128> good, makes debugging easier ;-)
<ricmm> I'll push a fix with a qtubuntu-sensors landing I have silo'd right now
<seb128> thanks
<ricmm> seb128: what version did you downgrade to ?
<seb128> ricmm, I gave you the url just ^ ;-)
<seb128> ricmm, 14.10.20140619-0ubuntu1
<seb128> the previous one in utopic
<ricmm> yea, found the issue
<seb128> great
<ricmm> sorry about that
<seb128> no worry
<ricmm> bschaefer: sorry
<ricmm> hopefully will push this soon
<seb128> we need some sort of testing in place to make sure that phone landing stop making the desktop not start
<bschaefer> ricmm, no worries, got sorted out quickly!
<seb128> it has been happening a few times recently
<ricmm> that was my bad, I've been testing unity8 desktop since the previous stuff
<ricmm> not really sure why I didnt yesterday when landing this
<ricmm> I'll make it more explicit in the test plan
<seb128> thanks
<joke_art> how to install ubuntu touch on chinesse mobile phone?
<dobey> joke_art: is it a chinese google nexus 4?
<joke_art> no, it's chinesse android phone, not nexus, neither xiaomi or meizu
<dobey> then you probably will need to port to the device
<joke_art> how?
<dobey> !porting | joke_art
<dobey> !devices | joke_art
<ubot5> joke_art: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<dobey> if your phone isn't on that list, you probably need to port it. there should be a link to the porting guide somewhere on there
<frecel> good morning everyone
<frecel> how do I simulate getting a text message on the phone?
<popey> frecel: pitti may know via phone sim I believe?
<frecel> popey: I have good news, I finished a couple of things from last week yesterday and took the rest of the week off to work on the podcacher
<pitti> frecel: check out the autopilot tests of lp:messaging-app, they do that
<pitti> it's not that simple (you have to control phonesim via the Qt scripting), but it works well
<popey> frecel: yay
<frecel> pitti: so you're saying it would be easier to just get someone to send me a text message?
<popey> frecel: gimmie your number, happy to test ☻
<abeato> ogra_, question, how are android groups added to /etc/group?
<frecel> popey: let me check if maybe someone has submitted the bug I'm trying to replicate first
<pitti> frecel: for an one-off manual test, yes; for writing a test which you need to run a lot, definitively not :) it's just a copy&paste exercise
<popey> frecel: well, feel free to send me a text and I'll reply. my phone number is at te bottom of all my mails
<frecel> popey: don't you already have my phone number?
<popey> no ☹
<popey> not in this phone
<ricmm> seb128: can you test silo 005 when qtubuntu-sensors is done publishing in there?
<ricmm> both packages, platform-api and qtubuntu-sensors
<ogra_> abeato, during build by live-build
<abeato> ogra_, how can I add one? I need the media group for an OEM
<seb128> ricmm, sure
<popey> frecel: sent
<frecel> popey: thanks
<nik90> dednick: ping
<ogra_> abeato, in livecd-rootfs ... in live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/02-add_user_to_groups.chroot
<jdstrand> tedg: hey, I have this work item: add policy for InfographicConfinement (which refers to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/InfographicConfinement). I'm not sure of the status of this
<dednick> nik90: hi.
<tedg> jdstrand, The person to ask would be pete-woods, I think there's a silo coming for it.
<nik90> dednick: hey, I was told by charles that you would be the person to talk to about using Dbus property calls in qml
<abeato> ogra_, awesome, thanks
<nik90> dednick: Do you happen to know how that can be done? The indicator-datetime package will set a dbus property which I need to read from a confined clock app.
<pete-woods> jdstrand: basically we (might?) need a template for infographic "tools"
<nik90> dednick: I need to know how read and write into a Dbus property in QML.
<frecel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1333740
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1333740 in Ubuntu Music App "Playback stops when a text message is recieved" [Undecided,New]
<pete-woods> these are executables that read in some data from .cache, and spit out an SVG to stdout
<charles> nik90, well as per jdstrand's comments yesterday it'll probably be old-fashioned dbus getter/setter methods rather than genuine org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties
<jdstrand> pete-woods: can you let me know when you are ready for me to proceed? note, I am off next week
<nik90> charles: true I would still need to know if I can access those getter/setter methods via QML
<dednick> nik90: what kind of property is it?
<nik90> charles: can you answer that ^^
<dednick> nik90: is it just a dbus property, or is it exposed through an gaction?
<charles> nik90, dednick, the getters/setters instead of properties is because apparmor can only mediate to the method
<charles> dednick, this would be for getting/setting some alarm config options, eg alarm volume, duration, default sound filename
<pete-woods> jdstrand: well at the moment, you can just use a normal app template, which will presumably give you access to the same stuff that your co-packaged app has access to
<pete-woods> if that's fine from a security angle, then there may be nothing else to do
<dednick> nik90: ok, in that case, i think you'll need to write a qml component in c++ to connect to the dbus property. Not sure if there's dbus built into qml.
<charles> dednick, what nik90 and I haven't done is dbus getter method calls inside of qml, so that's the part we're looking for info on
<nik90> dednick: Do you happen to have a link or name to the qt c++ class which allows for dbus getter/setter method calls?
<jdstrand> pete-woods: since it is just the app's data, that should be fine from a security POV, though I thought that people wanted to have it be very strict, eg, no networking, etc
<dednick> nik90: sure. give me a minute to find an example
<jdstrand> pete-woods: I also have this work item: "provide apparmor profile for gettext process for infographic"
<dednick> nik90: there is no standard class. need to write your own.
<jdstrand> pete-woods: that is from like 13.10-- is that just handled by this helper now?
<jdstrand> pete-woods: or is that still relevant
<nik90> dednick: oh..the example would help in that case since I have not interacted with dbus calls before
<pete-woods> jdstrand: I think that's pretty much unrelated and irrelevant now
<pete-woods> that was for the old architecture
<jdstrand> ok, cool
<dednick> nik90: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/plugins/Powerd/Powerd.cpp
<frecel> popey: can you help me confirm another bug? This one is pretty weird
<popey> of course
<frecel> popey: start playing music on the phone and turn the screen off, then start rotating the phone and tap on the screen at the same time
<popey> do i need to dance a jig too?
<dednick> nik90: it's not really the best example. that's conneting to a signal.
<frecel> popey: it might help
<dednick> nik90: let me see if i can find something better
<nik90> dednick: I got to see it use QDbus which I can read more about
<frecel> I paused the music a few times by doing that even though the screen was off
<popey> hm, i cant even find the music app on my device
<frecel> and once somehow opened a dailer and almost made a phonecall, with the screen off
<popey> need to debug more
<popey> frecel: nothing when i rotate and tap
<frecel> popey: tap really fast in random spots, I did that by rotating the phone with one hand and tapping fast all over the screen
<frecel> popey: there must be some sweet spot because I found this yesterday by simply grabbing the phone when it was playing music
<dednick> nik90: ok. well this example is a bit complex, but base yours on the "CallIndicatorVisible" property.
<dednick> nik90: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/trunk/view/head:/libtelephonyservice/callmanager.cpp
<dednick> nik90: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/trunk/view/head:/libtelephonyservice/callmanager.h
<frecel> popey: I just replicated this two more times on my phone and the third time the whole thing crashed and I had to reboot
<nik90> dednick: thnx
<frecel> popey: ok the rotation thing seems to be irrelevant now
<charles> dednick, does this approach make sense, or would there be a better way of exporting settings from i-datetime to clock-app for nik90 to use?
<frecel> popey: but if you turn the screen off while all the music controls are on screen you should be able to use them
<popey> lemme see
<jdstrand> pete-woods: so, with the InfographicConfinement, does the visualizer need any additional rules for the confinement, or does the standard template wholly cover it?
<popey> frecel: music app is missing on my phone #95
<pete-woods> jdstrand: the standard template will wholly cover it, although I'm sure it can be argued that it could be confined further
<pete-woods> although if you've installed an app in the same click package, that can already go on the network, etc
<jdstrand> pete-woods: ah, that is food
<jdstrand> good
<pete-woods> food = good :)
<jdstrand> hehe
<frecel> popey: haha, I'm still on 94, I might wait until 96 to update :D
<jdstrand> will the visualizer have its own entry in the hooks db (ie appname), or is the visualizer hook in the app's entry? (ie, do the visualizer and the hook have the same appname?
<jdstrand> pete-woods: ^
<pete-woods> jdstrand: they will most likely share the same appname
<pete-woods> as the whole point of the visualiser is to read data that the app has written out
<jdstrand> pete-woods: right, but appname isn't needed for that since it is the pkgname ("name" in click manifest) that is used for those app specific directories
<jdstrand> specifically so that a dev could ship multiple apps and share data
<pete-woods> ah yes, that makes sense
<pete-woods> I guess it could be in its own hook, then
<jdstrand> if the appname's are not the same, then I can simply adjust the reviewers tools to not allow any policygroups when it is a visualizer
<jdstrand> and then we don't need a separate template
<jdstrand> s/appname's/appnames/
<jdstrand> you would need to specify the security policy twice though, but that would keep things quite clean and make sure that the infographic can't talk to things on dbus, etc
<dednick> charles: meh. dbus properties seems like the logical place to me. unless they're to be used in the indicators as well.
<jdstrand> and it wouldn't extend the policy of the infographic helper in case the app was specially confined or unconfined
<jdstrand> pete-woods: thoughts?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: I've just realised I'm talking nonsense
<pete-woods> working on too many things at once
<jdstrand> sorry (I know the feeling)
<pete-woods> the visualisers actually read stuff from ~/.cache/usermetrics/tmp/
<pete-woods> and this is the only directory they need to read
<jdstrand> ah, so they need special confinement
<jdstrand> ie, their own template
<jdstrand> I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/InfographicConfinement needs to be updated
<jdstrand> pete-woods: could you update that sometime before you are ready for me to do my part?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: will do, sure
<frecel> popey: why are you torturing people with OCD? http://i.imgur.com/cA9cGlF.png
<jdstrand> pete-woods: thanks! note, I don't expect this to be particularly complicated, I just want to make sure we are on the same page and moving in the same direction :)
<pete-woods> jdstrand: yep, that makes sense to me
<alberto_> jhodapp: for https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/media-hub/use-new-dbus-interface-for-display/+merge/223338
<jhodapp> alberto_: hey
<alberto_> jhodapp: dbus-cpp will throw an exception when the interfaces are not found
<jhodapp> alberto_: yeah I was wondering that...I replied to your comments on that MR
<popey> frecel: fixed your ocd
<alberto_> jhodapp: you can try the landing-020 ppa
<alberto_> jhodapp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7695647/
<jhodapp> alberto_: perfect thanks
<alberto_> jhodapp: ok I wil add the try-catch blocks
<jhodapp> alberto_: thanks...does the compositor start automatically on boot?
<alberto_> jhodapp: yes it does
<jhodapp> cool
<jhodapp> rebooting
<jhodapp> alberto_: yep, that was the issue
<jhodapp> alberto_: once you add the try/catch blocks, I'll approve the MR
<jhodapp> alberto_: the rest of the code looks good
<alberto_> jhodapp: cool thanks
<alberto_> jhodapp: is there any logging in media-hub?
<jhodapp> alberto_: not anything formal, just use cout/cerr
<pete-woods> jdstrand: I've started getting this error - ERROR: Invalid policy version for 'com.ubuntu.scope-click_scope-click_1.0.0.json'. Skipping
<alberto_> jhodapp: ok
<pete-woods> jdstrand: do you have any suggestions what might be causing it?
<alberto_> jhodapp: and where would it go to? is there a log file?
<jdstrand> pete-woods: what framework are you using?
<jhodapp> alberto_: yes, in ~/.cache/upstart/media-hub.log
<jdstrand> pete-woods: and what apparmor policy version?
<alberto_> jhodapp: thanks
<pete-woods> jdstrand: this is on the desktop, and the policy version is 1.2
<pete-woods> I'm just running click install packagename.click
<jhodapp> alberto_: I noticed that when I press the power button while playing a video with this media-hub, I don't get the welcome screen when I turn it back on
<jdstrand> pete-woods: what is the framework specified in the click manifest?
<jhodapp> alberto_: do you?
<jhodapp> alberto_: and that means that the video playback doesn't pause
<alberto_> jhodapp: oh you need to install the rest of the packages..
<alberto_> jhodapp: the full thing is powerd unity8 unity-system-compositor indicator-power media-hub
<jhodapp> alberto_: ah ok cool
<pete-woods> jdstrand: ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev1
<alberto_> jhodapp: sorry, i just gave you those two which affected the crash in media-hub
<jhodapp> np
<pete-woods> jdstrand: I think it's referring to the apparmor version
<jdstrand> pete-woods: interesting. can you give me the click?
<jdstrand> pete-woods: right, but the framework and the policy version need to match. 14.10 goes with 1.2
<jdstrand> so that is correct
<jdstrand> pete-woods: are you installing on a 14.10 system?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: yes, just uploading the package somewhere now
<jhodapp> alberto_: even after those package upgrades, I still don't get the welcome screen
<jhodapp> alberto_: and I did reboot
<pete-woods> jdstrand: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qra8pj5m9u5oh7y/com.pete-woods.soundcloud_1.0.3_amd64.click
<jhodapp> alberto_: am I missing anything else?
<jdstrand> pete-woods: it worked fine here. what is the output of 'cat /usr/share/click/frameworks/ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev1.framework' on the affected system?
<alberto_> jhodapp: nope that should be it... was unity8 upgraded?
<jhodapp> alberto_: yes it was
<jhodapp> alberto_: these things were upgraded: indicator-power unity8 unity8-common unity8-private
<jdstrand> pete-woods: and also the output of: aa-easyprof --policy-vendor=ubuntu --policy-version=1.2 --show-template --template=ubuntu-scope-network
<alberto_> jhodapp: umm..I see it was rebuilt this morning...let me try here
<pete-woods> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7695746/
<jdstrand> pete-woods: and the contents of /usr/share/click/frameworks/ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev1.framework?
<pete-woods> Base-Name: ubuntu-sdk
<pete-woods> Base-Version: 14.10
<pete-woods> jdstrand: ^
<jdstrand> ok, so the system seems fine
<pete-woods> jdstrand: the weird thing is that the soundcloud scope has stopped installing
<jdstrand> pete-woods: what about 'cat /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/com.pete-woods.soundcloud_soundcloud_1.0.3.json'
<pete-woods> and I didn't think I changed anything
<pete-woods> {
<pete-woods>     "template": "ubuntu-scope-network",
<pete-woods>     "policy_groups": [],
<pete-woods>     "policy_version": 1.2
<pete-woods> }
<jdstrand> pete-woods: can you paste: dpkg -l|grep apparmor
<jhodapp> alberto_: ok
<alberto_> jhodapp: image #95?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7695756/
<jhodapp> 91 on my mako, I have 95 on flo
<jhodapp> alberto_: ^
<alberto_> jhodapp: ok
<jhodapp> alberto_: I can try upgrading to 95 if you need me to
<jdstrand> pete-woods: can you paste: dpkg -l|grep click
<pete-woods> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7695765/
<jdstrand> I don't have 0.4.28 here. I doubt that is the issue, but let me try it with that
<alberto_> jhodapp: it should be ok
<jhodapp> ok
<jdstrand> nope, still worked
<jdstrand> pete-woods: file /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.pete-woods.soundcloud/1.0.3/scope-security.json
<jdstrand> it should be ASCII text
<pete-woods> jdstrand: is it utf8?
<jdstrand> /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.pete-woods.soundcloud/1.0.3/scope-security.json: ASCII text
<pete-woods> jdstrand: mine says the same
<jdstrand> pete-woods: how about: sudo aa-clickhook -d -f
<pete-woods> sudo aa-clickhook -d -f
<pete-woods> ERROR: Invalid policy version for 'com.ubuntu.scope-click_scope-click_1.0.0.json'. Skipping
<jdstrand> oh wait
<pete-woods> only complaining about the new scope
<pete-woods> interesting
<jdstrand> that is a different click than what you gave me :)
<jdstrand> can you give me the click for com.ubuntu.scope-click?
<jdstrand> pete-woods: so, there are two problems?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: I thought I had the same problem for two different click packages
<jdstrand> pete-woods: click-apparmor is likely working for the soundcloud scope. eg, I have:
<jdstrand> $ sudo aa-status |grep soundcloud
<pete-woods> but I don't
<jdstrand>    com.pete-woods.soundcloud_soundcloud_1.0.3
<pete-woods> yeah, the soundcloud one is fine
<jdstrand> can you paste /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/com.ubuntu.scope-click_scope-click_1.0.0.json?
<pete-woods> jdstrand: you've helped me unravel my stupidity
<jdstrand> ah
<jdstrand> ok, well, then, I guess I'm done :)
<pete-woods> :D
<pete-woods> I have an old framework specified
<jdstrand> right
<jdstrand> ok, good. mystery solved
<jdstrand> fyi, click-reviewers-tools should help you discover things like that
<jdstrand> (though for the moment you should use the package from utopic on utopic, but soon we'll adjust the trusty package to be able to handle utopic frameworks)
<pete-woods> cool, I will install this in future
<alberto_> jhodapp: yep you are right...it looks like the new build of the unity8 package does not have my MR changes
<alberto_> jhodapp: I'll rebuld
<jhodapp> alberto_: cool thanks, let me know when I can upgrade and try again
<awe_> rsalveti, no audio during phone calls with new module ( installed tp-ofono + your module on #89 )
<awe_> rsalveti, I can try flashing today's image after lunch and can re-test
<rsalveti> awe_: oh, you need ubuntu-touch-session as well
<awe_> ah
<rsalveti> libpulse-mainloop-glib0 libpulse0 pulseaudio pulseaudio-module-bluetooth pulseaudio-module-droid ubuntu-touch-session telepathy-ofono
<rsalveti> basically
<awe_> k
<davmor2> rsalveti, awe: and don't forget the partridge in a pear tree
<awe_> rsalveti, looks good from my end.  Didn't test BT at all, but call audio works fine for me, corking seems to work too on incoming calls
<awe_> rsalveti, if there's any other specific tests cases you'd like me to run, please let me know
<rsalveti> awe_: that's mostly what I wanted you to validate, thanks :-)
<awe_> rsalveti, NP
<dednick> boiko: hey. i've added a comment to your dialer-app branch. doesn't seem to work
<dednick> when i answer a call, the call window doesnt come up.
<dednick> "live call window" i mean
<mike123> Hello can anyone help in compiling an app for Touch ?
<dobey> just ask your question, don't ask to ask
<mhall119> beuno: I'm getting all kids of oopses from the click store
<beuno> mhall119, yes
<beuno> it's broken
<beuno> being fixed
<dpm> hey dobey, do you know where the translations for "Ubuntu Store" and "Get more apps i..." come from? Are they in unity-click-scope and they just need a .pot update, or are they in a separate project now?
<dobey> dpm: they are in the scope
<dobey> dpm: the "Get more apps" string should already be in the .pot; "Ubuntu Store" might be in the new .ini file, and i don't know if it's getting translated. i'll check
<dpm> dobey, thanks. Yeah, I can see "Get more apps..." in the sources, but it doesn't seem to be in the .pot yet
<dobey> dpm: oh, i guess i need to update it manually. i'll do that today
<dpm> dobey, cool, thanks. Unrelated to that, I've noticed that on image #95 the preview images are not being loaded from the store when you look at an app preview. Is that a known issue with the store or the scope?
<dobey> 13:40 < mhall119> beuno: I'm getting all kids of oopses from the click store
<dobey> 13:41 < beuno> mhall119, yes
<dobey> 13:41 < beuno> it's broken
<dobey> dpm: i presume it's that ^^
<dobey> 13:41 < beuno> being fixed
<dpm> ah, ok, good to know it's being looked at
<dobey> dpm: my phone is still on 50 and there were issues loading images and stuff when i just opened the store on it
<beuno> it is fixed now
<dpm> beuno, indeed it is, seeing images now, thanks!
<dpm> beuno, so now images are downloading, but installing new apps is failing
<beuno> dpm, works here
<beuno> what's the symptom?
<dpm> beuno, working wifi connection, search for an app in the store, click on the icon for the search result, get preview, click install and then download error: http://i.imgur.com/z8BT3bX.png
<beuno> dpm, ah, I see
<beuno> yes, there's a fallout from the breakage
<beuno> I'll let you know
<dpm> thanks beuno
<jdstrand> awe_: hi! where is the bzr tree for urfkill?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, lp:ubuntu/urfkill
<jdstrand> well, that was easy
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: thanks!
<awe_> jdstrand, pmcgowan, well... that's the auto-created tree
<awe_> unfortunately, we're not doing MRs against it
<awe_> and building it is a bit of a pita
<jdstrand> awe_: should I just use a debdiff for that?
<awe_> you could... cyphermox is the maintainer, and he's away this week
<pmcgowan> awe_, sorry my bad
<awe_> pmcgowan, no worries
<pmcgowan> awe_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7696724/
<jdstrand> awe_: so, I'm posting debdiffs to the bug just so people can easily see what I am doing, but also doing MRs like you requested
<jdstrand> awe_: (fyi, two more are coming)
 * jdstrand is talking about bug #1296415
<ubot5> bug 1296415 in ofono (Ubuntu) "[security] please use apparmor to restrict access to ofono to approved services" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296415
<jdstrand> awe_: so, once I do all that, will you be driving the landing?
<awe_> sure... I'll need to work with sergiusens or mandel to create the silo.  Let me know if you'd like me to do some testing prior to silo creation
<jdstrand> I think testing in the silo will be fine
<awe_> k
<jdstrand> I've been running the configuration on my phone for weeks (excepting 03mmsproxy which I added yesterday)
<jdstrand> and I'm verifying the packaging is doing the right thing in the emulator
<jdstrand> so, between those two, I think we can go straight to a silo once I get all the MRs submitted
<awe_> jdstrand, sounds good.  note, we have a pending ofono MR/landing which I just created today, so we not sure if we can land both this week
<awe_> jdstrand, we have a weekly network/telephony sync meeting thu @ 10AM EST, maybe you could join and we could discuss landing plan?
<awe_> jdstrand, I'm headed out the door now, but let's catch up later today, or tomorrow
<jdstrand> awe_: I should be able to make that meeting. just send me an invite
<jdstrand> awe_: thanks
<awe_> jdstrand, ack
<jdstrand> awe_: I know you are away, but officially handing off to phonedations now (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1296415/comments/19)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1296415 in ofono (Ubuntu) "[security] please use apparmor to restrict access to ofono to approved services" [High,In progress]
<FireRobot> Selling bitcoin miners?? Computers? Devices? eBooks? Software? Games? Mining contracts? Check this out easy way to sell online   http://t.co/Riwsk6HCpo?title=Sell_Merchandise_Online
<daker> ogra_: hi, i still can't take screenshot, anyidea if it's fixed ?
<ahayzen> fginther, ping
<Elleo> popey: are those file manager MRs needed before the feature freeze, or is file manager not included in that?
<Elleo> popey: Ken's on holiday at the moment, but I'll happily take a look at them; it's just I'm a bit rushed at the moment trying to get things finished for the feature freeze, so might not get to it until Friday/Monday
<cpyarger> Does anyone here have a working utopic image for the maguro build?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-25
<cpyarger> rsalveti, Do you have any information on this?
<cpyarger> sergiusens, I believe you have worked with the maguro build, as you have a bug report submitted for it. May you offer some advice?
<sergiusens> cpyarger: from an ubuntu engineering perspective, maguro isn't supported anymore
<cpyarger> sergiusens, officially it isn't, But are there any unofficial builds? I have tried following the porting guide, but It seems to be unclear or incomplete, and I am unsure of how to get a running utopic with my device, or even one that supports basic cellphone functionality.
<sergiusens> cpyarger: if you build from the official repos; mostly everything should be there already
 * sergiusens checks
<cpyarger> I may also be having issues to by device being a "toro" not an official maguro.
<sergiusens> https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/#/admin/projects/aosp/device/samsung/maguro
<sergiusens> cpyarger: oh; you will have no radio
<sergiusens> cdma200 == no radio support in ofono
<cpyarger> I see, I am interested in getting this working, But to be perfectly honest I have no idea where to start other than flashing the official stable maguro.
<sergiusens> cpyarger: if you want to build just https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Set_up_your_development_environment
<sergiusens> you will already get maguro there
<sergiusens> then just extract the drivers
<sergiusens> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers
<sergiusens> the maguro ones
<cpyarger> or should it be the toro ones due to me having a toro?
<sergiusens> just get both
<cpyarger> ok
<sergiusens> should be an issue; but the maguro build target will ref the maguro ones
<sergiusens> they are overlapping everywhere except for the radio chip iirc
<cpyarger> with phablet-dev-bootstrap should i be pulling phablet-4.4.2_r1
<sergiusens> cpyarger: pass in the options as mentioned in the wiki
<cpyarger> ok
<cpyarger> sergiusens, I will let you know when the phabletdev-bootstrap command completes
<sergiusens> cheers
<cpyarger> sergiusens, One of the steps that has been confusing me is what to put in for the roomservice.xml file as i am once again running a tuna/torl rather than maguro. or even what to put for maguro.
<sergiusens> cpyarger: that's only if you are using targets not provided by aosp
<cpyarger> Oh! ok.
<sergiusens> cpyarger: feel free to edit the wiki with makes it clearer
<cpyarger> I will probably do that after i get some modicum of success ^_^ No need to add bad edits.
<lotuspsychje> http://itsfoss.com/meizu-unveils-ubuntu-smartpones-mobile-asia-expo/
<leszek> hi all
<lotuspsychje> leszek: hello
<tomheng> is Ubuntu touch based on Android 4.4.2 now ?
<lotuspsychje> no ubuntu touch is much safer
<lotuspsychje> its a different Os then android
<RAOF> tomheng: Yeah, looks like.
<RAOF> android-headers/utopic,utopic,now 4.4.2-1-0ubuntu2
<tomheng> q
<tomheng> ls
<tomheng> ls
<tomheng> ls
<tomheng> hardware/qcom/display/msm8960/libgralloc/gpu.cpp:49:5: error: 'allocSize' was not declared in this scope
<tomheng> what is the error mean and how to fixed it
<tomheng> whois
<tomheng> ls
<dholbach> Guten Morgen Berlin! :)
<dholbach> oops
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Colour TV Day! :-D
<DexterF> hi
<toto976> hi
<DexterF> need a new handset anyway, so I'd like to get one I can try Ubuntu Touch on. nexus4 is out for not having removable storage and non-removable battery. in terms of specs (display, size, cpu) it's roughly what I'm after. recommendations
<DexterF> ?
<tomheng_> is Ubuntu touch based on cm or AOSP, NOW /
<tomheng> anyone can answer me ?
<ogra_> tomheng, AOSP
<ogra_> (well, the few android bits in the container are ... ubuntu touch is based on ubuntu ;) )
<tomheng> base on AOSP 4.4.2 ？
<ogra_> yes
<tomheng> can i build it from cm 11.0 device source code ?
<ogra_> not sure that works ... you will need to kind of merge your tree with the ubuntu one
<ogra_> so you might hit some issues to get that going
<tomheng> now, the wiki(https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting) is weird.
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> it only got randomly updated in the past when we switched from CM to AOSP and when we changed technologies
<ogra_> once the devices are released and the platform doesnt move as much anymore we will likely find some time to update it properly
<tomheng> but the wiki is still introduced how to build ut from cm source code.
<ogra_> there is a link for the AOSP build somewhere
<tomheng> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AOSPBuild , this one ?
<ogra_> yeah
<tomheng> it is still newest and work ?
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> it refers to the current trr though
<ogra_> *tree
<tomheng> thanks, i will try it later according to that tutorial. hope it still work.
<ricmm> seb128: hi
<ricmm> seb128: my fixes from yday landed to distro, care to give them a shot?
<seb128> ricmm, hey, I upgraded this morning, my unity8-desktop is back to working, thanks ;-)
<ogra_> does it rotate properl now as well ?
<ogra_> :)
<Laney> on desktop we prefer the user to rotate him or herself
<ogra_> haha
<ricmm> :)
<daker> Saviq: yo, just found the size of shape holding the icons on the dash is not fixed
<Saviq> daker, I know
<daker> Saviq: ok :)
<Saviq> daker, the dash toolkit never allowed for it...
<Saviq> daker, I'm thinking we'll have to hardcode
<daker> Saviq: and since we don't fix the size of the icon metionned in .desktop, that would be a problem, their is a webapp called "DigitallyRadio" that has this issue
<Saviq> daker, yeah, that icon is completely broken ;)
<daker> Saviq: yes
<ogra_> daker, oh, wrt your ping from tonight, yes, phablet-screenshot is working fine with the patest phablet-tools
<daker> ogra_: ok so i need to check why it's not working for me
<ogra_> make sure to have phablet-tools 1.0+14.10.20140616-0ubuntu1  or newer
<daker> ok thanks
<dednick> Saviq: do qml apps get notification when they're focused/unfocused, suspended/resumed, etc?
<mpt> ogra_, hi, I’m working on the design for Developer Mode. What are the pros and cons for the user of turning it on?
<Saviq> dednick, focus/unfocus they should, yes, suspended/resumed not yet
<Saviq> dednick, they will receive it through http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qt.html#ApplicationState-enum
<Saviq> or well, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qguiapplication.html#applicationStateChanged to be correct
<Cimi> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.privacy/+merge/213124
<ogra_> mpt, a simple on<7off switch should be enough ... the plan is to only allow enabling developer mode if a lockscreen password/pattern/number is set up though ...
<ogra_> *on/off
<dednick> Saviq: thanks
<mpt> ogra_, sure, but for someone wandering into this screen, I’d like to write an explanation of why they might not want to turn it on just for fun
<seb128> Cimi, yes?
<Cimi> seb128, review! :D
<seb128> Cimi, oh, ok ;-)
<Cimi> seb128, I don't think the location backend is working
<Cimi> seb128, so I commented my code and put a label instead
<seb128> k
<Cimi> seb128, design agrees
<ogra_> mpt, ah ... well, probably something like: "this option allows developer access via an USB cable attached to your computer"
<seb128> check with tvoss though, location should be working
<mpt> ogra_, and how does that differ from the usual MTP access?
<ogra_> it gives you shell access (adb) ... not sure how/if you want to have something like that in your description though
<mpt> ogra_, can a phone be wiped over USB with one but not the other?
<ogra_> yes
<mpt> Can any part of storage be accessed over one but not the other?
<ogra_> you have full console acccess to all data of the phablet user
<ogra_> mtp only gives you access to a set of predefined exported dirs
<seb128> ogra_, isn't adb giving you root access to the device?
<mpt> Excellent, that’s what I wanted to know
<ogra_> seb128, yes, currently ... that will be gone though, you will have to sudo
<seb128> well, that's still access, how you get it is a detail
<ogra_> right
<seb128> it means you get access to the data, not restricted to the phablet user
<ogra_> you will only be able to enable adb if you have changed your PW though
<Cimi> seb128, I don't have the page in system settings in my phone
<seb128> Cimi, oh, that is not implemented indeed, but I think the backend are available now so it could
<Cimi> seb128, well, let's do it when we have those pages
<seb128> k
<Cimi> seb128, when we have them, we can test uncommenting code from the wizard
<mpt> ogra_, so would this warning be accurate and comprehensive? “When Developer Mode is on, anyone can access, change, or delete any data on this phone without unlocking it, by connecting it to another device.”
<ogra_> mpt, i would say "to another computer"
<ogra_> but yeah
<mpt> They could also connect it to a tablet, right? (Convergence!:-)
<ogra_> theoretically yes, technically not possible unles you solder a special cable yourself :)
<mpt> or have a tablet with a USB port
<ogra_> heh, right ..
<Cimi> seb128, on the phone plugin
<Cimi> seb128, I believe we don't know if we have a sim slot or not?
<seb128> Cimi, not sure, seems like a question for awe/the ofono team
<seb128> Wellark, do you know ^ ?
<Wellark> Cimi, seb128: pong
<Wellark> what's the question again?
<Cimi> Wellark, if there is a way to see if we have a phone or a tablet wifi only
<Wellark> well, you could ask the number of modems from ofono
<Cimi> Wellark, SimManager on the system settings boolean present property is false
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Wellark, serviceNumbers is more than 0?
<Wellark> Cimi: no service number or anything. those are per modem values which you don't have at all if you don't have a modem
<Wellark> what api are you using
<Wellark> ?
<Cimi> Wellark,
<Cimi> import Ubuntu.SystemSettings.Phone 1.0
<Cimi> actually no
<Cimi> this is different story
<Cimi> so yeah we have no API
<Cimi> will patch this
<Wellark> Cimi: yeah, that API will not cut it
<Cimi> Wellark, where is this code?
<Cimi> ofono/
<Wellark> don't know
<Wellark> just checked the plugins/phone
<Wellark> but don't know where the ofono classes are coming from
<tomheng> hardware/qcom/audio/legacy/alsa_sound/AudioUsbALSA.cpp:44:17: fatal error: jni.h: No such file or directory
<tomheng> why jni.h can not found ?
<ogra_> tomheng, because there is no java in our tree at all
<tomheng> how to fixed it ?
<ogra_> no idea ... disable the bit of the build perhaps
<ogra_> s/the/that/
<ogra_> (we wouldnt have any support for alsa vis USB anyway in ubuntu)
<ogra_> *via
<tomheng> I am trying to port Ubuntu Touch to my phone, but i dont know what should i modify to suit for building.
<ogra_> well, yuo need to have some experience with the adnroid build system to do a port ...
<ogra_> for the issue above just disable the USB alsa supprt in the build scripts
<tomheng> sorry,i am newbie to that. but i want to study to build ubuntu touch.
<ogra_> well, the porting part is more "build a minimal android" than doing any ubuntu stuff :)
<ogra_> which means you need some experience with building android
<tomheng> if there is a wiki tell me what should i remove and modify maybe helpful.
<sergiusens> popey: do you recall ever having a 'load more tweets' button/label in the twitter webapp?
<Macer> any news on any type of release for an actual device? only thing i can find is from march and it says "fall of this year" so is that at all solid?
 * sergiusens notices that disabling the nautilus new storage connected event triggered window popup was his decision yet
<popey> sergiusens: pass
<mpt> ogra_, this still needs review by another designer, but it’s complete now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice#developer-mode
<ogra_> mpt, how do i get to that page ? is there an icon on the front page or is it hidden somewhere in the system-info page ?
<ogra_> (like on android)
<mpt> ogra_, scroll up :-)
<ogra_> mpt, ah, perfect, thanks :)
<tomheng> hardware/qcom/display/msm8960/libgralloc/gpu.cpp:49:5: error: 'allocSize' was not declared in this scope
<tomheng> what does the error mean and how to fixed it ?
<tomheng> Could anyone give me some tips?
<pete-woods> hey all, can anyone tell me how to take a screenshot on the phone?
<pete-woods> I've tried googling, but can't find anything that actually worked
<popey> pete-woods: phablet-screenshot in phablet-tools
<pete-woods> ahh
<pete-woods> I was looking for tools on the device itself
<pete-woods> popey: thanks!
<oSoMoN> anyone running image #96 is seeing the browser crash on startup like I do?
<ogra_> oSoMoN, i stearted it but didnt use it on 96 ... it started fine
<ogra_> *started it
<tomheng> Unable to find a valid linux-image dependency from the meta package linux-image-aries
<tomheng> i had fixed last error, but a new old occur.
<ogra_> oSoMoN, trying it again here i can browse the ubuntu shop just fine
<oSoMoN> ogra_, thanks for the testing, I can reliably reproduce the crash here, it seems the segfault is in fontconfig, which I see was upgraded in #96…
<ogra_> hmm, i test on flo here btw
<ogra_> let me try some other pages
<ogra_> works fine too
<ogra_> ricmm, the rotation stuff is sooo much better !!!
<sergiusens> dbarth: thanks for the release of the gmail webapp that allows multiple accounts
<dbarth> sergiusens: yw ;)
<dbarth> sergiusens: the latest one also lets you work with their recent account url changes
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu is doomed | http://askubuntu.com/q/488052
<tedg> cjwatson, Can I make a click hook that is package based (i.e. not based on a particular entry in "hooks")
<cjwatson> tedg: don't think so
<ricmm> ogra_: yup its nice
<blackenedgod> hi everyone is there any support of ubuntu touch for xperia sola phone ?
<blackenedgod> hi everyone is there any support of ubuntu touch for xperia sola phone ?
<cwayne> mardy: ping
<mterry> sarnold, hello!  Do you have time today to chat about bug 1234983?
<ubot5> bug 1234983 in Unity 8 "greeter pin stored in plain text with hidden demo greeter code" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234983
<Cimi> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard.privacy/+merge/213124
<ogra_> slangasek, i understood doko works on the corrupt backtraces ... which is a result of a version skew between gdb/gcc and the libs ?
<ogra_> slangasek, oh, btw, there was a request to seed gdbserver (so devs dont need to make the image writable for live debugging) ... any objections from the foundations side to that ?
<slangasek> ogra_: where did you hear that?
<slangasek> ogra_: no objections from our side to gdbserver seeding
<ogra_> slangasek, in a hangout meeting and it was initially found in malta by Wellark iirc
<ogra_> cool, thanks
<slangasek> ogra_: well, I think that's random speculation; we have a general problem with armhf backtracing unrelated to libstdc++
<ogra_> oh, ok
<pmcgowan> slangasek, there is some work on your team to land libqofono in the archive for our system settings work, was wondering if you knew the status
<ogra_> that was the explanation i heard multiple times
<ogra_> didnt mean to cause confusion
<slangasek> pmcgowan: nobody's said anything about libqofono to me; can you give me a more precise pointer? (person / bug report / branch / problem description)
<slangasek> ogra_: right, I don't think that explanation came from foundations though? :)
<pmcgowan> slangasek, sil2100 was working on it earlier this week based on packaging Ken had done
<ogra_> yeah, i'm not sure anymore
<ogra_> ETOOMANYHANGOUTS
<ogra_> if we had kept IRC meetings i could gerp a log now ...
<ogra_> *grep
<slangasek> pmcgowan: ok; I knew from sil2100 that he was looking at some libqofono cleanup, didn't realize that was related to blocking the system settings work.  And I don't find any in-progress code branches anywhere in launchpad for anything called "libqofono" or "qofono".  So I think this will have to wait for his return tomorrow
<pmcgowan> slangasek, thats fine thank you
<slangasek> I assume that since it's a new package, all the in-progress stuff is offline somewhere
<cwayne> is there plans to be common component for app devs to implement bottom swipe?
<davmor2> ogra_: you need a hangout irc bot that transcribes the audio to text and then pushes it to a channel.  There's a itch for you to scratch if ever I saw one :D
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<ogra_> *just* need to write that speech recognition SW
<ogra_> might do it on the weekend :P
<dednick> boiko: hey. couple of comments on your dialer-app MP.
<boiko> dednick: hello
<boiko> dednick: let me check
<boiko> dednick: so, as I explained to you before, this flag should only be used when the dialer is in focus
<boiko> dednick: because if dialer crashes for whatever reason, the flag won't be set, that's why I didn't bother making it work when in background
<dednick> boiko: sigh... so i have to check the dialer is in focus. that's kind of crap.
<dednick> boiko: but ok.
<dednick> ls
<boiko> dednick: I'm open to suggestions on a better way to solve this
<boiko> dednick: is there a public API telephony-service could use to query if dialer-app is running/active?
<boiko> dednick: the only way I see to fix this is to register dialer-app in dbus, and make telephony-service check whether it is registered
<boiko> dednick: but creating a dbus object just to check if the app is alive seems a little too much
<dednick> boiko: i guess what we have is fine for the moment.
<boiko> dednick: so, when dialer is in focus, you can rely on the callIndicatorVisible, and when it is not, you check the hasCalls
<dednick> boiko: we can revisit if we ever need other apps to use the property.
<boiko> dednick: yep, ok
<ahayzen> fginther, ping
<fginther> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> fginther, i think i broke jenkins last night with one of my mps...it has got stuck on generic-update_mp for 20hrs
<ahayzen> fginther, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-update_mp/3507/console
<ahayzen> fginther, are you able to resolve that or do i need to talk so someone else?
<sarnold> mterry: hello :)
<fginther> ahayzen, I aborted the job, it should try again
<mterry> sarnold, hi!  Do you have time for a quick hangout?
<ahayzen> fginther, ok thanks, there should have been other ones after i guess they would have been queued as well?
<fginther> ahayzen, yeah, they were stuck. Jenkins doesn't deal with this very well :-(
<sarnold> mterry: sure
<ahayzen> fginther, ok well thanks for unblocking it :)
 * genii makes more coffee
<budders893> Hello all!
<boiko> mterry: hi, do you have a silo for the greeter active property already?
<mterry> boiko, no
<budders893> would ubuntu touch be stable enough to do basic stuff on? like watching youtube, surfing the web etc
<boiko> mterry: what would be the easiest way for me to test this? just build unity8 from your MR?
<boiko> mterry: or do I need more things?
<mterry> boiko, yeah that should be all you need
<boiko> mterry: nice! btw, I have branches for telephony-service and dialer-app already, they are untested yet though
<boiko> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/telephony-service/greeter_active and https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/dialer-app/emergency_mode
<boiko> mterry: the dialer one has some mocking code that switches from greeter to non-greeter mode every 3s
<sil2100> boiko: hello :)
<boiko> sil2100: hi
<sil2100> boiko: do you know if you could find someone to do a landing of the gallery-app fix for toolbars? From what I heard Bill is not around, and we would like to get rid of that regression finally ;)
<boiko> sil2100: as far as I know oSoMoN is taking care of that
<boiko> sil2100: well, to get rid of that regression we need also the fix on Mir, what was done on gallery was just a workaround
<sil2100> boiko: ok, so it seems all our regressions are Mir-related then ;)
<sil2100> boiko: so let me poke oSoMoN in the morning about that then
<ogra_> https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/gallery-app/gallery-app-fix_toolbar_device/+merge/224013
<ogra_> thats the MP for the issue
<ogra_> just failed CI anyway
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I’m testing the fix, I should be able to give an ack for landing soon
<sil2100> oSoMoN: o/
<sil2100> oSoMoN: thank you!
<boiko> sil2100: regarding the AP failures on dialer and messaging, I still don't have fixes for those, I'm trying to finish the emergency mode on dialer before working on that
<oSoMoN> sil2100, silo 5 can be published
<boiko> sil2100: well, actually I have already taken a look at the failures and why they might be happening, just don't have MRs for that yet
<sil2100> boiko: ok, thanks for looking into those in overall, it's not super urgent but we would like to get those fixed somewhere in the future
<sil2100> oSoMoN: \o/
<sil2100> robru: ^
<boiko> sil2100: they will at some point :)
<sil2100> boiko: I love the sound of that ;)
<boiko> sil2100: hehe
<robru> oSoMoN, sorry about that, was in a meeting. published
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN, you're welcome
<Elleo> sil2100: heya, if you have a minute to do some reviewing, I've got a branch that works around that keyboard issue now (plus fixes a build issue with the new qt packages): https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/fix-1332624/+merge/224419
<sil2100> Elleo: hey! Let me try looking into that :)
<sil2100> Elleo: thanks for the fix btw.!
<Elleo> sil2100: thanks :)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I was looking for you earlier, to get a libqofono update
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hey! I already got an e-mail from slangasek and we discussed how to proceed further - so, the package was ready, but then I noticed that Ken disabled the tests for the package, and they seem to fail right now
<sil2100> pmcgowan: so slangasek proposed to fix the tests and only then publish the package
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ah, well that makes sense
<sil2100> pmcgowan: the ETA is tomorrow morning - if I won't be able to resolve it by then, we'll think of something (like publishing with those disabled for now)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, any idea on whats wrong with the tests?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: the qmake file is a bit strangely written so it might be some 'paths' missing in our debian/rules file, but I'll know more once I sit down finally and look into the details
<pmcgowan> sil2100, thanks much
<sil2100> pmcgowan: sorry for the delay, wanted it to happen today but then I had to take almost a day off
<pmcgowan> np
<pmcgowan> appreciate the help
<pmcgowan> sil2100, can you help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1334177
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334177 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Regression: Performance hit when editing sorted lists" [Critical,Triaged]
<pmcgowan> or robru ^^
<robru> pmcgowan, what do you need? a silo?
<pmcgowan> robru, we need a patch applied to that package
<pmcgowan> robru, as mirv is out we have no one to do it
<robru> pmcgowan, does that branch of mzanetti contain the diff you want to apply?
<pmcgowan> robru, yes, thats my understanding
<robru> pmcgowan, ok that branch looks legit. what I'll do is assign a silo and then upload that package, then you can test it
<pmcgowan> robru, perfect thanks
<mzanetti> thanks robru, pmcgowan
<mzanetti> sorry, just prepared the branch before and had to leave
<robru> mzanetti, pmcgowan: ok guys, you're building in silo 3: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-003-1-build/82/console
<NightHawk877> Hi
<NightHawk877> I'm running into a problem with my Ubuntu-Touch install on my Nexus 7. I am getting a blank screen after installing it.
<popey> mandel: do we have docs for using u-d-m from qml?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-26
<guy> Just got Ubuntu Touch.
<CyborgCygnus> So only just discovered the ubuntu tv section on the main website, forgive me if I'm annoying anyone but I seem to find it hard to find more thorough info on ubuntu os's for all devices. Ubuntu TV will that be installable on tv's like smart tv's?
<CyborgCygnus> Ignore that^, wrong channel sorry.
<lotuspsychje> ogra_: morning
<lotuspsychje> did you see meizu ubuntu touch showed off in china?
<dholbach> good morning
<Kaleo> ogra_, popey, easy way to prevent the screen from locking on the phone?
<Kaleo> +do you know an
<didrocks> Kaleo: hey! it's quite late for you, isn't it?
<Kaleo> didrocks, I'm in Paris until this weekend :)
<didrocks> ah, I was afraid for unsane hours for you :)
<Kaleo> didrocks, nah :) I gave up on that
<pitti> hello all
<pitti> I have a question about click apps with compiled code
<pitti> e. g. ubuntu-filemanager-app has
<pitti>     "architecture": "armhf",
<pitti> in its manifest
<pitti> that'll build com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.3.212_armhf.click on *any* platform, even if I build it on amd64
<pitti> I can change that to ["armhf", "i386", "amd64"], and then it'll build com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.3.212_multi.click which I can install on x86 (tests run fine)
<pitti> but that's still wrong, as in both cases the .click contains amd64 code (regardless of whether it's tagged _armhf or _multi)
<pitti> but if I don't specify "architecture" at all, it just says _all.click, which is also wrong
<pitti> is there an equivalent of "any" which will behave like dpkg, and add the arch you built it on?
<pitti> cjwatson: ^
<pitti> https://click.readthedocs.org/en/latest/file-format.html#control-area doesn't talk about the details of that
<ogra_> Kaleo, unity8-autopilot ships a script ... /usr/share/unity8/unlock-device
<Kaleo> ogra_, nice!
<Kaleo> so hmm
<ogra_> Kaleo, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-test-case-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/touch/view/head:/utils/host/reboot-and-unlock.sh
<Kaleo> I can just call it before running autopilot
<lotuspsychje> every boot my brightness resets on halfway again on nexus7, you guys got that issue on other devices aswell?
<lotuspsychje> would be nice if it sticks 100% brightness
<mandel> popey, monring! yes, but we have to land the cmake job that generates them
<mandel> popey, Elleo_ created a branch, so it will be landing asap
<lotuspsychje> nice fix on the 'save image' on webbrowser, ive been able to set matrix wallpaper on startscreen
<lotuspsychje> just the main device background stays white default
<lotuspsychje> i hope you guys get your hands on the meizu image soon  to check it out :p
<pitti> didrocks, sil2100: I'm currently running the autopilot tests of various click apps with autopkgtest in a container
<didrocks> pitti: oh waow, nice! :)
<pitti> didrocks, sil2100: for the most part that works fine, but I stumbled over a failure in calendar-app, which fails with ImportError: No module named 'dateutil'
<pitti> didrocks, sil2100: indeed python[3]-dateutil isn't installed on the phone (or my container)
<pitti> didrocks, sil2100: so hence my question: when we run the autopilot tests, do we actually install the .click, or do we build a .deb and isntall that?
<pitti> the calendar-app-autopilot package indeed does have the python-dateutil dep
<pitti> (and not python3, argh!)
<didrocks> pitti: we install the .click
<pitti> didrocks: oh, but supposedly we also install the <app>-autopilot .deb?
<didrocks> if it's a click apps installed on the phone, the whole debs world is ignored
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> sergio is using a script to branch latest trunk
<didrocks> and take the autopilot from it
<pitti> didrocks: then I don't understand how calendar-app's tests can succeed
<didrocks> that sounds weird as well
<didrocks> calendar-app is for sure a click app on a vanilla system ?
<didrocks> ogra_: do you have your list handy? ^
<didrocks> pitti: sometimes, we had click apps, but they were installed as debs on the image
<didrocks> (during the transition, this was all puzzling)
<pitti> didrocks: hm, not sure; I just picked some random things from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps and locally built .clicks from it
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list
<pitti> right, there's calendar
<pitti> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# dpkg -l *calend*
<pitti> dpkg-query: no packages found matching *calend*
<popey> phablet-click-test-setup --click com.ubuntu.calendar
<popey> ^^ thats what sets up autopilot
<didrocks> pitti: the thing is that autopilot and other things are installed first
<didrocks> so maybe something is pulling it in first ?
<popey> not installed, copied to ~/home/phablet/autopilot
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<pitti> right, autopkgtest is doing something similar now (if the filesystem is r/o, it installs the test depends into /tmp/... and sets all the $*PATH envs
<popey> run that command and you'll see (for example) python_dateutil-2.0.egg-info in /home/phablet/autopilot/
<popey> i.e. we don't use debs
<pitti> python_packages = (
<pitti>     'python-mock', 'python-dateutil', 'python3-dateutil'
<pitti> )
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> yay hardcoding
<pitti> so this should definitively become a test dependency in calendar-app's manifest then
<pitti> but at least that explains how it can currently work in production :)
<pitti> popey: thanks for pointing out
<popey> np
<didrocks> so, installed from pypi
<pitti> didrocks: right, but the point is, it's currently an externally hardcoded test dependency; that's what I wanted to know
<pitti> cf. balloons's u-phone@ discussion, we want to move these test depends into the click's manifest
<pitti> similar to dep-8
<didrocks> yeah, and so, it's duplicated between the .deb and the python_packages list
<didrocks> yeah, one place to rule them all, or DRY ;)
<pitti> didrocks: well, the -autopilot debs will go away (hopefully), right?
<didrocks> not only the -autopilot, but the whole deb as well
<didrocks> the day we can have .click built from source
<pitti> didrocks: how do you mean? I currently build them directly from the lp checkout
<pitti> ah well, build deps
<pitti> they seem to be pretty much constant for arch:all clicks, but of course not for the compiled ones
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> I mean for compiled ones
<pitti> click building indeed feels fairly incomplete still
<pitti> RuntimeError: Application Launch Failed: Application crashed.
<pitti> w00t
<pitti> I'll leave that to running on an actual phone then :)
<pitti> but 3/4 success is quite nice for running locally with a very fast turnaround
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate Pudding Day! :-D
<sveta> aha.
<AskUbuntu> Ubuntu for Android on HP Slate 21? | http://askubuntu.com/q/488368
<lotuspsychje> !devices | AskUbuntu
<ubot5> AskUbuntu: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<cjwatson> pitti: I suspect "click build" is deficient here and you just have to set the manifest right yourself.  bug would be welcome
<pitti> cjwatson: sure, filing one
<pitti> cjwatson: thanks; nice timing, was just about to re-ask on the ML :)
<pitti> cjwatson: done, bug 1334597
<ubot5> bug 1334597 in click (Ubuntu) "Please support "any" architecture when building instead of hardcoding an arch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334597
<cjwatson> ta
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hello! We also noticed that in recent images the number of failing tests for webbrowser-app increased
<Jazzcat14736251> Hi folks :)
<Jazzcat14736251> I was wondering how best to find out information about getting ssh working (if this is possible)
<Jazzcat14736251> I've copied my id_rsa.pub to /home/phablet/.ssh/authorized_keys and adb shell tells me ssh service is running
<popey> Jazzcat14736251: does the right user own .ssh and authorized_keys, and have the right permissions?
<Jazzcat14736251> I believe the permissions are correct, perhaps not the user
<Jazzcat14736251> -rw-------  1 root    root     405 Jun 19 00:35 authorized_keys
<popey> nope, thats nto right
<popey> should be owned by the user, phablet
<oSoMoN> sil2100, let me take a look
<sil2100> oSoMoN: brendand tried looking into what's wrong but didn't see anything obvious
<Jazzcat14736251> cheers, will fix.
<sil2100> But we're having a lot of failures recently
<oSoMoN> sil2100, looks like a mix a different types of failures, some of them due to the toolbar not being open correctly (using the UITK emulator), and others where the OSK doesn’t show up
<oSoMoN> I don’t think any of those failures are actually on the browser side
<Jazzcat14736251> popey, thanks again, I chowned the file and folder, now it is working ^_^
<popey> sweet
<jdstrand> does the weather app work for anyone else on latest promoted? seems to be broken for a while now
<jdstrand> I start it and am told it couldn't load weather data. then, I can't do anything
<jdstrand> bottom toolbar is empty, nothing to click, etc
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, I have 81 and it works here, and there are no app updates pending
<jdstrand> I think I'll delete the data dirs
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: thanks
<popey> jdstrand: works fine here.
<jdstrand> I got it working
<jdstrand> but I have a feeling I am going to have a problem again
<jdstrand> in the distant past I would set it to a nearby city since the city I live in wasn't listed
<jdstrand> more recently, the city I live in starting showing up
<jdstrand> so I chose it
<jdstrand> today when resetting it up, I looked for my city, but was told no data sources
<jdstrand> so I used the nearby city
<jdstrand> then for giggle I tried adding my city again
<jdstrand> and it worked
<jdstrand> my thinking is there may be an intermittent problem with my city
<popey> jdstrand: move
<popey> fix-committed
<jdstrand> heh
<cwayne> mardy: ping
<mardy> cwayne: hi!
<cwayne> mardy: hiya!  so I saw account plugin click hooks are in the image now?!
<cwayne> but I also saw that my fitbit plugin is borked :( (even the deb-packaged one in universe)
<mardy> cwayne: yes, click hooks are there, but the thing is not really ready yet
<cwayne> mardy: so i changed log level to 2 in /etc/signond.conf, and I still can't quite see what's wrong
<cwayne> ah
<cwayne> well, I'll still need to solve my deb-packaged one being broken anyhow :)
<mardy> cwayne: so, what's the symptom?
<cwayne> mardy: so it launches the site to authenticate, and when you fill in your info then click accept, everything dies and the account isn't added
<cwayne> i tried using a standard qml-plugin (like twitter's) instead of the one I made, but same issue
<mardy> cwayne: the logs should help, I think
<oSoMoN> didrocks, hey, I have a webbrowser-app MR with minor packaging changes, I’ll need a core-dev to ack them, would you mind doing that when you have a spare moment?
<oSoMoN> the MR is: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/contextual-selection/+merge/223760
<didrocks> oSoMoN: sure, looking
<cwayne> mardy: let me get some logs, 1 sec
<didrocks> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> didrocks, thanks! I’ll remove the Replaces stanza
<didrocks> oSoMoN: perfect, consider the +1 then (but I can approve if you need that in your process :))
<oSoMoN> didrocks, it’s probably better for the sake of the process, although I don’t think it’s mandatory
<didrocks> oSoMoN: just tell me once pushed then :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, note that I used Replaces because the package installs the same files, but in a different location, but IIUC Replaces is only when there is a conflict in fully-qualified filenames, right?
<cwayne> mardy: just syslog? or would anything else be useful?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah, it's only the full path that is taken into account
<mardy> cwayne: online-accounts-ui logs might help
<didrocks> there is no md5sum magic or whatever :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, pushed
<didrocks> oSoMoN: approved
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<mardy> export OAU_LOGGING_LEVEL=2
<mardy> export OAU_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9000
<mardy> online-accounts-ui
<mardy> after killing any running instance
<mardy> cwayne: ^
<didrocks> yw ;)
<cwayne> mardy: segfaulted,i tried ubuntu-app-launch online-accounts-ui and nothing showed up
<cwayne> huh
<cwayne> now it worked
<mardy> cwayne: oops! invoke it as "online-accounts-ui --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/online-accounts-ui.desktop"
<cwayne> mardy: hah, but now that i got all the logging stuff setup, adding an account works
<mardy> cwayne: see? :-)
<cwayne> lol
<cwayne> seems weird
<cwayne> must be an intermittent issue
<cwayne> mardy: segfaults for me
<tomheng> rootstock-touch-install run for a while, it report device not found, what that mean ?
<cwayne> mardy: so i found that if i hit enter after putting in my password, it works. but if i press the button on the page, it crashes.
<mardy> cwayne: you mean a button which is inside the webpage?
<cwayne> mardy: yes
<mardy> cwayne: might be an oxide bug, but it would be nice to have a stacktrace to confirm
<cwayne> mardy: I can't seem to launch online-accounts-ui from cli without it segfaulting :/
<mardy> cwayne: with the desktop_file_hint?
<mardy> cwayne: and are you killing any previously running instance?
<cwayne> yes and yes
<cwayne> let me reboot
<cwayne> mardy: still segfaults
<mardy> cwayne: backtrace?
<cwayne> mardy: none, just does this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7706033/
<mardy> cwayne: but does it starts if you launch it from the system settings UI?
<cwayne> mardy: yep
<mardy> cwayne: and what's the command line used in that case?
<cwayne> no idea tbh
<mardy> cwayne: maybe some environment variable is missing in the shell (though I wonder, because it's working here)
<mardy> cwayne: ps -fe | grep online
<cwayne> mardy: nothin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7706049/
<mardy> cwayne: that's just impossible, if online accounts is open there *must* be an online-accounts-ui process running
<mardy> cwayne: ah, you are logged in as root!
<mardy> (though you still should see the running processes...)
<cwayne> mardy: just where I was doing the ps -fe
<cwayne> i did a sudo -iu phablet in another shell and am now running /usr/bin/online-accounts-ui --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/online-accounts-ui.desktop
<cwayne> and it's not showing up..
<cwayne> mardy: hm, what about this: application-legacy-online-accounts-ui-1403791371914694.log:** (process:3741): WARNING **: Desktop file 'online-accounts-ui' is set to not display, not copying
<mardy> cwayne: so, you need to run that, and then open online accounts from the ui; then, you'll start see messages in the console
<cwayne> oh i didnt know i needed to do it from UI too
<cwayne> mardy: there we go : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7706101/
<cwayne> looks like it segfaults, gah
<mardy> cwayne: can you please report a but and attach those logs?
<mardy> cwayne: do you think you can run it under gdb?
<cwayne> i can try
<mardy> gdb /usr/bin/online-accounts-ui and then "run --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/online-accounts-ui.desktop"
<cwayne> what do i log it against, u-s-s-o-a?
<mardy> cwayne: yes
<stgraber> ogra_, barry: heads up, I've updated image-signing.tar.xz on system-image just now, let me know if you see any problem happening as a result of that.
<ogra_> stgraber, ok
<barry> stgraber: ok
<stgraber> we're not yet using the new signing key though, just shipping the new keyring as the old one would have expired on Saturday
<barry> hopefully, all the key update logic is as well tested as i think it is ;)
<stgraber> the old key expires in a year from now so I'll have time to do some more checks before I switch over to it
<stgraber> barry: I sure hope so because we don't exactly have much breathing room if it doesn't ... :)
<barry> stgraber: is there a way we can test this now?
<stgraber> barry: I think my phone is at least one image behind, so I'm testing it now
<barry> stgraber: cool.  i'll try to reflash my device with an older image and do an upgrade
<stgraber> barry: so it only downloaded the blacklist, IIRC we're caching the tarballs unless they fail to validate right?
<stgraber> barry: so I'd have to set my phone's clock to say a week from now and retry
<barry> stgraber: correct
<stgraber> Tue Aug 26 14:22:54 UTC 2014
<stgraber> let's try that again now :)
<cwayne> mardy: alright, so i got the crash after running from gdb, now what? paste the output?
<stgraber> barry: we've got a problem...
<stgraber> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7706148/
<stgraber> barry: a re-run appears to fix it though, so maybe not entirely dramatic
<stgraber> barry: the second run, I get (as expected): http://paste.ubuntu.com/7706151/
<mardy> cwayne: type "bt"
<cwayne> mardy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7706163/
<barry> stgraber: interesting.  i'll have to do some debugging to understand what's going on
<barry> stgraber: i think it shouldn't error out the first time
<mardy> cwayne: not useful :-(
<mardy> cwayne: but please report a bug anyway
<barry> stgraber: the trick will be devising a test for this condition
<stgraber> barry: well, it shouldn't error out ever, but yeah, I think it got confused because I did a first run with -n, then did the time change and then did it again
<cwayne> mardy: done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1334688
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334688 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Clicking "allow" button from website crashes ussoa, but hitting 'Enter' on keyboard works and account is added" [Undecided,New]
<cwayne> im sad it's not a bug in my account-plugin, would probably have been easier to fix :(
<barry> stgraber: could you file a bug please?  at least then we'll have a good record of what happened
<stgraber> barry: sure
<alf__> Elleo: Hi! Are the QML files that ubuntu keyboard uses embedded in the plugin .so file?
<Elleo> alf__: no, the main files are installed to /usr/share/maliit/plugins/com/ubuntu/
<alf__> Elleo: great, thanks
<Elleo> no problem
<Elleo> alf__: I don't know if the keyboard position mappings *should* have worked with Mir 0.2, since it also got resized to 1222 in image #88
<Elleo> alf__: I mean it *did* work, but I don't know if that was actually depending on something wrong in Mir 0.2 which was fixed in 0.3 for example
<alf__> Elleo: That's what I am trying to figure out :)
<alf__> Elleo: Is the related calculating happening in Keyboard.qml reportKeyboardVisibleRect ?
<alf__> s/calculating/calculation/
<Elleo> alf__: yeah, it's basically assuming that it's being positioned on a fullscreen item so it can take its x/y values as being global screen cordinates
<Elleo> alf__: which seems nasty, but as far as I could see QML doesn't provide any proper mechanism for translating between window cooridnates and screen coordinates
<cwayne> Elleo: hey, any update on that pinyin bug?
<Elleo> cwayne: not sure; we passed that along to the SDK team, will just find the bug report tracking it
<Elleo> cwayne: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1324955 <-- looks like they're targetting it for june, so presumably it'll be looked at soon; might want to check with zsombi
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324955 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Automatically commit text in AbstractButton" [High,New]
<cwayne> zsombi: ping, re ^
<zsombi> cwayne: I'm affraid we cannot have that in June :( but on the next MS
<zsombi> kalikiana: dude, could you actually take care of this bug? ^^
<cwayne> zsombi: it's a pretty high priority, critical for chinese images
<zsombi> cwayne: I understand that :)
<zsombi> cwayne: well, actually you coudl also contribute a fix for the text inputs :)
<cwayne> hah
<cwayne> so basically http://patcheswelco.me/ ?
<zsombi> cwayne: we discussed this with Elleo that the fix should be in teh text inputs (more precisely in InputHandler) and it seems to be a pretty small fix
<cwayne> zsombi: so should the bug be also affecting network-manager then?
<zsombi> cwayne: the problem is that I have ~3 MRs on teh text inputs pending, and I cannot take it anymore till eo June
<cwayne> or whatever draws that snap decision
<zsombi> cwayne: why would it?
<cwayne> is that not where that text input is?
<clevas> Should ubuntu work on a knock off tablet from china?
<cwayne> er network-indicator sorry
<zsombi> cwayne: this one you mean? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1324955
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324955 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Automatically commit text in AbstractButton" [High,New]
<cwayne> yeah
<zsombi> cwayne: I don't see the connection between those...
<cwayne> that was why the bug was logged in the first place. inputting a wifi password with pinyin doesn't work because it's not auto-committed
<cwayne> and I thought you were saying it needed to be fixed where the text input is
<kalikiana> zsombi: checking
<zsombi> kalikiana: it's a pretty straight FW stuff, in InputHandler you need to call Qt.inputMethod's commit when teh text input looses focus
<kalikiana> I could be wrong but didn't somebody propose a patch for that some time ago?
<kalikiana> it feels familiar
<kalikiana> hrm I don't see a branch like that so I guess not
<alf__> Elleo: Does maliit_geometry.visibleRect need to be in screen coordinates?
<alf__> Elleo: i.e, what code expects it to be in screen coordinates?
<Elleo> alf__: I believe those values get reported to Mir; they're what defines the actual area of the screen that receives touch events for the keyboard
<Elleo> they go through the UbuntuApplicationApiWrapper class which opens a socket somewhere and sends them off
<Elleo> I'm not especially familiar with that code though, as until this bug showed up I hadn't had any reason to go near it before
<alf__> Elleo: I see in InputMethod::onVisibleRectChanged() that we are passing the coordinates to the inputMethodHost() (I don't know what that is)
<Elleo> that'll be the maliit framework iirc
<Elleo> not sure what it needs them for, below that you'll also see they're being reported via the application wrapper though: d->applicationApiWrapper->reportOSKVisible
<Elleo> which I believe is what actually sends it off to something responsible for shaping the input area (maliit-framework wouldn't do that)
<Elleo> although it might actually
<Elleo> yeah, I know nothing about this side of the keyboard really :P
<Elleo> yeah, iirc the InputMethodHost ends up going to the maliit framework which then in turn interacts with the QInputContext, etc. it's taking the values so it can inform apps what areas to avoid displaying content in
<Elleo> pretty sure its the transmission through applicationApiWrapper which tells Mir(/or something else?) what area to take touch input from
<Elleo> but don't take my word as gospel on that, like I say this is a part of the Keyboard I've never had to do anything with before
<alf__> Elleo: fair enough, who should I ask about this part of the code?
<Elleo> alf__: I'm not sure; the keyboard was somewhat abandoned when I joined the company, I just sort of inherited it
<Elleo> alf__: bfiller might have an idea if there's anyone still at Canonical who'd be more familiar with that stuff
<Elleo> alf__: otherwise bzr blame can at least tell you who touched it last :/
<Elleo> alf__: from the logs it looks like it was mostly Thomas Moenicke and Guenter Schwann who were involved in that stuff, but I don't think either are with us anymore?
<Elleo> alf__: so for now I guess I'm your best bet :/
<Elleo> alf__: fyi there is a branch going to land working around this in the keyboard (it just looks at the discrepancy between the real screen geometry and the item size), so we have something to unblock the issue for now; I'd guess the main thing to figure out is if it's indicative of something wrong in Mir or not
<alf__> Elleo: so short story, the problem is that the "fullScreenItem" is not really fullscreen anymore. The keyboard rectangle it reports is relative to "fullScreenItem". That would be fine for Mir since it expects surface-relative coords for the input region. But somehow absolute coordinates reach mir and this messes up input handling (we ignore the area of 58 at the top of the OSK and therefore can't swipe)
<alf__> Elleo: from what I have seen up to now, it doesn't seem to be a problem in Mir. But I will look a bit more tomorrow.
<Elleo> alf__: is it possible that Mir 0.2 was expecting absolute coordinates?
 * alf__ checks
<alf__> Elleo: probably so
<Elleo> alf__: I wonder what's translating between the relative coordinates in keyboard and the absolute coordinates then
<Elleo> possibly something in the ui session stuff that UbuntuApplicationApiWrapper talks to?
<alf__> Elleo: UbuntuApplicationApiWrapper is a bit mysterious... I only see a connection to which we sent data
<Elleo> yeah, I have no idea what it's doing, just that it does something...
<alf__> Elleo: anyway, I will investigate more tomorrow, thanks!
<Elleo> alf__: okay, thanks for helping out with this :)
<jgdx> does the background image change depending on the device rotation?
<dobey> jgdx: doesn't change here
<dobey> jgdx: but on my phone(s) uniy8 doesn't rotate anyway
<dobey> or do new images do that now?
<jgdx> dobey, which channel? Rotates on #89 here (mako)
<dobey> my mako has a totally dead battery right now
<dobey> on hammerhead i'm stuck on image $50 because regressions :(
<dobey> dash isn't rotating on my mako on #91
<jgdx> actually, uss will change the background if you rotate in-app. ha
<jgdx> dobey, thanks, you led me to my answer
<dobey> doesn't here :)
<jgdx> only temporary
<dobey> eh i'm flashing it to 99 now
<dobey> Tassadar: hi! did you look into the screen blank issue on hammerhead any further? i haven't been able to, myself
<Tassadar> I did, but I can't figure out how to fix it
<Tassadar> the drivers are shit :P
<Tassadar> :/
<dobey> :-/
<Tassadar> do you know when did it start?
<dobey> around image #71
<dobey> when the split greeter was added iirc, but i don't know if that's related
<dobey> taking the split greeter back out obviously didn't fix it
<Kohelet_> so I'm working on a port to xperia z ultra and while building I get
<Kohelet_> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/kohelet/freshTogari/out/target/product/togari/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libelf_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `/home/kohelet/freshTogari/out/target/product/togari/obj/RECOVERY_EXECUTABLES/extract_elf_ramdisk_intermediates/import_includes
<Kohelet_> from what I understand this is because libelf isn't found, but libelf is on the system and I also have it in my manifest.xml
<jgdx> is it possible to easily resize the window of an app in autopilot? I'm sure I've seen a example somwhere. /me investigates.
<Kohelet> was able to figure it out...
<dobey> Tassadar: any ideas how i can help figure it out?
<Tassadar> if you can determine when it started, then we'll know which change broke it
<Tassadar> but tasemnice probably already deleted builds around 71 :/
<popey> Tassadar: the n5 builds or our builds?
<Tassadar> n5
<Tassadar> he can't test it with official builds)
<popey> ah
<popey> i keep an archive of our builds
<dobey> Tassadar: it was around that time when it broke :-/
<ahayzen> Saviq, ping
<mhall119> alex_abreu: when I create a new webapp project, it doesn't actually create a QtCreator project file, just a .desktop and .json file
<alex_abreu> mhall119, yes this is a bug, I have a branch that is almost done (but got postponed) that fixes this at the qtc level
<alex_abreu> mhall119, I'll try to make it land soonish
<Saviq> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> Saviq, Are you the right person to ask about unity8 bugs?
<Saviq> ahayzen, sure, just leave the questions around, I'll reply when around
<ahayzen> Saviq, cool :) ... When I have an application open if I do a full swipe from left to right, sometimes, you only see the background behind and not the scope until the swipe is complete?
<ahayzen> Saviq, is this a bug/design? if is a bug it is known or do i need to report it?
<ahayzen> *it is a bug is it
<Saviq> ahayzen, bug #1333261
<ubot5> bug 1333261 in Unity 8 "Left-edge long-swipe dash fade-in is not smooth" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333261
<ahayzen> Saviq, ah cool thanks you guys are already on it :)
<Saviq> ahayzen, we probably won't spend time on it (it's caused by Qt 5.3), because we
<Saviq> 'll be changing this whole transition
<ahayzen> ah i see ... well i'll look forward to the new transition :)
<mhall119> alex_abreu: my webapp isn't launching, won't even get to where it writes a log file in ~/.cache/upstart/
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/~mhall119/+junk/bbqpad-app is the code
<mhall119> can you help me figure out what I'm doing wrong?
<mhall119> I'm using the devel channel image
<mhall119> r87
<alex_abreu> mhall119, remove the "," at the end of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/+junk/bbqpad-app/view/head:/app.json#L8
<alex_abreu> mhall119, add a "-" between session and cookies in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/+junk/bbqpad-app/view/head:/app.desktop#L5
<alex_abreu> mhall119, those are know issues w/ fixes landing very soon
<mhall119> alex_abreu: those did the trick, thanks!
<alex_abreu> mhall119, np
<AlbertA> ogra_: can  I get top approval on this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~albaguirre/ubuntu-touch-session/remove-power-off-delay-arg/+merge/224469
<Wellark> Saviq: still around?
<Wellark> is that suru theme going to land?
<Wellark> I have a MP against system-settings I would love to get landed but I don't want to collide with the theme landing silo
<compulsive> hi all
<popey> hi
<compulsive> how's it goin
<popey> great
<compulsive> cool
<compulsive> is ubuntu touch even going to hppen
<popey> Hell yeah!
<compulsive> I hope
<popey>  ☑ That was easy
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-27
<sergiusens> lol
<dobey> is it possible to override system theme colors for a widget in the ui toolkit?
<mhall119> dobey: not really easily
<mhall119> you can sometimes poke at internals of the StyledItem.style component,but that's not a supported API so it's not recommended
<mhall119> or you can replaced the style component all together, but then you have to replace all of the functionality just to set a color
<dobey> mhall119: yeah i was trying to use the Dialer component, but make it not be purple. :-/
<dobey> lol. i just realized how bad that name is
<dobey> since it has nothign to do with phone calls
<mhall119> yeah, "Dial" would suffice
<dobey> or ClockThing
<dobey> it wouldn't really make a good widget for an RPM/MPH dial for a dashboard
<dobey> oh well. later
<cpyarger> I have followed the phablet-dev-bootstrap download guide for revision phablet-4.4.2_r1,  but I am unable to build for maguro, or toro, I know maguro is no longer officially supported, but Where do I need to go from here to get it working with  the utopic rootfs?
<cpyarger> I noticed that manta is the only device located under device/samsung nothing for manta even synced.
<cpyarger> I was told by sergisens tat I do not need to do anything special for the devices supported by AOSP
<dholbach> good morning
<kurros> indeed it is
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Industrial Workers Of The World Day! :-D
<ogra_> stgraber,
<ogra_> 2014/06/27 02:56:40 Device is |mako|
<ogra_> 2014/06/27 02:56:41 Flashing version 101 from ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed channel and server https://system-image.ubuntu.com to device mako
<ogra_> 2014/06/27 02:56:52 Get https://system-image.ubuntu.com/gpg/image-master.tar.xz.asc: EOF
<ogra_> stgraber, could that be related to the key change ?
<ogra_> (thats a device in the lab)
 * popey waits while 3 devices all do the apparmor_parser dance
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> after RTM we should talk about UI feedback for apparmor
<jjohansen> ogra_: you mean like the android "optimizing applications" message that happens during compile
<jjohansen> could throw in qml compiles too then
<ogra_> jjohansen, yeah, something like that
<ogra_> so that the user knows what is going on
<jjohansen> we need to speed the compile up
<jjohansen> there are still some things that can be done there
<Elleo> cwayne__: kalikiana has a fix for committing text from pre-edit, could you help testing it against your chinese passwords? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1324955
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324955 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Automatically commit text in AbstractButton" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> jjohansen, even if we do .... there might be users that install 500 apps ...
<jjohansen> ogra_: all the more reason to speed it up! Not arguing against having feedback though, that would be good too
<ogra_> right, both is needed
<popey> There are indeed users that install 500 apps
<popey> ←
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~$ adb shell sudo -u phablet click list | wc -l
<popey> 369
<popey> getting there
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<popey> bug 1334940 ☹
<ubot5> bug 1334940 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "Can't scan videos on ubuntu touch (flo, image 100)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1334940
<ogra_> funny ... for me it scans ... but doesnt scan all codecs it seems
<ogra_> (it picks up the sintel movie, but not some commercial movie trailers that totem plays fine ootb)
<popey> i see no videos on my device
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/videos/
<popey> all of those were ripped from youtube, h264 codec
<popey> uh, wouldn't bother with the convergence brainstorm ones
 * popey pokes davmor2 
<ogra_> stgraber, ah, nevermind, worked now
<seb128> mpt, hey, small question about your settings designs/mockup, some screens have items with grey bg, does it mean those are different widgets?
<seb128> mpt, e.g https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AboutThisDevice?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-about.annotated.png
<mpt> seb128, I just do that to make clearer which parts are list items and which parts are separators
<mpt> and which parts are just labels
<seb128> mpt, ok, so they don't have different bg color in the implementation
<mpt> seb128, yes, that’s poor visual design
<mpt> I’ll talk about that with gventuri if he’s in today
<seb128> mpt, thanks
<seb128> mpt, small questions about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance#Phone ... should the sections that don't include the current background be collapsed by default?
<mpt> seb128, exactly right. Added. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance?action=diff&rev2=19&rev1=18
<popey> seb128: are you aware of a bug with system settings where it tells you that there's updates when you go back to the main screen, when there are no more because you just updated?
<seb128> mpt, thanks, last one on that spec for now ... what should the "remove images..." button do? I guess open a dialog, but is that dialog described somewhere?
<seb128> popey, bug #1325629?
<ubot5> bug 1325629 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "After an app update is installed the main panel still shows update available" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325629
<popey> seb128: that'd be it! thanks
<seb128> popey, yw, feel free to set it to confirmed!
<popey> done
<seb128> thanks
<alf__> Elleo: https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/unity-mir/fix-1332624-input-area/+merge/224768
<alf__> Elleo: (FYI(
<alf__> Elleo: I don't know if the change in input area surface placement (not at screen 0,0) also affects ubuntu-keyboard in other ways
<alf__> Elleo: e.g., in void InputMethod::onVisibleRectChanged()
<alf__> Elleo: besides sending the coords to applicationApiWrapper we notify the input host
<alf__> Elleo: inputMethodHost()->setScreenRegion(QRegion(visibleRect)); and inputMethodHost()->setInputMethodArea(visibleRect, d->view);
<alf__> Elleo: and since the new input area surface placement, visibleRect is effectively not in screen coordinates
<alf__> Elleo: don't know what the above methods expect...
<cpyarger> epi;d anyone be willing to help me generate a system image for a itopic maguro?
<Elleo> alf__: will try to dig into what the input method host stuff does more today
<cpyarger> Would* aand utopic. Sorry for my bad spelling, its been a late night
<Elleo> alf__: has the placement actually changed then, rather than the interpretation of the results?
<alf__> Elleo: the placement changed, so the "fullScreenItem" is actually not really fullscreen, it goes below the top bar
<Elleo> alf__: that seemed to be the case in image 88 as well though
<Elleo> at least that was also getting a size of 1222
<alf__> Elleo: plus the interpretation changed (mir changed to use relative coords for input regions), and both of these combined created the issue
<Elleo> ah, okay
<alf__> Elleo: so my concerns about inputMethodHost() are independent of the mir coords change, only the new surface placement change
<Elleo> alf__: right, I'll try to figure out exactly what maliit framework does with those later today and get back to you
<Elleo> alf__: any idea when the placement changed?
<alf__> Elleo: I think the placement is handler by unity-mir, let me check
<alf__> Elleo: hmm, it seems the placement change is quite old, at least a few months
<alf__> Elleo: so I guess if the keyboard has been working all this time, there is no need to worry much. In any case, better check what the host expectations are, just to be sure
<Elleo> alf__: yep, will do
<Elleo> alf__: presumably we'll need to land a branch rolling back the keyboard positioning workaround alongside your unity-mir fix? Otherwise it'll end up requesting a slightly too large input area
<alf__> Elleo: if the input area surface is actually at 0,0, then relative == absolute, so I think things should still work on the mir side
<Elleo> alf__: good point
<alf__> Elleo: but it would be good in any case to clarify what coord system each function expects along the path expects to avoid future confusion
<Elleo> ah, but it isnt at 0,0 is it? doesn't your patch fix the conversion to relative coords rather than the positioning of it?
<Elleo> the keyboard work around currently looks for a difference between the screen size and the item size and applies that to its coords
<alf__> Elleo: right, I meant if we rolled back the keyboard positioning, I don't think we would need to change unity-mir again
<alf__> Elleo: wait, I think we are talking about different workarounds
<Elleo> yeah, I'm talking about the one that just landed in the keyboard
<alf__> Elleo: I am talking about moving the surface back to 0,0 (which may not be possible)
<alf__> Elleo: ah, ok, looking
<Elleo> right
<alf__> Elleo: ok, so the patch makes visibleRect really be in screen coords?
<Elleo> the keyboard one is a bit of a hack, so I'd be happy to get rid of it, we jusy introduced it as a stopgap until we understood what had changed in mir/unity-mir
<Elleo> alf__: yeah, but it makes assumptions about how its been offset, so its not great
<Elleo> e.g. if we moved the top bar to the bottom, it'd break
<alf__> Elleo: ok, although as discussed above, applicationApiWrapper expects relative coords, and I don't know about the input host.
<alf__> Elleo: so to answer the origin question now that I have understood it: "presumably we'll need to land a branch rolling back the keyboard positioning workaround alongside your unity-mir fix" => yes
<Elleo> alf__: okay, right, I'll get a branch ready for that then
<alf__> Elleo: (but I don't know about the effects on input host)
<Elleo> alf__: yeah, I'll investigate that, although it sounds like that should have been an issue before now if we were relying on it
<Elleo> alf__: from my brief scan of the maliit docs yesterday it sounded like it was mostly there to let applications know what area to avoid putting content, but we handle that separately
<Elleo> alf__: but I'll have a poke into that code and see whats really going on there
<alf__> Elleo: sounds good then... I wonder if we can just remove the calls to avoid confusion?
<Elleo> alf__: possibly, will look into it
<alf__> Elleo: great, thanks!
<rooted> i have a problem in Lubuntu arm version , cant find a printer control model.
<rooted> any help please
<Elleo> rooted: I think you might have better luck asking in either #ubuntu or #ubuntu-arm; this channel focuses on ubuntu touch, which is for mobile phones and is rather different from desktop ubuntu on arm
<rooted> Elleo , true , but that what #ubuntu-arm said , i should come here
<Elleo> rooted: not sure we can be much help I'm afraid; we don't even support printers at the moment (not sure if we ever will)
<rooted> thanks
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hello! Did you have a moment to look at the flaky failures in webbrowser-app that we're seeing?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I looked briefly at them, they look like random flakiness, and unrelated to recent browser changes in any way
<oSoMoN> (sorry for the delay in answering, got a power outage here)
<KalleEatingBrain> Hi there
<KalleEatingBrain> Me and some other guy are working on a Port of UbuntuTouch for the Sony Xperia Z Ultra
<KalleEatingBrain> But it feels like we are missing something during the setup already
<KalleEatingBrain> Could anyone give me a statement wether or not the porting guide on the wiki is still usable?
<KalleEatingBrain> It feels like it wasn't updated since 2013
<jgdx> is tr("%n file", "%n files", n) not working currently?
<k1l> anDixx: first make sure you are allowed to install other OS on your device.
<anDixx> already
<anDixx> ubuntu os on it
<anDixx> its a full windows tab
<anDixx> now i run ubuntu on it
<k1l> ok, then see: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<anDixx> witch one
<anDixx> my tablet is not android
<anDixx> it is a fully windows 8.1 tablet
<k1l> see if someone from the community already did a port or start a port yourself
<KalleEatingBrain> Since it is a windows tab, youcould be able oto install full ubuntu
<KalleEatingBrain> and run the Unity8 preview
<KalleEatingBrain> but there is no way of running ubuntu-touch on x86 systems atm
<anDixx> 64 bit?
<KalleEatingBrain> same
<KalleEatingBrain> prepare a normal ubuntu booot stick
<KalleEatingBrain> go to windows settings
<KalleEatingBrain> and disable all the uefi stuff
<KalleEatingBrain> you know the drill
<KalleEatingBrain> then you should change the boot order, to boot from a usb stick
<KalleEatingBrain> if this all works and you end up with a working ubuntu
<anDixx> ok i can boot with ubuntu already
<anDixx> but hoz can i configure unity previeuw
<bregma> anDixx, try the live image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<KalleEatingBrain> sudo apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<bregma> or if you can boot with Ubuntu already, you can bring up a terminal and install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<bregma> thet requires logging out then back in to the Unity 8 session
<KalleEatingBrain> bregma, is the image you posted Unity8 default?
<bregma> KalleEatingBrain, it's Unity 8 _only_
<bregma> for the brave and adventurous
<KalleEatingBrain> Nice
<KalleEatingBrain> I'll give it a shot right now ;)
<bregma> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
 * bregma inserts standard disclaimer about in-development systems here
<KalleEatingBrain> I know
<KalleEatingBrain> The main reason I am logged in here is for my port oto the son y xperia z ultra
<KalleEatingBrain> but I am somewhat stuck
<KalleEatingBrain> because I am not sure if the porting guide in the wiki still works
<KalleEatingBrain> but i ca't find any other resources
<KalleEatingBrain> It seems like everyone stopped porting UT to phones at some point lastyear
<anDixx> can i install
<anDixx> unity8
<anDixx> like an os
<anDixx> not like a session??
<popey> anDixx: yes
<anDixx> can you give me this link to install
<popey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/
<popey> on a desktop, right?
<anDixx> tablet with windows
<popey> x86?
<sergiusens> KalleEatingBrain: what is your specific problem?
<anDixx> 64 bit
<anDixx> on that tablet i already installed
<anDixx> ubuntu
<anDixx> 14
<popey> ok, then that link should be useful
<davmor2> popey: I didn't think there was an install option for the unity-next iso yet
<anDixx> popey so the iso that i am downliding froom your link
<anDixx> put this on usb and install it like new one?
<popey> davmor2: see above link
<davmor2> popey: no what I mean is it ran as a live desktop for me with no install option, it may of changed
<dpm> mandel,  does the download api exist in qml yet? And if so, do we have docs for it?
<popey> davmor2: it has ubiquity
<davmor2> popey: I might need to grab a newer image and try it again then :)
<popey> that iso boots to a login screen /cc seb128
<seb128> popey, what video card/driver?
<popey> virtualbox
<seb128> Mir doesn't run on virtualbox
<seb128> so unity8 fails to start
<popey> ah of course
<popey> bummer
<seb128> you get bounced back to the greeter
<popey> thanks
<seb128> that's on the "known issues" if you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso
<seb128> "If the image boots to a greeter login, it's likely that the unity8 session fails to start (that's the case in VMs for example) "
<seb128> yw!
<bregma> read???  whatis read???
<popey> i didnt read that because that wasn't where I got the link :þ
<seb128> bregma, indeed yeah, we should replace the greeter by a "READ" screen in those cases ;-)
<popey> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/ should link to that wiki page
<Laney> I'll add that there
<seb128> how do we do that?
<seb128> Laney, thanks
<bregma> interesting idea...  a fallback error-page greeter
<seb128> how do you do it?
<Laney> I think it's in cdimage
<Laney> reporting error is part of the plan for lightdm afaik
<seb128> bregma, joke aside, the greeter should mention an error in those cases, I discussed it a bit with robert_ancell
<seb128> bregma, the issue is that there is no proper greeter<->session communication channel
<seb128> like the greeter just get the exit code from the session
<anDixx> popey: i am rebooting now your image
<anDixx> need to install it on special way?
<seb128> Laney, ^
<popey> anDixx: what video card does your tablet have?
<bregma> I was serious, I think it's a really good idea to have lightdm fall back to some sort of error-display greeter
<anDixx> atom?
<seb128> bregma, yeah, as said we need a way for the greeter to know why the session exited though
<seb128> so we need to invent a protocol there
<seb128> or document exit codes at least
<anDixx> intel grafic media
<bregma> anyway, yesterday I upgraded all the apps on my phone (stock Ubuntu on an N4) and now the Camera app whitescreens and the Gallery app dies immediately...  anyone else seeing these problems?
<popey> anDixx: ok
<Dazax> Hello
<anDixx> popey:
<anDixx> is tis a touch version?
<anDixx> i didnt see difference?
<Dazax> Somebody else can help me
<popey> anDixx: it's unity-next (unity 8), was made by Laney / seb128 - they can probably answer questions
<popey> Dazax: if you ask a question, sure.
<Dazax> I would like to install ubuntu touch on a nexus maguro.. is it possible?
<popey> Dazax: not anymore, no longer supported
<Dazax> oh :(
<sergiusens> Dazax: popey until someone in the community supports it ;-)
<popey> indeed
<Dazax> But, somes risks are presents for this? If I would like to use it
<anDixx> popey:
<anDixx> black screen when i login in
<anDixx> ?
<Laney> link got merged, guess it'll appear on cdimage next time an image is generated
<popey> thanks Laney
<Laney> kein problem señor
<cwayne> Elleo: trying out that fix, keyboard's not showing up for me at all
<Elleo> cwayne: is maliit-server running okay?
<cwayne> Elleo: so i rebooted and it shows up fine now, but i'm still seeing the bug
<Elleo> cwayne: probably best to discuss it with kalikiana, he's the one work working on it
<jdstrand> popey: I'm fixing the mediascanner one now
<popey> cool.
<cwayne> mardy: ping
<mardy> cwayne: pong
<cwayne> mardy: hey, so you said the account-plugins-as-clicks isn't "completely" working yet?  what in specific isn't working? (asking in context of we have a lot of scopes planned for RTM that need account integration)
<mardy> cwayne: plugins are not running in their own separate process, so allowing them now would bring a considerable security risk
<mardy> cwayne: because for example, a fitbit plugin could manipulate the facebook one
<cwayne> mardy: and that's specific to having them click-packaged?
<mardy> cwayne: not technically, but since click packages can be downloaded from the store, and we want the store to only contain safe stuff, we cannot put there something which could harm your device
<mandel> dpm, yes, I spoke with mhall119 yesterday about it and we saw a small error in the docs generation that I need to fix
<cwayne> mardy: so what do we need to do to get them running as a separate process?
<mardy> cwayne: a lot of work, I have a branch (now bitrotting, I'm afraid) where I started working on it, but there's a lot to do
<mardy> cwayne: it won't happen for the RTM
<cwayne> so how are we going to ship account-plugins?
<mardy> cwayne: you just cannot, they need to be installed as .deb packages in the image
<cwayne> mardy: that's not good. we need to have account plugins for scopes
<cwayne> and scopes are going to be click packaged
<mardy> cwayne: I'm afraid you'll have to limit the scopes to use the account types already available on the image :-(
<mardy> cwayne: or you talk to dbarth and try to find a solution -- it might not be an impossible target, but it's certainly very risky
<cwayne> we at least need to be able to have them shipped int he custom tarball, maybe we have them not available in the store though
<mardy> cwayne: then it's fine: if that's code that we trust, we can definitely ship it as debs in the tarball
<mardy> cwayne: or even not as debs
<cwayne> mardy: we can't ship debs
<cwayne> but basically, as long as the click hooks themselves are still there, we should be fine
<mardy> cwayne: yes, that shouldn't be a problem
<cwayne> not having them available in the store is another thing
<cwayne> okay, that should be at least a temporary solution until we can get stuff in the store
<cwayne> whew, crisis averted :)
<mardy> :-D
<cwayne> mardy: but just to be 100% clear then, account-plugins as clicks does functionally work in the images now then
<cwayne> niemeyer: just a heads up, the setup.sh script for go-qml should call ubuntu-app-launch now instead of upstart-app-launch
<niemeyer> cwayne: Thanks for the note
<cwayne> niemeyer: np, thank you for go-qml :)
<Elleo> alf__: dug into the maliit framework a bit more; basically on other platforms besides mir (X or Wayland) it'd be using those values for what we're doing with the UbuntuApplicationWrapper there
<Elleo> alf__: so ideally I think we should be moving the UbuntuApplicationWrapper stuff into maliit framework to make it accessible to any keyboard plugins that want to use it
<Elleo> alf__: so as far as this bug goes those values aren't influencing anything except on platforms other than Mir (which wouldn't have unity-mir changing the position, so would be okay anyway)
<Elleo> alf__: not that I think we actually support anything other than Mir with the ubuntu-keyboard plugin due to that UbuntuApplicationWrapper bit being embedded in the plugin rather than the framework
<nik90> fginther: ping
<Elleo> alf__: I'll bring up refactoring that to better match the maliit structure when bfiller gets back, I'm guessing it won't be a high priority but at least it shouldn't effect your patch to unity-mir in any way
<seb128> do we have a way to tell if we are on a phone or another device?
<cwayne> MacSlow: ping
<alf__> Elleo: great, just keep in mind that unity-mir currently needs surface relative coordinates, although I think this is something we could change if needed
<MacSlow> cwayne, yup
<cwayne> mhall119: hiya, any chance we can get this looked at? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/1328559
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328559 in Ubuntu App Developer site "14.04 scopes api docs use missing framework "ubuntu-sdk-14.04-clibs"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MacSlow> cwayne, ?
<cwayne> MacSlow: hey, i was looking into how to customize the boot animation for the custom tarball, would i be able to just drop a new png as spinner-logo.png, or would it be more involved?
<MacSlow> cwayne, if you disregard any correct sizing just changing the loaded PNG would be enough...
<fginther> nik90, pong
<mhall119> cwayne: is that an actual framework?
<cwayne> mhall119: not that I know of
<nik90> fginther: hey, can you start automatic jenkins merges on lp:ubuntu-clock-app/reboot MPs
<nik90> fginther: currently it is only enabled for lp:ubuntu-clock-app
<cwayne> i think it's supposed to be ubuntu-scope-network mhall119
<seb128> what's the consensus on rotation? should any app let its content rotate when the screen rotate (asking for settings)
<cwayne> MacSlow: so if i make a png the same size it should definitely work then?
<MacSlow> cwayne, if you don't change the size of the newer PNG you can just swap the file without having to touching the source... apart form a different filename of course
<nik90> fginther: the new reboot branch is required for the new clock app for RTM
<MacSlow> cwayne, correct
<mhall119> cwayne: I don't think that's a click framework either
<cwayne> MacSlow: does it need to be encoded any specific way or anything like that?
<cwayne> mhall119: says it is here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.04/index/
<MacSlow> cwayne, usual rgba (8 bit/channel)
<mhall119> ah those docs are from mhr3
<cwayne> MacSlow: okay, thanks.  I'll try it out and see if I can get it working, thanks
<MacSlow> cwayne, but remember there are two files involved... one is the logo itself... the other one is the outter glow
<mhall119> cwayne: I'm out at the moment, will check into it more when I get back
<cwayne> mhall119: thanks!
<cwayne> MacSlow: ah, okay
<cwayne> i don't suppose i can just remove the outer glow?
<fginther> nik90, what is the reboot branch?
<nik90> fginther: at the malta sprint, we got a new design for clock app which required a rewrite. Hence we started a new fresh branch called the reboot branch for the clock app.
<nik90> fginther: this reboot branch will host the new clock app that will ship with the RTM
<Elleo> alf__: yep, sure
<nik90> fginther: it is still at early stages, so we just need jenkins to do automatic merges since we dont have AP tests yet
<MacSlow> cwayne, usual rgba (8 bit/channel)
<fginther> nik90, ok, I understand now, just send me the branch name and we'll get it setup
<nik90> fginther: lp:~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0
<nik90> fginther: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/reboot
<fginther> nik90, thanks
<beuno> cjwatson, lool, jdstrand, should I deprecate ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev1 now that ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2 has been enabled?
 * cjwatson disclaims knowledge
<jdstrand> I'm not sure. I don't think we have established policy for that
<keoskes> hello. i can install Ubuntu Touch to the PC?
<Laney> cjwatson: is there a discription of the JSON returned by `click list --manifest' somewhere?
<Laney> description*
<lool> beuno: I've marked it as deprecated in  ttps://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1t_JGpg4r8BLluzfzmqa-gAbcKUjKUOufSCTSdPpFc5g/edit?pli=1#gid=0
<lool> beuno: there should be no reason to use -dev1 in updated click packages, and while we wont drop it outright, packages using it might already be broken (or not) and ought to move to -dev2 ASAP
<beuno> lool, ack, I'll mark it as such so our review scripts reject it from today
<cwayne> mterry: pingerino
<mterry> cwayne, pongadong
<cwayne> mterry: heya, so i've now got a binary for a customized spinner, how do i go about getting it setup to be used
<cwayne> i'd need a special lightdm conf, right?
<cwayne> which may or may not go into XDG_DATA_DIRS?
<mterry> cwayne, OK, yeah.  This is slightly convoluted.  Drop a custom conf in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf that points at a custom script (see /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/52-*.conf for an example)
<beuno> thanks lool
<mterry> cwayne, this custom unity-system-compositor script will call USC with a different --spinner arg
<cwayne> mterry: i can't touch anything outside of /custom
<mterry> cwayne, see /usr/share/ubuntu-touch-setting/usc-wrapper for an example
<mterry> cwayne, sorry, drop it in /custom
<mterry> cwayne, I forgot.  We search XDG_DATA_DIRS
<cwayne> ah okay
<cjwatson> Laney: https://click.readthedocs.org/en/latest/file-format.html#control-area ?
<cwayne> do i need like a lightdm dir inside of XDG_DATA_DIRS
<mterry> cwayne, yeah...  /custom/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ I believe
<Laney> cjwatson: I'm wondering what the constraints are on the keys of the 'hooks' dict
<mterry> cwayne, the output from lightdm will tell you if it's picking that up (see /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log)
<lool> dholbach: did you end up noting the framework addition process somewhere? if so, I would add the deprecation of older -dev frameworks
<cwayne> hm, okau
<cjwatson> Laney: https://click.readthedocs.org/en/latest/hooks.html "this must be a dictionary mapping application names to hook sets" ?
<cwayne> this does seem like it's gonna be a bit conoluted
<dholbach> lool, no, I just filed a bug
<Laney> cjwatson: what's an application name?
<Laney> In practice they seem seem quite varied
<Laney> Basically I'm wondering if I can apply any logic here or if I should just walk it to find a desktop file
<cjwatson> Laney: as far as the name format goes it's defined in hooks.html, sixth bullet under "Specification"
<cjwatson> Laney: if you need a displayable name though you should indeed walk it and find a desktop file
<cjwatson> Laney: click_find_package_directory should help
<Laney> e.g. "zBird" has hooks: "zFlappy" → stuff
<cjwatson> Or click_user_get_path if you only have the package name in hand
<cjwatson> Laney: Right, nothing to say the app name must match the package name
<cjwatson> Laney: You should probably walk to the "desktop" hook if that's the type of thing you care about
<Laney> Yeah
<Laney> Could there be multiple desktop hooks?
<Laney> I guess so, if you install multiple desktop files
<Laney> hmm
<cwayne> mterry: how do i make sure that it uses my custom one? is there some setting that sets the default lightdm conf to use?
<mterry> cwayne, there is an order of precedence.  If you set a key it will override that key in previous confs
<mterry> cwayne, order should be clear from lightdm.log
<cwayne> mterry: hm, no mention of /custom in lightdm.log
<mterry> cwayne, ok...  where is XDG_DATA_DIRS set?
<cwayne> ah wait, i messed up, lemme reboot
<cwayne> mterry: hm still no dice.  XDG_DATA_DIRS is setup from an upstart job, perhaps its not being set yet
<cwayne> mterry: specifically its set in /usr/share/upstart/sessions/custom-env.conf
<mterry> cwayne, ah...
<mterry> cwayne, that's a session job.  Lightdm is a system job
<cwayne> agh crap
<cwayne> mterry: any idea what we should do?
<mterry> cwayne, there needs to be a system version of custom-env.conf
<dpm> rsalveti, can I create emulator instances for either i386 and amd64?
<charles> nik90, I've got the DBus properties code ready for you now in a branch at bug #1318997
<ubot5> bug 1318997 in Ubuntu Clock App reboot "Provide a way to change alarm sound" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318997
<kaisoz> hi!
<nik90> charles: damn you are fast!
<nik90> charles: is there a way I can find out the getter and setter function call names to use that in the clock app?
<charles> nik90, tedg had a nice suggestion on how to address the containment concerns and still use fdo Properties, I put them in their own interface (com.canonical.indicator.datetime.AlarmProperties) in their own object path
<tedg> charles, We'll need to talk to jdstrand to ensure those get added to the sdk apparmor profile.
<charles> so client code can subscribe to property changes on the alarm settings just as they can on any other fdo property
<charles> tedg, right
<charles> nik90, it'll make way more sense if you install an update of indicator-datetime (which isn't silo'ed yet afaik, but I'm hoping to needle tedg into doing that today), then run d-feet and look at com.canonical.indicator.datetime on the session bus
<cjwatson> Laney: There can be one per app and multiple apps per package, yes
<charles> nik90, so the getters and setters are named "Get" and "Set", where you specify the dbus interface (com.canonical.indicator.datetime.AlarmProperties) and the property name (which are listed at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/lp-1318997-export-properties-to-dbus/view/head:/data/com.canonical.indicator.datetime.AlarmProperties.xml)
<kaisoz> I got a question. I would like to start contributing to Ubuntu touch but I don't have a nexus device. Do all you devs use a Nexus device for developing?
<kaisoz> Is it enough with a porting to other device?
<charles> kaisoz, you can do a lot of development with the emulator, see http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/using-the-ubuntu-emulator/
<kaisoz> nice!
<kaisoz> I mean not working in apps but the system itself
<kaisoz> I could build images for the emulator and test them there right?
<nik90> charles: ok
<nik90> charles: fdo?
<charles> freedesktop.org
<nik90> charles: oh nice you added the default volume to the .xml as well..cool
<charles> nik90, http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-specification.html#standard-interfaces-properties has the details on the getters/setters
<charles> and the PropertyChanged signal, which you can use if you want the clock app listen for changes and update its gui
<nik90> charles: in qml, that is as easy as "onPropertyChanged: dosomething"...not sure iin a  c++ plugin
<nik90> charles: I will look at the examples that dednick gave me and see how this turns up
<nik90> charles: although looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/trunk/view/head:/libtelephonyservice/callmanager.cpp, it seems that i can just copy their setDBusProperty(const QString &name, const QVariant &value) function
<charles> nik90, yep; you'll also want the getProperties()
<jdstrand> charles: are those ready to be added today?
<kaisoz> i tought about porting ubuntu touch to my Galaxy Note 2. I know there some work already done, but afaik is an incomplete image
<kaisoz> but if I could work directly with the emulator I could start from there
<charles> jdstrand, tedg approved the MRs but they haven't been siloed yet
<charles> jdstrand, there's nothing they're blocking on though
<charles> jdstrand, that is, shorter answer: "yes"
<jdstrand> charles: ok. I wasn't super clear. I am planning an apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu upload today for something else. do you have DBus apparmor policy for me to add?
<charles> jdstrand, sure: I'm not sure what info you need, but everything that clock-app will access is on busname com.canonical.indicator.datetime, object path /com/canonical/indicator/datetime/AlarmProperties
<charles> there's nothing else in that object path except for these things that the clock app will use
<jdstrand> charles: so com.canonical.indicator.datetime is the interface?
<jdstrand> charles: ack. I'll add a rule and we can finetune it if needed. this sounds perfect :)
<charles> jdstrand, actually I made a separate interface just to make sure it was walled off from everything else, com.canonical.indicator.datetime.AlarmProperties
<jdstrand> I see
<jdstrand> cool
<fginther> nik90, I've added the jobs for lp:~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.
<fginther> 0
<nik90> fginther: thnx :)
<jhodapp> rsalveti: hey, are you still looking into the media playback issues atm?
<AskUbuntu> Problem importing contacts from vcf file into Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/488952
<rsalveti> jhodapp: nops, got some other things to fix first
<jhodapp> rsalveti: ok, planning to look at it again though?
<rsalveti> at some point, yeah :-)
<rsalveti> but might get just too busy because of the sprint next week
<rsalveti> so better if you take a look instead (if you get the time)
<jhodapp> rsalveti: yeah thought you might not, frustrating regression
<jhodapp> I doubt I will be able to until I get audio recording working
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> might be a promotion blocker though =\
<jhodapp> I know, it's bad
<rsalveti> mterry: system-settings-wizard is crashing after it finishes, is that known?
<rsalveti> just got a crash file with image 102
<jhodapp> rsalveti:  I wish someone had caught it along the way, media clearly didn't get tested with some changes
<rsalveti> yeah, too many moving parts now
<jhodapp> exactly
<jhodapp> rsalveti: makes me a little concerned that hardly anybody else tries out media
<rsalveti> yeah
<jhodapp> ahayzen: lol, you just missed rsalveti's reply :)
<mterry> rsalveti, no
<rsalveti> mterry: let me open a bug for it then
<mterry> rsalveti, thanks
<beuno> jdstrand, how would you feel of us going back to a static list on the reviewers tools, instead of getting it from the system?
<beuno> jdstrand, to further isolate the scripts
<jdstrand> beuno: that is the plan
<jdstrand> I have a todo to do it
<beuno> jdstrand, I have a branch then!
<beuno> spicing up the tests
<jdstrand> I'm not going to be able to review it today and am off next week
<jdstrand> but there are two things I'd like to have in there
<jdstrand> the frameworks and the security policy
 * beuno nods
<jdstrand> I don't think you need to do both
<beuno> k
<jdstrand> I have ideas on how to pull off the security bits
<beuno> I have the frameworks nicely layed out
<beuno> with the state of each
<beuno> building lists we can check, etc
<beuno> I'll throw it at dholbach on Mon
<jdstrand> sounds great
<jdstrand> make sure he knows that I need to do my part too before it is decoupled from the system
<beuno> will do
<jdstrand> (he has wanted to backport the review tools to trusty-- I know he will ask if he can with your branch. he can't)
<jdstrand> beuno: thanks for doing that :)
<beuno> I'll make sure he knows
<beuno> maybe taunt him a bit
<jdstrand> hehe
<beuno> I wasn't intending to do this, but was too annoyed by how this was all scattered in the code
<beuno> I should be writing up a document
<beuno> so this is my procrastination
<jdstrand> I think I can pull of the security tests without needing a change to easyprof
<jdstrand> s/pull of/pull off/
<jdstrand> so I'll look into that when I get back from holiday
<beuno> sounds great
<jdstrand> (there a quite a few other checks I want to add too-- these things pile up!)
<jdstrand> several new hooks were added that we can verify
<beuno> nice!
<beuno> getting there
<jdstrand> yep
<rsalveti> mterry: nah, crash (core) is truncated
<mterry> :(
<rsalveti> mterry: how to make it run again on a following reboot?
<rsalveti> can try to attach gdb
<mterry> rsalveti, phablet-config welcome-wizard --enable
<rsalveti> thanks
<beuno> tedg, gatox, I hear you're trying to break the store.
 * beuno leaves https://code.launchpad.net/~beuno/click-reviewers-tools/deprecate-14-10-dev1/+merge/224887 close to jdstrand in case he happens to look
<beuno> tedg, gatox, alecu, so what's the plan with this payui?
<tedg> beuno, To break the store :-)
<beuno> tedg, gatox, alecu, we're landing support for scopes in the store
<beuno> we could add in a third type
<tedg> beuno, Long term it's not really a "store" thing, but apparently that's how clicks get on the image.
<beuno> "system libraries" or whatever
<tedg> beuno, Yeah, that'd work.
<beuno> which you can filter off
<tedg> Long term we don't expect it to have an "application" but be a "pay-ui" hook.
<beuno> we'd need to be able to specify them in the manifest somehow
<beuno> so the scanner and distinguish them
<tedg> We're planning on doing that with them not having an application hook.
<tedg> Sorry, "desktop"
<tedg> So instead of "desktop" there would be "pay-ui"
<beuno> tedg, so lack of desktop hook would indicate a system library
<beuno> ?
<tedg> beuno, Well, kinda. You guys probably need more categories :-)
<tedg> beuno, For instance not just "desktop", you could have a package that was only a content-hub source.
<tedg> Or a scope
<tedg> Or infographic visualization
<beuno> right
<beuno> I'd like a specific entry that signals it's a system library
<tedg> Not sure if you want to whitelist or blacklist there.
<beuno> and we'll add the 3rd type
<beuno> which you can filter off in the client
 * cwayne just submittied his first go+qml app to the store :D
<tedg> beuno, Yeah, not sure where that should be in the manifest though.
<tedg> Seems like hooks isn't a good place.
<beuno> tedg, "somewhere click-ish we can introspect"
<beuno> :)
<beuno> and since we're already doing it one way for scopes
<beuno> it would be nicer to do the same for this
<beuno> and we can do it cheaply
<beuno> and less hacky
<beuno> I hear rumours the plan is to > /dev/null hardcoded on the client
<tedg> Heh, no one cares about pay until they can do in-app purchases.
<beuno> I care!
<beuno> but also, this is a good opportunity to support non-UI clicks
<tedg> So anything that is a good that doesn't have a handler, will just get ignored on the client.
<tedg> Wow, anything that is a hook.
<beuno> such friday
<tedg> In general, I don't have a perfect solution.
<beuno> tedg, but you don't know that beforehand unless click index knows that
<tedg> Probably something like "system-component" and then point that to a json file.
<tedg> Throw it on the appstore list and see if there are other things people want to use it for.
<beuno> right
<beuno> so
<beuno> if you get that sorted
<beuno> we'll add this third type to the store
<beuno> and automatically scan and set it
<alecu> tedg: beuno: I stil think it's pointless to have pay-ui in the store. It's something that can't be chosen to be installed, will be filtered out from search results in the store, will be filtered out from displaying on the client, and will not make sense to update independently of system updates because it depends on libpay.
<beuno> and you can filter like everything else
<beuno> alecu, oh, I agree
<beuno> I started this assuming that wasn't an option
<tedg> alecu, It doesn't depend on libpay, we could update it independent of system image.
<alecu> beuno: according to sergiusens, thostr asked to have every click shipped on the device be on the store. Which made sense at the time.
<alecu> beuno: and that's why "pay-ui must be in the store". Which I think makes no sense.
<sergiusens> another option is to have it in a customization spin
<beuno> I agree
<alecu> sergiusens: I don't know what that means, but I agree :-)
<beuno> so
<beuno> if it's blocking you
<sergiusens> alecu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Customization
<beuno> I'd say just upload it to the store, it'll be visible for a bit, but whatever
<beuno> you can then either pull it
<beuno> do something else
<beuno> or we'll have support for system library types
<beuno> which you can filter off in the scope
<beuno> * as long as you specify this new type in the manifest, etc etc
<tedg> I think that it's likely to end up on a customization image.
<tedg> But I don't think that having things independently updatable is bad.
<sergiusens> cwayne: ^^
<sergiusens> cwayne: some Friday reading for you
<tedg> It allows for things like the service to be able to change URLs faster.
<cwayne> the customiztions docs are here now: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/oem/
<tedg> Or if we did something like integrate with a payment service, and then that service dropped support, we could clean it up quickly.
<alecu> tedg: I think those are valid points, but are cases that happen very rarely.
<rsalveti> mterry: bug 1335298
<ubot5> bug 1335298 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-system-settings-wizard crashes on stop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1335298
<mterry> rsalveti, thanks!
<tedg> beuno, mail sent
<ws-tek> I have a couple of questions about ubuntu touch.
<ws-tek> Is it based on 14.04 LTS now? I am a little confused because of the way the site is set up. It doesnt seem there have been any improvements of making networking, telephony, and other features from like a year ago
<ws-tek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes
<sarnold> wow, looks like that whole thing is quite old at this point
<sarnold> ws-tek: ubuntu-touch was based on 14.04 for a little bit but has moved on to the devel release, the upcoming 14.10, weeks or months ago
<ws-tek> Is there apart of the site where its tracking all the latest developments/bugs/features?
<ws-tek> I could only find the bugs/fixes from 13.10
<sarnold> ws-tek: look for the messages from the landing team here, e.g. https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg08796.html
<ws-tek> thank you
<WilsonB1> Has anyone  had success using multi-touch with touch screen on   Ubuntu/Kubuntu ? Im using an Asus X200MA
<WilsonB1> The only thing I was able to use the multitouch on screen is Chromium Browser
<WilsonB1> Wanted to assign guestures in ?Kubuntu
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-28
<matv1> Is anyone aware of Camera app update failure?
<matv1> I am getting ProcessError0 - ErrorinProcess
<WilsonB1> anyone  had success using multi-touch with touch screen on   Ubuntu/Kubuntu ? Im using an Asus X200MA
<WilsonB1>  only thing I was able to use the multitouch on screen is Chromium Browser
<jdstrand> charles: fyi, apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.2.8 uploaded and it has the dbus rule for alarms in the calendar policy group
<lotuspsychje> gallery app is crashing again after last update on my nexus7
<berceanu> whats the status of ubuntu touch on nexus 4?
<berceanu> is it ready for replacing my android?
<popey> berceanu: depends on your use cases
<berceanu> ok, let me rephrase
<berceanu> what is not yet supported in terms of hardware?
<Rienzilla> the hardware mostly works, there is a status sheet
<Rienzilla> I tried touch on nexus 4 as a daily phone a month or 2 ago and found some features still lacking. The phone works though
<popey> yeah, there's a spreadsheet linked in the topic
<popey> we try and keep that updated
<anpok_> updated to image 103 on mako - now modem does not seem to work anymore - no pin entry dialog
<berceanu> popey: could you please send me the link to the spreadsheet?
<AskUbuntu> ubuntu-touch for dual core phone | http://askubuntu.com/q/489214
<AskUbuntu> XAMPP (LAMPP) on Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/489216
<popey> berceanu: Nexus Status: http://bit.ly/18kIrhM
<berceanu> popey: ty!
<popey> just updated it a bit
<berceanu> do you guys have a release date in mind for the first official u-touch version?
<berceanu> i mean, first supportes
<berceanu> supported
<popey> no
<popey> I dont think we will have a supported release as such
<popey> we will have devices running supported releases, from bq and meizu
<berceanu> so there will never be official support for nexus 4?
<popey> not sure
<popey> maybe
<popey> but nexus 4 is really used for our development right now
<popey> not sure about the strategy around the nexus devices once we have real shipping phones, sorry.
<AskUbuntu> Why doesn't current Ubuntu SDK's emulator work? | http://askubuntu.com/q/489258
<frecel> popey: who should I bother here about getting some information on the download manager?
<popey> frecel: mandel
<mandel> popey, yes?
<mandel> frecel, you can bother me, yes
<frecel> mandel: is there a documentation somewhere on how to use the download manager in qml apps?
<mandel> frecel, you got me just fixing it at the moment! I had the generated docs but some methods are missing etc...
<mandel> frecel, here you have a partial documentation => https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BypVEWSoJC2xS09pVHVfYzAydHc/edit?usp=sharing
<mandel> frecel, will be adding a docs package and will send the info to mhall119 to get it on the web, sorry for the inconvenience
<frecel> mandel: thanks, and this wasn't really an inconvinience since I didn't write a single line of code today because I got Mount & Blade working :D
<mandel> frecel, he, well then you spent well the weekend
<matv1> i've just installed a devel image after having been away from this project for a few months. Is the failing gallery app a known issue atm?
<popey> matv1: mailing how?
<popey> *failing
<matv1> failing to launch
<matv1> it does once after loading the image
<matv1> but it seems once i use the camera it breaks the gallery app
<matv1> weird uh :)
<matv1> also update for the camera app fails
<matv1> with ProcessError0
<matv1> could that be related?
<popey> pass
<matv1> okay
#ubuntu-touch 2014-06-29
<Macer> any news on an actual device being released yet?
<Macer> other than "hopefully this fall" ?
<Carom> Hello
<Carom> PLEASE, someone here uses the UBUNTU PHONE ?
<Carom> I have only 2 questions ?   =)
<Beldar> Carom, All channels pretty much expect you to ask the question. ;)
<Carom> :)
<Beldar> so you will a response from someone who may know is all.
<Carom> PLEASE, Ubuntu Phone have some know bug ?
<Carom> I have the note 2 (N7100)
<Carom> I already saw this site " https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/n7100 "
<Carom> But dont help enough
<AskUbuntu_> After installing Ubuntu Touch dualboot Recovery is lost | http://askubuntu.com/q/489448
<OrokuSaki> @ogra_ Is there a 4.4.3 cyanogenmod source we could build from? I have never built AOSP.. Sigh..
<OrokuSaki> I bet I am not the only one sighing
<OrokuSaki> Finally built a perfect 10.1 rom with a 3.0 kernel on cyanogenmod.. bummed out
<michiel81> I've got an issue with a PC system and a Touch controller+Screen. It was a hassle to install it but did manage to get it to register my finger movements, however i cannot get it to calibrate correctly. All changes made have 0.0 impact
<michiel81> The touch controller has VID 1bfd/3050
<michiel81> OS is Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Linuxing> Hi everybody
<AskUbuntu_> Nexus 10 and Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/489657
<wael> hello
<wael> just today i got my ubuntu touch phone
<wael> i install it in nexus 4
<wael> but what i see there's home
<wael> menu
<wael> but when i open it
<wael> app menu comes
<wael> not home
<Beldar> wael, The touch is not a ubuntu desktop, is that what you exspect?
<Beldar> expect*
<wael> i know i'm using ubuntu from 2007
<Beldar> wael, 2007 can you give a detailed description of what that means, and use my nick as a preface?
<mickswagger> hey
<mickswagger> just wanted to ask
<mickswagger> is there an option to pass-lock screen ubuntu touch for phones?
<mikedoug> I'm new to running ubuntu-touch on my old Nexus 4. Any hints or tips for success?
<mikedoug> I'm currently in the flashing process -- it's busy downloading the image to flash.
<OrokuSaki> Someone should attempt a 4.4.2 cyanogenmod branch.. So I can use my touchpad with Ubuntu Touch... Sigh
<OrokuSaki> Seems like there are more devices ported to cyanogenmod, and that was why you guys went with cyanogenmod over aosp, originally
<OrokuSaki> But I guess the large varierty of "stuff" you see in cyanogenmod made it difficult to create 4.4.2 branch for hybris????
<OrokuSaki> *confused*
<Hashcode> OrokuSaki: I think the idea behind the 4.4.2 branch was a clean start and they enabled gerrit so devs could in theory submit the patches they needed for their devices.
<Hashcode> Tho not many patches have been submitted yet
<OrokuSaki> Thanks hashcode! Yeah... I just wish I could copy and paste 3 folders and hit go. =)
<OrokuSaki> FINALLY built a cm10.1 running a 3.4 kernel on the touchpad
<OrokuSaki> And then bam, 4.4.2 aosp smacked me in the face
<Hashcode> Maybe someday
<Hashcode> I haven't had any time to even submit the OMAP4 patches
<Hashcode> And I have those all ready
<OrokuSaki> so confused about aosp
<Hashcode> Normally I pull down an actual AOSP tree, and work out all of the patches I need to run my devices
<Hashcode> And that makes it much easier to apply to ROMs like CM, etc
<Hashcode> (or UT)
<OrokuSaki> It doesn't seem to like building an inline kernel or something
<OrokuSaki> make: *** No rule to make target `out/target/product/tenderloin/kernel', needed by `prebuilt'.  Stop.
<Hashcode> you'r eright
<Hashcode> the patches to build inline kernels are not in AOSP
<Hashcode> unless you've added and Android.mk
<OrokuSaki> I read there are about 15 patches
<Hashcode> to the kernel dir
<Hashcode> not really
<OrokuSaki> I added that...
<OrokuSaki> lol
<Hashcode> to patch it like CM, you need to add the task for kernel.mk
<Hashcode> and then a few lines in build
<OrokuSaki> shitty.. great time to learn
<Hashcode> to use the Android.mk I believe you need to reference it in the device
<OrokuSaki> AndroidKernel.mk
<Hashcode> like: -include kernel/something/something/AndroidKernel.mk
<Hashcode> it won't get added automatically
<OrokuSaki> yeah... I added that one I think
<OrokuSaki> I got past it, but my touchscreen service needs out/obj/KERNEL
<Hashcode> but the build patches make it pretty easy
<OrokuSaki> and I don't see it being created, no matter what
<OrokuSaki> But I haven't added inline kernel patches, and I ripped out Android.mk
<OrokuSaki> Damn....
<OrokuSaki> Ogra_ if your listening to this.. I feel less devices will be ported to Ubuntu Touch, as it was easier before with CM11 =)
<OrokuSaki> this is all on him =)
<OrokuSaki> I wonder if #mer is going this route
<OrokuSaki> Guess I can try evervolv's prebuilt kernel.. thats what he does
<OrokuSaki> @ogra_ okay, I can see you guys have already patched aosp for inline kernel building....
<OrokuSaki> problem: can you guys create a webpage of the patches you guys added to test normal aosp 4.4.2 from google, so we can test graphics, etc..  that would make it.. easier?
<OrokuSaki> https://gitorious.org/replicant/build/commit/a682034b7fa19872213264f092182c9bbf9b8d13.patch
<OrokuSaki> that adds kernel.mk =)
<AskUbuntu_> sync contacts with ubuntu touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/489764
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-22
<hevyhomie> hello anyone can help me with this if awake? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11753783/
<hevyhomie> http://pastebin.com/a7ZX3EdL can you help on this?
<dupingping> The awesome software is published, You can use the trial version of Sticky Notes.
<dupingping> http://korsoftware.com
<dholbach> good morning
<robin-hero> DanChapman: Hey Dan! I found something weird with Dekko. I used the last version, but the "To" string in mail compose view is untranslated. I looked it at Launchpad, but it is translated and included in the .po file too.
<ultimatetux> ogra_: here?
<ultimatetux> Anybody made any attempt/progress regarding luks disk encryption for ubuntu touch?
<davmor2> ultimatetux: not yet that I am aware of
<ultimatetux> davmor2: what would it take to do so? Need messing with the bootloader?
<ultimatetux> davmor2: cause in normal the initrd is the first to be adjusted
<davmor2> ultimatetux: no idea, that is one for the devs, I know there is still plans for encryption just not yet too many other moving parts I think
<ultimatetux> I see
<DanChapman> robin-hero: hey, that's weird indeed. Let me look...
<robin-hero> Thanks
<DanChapman> robin-hero: is the To field getting translated when viewing a message?
<robin-hero> Yes
<DanChapman> ahh seems it's not marked for translation at all http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/dekko/0.5/view/head:/qml/Composer/TypedRecipientField.qml#L144
<DanChapman> robin-hero: thanks, i'll fix that now
<robin-hero> Cool, thanks :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday and happy Onion Rings Day! 😃
<djanos> Hello, it is possible to install firefox on ubuntu touch ? thanks
<Zabuldon> Hello guys! Could you please help me? i want to try port ubuntu to my desire 816, i got device tree for CM 11 and follow with the https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/ but when i start lunch and select my a5 device i got a message:  build/core/product_config.mk:224: *** Can not locate config makefile for product "a5 ".  Stop.
<Zabuldon> Hello guys! Could you please help me? i want to try port ubuntu to my desire 816, i got device tree for CM 11 and follow with the https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/ but when i start lunch and select my a5 device i got a message:  build/core/product_config.mk:224: *** Can not locate config makefile for product "a5 ".  Stop.
<Zabuldon> [12:20pm]
<Walex2> djanos: someone will have to do a port of Firefox...
<sturmflut2> 260 e-mails in my "Ubuntu" folder :/
<ogra_> you lucky bastard !
<ogra_> :P
<sturmflut2> ogra_: At least you get paid for reading them :P
 * ogra_ gets three times as much per day :)
<jibel> On mako/devel-proposed, latest build,  I cannot set greeter security to passcode. Is it known?
<jibel> cannot set to anything else the swipe actually
<jibel> s/the/than
<sturmflut2> git support on Launchpad works surprisingly well
<matv1> i'm curious: telegram app uses push notification, but there is some kind of polling used when not the app is not started, because notifications on the phone are always much later then on the desktop or my droid phone
<matv1> my question is: is the polling bottleneck caused in the app itself or is it the notification center?
<popey> matv1: maybe pop in #ubuntu-telegram and ask karni
<matv1> popey sorry I forget there is now a separate channel :(
<popey> np :)
<robin-hero> Hi all! With the new release (r23) indicator-datetime shows my calendar events in UTC. Can I change this somehow?
<Zabuldon> Hello guys! Could you please help me? i want to try port ubuntu to my desire 816, i got device tree for CM 11 and follow with the https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/ but when i start lunch and select my a5 device i got a message:  build/core/product_config.mk:224: *** Can not locate config makefile for product "a5 ".  Stop.
<lotuspsychje> Zabuldon: did you try the XDA forums, maybe there's an existing project?
<Zabuldon> yes, and found one project. I tried to contact with topic owner but without success.
<hevyhomie> help: i am porting to moto e and i keep getting this error on build: http://pastebin.com/fWNBXXAC
<hevyhomie> Zabuldon: what is the name of your mk file in your pertaining device folder?
<sturmflut2> Is there any info on which features/bugfixes will be in the Telegram 2.0 client?
<Zabuldon> i have few .mk files in device/htc/a5 one of them is full_a5.mk
<hevyhomie> Zabuldon: do you have a vendorsetup.sh file and inside it wrote, add_lunch_combo full_condor-userdebug?
<hevyhomie> sub full_condor for full_a5
<Zabuldon> yes:add_lunch_combo a5-eng
<Zabuldon> add_lunch_combo a5-userdebug
<hevyhomie> try full_a5-userdebug instead
<Zabuldon> one sec
<Zabuldon> nothing changed
<hevyhomie> that is the closest thing I could think of
<OerHeks> awesome, bq for sale in Mediamarkt.de http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/product/_BQ-Aquaris-E4-5-Ubuntu-Edition-schwarz,48353,464028,2094267.html?langId=-3
<popey> sturmflut2: maybe ask in #ubuntu-telegram :)
<popey> sturmflut2: or https://code.launchpad.net/~libqtelegram-team/libqtelegram/libqtelegram-dev
<sturmflut2> popey: I was trying to avoid having to work through all the source code commits, I DO have to work through several thousand mails today already
<popey> oh, you want someone else to do that for you? :)
<sturmflut2> popey: Kinda trying to ;)
<matv1> Oerheks unfortunately not in the netherlands .. yet
<OerHeks> matv1, yeah, but i have hope it will be, soon.
<hevyhomie> http://pastebin.com/fWNBXXAC anyone the reason for this?
<matv1> OerHeks ah you have info i don't ? :)
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: nice
<OerHeks> matv1, no, i guess so
<matv1> OerHeks we could always overload their site search with 'ubuntu phone' :)
<sturmflut2> hevyhomie: The compiler throws a warning about the referenced line of code, and the build system is configured to not let warnings pass
<sturmflut2> hevyhomie: I have no idea about the build system in use though
<hevyhomie> im going off of this: wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Condor_Info
<sturmflut2> popey: Okay, I've asked the developers, the Telegram 2.0 app will be a major refactoring of the old code with a focus on performance and stability, it will become easier to add new features in the future, but the initial release will have feature parity with the current app, nothing more.
<popey> good to know sturmflut2 :)
<sturmflut2> popey: But I see a "voice note" feature waiting to be released with version 1.3.15
<hevyhomie> sturmflut2: thanks
<popey> seb128: do you recall the bug number for where system settings switches back on reporting of crashes because of a non-existent read-write file in /etc?
<seb128> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie-preferences/+bug/1437633
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1437633 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu RTM) "Choosing not to report crashes and errors setting reverts" [High,Confirmed]
<popey> \o/ ta
<seb128> yw
<seb128> the lxc side is assigned to ogra_
<seb128> but I don't think that ever landed
<ogra_> sturmflut2, did you file a bug about the arale memory issue ?
<ogra_> seb128, hmm, i thought kenvandine landed it a while ago
<ogra_> together with other öxc-android-config changes
<ogra_> *lxc
<kenvandine> ogra_, i did land one of your fixes, don't recall which
<ogra_> yeah, same here ... :P
<ogra_> oh, wait, that was USB tethering
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Not yet, I am still working through about a hundred other bug reports to confirm them/mark me as "affected"
<kenvandine> ah, yeah
<ogra_> so yeah, might not have landed yet, seb128 might be correct
<popey> well, bug above seems to not be fxed in retail devices, someone on the phone list complaining about it.
<seb128> popey, right, it's not closed
<seb128> so it's not fixed in non-retail devices either :p
<sturmflut2> ogra_: I also have to talk to people like cking and check if something is really eating memory or if the arale kernel just accounts things in a different way than krillin and the desktop
<ogra_> sturmflut2, there are no "people like cking" ... nobody could be like him ;)
<sturmflut2> ogra_: True, so ture
<cking> :-)
<ogra_> :)
<sturmflut2> s/ture/true/
 * ogra_ is sad that neither heise nor golem.de picked up that you can buy ubuntu phones at meadiamarkt and saturn 
<Stskeeps> tip them?
<seb128> ogra_, you can?
<Stskeeps> fairly sure i know of some UT fans at both of them, or at least qt
<ogra_> Stskeeps, yeah, someone should ... i dont really want to look like the advertising employee :)
<ogra_> seb128, yeah, and you can order them at otto.ed and notebooksbilliger.de
<ogra_> *otto.de
<seb128> nice
<ogra_> it isnt really clear if mediamarkt and saturn will offer them in retail stores though ...
<ogra_> but you can definitely order them in the online stores
<lotuspsychje> mediamarkt stores handle different policy from each store
<lotuspsychje> its local choice of the boss in that specific store
<ogra_> yep ... franchise system
<ogra_> whee !
 * lotuspsychje hides oO
 * ogra_ hugs seb128 for bug 1459676
<ubot5> bug 1459676 in dialer-app (Ubuntu) "Can't add a + to the beginning of the number" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1459676
<ogra_> that bugs me every time i travel
<seb128> ogra_, ;-)
<seb128> my pleasure!
<Laney> you time travel?
<ogra_> Laney, only when switching continents usually :)
<davmor2> Laney: ogra_ is already 1 hour into our future,  ogra_ what time is it there?  Laney you'll see ;)
<Laney> he's too busy in his flying car to notice us
<ogra_> 4pm here :)
<thunderstrom> the is bug in alarme app in dev channel.
<ogra_> and, i dont have time for flying cars, i promised sturmflut2 snappy-sharks-with-lasers (and flying fridges)
<davmor2> ogra_: start with flying toasters wait I bet Microsoft already virtualised those
<ogra_> yeah, it is fridges all the way for us ...
<Laney> I'll only be impressed once it delivers the food straight into my face
<davmor2> Laney: http://giphy.com/gifs/9Z26sZp6MiQfu like this
<Laney> "ah crap, segfaulted again"
<davmor2> Laney: no you specifically said face no mouth ti's your own fault :D
<davmor2> s/no mouth ti's/not mouth it's
<mcphail> I'm finding my bq phone is very laggy when the screen has been off for a while. Makes it annoying to unlock and type passcode etc. Settles after 30 seconds or so. Only noticed it since rtm was updated to vivid. Anyone else seeing this?
<Guest96835> 你好
<matv1> mcphail I think it was already reported and related to wifi
<matv1> at least I remember a mailinglist thread about that recently
<matv1> mcphail does this seem like what you have?
<matv1> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg13451.html
<mcphail> matv1: do yo know if there is a bug I could +1?
<mcphail> oops - just saw your link
<matv1> I am actualy not quite sure there is one, reading through .. at least no one reporting mentioned a lp bugreport
<mcphail> matv1: thanks. Sounds like I have a similar issue but nothing of interest in /var/crash. Feels a bit like a CPU throttling issue
<mcphail> dbus-daemon seems to be taking up a lot of %CPU according to "top". Is that relevant here?
<matv1> mcphail don't know. i see now that seb128 did file it.
<matv1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1466741
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1466741 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "system slow to wake up/unlock screen sluggish since the update to vivid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mcphail> matv1: perfect. Cheers
<matv1> mcphail: np :)
<mcphail> :)
<conyoo> welp.. i think my keyboard crashed o_O tapping on text box doesn't bring up the keyboard in any app (mx 4)
<sturmflut2> Hm, when arale is locked and completly idle the MediaTek thermal management code causes 20 timer events/second and the PowerVR GPU another 20/s. Seems rather high and much more than on krillin
<popey> sturmflut2: sounds like one for cking :)
<popey> he loves those kinds of things
<sturmflut2> popey: He has serious work to do
<simosx> sturmflut2, have you managed to recompile the kernel from source for either the bq or the mx4?
<cking> popey, I'm way overloaded with other "fun", but if somebody needs it looking into, ping my manager
<sturmflut2> simosx: I once built it for the bq, but the generated android boot image wouldn't boot on my device, and I had so much other stuff to do, so I moved it to the bottom of my queue
<ogra_> sturmflut2, the wonderful world of the PVR driver :)
<ogra_> (krillin has no SGX hardware)
<ogra_> sturmflut2, file a bug for that too ;)
<sturmflut2> ogra_: I have a long-standing hate relationship with Imagination Technologies
<simosx> sturmflut2, I had the same issues with the E4.5 (had to flash a proper boot.img to fix).
<ogra_> we all do
<ogra_> at least everyone who ever had to do with that driver does ... i assume
<ogra_> sturmflut2, btw: sudo /system/bin/logcat -d -b main *:E
<ogra_> enjoy :(
<simosx> ImgTec gave some hints on some sort of open drivers.
<ogra_> yeah ...
<ogra_> might be marketing ... i belive it when i see it
<sturmflut2> simosx: Well, that doesn't mean anything in the GPU world. Not even Intel or AMD can get their open drivers right
<cwayne> _salem`: ping
<ogra_> its such a shame ... the HW is extremely wonderful ... so sad that you cant make real use of it thanks to the driver
<ogra_> (the SGX chips are actually really great)
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Did you know that they have a product line that can do actual raytracing, fully accelerated by the hardware?
<ogra_> i heard of that, yeah
<simosx> sturmflut2, it would be an improvement if the drivers are somehow more open. Anyway, the hints came from https://www.reddit.com/user/alexvoica (PR, ImgTec), see recent comments.
<popey> dpm: played with the unity8 session a bit more, there's more missing. can't run calendar app, it moans about gsettings schemas being missing.
<sturmflut2> simosx: It wouldn't. A driver that's not fully open is just about as horrible as a fully closed driver. You will *always* run into something that's still hidden in the remaining black box.
<ogra_> sturmflut2, we used to have PVR on the maguro when we started ... the funny thing shoved each and every vsync though a uevent ... 50 udev log messages per second and stuff ... thats fun :)
<sturmflut2> simosx: Which is why Intel should be punished for introducing firmware blobs with their upcoming GPUs
<sturmflut2> ogra_: m(
<Stskeeps> (intel even has closed blobs for their HD graphics for android tablets..)
<ogra_> yeah ... who would have thoght that from intel (until poulsbo)
<simosx> sturmflut2, to be able to punish, one needs to have an alternative and advocate for the free/open alternative.
<ogra_> simosx, the prob is that you wont build up pressure as long as they are not on par with features ...
<ogra_> show me one linux PC gamer that runs his system with nouveau
 * mcphail games on radeon rather than fglrx...
<ogra_> and you get better performance ?
<mcphail> I get decent performance and the overall experience is better
<mcphail> e.g. desktop actually works
<_salem`> cwayne, pong
<sturmflut2> simosx: AMD has been working on their open-source GPU support for eight years now. Eight years. And you still can't plug a new card into your existing Ubuntu PC and at least have 2D up and running.
<Walex2> sturmflut2: same as for all Linux related hw stuff: slightly older models tend to be supported, newest don't.
<Walex2> mcphail: ogra_: I have used both 'fglrx' and 'radeon' and both work for me fairly well (HD7850 and R9-280). I prefer 'radeon' because it is better integrated with the rest. Too bad MesaGL does not support OpenGL4 yet.
<simosx> For AMD, there was different codebase for the Windows driver and the open-source driver. It took more time for the smallish resources to support the newer chips.
<sturmflut2> Walex2: That's not necessarily true. LOTS of manufacturers try to put drivers for their upcoming hardware into the kernel ahead of time. Intel often even has the kernel code upstream a year before the hardware ships.
<mcphail> the problem is Ubuntu ships with old kernels
<Walex2> sturmflut2: that's quite rare. Some AMD/nVidia drivers have PCI IDs of unreleased chips already.
<ogra_> mcphail, not true if you use LTS :)
<simosx> mcphail, if you refer to the phones, it's just the SoCs do not have upstream Linux kernel support (but only support a specific Linux version that coincides with an Android version).
<Walex2> mcphail: ogra_: sensible distros ship with "stable" versions. The problem is that Linux does not have a stable ABI for kernel drivers, by choice.
<ogra_> Walex2, well, intel *are* the good guys here ... (at least in the non-embedded market) ... if AMD and nvidia would just do the same linux graphics would rock
<mcphail> simosx: yes - the phone kernels are a real problem. So much innovation is being held back
<ogra_> mcphail, what are you missing in the phone kernels ?
<Walex2> ogra_: for AMD and nVidia the Linux market is probably not worth the effort. We can only hope that Steam boxes become popular.
<simosx> mcphail, it's MediaTek that should do (have done?) the mainline work.
 * ogra_ thinks they do just fine what they are supposed to ... making the hardware work
<sturmflut2> Walex2: No, it's not rare. It's just that things like the GPU and WiFi are prominent, if they don't work you'll notice it immediately. I have yet to remember when I had to last update my kernel because e.g. a new hard drive or an ethernet port didn't work.
<mcphail> ogra_: all my exotic suggestions for doing funny things with btrfs and overlayfs always end with "the kernel doesn't support that" :)
<ogra_> mcphail, lol, ok
<ogra_> emphasis on "exotic" :)
<sturmflut2> Walex2: So basically AMD, Nvidia and a handfull of WiFi manufacturers ruin the whole experience
<ogra_> it is linux after all though ... and the source is available ... you could backport what you need
<ogra_> (not that that is likely to be fun or easy, but technically possible)
<Walex2> sturmflut2: lots of hard drivers and ethernet chips need special tweaks in the kernel. I have had several cases where the non-so-common but not-so-rare ehternet port in a desktop or laptop did not work until the tweak appeared
<sturmflut2> mcphail: I will trust btrfs in a couple of years, maybe
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> btrfs
<mcphail> sturmflut2: well, ext4 has had worse problems recently
<sturmflut2> mcphail: Worse problems than "I just lost all my data, again, like yesterday"? I highly doubt it
<mcphail> sturmflut2: yep - kernel 4.0 or 4.1 causes massive data corruption with ext4
 * sturmflut2 runs a btrfs RAID-5 on this PC and would never trust it with anything
<ogra_> if i would go for a specific filesystem on phones it would be f2fs i think
<mcphail> *caused
<cwayne> _salem`: is Ubuntu.Telephony documented anywhere?
<mcphail> I'd love a COW filesystem (ideally with deduplication) for the phone. Every version of "neverball" is going to consume more of my system spaca...:)
<ogra_> even if popey will hate me now ... let me tell you that snappy will fix this :)
<kenvandine> haha
<mcphail> ogra_: don't worry: I'm sold
<ogra_> it will soon get deduplication on all levels
<dpm> popey, I'll have a play with the unity8 session from the ISO on wily this evening
<ogra_> (filesystem and ram at least ... )
<_salem`> cwayne, unfortunately not, it is still a private api. also, we will be changing the api soon. Do you need any help with it?
<mcphail> ogra_: I've pointed 2 people towards #snappy on #ubuntu today already
<ogra_> :D
<sturmflut2> mcphail: AFAIK the EXT4 corruption issue in kernel 4.0 was an md-raid issue in the end
<mcphail> sturmflut2: aah well - btrfs RAID was safer than md-raid then :)
 * mcphail has been running btrfs for ages and has only had complete filesystem corruption 11 or 12 times. reinstalling is _fun_
<sturmflut2> mcphail: You mean the btrfs RAID support that is so good that every btrfs developer tells you to not use RAID-5/6 with btrfs? ;)
<mcphail> to be fair, these were RAID0, so my own fault
<mcphail> sturmflut2: ha!
<sturmflut2> At least the head btrfs developer at Fujitsu told me a couple of months ago
 * mcphail is increasingly convinced the lag on vivid is related to the dbus-daemon process
<sturmflut2> mcphail: dbus shows up a lot on cpustat, yes
<mcphail> sturmflut2: no lagging with my phone just now: dbus-daemon at 1--10% CPU. If my phone sleeps for a while, wakes and has lag, dbus-daemon is at 20--40% most of the time
<Walex2> mcphail: BTRFS filesystem corruption is *very* rare and has been so for years. What can happen is that the filesystem becomes essentially read-only and has to be reloaded.
<sturmflut2> Walex2: I have to say that it has become much better in the last 12 months, but before that corruption was "rare" enough to completely lose my data every couple of months. I use a btrfs RAID-5 out of three disks as a scratch space.
<mcphail> Walex2: I've broken it a few times over the past couple of years when running on dodgy hardware. No surprises about the breaks but very hard to recover
<mcphail> Walex2: in saying that, the benefits outweight the breakages for me
<sturmflut2> Walex2: And please never forget that the developers didn't even care to release btrfschk until about 2012
<sturmflut2> Development of a filesystem should *start* with the release of an fsck, not end with it
<Matlib> hello
<Matlib> I have a problem with my aquaris
<Matlib> is this the right forum to ask?
<sturmflut2> Matlib: Yes
<Matlib> SMS keyboard disappeared after the last update
<Matlib> :B
<Matlib> There's just blank grey box where keys normally showed
<simosx> Matlib, can you check if that is the case with the online keyboard not showing up at different input boxes as well?
<Matlib> in all boxes yes
<simosx> Matlib, as weird as it may seem, I just got the same issue right now. I am rebooting the phone just in case.
<Matlib> hmm
<Matlib> reboot sounds like a plan
<simosx> it works now. it's weird because i never had that issue before. last used the keyboard to type something about 10 minutes ago...
<Matlib> wee
<Matlib> it worked
<Matlib> one more thing thou
<Matlib> Is there any way to start wi-fi hotspot on this device?
<simosx> Matlib, afaik, the GUI does not expose the WiFi hotspot functionality yet.
<Matlib> might be through ssh
<sturmflut2> Matlib: Not yet, it will be part of a future update
<Matlib> even with the terminal?
<Matlib> I've found some magic nm* commands on the internet but they didn't work for me
<simosx> Matlib, check if the WiFi card can actually get into either ad-hoc or master mode. that's a requirement in order to become a hotspot.
<thunderstrom> hi, last night i created a alarme on clock app to ring at 6:30am, but it rang at 4:30am. i.e. 2 hrs before the scheduled time. Any one can help?
<simosx> thunderstrom, that might be weird a timezone issue. Are you located at GMT+2 by any chance?
<thunderstrom> simosx, yes you are right
<thunderstrom> any fix there ?
<simosx> thunderstrom, you will probably need to replicate this issue. What is important, is what is shown on the screen should be the time the ringing happens.
<simosx> thunderstrom, did you set up that alarm some time ago, before the time you updated your phone to OTA-4?
<simosx> have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app for any possible existing reports.
<thunderstrom> simosx, nop i ve recently moved to dev channel and an on update 249
<ogra_> well, dont use the dev channel
<popey> you pm'ed me earlier and said you were on wily 15.10
<ogra_> use the rc channel
<popey> i said don't do that
<ogra_> (or rc-proposed if you are after daily crack)
<simosx> busted ;-)
<thunderstrom> ok thanks i am returnning back to rc channel
<ogra_> slangasek, hmm, if we somehow know we have to start the crash handler we should also be able to tell the shell about it (before or while collecting the core), shouldnt we ? i mean ... that knowledge is somewhere in there ...
<Matlib> iw list does not show "AP" in supported modes which supposedly means game over for me :/
<Matlib> only "IBSS" and "managed"
<Matlib> Is there any way to speed ssh while screen is off?
<Matlib> up
<Matlib> as soon as the screen turns off the phone seems to enter the lazy mode
<Matlib> :)
<slangasek> ogra_: nope.  welcome to kernel space
<ogra_> damn ... we should get rid of that thing :)
<ogra_> always in the way
<ogra_> Matlib, yes, by making the screen stay on
<Matlib> that drains the battery then
<ogra_> like you keeping it alive on low level for ssh access
<ogra_> it wont properly suspend anyway
<ogra_> if you keep an ssh connection active
<Matlib> well no
<Matlib> the problem is it slows down regardless of ssh activity
<ogra_> (which it does if you dont)
<ogra_> indeed, it tires to suspend ... and ssh prevents that ... the two are wrangling all the time
<Matlib> Weird things started happening after that last update
<Matlib> screen's just frozen now
<ogra_> are you ssh'ed in ?
<Matlib> i can still use the ssh session tho
<Matlib> yes
<Matlib> :)
<ogra_> check with top
<ogra_> whats the main consumer there  ?
<Matlib> unity8 taking 83%
<Matlib> unity8-dash
<dobey> no apport?
<Matlib> no
 * ogra_ would also have expected apport collecting a crash report
<Matlib> i was working with the terminal app it disappeared out of a sudden and screen froze
<Matlib> now it's back to normal, but all apps have closed
<dobey> that sounds like a unity8 crash
<ogra_> yeah
<dobey> yeah, it crashed
<ogra_> anything in /var/crash ?
<dobey> you checked top after apport finished i guess
<Matlib> a little bit, 6 files starting with _usr_bin_*
<Matlib> _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<Matlib> is the recent one
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> so your session crashed ... better reboot then
<ogra_> (apps are not killed when that happens ... meaning they eat your resources now)
<Matlib> rebootin
<ogra_> (without having any UI)
<Matlib> ah one thing
<Matlib> navigation
<Matlib> the very first time i launched google maps I said no to access GPS
<Matlib> is there any way to reset this setting?
<ogra_> in system-settings
<dobey> in system settings under location you can enable it
<Matlib> system settings app?
<ogra_> yes
<Matlib> ok testing
<Matlib> third issue that's been since ever
<Matlib> DNS resolver stops working after wifi is tuned off or out of range
<Matlib> it wont switch to 3G by itself
<Matlib> phone restart is needed
 * ogra_ doubts thats DNS related ... check your routing
<ogra_> (there is a bug open about missing default route)
<Matlib> aha
<ogra_> btw, what device, which channel etc ?
<Matlib> so yeah, I turned them on in System settings → Security & Privacy → Location access
<Matlib> and there's still "Uncle Google can't determine your location"
<Matlib> I'll check the network issue later once it happens again
<Matlib> It doesnt reveal every time
<Matlib> I havent rebooted thou (the GPS thing) :D
<conyoo> uuu managed to crash ubuntu-keyboard on mx4
<conyoo> managed to crash basically everything lol
<dobey> well, google can hit the timeout while your phone is trying to resolve the location
<ogra_> conyoo, with the default image that was installed when you recieved it ?
<conyoo> i've updated
<conyoo> r1
<conyoo> lemme se :>
<ogra_> well, i mean you didnt switch channels or tinker with the image in any other way (like making it writable or installing deb packages or something) ?
<conyoo> nope
<ogra_> definitely worth a bug against ubuntu-keyboard then
<conyoo> i have no idea how to trigger the bug
<conyoo> so it's probably pointless to open a bug now
<conyoo> looking for logs now but i'm kind of lost
<ogra_> ~/.cache/upstart/ ...
<conyoo> i know those :>
<ogra_> there should be a maliit log
<Matlib> Is there any lower level tool to check gps functionality?
<ogra_> thats the keyboard backend
<Matlib> I'm suspecting hardware failure on this
<ogra_> Matlib, there is a sensor-status app in the store
<ogra_> also try the HERE app instead og google maps
<ogra_> *of
<Matlib> I tried with OSM maps
<Matlib> "Geolocation failed"
<davmor2> Matlib: reboot once you set that to on
<Matlib> i hav
<Matlib> e
<davmor2> Matlib: osmtouch takes 2-3 attempts to get a fix
<ogra_> Matlib, what device is that ...
<Matlib> can this sensor be accessed from /sys/ or command line utilities by any chance?
<Matlib> aquaris
<ogra_> (and which channel)
<Matlib> :S
<conyoo> ogra_,  there are just a bunch of warnings in maliit-server.log
<conyoo> something about QT unable to load some image
<conyoo> qml
<ogra_> Matlib, is that just a default install, nothing changed on the image, not made writable ever or anything ?
<conyoo> WARNING: file:///usr/share/maliit/plugins/com/ubuntu/keys/KeyPopover.qml:33: TypeError: Cannot read property of null
<conyoo> pff.. i don't really know what i'm looking at better download the source code
<ogra_> conyoo, well, looks like an error ... file a bug, attach the log
<conyoo> i'll try to fix it
<conyoo> LOL
<conyoo> :((
<conyoo> thanks ogra_  :D \o/
<Tm_T> how I make new special key shortcuts for touch terminal?
<davmor2> popey: mhall119 ^ you guys have a doc for this somewhere right?
<Tm_T> I happen to use tmux with its default ctrl-b actions and thus cannot use it really atm
<Tm_T> I feel crippled ):
<dobey> Tm_T: i think you grab the upstream source, make a "theme" thing for tmux, and wait for an update in the store
<Tm_T> ...
<ogra_> nah
<ogra_> you can dump xml files somewhere for that
<dobey> i'm sure others might appreciate submitting such xml files to the upstream terminal app so that they are there for everyone, though :)
<Tm_T> sure
<mariogrip> ogra_: How can i use ssh when i don't have access to adb, i tried to add key to authorized_keys with no luck...
<Tm_T> ogra_: any quick'n'dirty documentation what kind of file to where, and where to submit it for others to benefit?
<ogra_> mariogrip, i usually wget my key from launchpad ;)
<ogra_> Tm_T, yes, there is, but i dont have it handy
 * ogra_ goes for dinner
<Tm_T> hmh, couldn't find it yet
<dobey> Tm_T: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-terminal-dev/ubuntu-terminal-app/reboot/files/head:/src/app/qml/KeyboardRows/Layouts/ but i don't know where any docs are
<conyoo> Tm_T, https://swordfishslabs.wordpress.com/2015/02/27/json-profiles-in-ubuntu-terminal-app/
<conyoo> Tm_T, you just have to edit some json files
<conyoo> Tm_T, jsonVisibleProfiles="{\"/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.terminal/0.7.91/qml/KeyboardRows/Layouts/ControlKeys.json\":true,\"/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.terminal/0.7.91/qml/KeyboardRows/Layouts/FunctionKeys.json\":true,\"/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.terminal/0.7.91/qml/KeyboardRows/Layouts/Nano.json\":true,\"/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.terminal/0.7.91/qml/KeyboardRows/Layouts/ScrollKeys.json\":true,\"/opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.
<conyoo> terminal/0.7.91/qml/KeyboardRows/Layouts/SimpleCommands.json\":true}"
<EdwardMorbius> hello, anyone knows how to diagnose UI freeze after OTA4? before 15.04 once UI froze it would reboot after a while, after 15.04 update when UI froze I had to power off the phone so I am guessing error log was not submitted automatically (or maybe it was).
<conyoo> Tm_T, /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.terminal/0.7.91/qml/KeyboardRows/Layouts/
<conyoo> EdwardMorbius, logs https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/05/15/hacking-ubuntu-touch-part-6-logfiles/
<hevyhomie> good evening/afternoon, anyone have idea on this? http://pastebin.com/rfbZUfwa
<mcphail> hevyhomie: looks fairly self-explanatory. What are you trying to compile?
<hevyhomie> building touch port from lunch for moto e
<hevyhomie> it's my first port btw
<mcphail> hevyhomie: the compiler is raising a warning that it is expecting a variable of one type, but the code is providing another. The compiler has been set to treat all warnings as fatal errors and stop compiling
<hevyhomie> what is rodata.c do?
<mcphail> hevyhomie: I don't have a copy of the code so can't tell you. Someone else on here might know.
<hevyhomie> ok thanks
<conyoo> wow adb pull is dumb
<ogra_> what intelligence do you expect from it ?
<mcphail> hevyhomie: it might be worth pointing this out to whoever maintains the rodata.c file. There will probably be contact information somewhere in the file
<hevyhomie> ok will check it out when i get home. :)
<mcphail> hevyhomie: i _think_ it might be kernel code
<hevyhomie> the device kernel?
<mcphail> yes
<conyoo> ogra_, or maybe i'm dumb :> adb pull ~/.cache/upstart blabla fails because ~/ = /home/pixel and not /home/phablet (although adb pull <remote> [<local>] and the first arg is <remote> []=optional, right?)
<conyoo> ogra_, now i have to open a bug report and send the logs?
<ogra_> well, your local shell expands ~
<conyoo> right :>
<conyoo> ogra_, i'm not sure if it's ubuntu-keyboard or it haven't been triggered by tapping on the text input field
<ogra_> well, in neither case the keyboard server should crash
<conyoo> right
<ogra_> which it apparently did
<conyoo> ogra_, another silly question :> is there a way to stop parsing the adb args?
<conyoo> stop the shell
<ogra_> turn off developer mode .
<conyoo> :>
<ice9> anybody here experienced with Ubuntu Touch porting?
<dobey> conyoo: if you want the local shell to not parse the args, then quote them maybe
<dobey> conyoo: ie, adb pull "~/foo" .
<dobey> or just type /home/phablet/ instead
<SturmFlut> simosx: Ping
<conyoo> dobey, yep i was thinking of the same thing ;P
<conyoo> bug 1467648
<ubot5> bug 1467648 in ubuntu-keyboard "keyboard crashes on meizu mx4 r1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1467648
<simosx> SturmFlut, pong
<SturmFlut> simosx: You already answered on Telegram, sorry :)
<simosx> SturmFlut, ok, cool.
<taiebot> mm looking closer at some of the MX4 videos apps do not seems to open any faster than on the nexus 4 up to 4 sec to open the phone app https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CRCGdWT952Q#t=366
<SturmFlut> taiebot: They do open faster on average, but not all of them
<taiebot> Sturmflut: Just hoping to here from a leap in terms of app startup performance  :-D
<SturmFlut> taiebot: Yeah, qmlscene could need a boost
<svij> if there's one thing I hate on ubuntu phone, its the startup time of apps
<taiebot> Sturmflut Is it a correct understanding that Qt sells is own  proprietary compiler ? if ubuntu was to use it apps once cached could start faster?
<SturmFlut> taiebot: No, where did you read that?
<SturmFlut> svij: People keep asking me "Are you serious" if I show them my phone and they get to see the startup time of most apps :/
<svij> SturmFlut: yeah, that sucks. :-/
<taiebot> Sturmflut: That was my understanding from the qt project that they offered proprietary tools that you can use to compile your project https://plus.google.com/+AaronSeigo/posts/GYe8RKradbS
<SturmFlut> taiebot: Hm okay, there is http://doc.qt.io/QtQuickCompiler/ and https://github.com/qmlc/qmlc, but I can't find much information about it
<SturmFlut> taiebot: qmlscene is supposed to cache everything after the first startup BTW, so future startups become faster
<taiebot> Sturmflut: i know that but we are kinda far from the like of android and apple. Following the UT project makes me look at other phones completely differently.
<mcphail> "The qmlscene utility is meant to be used for testing your QML applications, and not as a launcher in a production environment."
<anpok> :)
<SturmFlut> mcphail: But "real" Qt apps which happen to use QML files don't seem to be much faster, are they?
<mcphail> SturmFlut: I can't tell you. I haven't compiled a proper Qt app since before QML came on the scene. I'm experimenting just now
<SturmFlut> mcphail: Just look at Telegram, that's a true Qt app which uses QML
<mcphail> certainly doesn't launch any faster
<mcphail> I might try building telegram on the desktop and do some profiling
<SturmFlut> Hmmm, this is just me trying to hit everything with my strace hammer, but why does qmlscene seem to spend 1.6 seconds on the epoll_wait and futex syscalls during startup, on arale? While not a single call to epoll_wait is issued when running the exact same qmlscene stuff on the desktop?
<mcphail> SturmFlut: is it something to do with the splash screen?
<Matlib> ogra_: I've tuned this and that like installing samba and openssh-server and some other things
<Matlib> cant recall playing with GPS in any way
<mcphail> SturmFlut: the ubuntu-telegram-app on launchpad is launched via qmlscene
<Matlib> sensors app also shows nothing
<Matlib> as well
<Matlib> http://askubuntu.com/questions/603101/gps-unvailable-on-aquaris-e45
<Matlib> i seem to be not the only one having problems with GPS on this thing
<mcphail> Aargh - I see the _actual_ app is a subproject of libqtelegram
<SturmFlut> mcphail: Yes, sorry, I could have told you
<mcphail> SturmFlut: np - I should have checked the store source URL first
<SturmFlut> Looks like ~200ms are spent just to establish the connection to Mir
<mcphail> SturmFlut: just looking at the SDL2 demo from your template: that still takes > 2 secs to start and that doesn't use qmlscene at all
<SturmFlut> mcphail: You got that working? It's supposed to be broken
<SturmFlut> mcphail: Try Neverball from the app store, that one uses SDL and starts quite fast
<mcphail> SturmFlut: we got that working weeks ago :)
<SturmFlut> mcphail: Oh! Nobody told me!
<mcphail> yes - neverball is v fast
<mcphail> SturmFlut: try my fork on github
<mcphail> SturmFlut: lots of dots :)
<mcphail> SturmFlut: http://themcphails.uk/ubuntu-touch-sdl-template.sturmflut_0.4_armhf.click
<SturmFlut> I never noticed the fork
<mcphail> SturmFlut: I might get a chance to tweak the template a bit further, now I understand how to load libs etc without having to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH. Can do away with the launch script altogether
<SturmFlut> mcphail: Yeah, that was on my list, the bash script is not needed at all
<mcphail> I'd like to know how Neverball runs so well, with rapid loading and correct orientation etc. Not sure the version in the store uses the exact same source as github
<mcphail> In saying that, my (broken) version of Baldur's gate launches quickly
<Matlib> ok fellow hackers I'm out, got a few final remarks from the user's point of view, if anybody cares
<Matlib> 1) setting phone security to slide also erases user's password, which is security issue
<Matlib> i think the "nopasswdlogin" group was provided for that somehow never made it to the GUI
<Matlib> 2) samba should be enabled by default
<Matlib> 3) therefore the phone should ask for hostname and user's password, and preferably user's name when setting up
<Matlib> 4) ringtones should be moved outside of /usr/share to make them customizable
<Matlib> bye.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-23
<jimcornette> Hello there I am running into a couple of issues with the Ubuntu Phone. I tried to set developer mode.  But it said that I need a passwd or something else.  So when tying to set that It it says that it can not.  then after that When I try to unlock the phone (swipe) It asks me for the password then fails when I try to enter it in
<jimcornette> any ideas on how I can get back into the phone ?  I wuld like to enable ssh and some other stuff
<jimcornette> would *
<jimcornette> Also after trying to enter in the passwd more then X amount of time it tells me that I have to wait 5 minutes :S
<sturmflut2> ogra_: Ping
<sturmflut2> http://blog.meizu.it/arriva-il-meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition/ The Meizu MX4 with Ubuntu will launch in europe on thursday
<sturmflut2> ogra_: ^^
<sturmflut2> popey: Oh, they're trying to compile AppArmor profiles in the background after a system update has been downloaded and before the phone reboots and does the actual update, to speed up the process
 * ogra_ lols about Matlib's list above ... 
<ogra_> issue 1) ... concerns about security
<ogra_> issue 2) enable samba by default on all phones
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> sturmflut2, all italian :/
<sturmflut2> ogra_: It just says "the phone will go on sale on June 25", they will be shipped to customers within the first ten days of july, and the rest is a repetition of the hardware features
<ogra_> sturmflut2, sure, i can read it (and use g-translate) ...
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut2> dholbach: Moin!
<ogra_> just sad that they dont have some english version
<sturmflut2> ogra_: What I really wonder is why this official blog already announced the news yesterday, but no other official Meizu account seems to have written anything
<dholbach> hey sturmflut2
<ogra_> well, the it site did do that in the past
<ogra_> see all the videos in the ubuntu category ...
<ogra_> ... there was no accompanying word on the main site back then
<hio> why on earth would i buy an ubuntu phone instead of an iphone?
<ogra_> why wouldnt you ?
<mcphail> hio: you make your own choices in life. Nr Shuttleworth remains a dictator of the benevolent variety
<hio> is there an app market on ubuntu phones?
<popey> hio: yes
<hio> what language can i write apps for that?
<popey> qml, html5, c++...
<hio> so the device apis are in c++ and theres bindings for javascript? and if i want to write my app in any other language i can bind to the c++ apis?
<hio> e.g sending an sms on ubuntu phone
<hio> is there an api?
<mcphail> hio: not quite. Apps in Ubuntu are strictly contained and don't get direct access to such things by default. Worth having a look at the developer docs and having a play with the emulator to get the idea
<hio> well naturally, but i can prompt the user for these permissions right
<RAOF> I'm not sure if send-SMS is one of the capabilities we provide, but in general, yeah.
<hio> even old nokia phones have an api for that!
<mcphail> hio: the frameworks are evolving in terms of what apps can and cannot ask permissions to do. You'll find it a very different experience than developing for android or ios: security and confinement is much greater
<ogra_> you can use url-dispatecher to make your app open the messaging app
<ogra_> (like on a desktop clicking a mailto: link in a website opens your mail app)
<hio> thats not good enough, needs to happen in the background
<mcphail> hio: it is a different concept. If you want your app to have freedom, Ubuntu is not for you. The strict confinement allows users to trust apps from the store even though they haven't been cyrated
<mcphail> *curated
<hio> ok but that's against the spirit of linux imo
<hio> i want my app to do anything just like my desktop
<mcphail> hio: in the 90's we would have called it a "paradigm shift" :)
 * popey ticks off a box on his bingo card
<mcphail> hio: don't worry - confinment is coming to the desktop as well ;)
<hio> i dont like it, i already complained to microsoft about these insane win10 app restrictions and now ur telling me even linux is going that route
<popey> i dont want your random app in the store reaching into my contact list and sending it to some random website
<mcphail> hio: That's the model Ubuntu is working towards, I'm afraid. The days of a rogue or malicious process destroying your files or removing your privacy are coming to an end
<popey> or it going and getting my documents and sending them somewhere
<ogra_> heh, or use up your free SMS to spam the world
<popey> or any one of a million other undesireable things
<ogra_> hio, go android if you want to write SW that is able to breach security :)
<mcphail> hio: honestly - try it for a while. At present, the frameworks are a little too restrictive imho, but the model is sound
<ogra_> stay with ubuntu if you want a system where the user knows what his software does
<robin-hero> Hi all! Emualtor has been not working for weeks, any progress with this error?
<ogra_> mcphail, well, that simply means we need more system services to provide more features :)
<ogra_> robin-hero, hmm, the released images should have been tested with the emulator too
<ogra_> davmor2, ^^^ ?
<hio> guys the problem with this "security" is that i cant make apps that provide value anymore
<mcphail> hio: that's a bit of a sweeping generalisation
<ogra_> hio, define value
<hio> improving built in functions
<ogra_> hio, value like colleciting my GPS profile and then sending info about it via SMS to some secret reciever ?
<mcphail> hio: you can improve the functions directly. The frameworks are open and patches considered. No need to hack around them with apps
<ogra_> or value like having an app that records audio while i dont know about it
<conyoo> NSA sound recorder +1
<ogra_> :)
<conyoo> i'm gonna open a bug report against launchpad (there is no mobile version!), it will probably make some devs laugh :))
<ogra_> also "... now ur telling me even linux is going that route..." ... no, we are not linux ... linux is the part of the system that makes your hardware work ... we are ubuntu, there is a concept on top of linux ... the source is all available, if you want to you can grab it, remove that concept and build your own roms
<hio> ogra_: if i want to make an app that records my every goddamn move then I want to be able to do that. How is that not freedom? ur telling me ubuntu doesnt care about freedom anymore
<ogra_> hio, we do, see above, feel free to roll your own image without any restrictions
<mcphail> hio: you can build an app which does that. But the store will not accept it by default. Doesn't stop you installing it on your own phone
<hio> okay, so you offer the same freedom as microsoft
<ogra_> you can re-brand and re-build it and sell it if you like
<hio> "make ur own os"
<ogra_> no
<hio> thats almost literally the same
<ogra_> or did microsoft show you the source code of all their system ?
<ogra_> are you able to actually build windows images ?
<hio> the fact that its slightly easier to roll my own OS via ubuntu doesnt change that in terms of freedom both microsoft and ubuntu will offer the same shipped product
<ogra_> or are you even able to remove the resctrictions on a running MS phone
<ogra_> (note that you can indeed disable everything on y running phone if you like ... we just dont allow that for your moms phone )
<ogra_> *on a
<hio> yep so you are restricting freedom for comfort
<conyoo> let's make a fire bug 1450485
<ogra_> no, for keeping your moms addressbok safe
<ubot5> bug 1450485 in Launchpad itself "launchpad is not useable from a mobile device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450485
<hio> my moms address book is safe if she just got out of her comfort zone and read the security poup
<ogra_> does she ?
<hio> of course not
<ogra_> see :)
<hio> no YOU see
<hio> you make a shittier product to be able to cater to soccer moms
<hio> that is ubuntu now, congrats
<ogra_> your mom wouldnt read the popup ... she would click it away (like million users do on android phones every day)
<ogra_> we make a sdystem where that doesnt happen ...
<mcphail> hio: we enjoy your trolling, but please moderate your language
<hio> instead of thinking about a model that allows both sides to coexist with total freedom, you cop-out completely and 1:1 copy the apple/microsoft security model
 * ogra_ would say we improved it ... :)
<hio> only in apple la-la land is removing freedom an improvement
<popey> Note that the Debian based desktop ISO is still being made.
<popey> Where you can have apps which do all these things.
<ogra_> you can have them on the phone too ... just not from the official store
<ogra_> a sideloaded app can come completely without any security
<ogra_> heck, people are running complete Xorg desktops on their ubuntu phones ... you got all the freedom you want ...
<ogra_> buut then again, your mom probably just wants a safe and working phone :)
<ogra_> there are people running apache+tomcat and a web IDE for java development on their phones ... nobody takes away any freedom from the user ...
<ogra_> but if you want to provide a plain phone app you have to play by the rules the system provides ...
<sturmflut2> hio: Why don't you have a look at all the documentation and at an actual system and see if it is really impossible to build/run the app you want
<ogra_> (which might be wider than you might think ... as sturmflut2 suggests, dont judge by the cover)
<mcphail> hio: can you give us a link to an app you've developed on a different platform, and we could see whether it would translate to the Ubuntu system?
<hio> mcphail: other platforms cant do it either, thats my point. I would only switch to ubuntu if it offered MORE freedom
<hio> apparently it does not, even less
<Zabuldon> Hello guys! it is any way to build Ubuntu touch based on CyanogenMod 11 or 12?
<conyoo> ogra_, the flash light is not working on mx4 (most of the time), i have to reboot to make it work again, where should i report this bug?
<popey> conyoo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bugs
<conyoo> thanks popey
<sturmflut2> hio: You might want to actually look at the platform before you start spreading FUD. I don't see a problem with your example, if you want an app that creates a GPS profile and sends SMS, that will most likely be possible even with confinement in the near future. You start the app, you get asked if you want to allow it to access the GPS and to send SMS, and then it just runs. For everything else, you can also run apps
<sturmflut2> without confinement. There even is an App Store for those "more powerful" apps, the OpenStore.
<sturmflut2> Wellark: Ping
<hio> sturmflut2: good to know thank you. Is it possible to use XFS filesystem on the phone?
<popey> hio: the images we ship use ext4, but someone could build an image using xfs I'd imagine
<popey> bit of work
<ogra_> sure, but you would have to build an xfs module and make some changes, then you could use it on the writable part of the system and wear out your MMC
<hio> is it possible to one-click switch to another image for my ubuntu phone?
<popey> another image?
<popey> Like switch to Android?
<ogra_> no, but there is a commandline tool to switch between different image channels
<hio> yeah, i want to be able to switch to xfs backed image and if it doesnt work out or crashes, i want to switch back
<sturmflut2> hio: the current kernels don't seem to come with XFS, but that might change, especially when Convergence hits the market. People might want to use XFS on the external USB drives they connect
<ogra_> ah, no
<sturmflut2> hio: I don't think it would be a good idea to run XFS on the internal flash of your phone
<ogra_> definitely not
<ogra_> but you can also definitely do it :)
<popey> is xfs quite chatty on IO?
<hio> sturmflut2: why not?
<ogra_> it does a lot more journalling
<popey> ahh
<popey> we should use btrfs ㋛
<popey> </trollface>
<mcphail> yay :)
<ogra_> and it will likely be a lot slower on an MMC
<popey> works for sailfish!
<ogra_> brave guys :)
<conyoo> bug 1467807
<ubot5> bug 1467807 in Canonical System Image "flash light doesn't work most of the time on Meizu MX4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1467807
<sturmflut2> popey, hio: XFS was never designed for "normal" storage devices. For example it assumes that you have a battery-backed storage controller, if you don't and the system crashes XFS is prone to data loss.
 * ogra_ would actually like to play with f2fs ... but currently snappy eats my development time :)
<hio> but xfs has journaling, thats the entire reason i want it
<sturmflut2> hio: ext4 has journaling?
<ogra_> ext4 has journaling ...
<hio> wait, let me think. i wanted xfs because it has the same kind of api as ntfs which lets me check for changed files. idk if it was called journalling exactly, id have to look it up
 * mcphail just wants _anything_ but vfat for external storage
<ogra_> hio, you want inotify ... thats the linux word for it
<hio> no i dont
<sturmflut2> hio: You might want to look that up again
<ogra_> hio, and that is totally independent of the filesystem
<ogra_> (well, not totally, but most FSes support it and the API from the kernel side is the same for all)
<mcphail> inotify wouldn't work adequately
<ogra_> why not ?
<ogra_> it will tell you abouot all file changes
<mcphail> the watching process won't be inotified if it is backgrounded
<mcphail> (at least, I couldn't get it to work)
<ogra_> heh, no, you would have to have a system service indeed ... but not because of the backgrounding ... simply because security confinement wouldnt let you talk to the API
<sturmflut2> Wasn't inotify superseeded by fanotify
<ogra_> might be
<popey> conyoo: left a comment on your bug
<sturmflut2> ogra_: But real men use ftrace and kprobes anyways ;)
<ogra_> lol
<sturmflut2> Sadly ftrace and kprobes are very limited, at least on krillin
<sturmflut2> Grrr, I had a whole "Hacking Ubuntu Touch" article prepared detailing what I did to debug bug 1421455, and now the bug has been fixed before I get to publish it
<ubot5> bug 1421455 in powerd (Ubuntu) "Slow wake up time on physical power button pressed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1421455
<sturmflut2> How dare they make the product better!
<conyoo> popey, o/ it's probably related, but i've opened the uTorch app just to test the flash after it wasn't working in the camera app, so the uTorch wasn't running
<conyoo> before
<davmor2> robin-hero: what image are you testing on with emulator
<robin-hero> rc-proposed
<davmor2> robin-hero: what is the exact command you are using
<robin-hero> davmor2: No moment, I search it
<robin-hero> *One
<robin-hero> I'm sitting in front of an other computer, but I think this was the command: sudo ubuntu-emulator --arch=i386 --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-propoed/ubuntu
<davmor2> robin-hero: okay cool install 171 now just checking we were on the same page
<robin-hero> ok
<robin-hero> It just shows a black screen
<conyoo> popey,  http://i.imgur.com/ZMJ5RFR.png
<popey> ogra_: is there (that you know) a pre-built armhf ubuntu image I can grab and boot in kvm?
<popey> conyoo: thats what I see if utorch is open, yes.
<ogra_> popey, i dont think so ... and you would run it in qemu, not KVM (slow)
<popey> you build in chroots on devices, right?
<conyoo> o/ bbl snack time
<ogra_> popey, no, i use qemu-user-static and ubuntu-core tarballs usually ...
 * ogra_ got to old for building each and every chroot :P 
<ogra_> install qemu-user-static ... wget an ubuntu-core (not snappy) tarball ... untar it ... copy /usr/bin/qemu-arm-static into the untarred dir and just chroot into it
<rbasak> Is apport expected to work on my Aquaris?
<rbasak> Whatever I do, I get "This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and try again." - even when trying to file a bug against apport itself.
<ogra_> rbasak, whoopsie is ... (and in a degraded form apport too, yes)
<ogra_> rbasak, are you on the latest OTA image ?
<rbasak> ogra_: yes, r23.
<ogra_> that should actually use the approt package from vivid
<rbasak> apport	2.17.2-0ubuntu1.1
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i thought ubuntu-bug would work ... weird
<rbasak> ogra_: bug in apport? Or system-image?
<ogra_> no idea ... the only thing we actually use from apport is the core collection from whoopsie ... that definitely works
<ogra_> just file a bug by hand ?
<rbasak> I did. But it would be nice if apport worked, so I am filing a bug for that.
<rbasak> Not sure what it should be against though?
 * ogra_ guesses there is already one ... i bet popey knows 
<popey> wassup?
<popey> apport works, what's the specific issue?
<popey> you're running "apport-bug apport"?
<rbasak> popey: it doesn't for me at all.
<rbasak> "This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and  try again."
<popey> when you do what?
<rbasak> popey: even in response to "ubuntu-bug apport".
<rbasak> popey: you can't reproduce this?
 * popey tries
<rbasak> Let me give you a pastebin.
<rbasak> (generating)
<rbasak> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11761165/
 * ogra_ wonders if some hackery we did in rtm to make it work was dropped ... since we use the official vivid package now 
<rbasak> (and I haven't modified /etc/default/apport - I haven't remounted anything read-write)
<popey> i dont get that
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11761169/
<popey> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en image 47 on krillin
<matv1> musicplayer audio output goes to max when skipping to next song.. anybody ever had that happen?
<ogra_> it just wants your attention :)
<rbasak> popey: I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1467830
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1467830 in apport (Ubuntu) ""ubuntu-bug" does not work on Aquaris 4.5" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> Not sure where it should go, but apport seems a good place to start.
<matv1> ogra if that it is so then it works like a charm :)
<ogra_> rbasak, how are you logged in ... ?
<ogra_> matv1, heh
<robin-hero> davmor2: Any progress?
<matv1> ogra I meant.. SORYY  WHAT ??
<rbasak> ogra_: ssh
<ogra_> hmm, k, just wated to make sure popey and you are on the same page
<rbasak> Well, we are using different images :)
<popey> uh
<ogra_> they shouldnt be so far apart though ... popeys is a week or ten days newer
<ogra_> rbasak, eeek ... "android-gadget-service-enable ssh"
<ogra_> for the next tim you want to enable ssh :)
<ogra_> *time
<ogra_> (dont call setprop directly ... the gadget service has some extra checks etc)
<rbasak> ogra_: OK, but I couldn't use your answer as I didn't want to mess with setting up adb.
<davmor2> robin-hero: booting up slowly
<rbasak> ogra_: and the answer below yours said to use setprop.
<ogra_> rbasak, you dont need to ... the gadget servie works from the terminal app ... and nc should too
<ogra_> the answer below mine is fine ... just replace the setprop line with the command above ... beyond that it would be the same
<ogra_> (also why dont you wget your key from launchpad ;) )
 * ogra_ bets even the download manager via webbrowser would work :) 
<rbasak> ogra_: because ssh-import-id isn't available. And the instructions would better be written for most users who won't already have their key in Launchpad :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Let It Go Day! 😃
<ogra_> rbasak, i was talking about you, not most users :)
<ogra_> anyway, you got it running :)
<rbasak> :)
<rbasak> :)
<rbasak> Anyway, the original bug I tried to report is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1467818. If someone wants to confirm, it should be trivial to reproduce.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1467818 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Crash when displaying context menu in landscape orientation" [Undecided,New]
<robin-hero> davmor2: It never finish booting, at least for me :)
<ogra_> rbasak, doesnt crash for me (though i'm on MX4 on todays rc-proposed image)
<rbasak> ogra_: did the context menu appear the right way up, OOI?
<rbasak> I wonder if it's Aquaris-specific.
<ogra_> yes, looked all fine
<ogra_> four options in the menu
<ogra_> hmm
<rbasak> I see the menu sideways very briefly before it crashes.
<rbasak> Thanks for looking.
<ogra_> wanting to try it on my krillin i notice i dont have maliit running ... no kbd
<ogra_> hmm, who had that bug yesterday ... i want to "me too" it
<ogra_> rbasak, might be related to the resolution
<popey> bug 1467648
<ubot5> bug 1467648 in ubuntu-keyboard "keyboard crashes on meizu mx4 r1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1467648
<ogra_> popey, thanks
<mcphail> Aaargh. dbus-daemon is lagging my phone again. Any idea how I can debug this?
<ogra_> mcphail, i think tvoss had some procedures in the past
<mcphail> is this a known issue on vivid? It is killing the experience
<brobostigon> i did an experiment yesterday, i tried facebook, in sailfish in a normal web browser and on the web app in touch, and they behave noticbly differently, are there elements that are in that browser that arent inside the webapp solution?
<tvoss> mcphail, I investigated into the underlying issue some time ago but never came to a definite conclusion
<ogra_> rbasak, works on krillin too
<tvoss> mcphail, let me find my debugging procedure
<mcphail> tvoss: cheers. It doesn't help that I don't really understand dbus ;)
<tvoss> mcphail, it's not that difficult, think a fan in the middle that is responsible for distributing to one or multiple destinations
<rbasak> ogra_: I am happy to help debug further, but I know little about the internals on the phone.
<sturmflut2> Wellark: Ping
<ogra_> rbasak, http://i.imgur.com/2r9RApp.png
<rbasak> ogra_: how do I arrange a core dump with ubuntu-app-launcher involved?
<ogra_> uh, no idea ... thats ted-land :)
<rbasak> ogra_: I believe you. I can send you a video of my behaviour if you like but I'm pretty sure you believe me too :)
<ogra_> yeah, i do
<rbasak> ogra_: oh, it's a dupe, with a proposed fix
<robin-hero> davmor2: So, If am right it didn't booted for you too :)
<girotonda> hi people, can i paste in a facebook app, with copy and paste?
<davmor2> robin-hero: indeed look like systemd login is breaking
<Tm_T> good day to you all
<sturmflut2> brobostigon: As far as I can see the Facebook webapp on Ubuntu injects some JavaScript to change the original website
<mcphail> tvoss: I'm really curious to know what it is up to when it is spiking to 50--95% CPU usage. That doesn't seem right
<tvoss> mcphail, you want to familiarize yourself with dbus-monitor to get started
<brobostigon> sturmflut2: interesting.
<robin-hero> davmor2: Yes, and this is the situation for weeks or more
<Tm_T> is it yet possible to add your own scope to the news aggr scope?
<Tm_T> scope/source of content
<sturmflut2> brobostigon: But I'm definitely not the webapp expert
<sturmflut2> Tm_T: Scope Tagging should make that possible
<davidcalle> Tm_T, yes, tagging
<brobostigon> sturmflut2: ok, ty.
<Tm_T> thanks fellows, I'll try that then (:
<ogra_> davidcalle, systemd login ??
<davidcalle> Tm_T, see https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/scope-keywords/
<davidcalle> ogra_, wait, what?
<Tm_T> davidcalle: neat, thank you very much
<ogra_> davidcalle, err, that was for davmor2
<mcphail> tvoss: aah - looks as if I'm going to have to wait until I get home to connect via adb/phablet-shell. Not going to be able to keep track of dbus-monitor on the terminal app
<tvoss> mcphail, likely :) just give me a ping when you are back home
<davidcalle> Tm_T, also, see https://code.launchpad.net/~knitzsche/ubuntu-rest-scopes/yahoofianance_news.finance_keyword/+merge/262593 , you can do things like "news.sport" or "news.finance", to add a level of detail if you want.
<mcphail> tvoss: cheers. I'll try to avoid rebooting the phone in the meantime. Lag always settles after reboot
<girotonda> with bq 4.5 ubuntu?
<popey> mcphail: log to a file and pastebin it?
<davmor2> ogra_: user@32011.service
<davmor2> [   16.837083] systemd-logind[921]: Failed to start user service: Unknown unit: user@0.service
<ogra_> aha
<mcphail> popey: output is _huge_ and really need to see what is happening during the CPU spikes
<popey> ah
<ogra_> so logind is broken ... (but more likely lightdm is, this is likely just fallout)
<mcphail> popey: going to have to have "top" running in a parallel terminal
<popey> i have terminal set to live forever thanks to tweak geek
<popey> so handy
<mcphail> tweak geek?
<tvoss> mcphail, great, thank you :)
<ogra_> we should probably really make that a default
<popey> mcphail: open store, it lets you make apps have lifecycle exception
<ogra_> for the terminal app it makes sense to at least not suspend the shell
<popey> yeah
<mcphail> That's twice I've heard of the open store this morning. Where is this land of exotic delights? :)
<popey> https://open.uappexplorer.com/
<mcphail> ooh
<mcphail> I presume the store itself is by a trusted dev?
<popey> → mzanetti
 * mcphail is reassured
<popey> Trust No-one.
<mcphail> The truth is out there
<Tm_T> davidcalle: hmm, so I can make the aggregator scope use more details in the request and the scope could use that extra detail, right?
<girotonda> i see only copy ...
<Tm_T> davidcalle: what I have in here is a scope that when used independently can give different feeds according the topic you choose
<davidcalle> Tm_T, not sure about the internals of the aggregator itself, but It should, afaict
<Tm_T> davidcalle: if I can make the magic happen somewhow whitout chopping this to several scopes that would be superb
<davidcalle> Indeed
<davmor2> popey: mcphail https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEhpmuXHmRQ
<Tm_T> davidcalle: there's 20+ different news subjects this one scope is providing now, so yeah
<popey> Not clicking that
<popey> It'll be terrible 80's pop
<Tm_T> popey: there's other kind from 80's?
<davmor2> robin-hero: did you file a bug at all?
<davmor2> popey: no it's terrible 90's pop
<davmor2> popey: but fitting of the conversation
<girotonda> 😃😃😃😃😃
<popey> I know what it will be :)
<mcphail> Youtube blocked here but tell me it is a link to the gorgeous Cerys Matthews?
<popey> Catatonia?
<davmor2> popey: it might be
<davmor2> mcphail: Of course it is
<robin-hero> davmor2: Nope, coz I don't know which logs I need to attach.
<mcphail> davmor2: :)
<ogra_> girotonda, copy/paste is generally working not so well yet
<ogra_> especially in webapps i think
<davmor2> robin-hero: no worries I'll write one up
<Tm_T> davidcalle: ":-1: warning: scope_ini_ylenews_scope_unknown_fields: Unknown field in 'ylenews/ylenews.tmt_ylenews.ini': keywords"
<robin-hero> davmor2: Thanks, please link it when it'll be ready
<girotonda> ogra_ in others use that works ... boh 😊
<ogra_> ah, then it is actually an issue with the app
<ogra_> girotonda, if it is the app from canonical https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-core/+filebug ...  (check in your app store if it is the canonical one you got installed ... i think there are other facebook webapps too)
<girotonda> twitter idem ... ok thanks ... now try 😉
<davmor2> robin-hero: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1467865
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1467865 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Emulator is not working image 171" [Undecided,New]
<robin-hero> davmor2: Thanks
<davmor2> robin-hero: in future just file a bug, the issue is on here a comment can go sailing past with ease and then the dev never knows.  A bug can have a task assigned to it so it is on the devs plate, Don't worry so much about exact logs if you put in the info to reproduce if that makes sense.  But thanks for raising it :)
<robin-hero> davmor2: Okay, thanks again :)
<Zabuldon> Hello guys, is it any way to build ubuntu touch over CyanogenMod 11 or 12?
<ogra_> over ?
<mcphail> Zabuldon: the 2 projects share similar components, but Ubuntu isn't an android wrapper
<Zabuldon> for my device i can build only cyanogenmod. i don’t have AOSP. But i want to build Ubuntu touch
<mcphail> aah
<mcphail> I'm going to have a look at this as well, at some point. Keen to play with Ubuntu on my S3, and a good porting guide from cyanogenmod would be useful
<ZacharyIgielman> I made a webapp as per the tutorial: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/web/tutorials/web-app-tutorial/ but there are a few problems with my web app. Firstly, how can I block pop ups? Secondly, how can I enable it to play video (video works fine when simulating on my laptop, but on my uTouch N4 I get MEDIA_ERR_SRC_NOT_SUPPORTED)?
<jgdx> ZacharyIgielman, there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<ZacharyIgielman> jgdx, thanks
<sturmflut2> Now this is strange
<jgdx> sturmflut2, waaat
<sturmflut2> I am running eventstat on arale and krillin. If I turn the phone on, disable all radios, start eventstat and then lock the screen, I get a steady pattern of timer events, and after ~170 seconds (krillin)/~220 seconds (arale) the event rate suddenly gets *much* lower, on both devices
<ogra_> sturmflut2, and what is surprising there ?
<ogra_> it tries to go into deep sleep
<sturmflut2> ogra_: After two minutes?
<ogra_> it goes to sleep 10-20sec after switching off the screen ... and then to deep sleep after a while
<ogra_> on tteh mx4 you can actually see when the first sleep happens if you play with the home button right after turning it off
<ogra_> after a few secs the led stops responding
<sturmflut2> I created some graphs, a moment please
<sturmflut2> http://hogsmeade.lieberbiber.de/eventstat-krillin.jpg
<sturmflut2> So it goes into half-sleep immediately after it is locked, and then into deep sleep about 2.5 minutes later
<ogra_> right
<sturmflut2> One might ask why it's waiting for so long, but at least it goes into deep sleep
<sturmflut2> http://hogsmeade.lieberbiber.de/eventstat-arale.jpg
<ogra_> and about every 5 mins the polling mechanism for notifications kicks in
<sturmflut2> The same thing on arale, but notice that the drop in kernel events is "compensated" by userspace
<ogra_> which is th userspace spike you see arounf 410 min i guess
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> 410 sec
<sturmflut2> I have to look up what the kernel spike on krillin is, around ~165 seconds
<ogra_> arale still has issues with sleeping ... i think the wlan driver still doesnt let it sleep properly
<ogra_> try the same with wlan disabled
<sturmflut2> ogra_: This is with all radios disabled
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, arale is still a lot busier :/
<mcphail> sturmflut2: interesting to see arale has a big userspace spike where krillin has the kernelspace spike
<sturmflut2> mcphail: Yes, and I am grepping through the logs to find out what and why
<sturmflut2> cking: Err, could it be possible that eventstat sometimes counts kernel threads as userspace processes
<sturmflut2> cking: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11761617/
<sturmflut2> cking: Notice line 3, "kworker/0:2" is a kernel thread spawned by the PowerVR GPU driver, but it has an userspace-looking PID
<ogra_> the scheduling and CPU management on the arale is done by a userspace daemon ...
<cking> sturmflut2, is that in a container, if so, it is possuibel
<ogra_> (bit litl hackery ... pertty awful)
<ogra_> *pretty
<ogra_> *big Litl
<sturmflut2> cking, ogra_ : No, it is "real" kernel code, I looked at the Meizu kernel source
<ogra_> sturmflut2, not the management of the cores
<ogra_> thats done by a userspace tool
<sturmflut2> ogra_: The referenced method, OSTimerWorkQueueCallBack, is part of the GPU driver
<ogra_> (instead of cpufreq or cpuidle in kernel)
<ogra_> yeah, but the thermal and load  monitoring comes from that daemon
<cking> sturmflut2, I mean, are you running it in side a container?
<sturmflut2> cking: No, I'm running eventstat outside any containers.
<cking> ok, then it's a bug in eventstat for sure, I'll look into it sometime in the next week or so
<sturmflut2> cking: Actually the information comes from /proc/timer_stats like this :/ And again the PID and comm fields don't seem to be correct, they show 17594 and "kworker/0:2", but there is no process or thread on the system with that PID and "kworker/0:2" actually has PID 17860
<sturmflut2> cking: I hope I can come up with an explanation
<cking> sturmflut2, perhaps it died between the timer_stats accounting and grabbing the data from /proc
<cking> getting data from /proc/timer_stats and correlating it with processes data from /proc when processes are short lived is non-trivial and racy for sure
<sturmflut2> cking: This entry doesn't seem to be short-lived, if I echo 1 > /proc/timer_stats and read the file back a couple of minutes later it has accumulated several thousand events, while it fires at 20 events/s
<cking> it is strange, the timer_stats data does seem to be lying to us
<cking> sturmflut2, the PID and COMM fields of the process are the ones associated with the timer when it was first created. it could be that the original parent spawned off a process and this inherited the timer and the parent died, hence making it impossible to track
<cking> see timer_stats_hrtimer_set_start_info() in kernel/time/hrtimer.c, this shows this association.  And see timer_stats_update_stats() -  this updates the stats based on the data provided by the timer, so I can only deduce that the "missing PID" is because the the process that created the timer is now gone
<sturmflut2> cking: Yeah, timer_stats_hrtimer_set_start_info() is called by __hrtimer_start_range_ns() which is called by various other *hrtimer_start* helpers, so the process information is filled in when the timer is started, not when it's created, but that's a minor technical detail
<sturmflut2> cking: In the end the information comes from "current", the process that's currently running
<sturmflut2> Okay, the graphs are wrong, it's most likely a bug in eventstat
<sturmflut2> cking: Can I file a bug against it on Launchpad? The internal caching structures seem to get messed up when it runs for a prolonged amount of time
<cking> sturmflut2, sure, I'll pop it on my todo list for this week
<sturmflut2> \o/
<hevyhomie> hello, i keep getting this on build: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL
<sturmflut2> hevyhomie: What are you trying to build?
<hevyhomie> touch
<hevyhomie> for moto e
<hevyhomie> to put it in context host SharedLib: libGLES_V2_translator (/home/fpirani/phablet/out/host/linux-x86/obj/lib/libGLES_V2_translator.so)
<sturmflut2> cking: I reported it as bug 1467932, but can't assign it directly to you
<ubot5> bug 1467932 in eventstat (Ubuntu) "eventstat output suddenly accounts kernel threads as userspace processes after a prolonged amount of time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1467932
<hevyhomie> sturmflut2: http://pastebin.com/xpvG14j6
<cking> sturmflut2, thanks, I've assigned it to me
<hevyhomie> i check online, and i keep getting back something to do with linking error
<sturmflut2> hevyhomie: You are trying to build Ubuntu Touch for x86 as it looks?
<hevyhomie> no arm
<sturmflut2> hm
<hevyhomie> i think i will check back later
<hevyhomie> sturmflut2: thanks
<hevyhomie> hello i am building a port for moto e and I get this on "sudo make -j4" : http://pastebin.com/ca0cFG0B
<jibel> ogra_, can you still reproduce bug 1465214 on latest arale? I cannot
<ubot5> bug 1465214 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "SIM unlock dialog can not be brought up on arale at all" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465214
<sturmflut2> Oh, I completely missed arale r2
<sturmflut2> Are there any release notes for it? Or does it "just" bring arale up to OTA-4 status, as communicated
<sturmflut2> sil2100: Ping! I have a bunch of questions regarding your "Landing team" e-mails
<sil2100> sturmflut2: hey! What's up?
<sturmflut2> Wellark: Ping
<sturmflut2> Hm, arale r1 doesn't restart on its own after it has downloaded and prepared the r2 update. The updater just sits there at the "restarting" screen with a spinning circle and "Working" flashing
<sturmflut2> popey, svij: Did it update normally on your devices?
<popey> i am not on the same channel as you
<sturmflut2> "He's not human. He's on a different channel."
<sturmflut2> barry, sil2100, ogra_ : Any logs I should collect right now? There's nothing interesting in /var/log/system-image/client.log
<barry> sturmflut2: that probably means system-image did the right thing, but there are other problems with the update, is my guess.  are you stuck in recovery?
<sturmflut2> barry: No, still in the fully booted r1 image. The phone never rebooted after downloading the update.
<sturmflut2> barry: It has been stuck at http://hogsmeade.lieberbiber.de/screenshot20150623_173853921.png for half an hour now
<sturmflut2> (sorry, it's in german)
<barry> sturmflut2: that's okay. you can ssh into it still?
<barry> or adb shell
<sturmflut2> barry: Yeah, phablet-shell works fine
<barry> sturmflut2: okay, and what is the last thing you see in client.log?
<sturmflut2> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11762853/
<sturmflut2> barry: Looks fine overall, it just doesn't reboot
<barry> sturmflut2: weird.  no idea.  what happens if you <gulp> manually reboot it?
<sturmflut2> barry: I don't know, I thought it might be valuable to look at all the logs first ;)
<barry> sturmflut2: good instincts :)
<barry> sturmflut2: before you reboot...
<sturmflut2> barry: ...developer instincts...
<barry> sturmflut2: what happens if you do this:
<barry> system-image-cli --dry-run -vv
<barry> ?
<barry> :)
<tathhu> Rip.
<sturmflut2> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11762876/
<sturmflut2> barry: The contents of /cache/recovery/ seem quite complete, all six tarballs are there and the sizes look reasonable
<barry> sturmflut2: okay, so the next thing to try is system-image-cli -vv without the --dry-run.  that'll end up rebooting your device, assuming the reboot process itself isn't broken.
<barry> but all reboot does is call `reboot -f recovery`
<barry> so if that's broken, then yikes
<sturmflut2> barry: Okay, manually running system-image-cli -vv triggered a reboot
<barry> sturmflut2: what channel are you on?  when it comes back, can you do a system-image-cli --version to see which version of si you're using?
<sturmflut2> barry: I'm on ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en/arale/ , the channel the device came with
<barry> sturmflut2: then it all likelihood you're on system-image 2.5.1 hopefully
<sturmflut2> barry: Came up fine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11762931/ . I just asked the other Insiders, doesn't look like anybody besides me had this problem
<sturmflut2> Which is typical
<sturmflut2> I attract mayhem
<barry> :)
<barry> interesting too that you're on si 2.5.  i thought sil2100 uploaded 2.5.1 but i don't know to which channels.  probably wouldn't affect you anyway, since the only bug fix is to the phased update algorithm
<sturmflut2> barry: Didn't 2.5.1 also contain the additional API for the production lines
<sturmflut2> barry: Or was that added in an earlier version
<barry> sturmflut2: nope, those appeared in 3.0
<barry> which i believe is only in wily, though mvo is planning to pull that into snappy
<barry> i don't think there are currently plans to put 3.0 in the touch channels, but it should probably happen at some point
<mvo> barry: no plans to backport that for vivid, but there is a MP open to get 3.0 into snappy indeed, I think it just waits for review
<barry> mvo: cool
<sil2100> barry, sturmflut2: s-i 2.5.1 is in the overlay, so any rc-proposed image should have it
<sil2100> I guess sturmflut2 is on the stable channel?
<sturmflut2> sil2100: Yep, stable as a rock
<sturmflut2> cking: If I look at the "Total PSS" value from smemstat and nothing has been swapped out, then that's the actual total amount of memory my whole userspace currently needs, right?
<sturmflut2> Argh
<sturmflut2> cking: If I look at the "Total PSS" value from smemstat and nothing has been swapped out, then that's the actual total amount of memory my whole userspace currently needs, right?
<cking> sturmflut2, if trust what the kernel tells us, yes, I believe it is
<cking> s/if trust/if we trust/
<sturmflut2> cking: Let's say we trust the kernel ;)
<cking> sturmflut2, well it is a snapshot, so the values may be changing dynamically and so it is a fair approximation since things change
<pundir> hi.. need some help on getting console/shell access on boot. I dont have adb working yet but I do have serial/console access.
<pundir> i'm not able to get shell prompt though. I tried modifying init.rc to launch /system/bin/sh unconditionally on boot but no luck so far.
<sturmflut2> cking: Then there shouldn't normally be much difference between the Total PSS from smemstat and the "used" value reported by "free", minus caches and buffers, right? The kernel needs a bit of overhead, but both values should usually be quite close to each other?
<cking> sturmflut2, off the top of my head, I can't recall, i'd need to re-read some kernel documentation to be 100% sure on that
<sturmflut2> cking: At least I can confirm it empirically, on 90% of my systems "Total PSS" is a bit lower than "Used"
<cking> sturmflut2, it sounds a reasonable assertion. I just recall that last time I tried to make comparisons I gave up trying to account for all the pages since the system accounting was too dynamic to be 100% correct
<sturmflut2> cking: I agree, it's hard to get it 100% right, but on my arale the Used value is 50% higher than Total PSS, when the system is freshly booted and idle, without any variance over time, and I can't seem to find out what is eating memory
<cking> sturmflut2, I guess one goes back to basics, does 'free' give sane stats?
<sturmflut2> cking: Depends on the definition of "sane" for this device. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/11763095/ , it looks a bit high for my taste (658 MB Used without any app running?), definitely much higher than on krillin, but that could also partly be because the much higher display resolution on arale needs bigger image buffers
<jgdx> pundir, what's serial/console?
<jgdx> terminal app?
<cking> sturmflut2, a lot of that is cached pages, when memory pressure gets higher these will be dropped
<sturmflut2> cking: But shouldn't that field show the Used value *without* cached pages
<sturmflut2> cking: If I look at /proc/meminfo and calculate MemTotal-MemFree-Buffers-Cached I get exactly 658M, the value that "free" shows in the second row under "used"
<Robert_Zenz> Does somebody know where bug reports regarding notifications should go (in this case that they should not be displayed on the lockscreen)?
<ogra_> Robert_Zenz, turning them off in the settings isnt enough for you ?
<cking> sturmflut2, just to clarify, liniux will cache a lot of data on reads when there is memory free.  When memory pressure occurs, these pages get written (if they are dirty) or dropped (if not) and you get more "free memory" to work with
<cking> so "free" memory is an illusion
<Robert_Zenz> ogra_, oh, I see, thanks. But I have "Notifications and quick settings" turned off, yet incoming messages are still displayed as notification on the lockscreen. :/
<ogra_> thats surely a bug then ...
<cking> sturmflut2,  when you boot a system, there is bound to be a lot of pages in the cache, which will lower the apparent "free" memory
<ogra_> Robert_Zenz, see the topic there is a link to a wikipage with pointes to the right components
<cking> sturmflut2, however, most of those pages may be just read once and linux cached them just in case they are needed again, so they hang around until memory pressure evicts them
<Robert_Zenz> ogra_, was there, didn't manage to find something regarding notifications. Though, maybe this would fall under System settings.
<ogra_> Robert_Zenz, yeah, start from there ...
<Robert_Zenz> ogra_, Thanks.
<ogra_> people will triage the bug and if thats not right move it to the correct component
<sturmflut2> cking: I am under the impression that the "MemFree" and "Cached" fields in /proc/meminfo are there to distinguish between caches and physical memory that's actually not currently being used. In the end I want to know if something in the kernel on this device is allocating lots memory, because contrary to all my other devices there seems to be a huge disparity between the amount of memory the userspace actually needs and the
<sturmflut2> amount of used memory the kernel reports.
<sturmflut2> cking: Because we actually seem to have problems with frequent OOM situations on this specific device, despite it having much more available memory than a comparable device
<cking> sturmflut2, ack. I guess we boot 2 different phones and compare /proc/meminfo to get the top level idea of whats different, then we can drill down
<Tm_T> ahh, the very minimal hotkeys for tmux and irssi use done with nano in phone term
<Tm_T> the sleep for term sessions are pita ):
<Tm_T> immediately if focus is somewhere else
<sturmflut2> cking: Nice that we agree :) I think I am now ready to do some in-depth comparison of memory management on both phones
<ogra_> cking, its quite a shame that neither alextu nor ycheng nor anyone else of that team is in the public channels ...
<sturmflut2> ogra_: You can always give me access to the secret channels, you know
<cking> ogra_, it would be useful, especially as I'm not focused on phone stuff at the moment
<ogra_> sturmflut2, hahaha
<ogra_> sturmflut2, i cant btw :) ... all in the hands of our mighty IT dept.
<sturmflut2> ...and you just confirmed all the names of your secret developers
<sturmflut2> ogra_: C'mon, you have freaking laser fridge satellites, surely you can give me access to anything
<ogra_> pmcgowan, victorp, can we somehow make sure that some people from the arale team are around in public channels ... not sure you noticed all the profilling (power/memory) work that sturmflut2 and cking did today but it would be really helpful if not someone had to proxy all this stuff to them
<sturmflut2> I am also fine with e-mail, doesn't have to be IRC
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I can suggest it but most are also in asia
<ogra_> sturmflut2, well, i expect there will be questions only they can answer once more people have the device
<cking> i guess they are snoozing now
<pmcgowan> sturmflut2, yes a report to phablet or a bug would be great
<ogra_> pmcgowan, and asia doesnt allo public channels ?
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> *allow
<pmcgowan> they sleeping
<pmcgowan> ;)
<ogra_> sure
<sturmflut2> I'm off home for the moment
<popey> this channel is logged
<popey> !logs
<ubot5> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<popey> so we can point them at the time stamped logs for this channel so they can catch up
<ogra_> yeh
<ogra_> +a
<cwayne> mariogrip: heya, just got ubuntu installed via your multirom apk, worked like a charm :)
<cwayne> as does apparmor
<cwayne> although i'm having trouble getting adb working now (wonder if it's just a wily problem though)
<dobey> what's the file manager app project on lp?
<popey> dobey: lp:ubuntu-filemanager-app
<popey> dobey: wassup?
<dobey> moving bugs off this bogus "ubuntuphone" project before i rename it
<popey> great!
<dobey> there, now hopefully people won't mistakingly file bugs there
<davmor2> cwayne: enable developer mode :P
<SturmFlut> re
<kwah> hi all
<kwah> stupid? question: is it possible to copy/paste text between apps?
<SturmFlut> kwah: Sure
<kwah> Hm, having trouble with copying from Google Calendar to Notes app
<andybrine> Good Evening Everyone
<andybrine> Im looking to purchase a Ubuntu Phone and would love to get some feedback before buying it. Is it worth it?
<popey> depends on your expectations :)
<SturmFlut> ogra_, popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1468077
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1468077 in Canonical System Image "arale has very high memory usage compared to krillin" [Undecided,New]
<andybrine> popey good point
<andybrine> I would like a phone with a good camera for video and use it for social media and surfing the internet
<andybrine> It just saw ubuntu released this phone: Meizu MX4
<kwah> SturmFlut, did not manage. Made a screen shot.
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I'll look at timer events on arale again when either bug 1467932 has been fixed or I've come up with my own cheap solution for /proc/timer_stats analysis, the graphs I created today are mostly worthless
<andybrine> Can you run Google Maps on is also?
<ubot5> bug 1467932 in eventstat (Ubuntu) "eventstat output suddenly accounts kernel threads as userspace processes after a prolonged amount of time" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1467932
<popey> andybrine: maps.google.co.uk works, there's no native google maps app, but there are others in the works
<andybrine> popey ok, cool thanks
<andybrine> So there is not a mapping and navigation application?
<popey> there are a couple
<popey> andybrine: https://uappexplorer.com/ is a view on the store
<andybrine> ok cool, so that is the store?
<popey> its a community maintained view of the store
<andybrine> cool, it looks great! There are a lot of apps on there.
<andybrine> in your opinion popey, is it worth getting a ubuntu phone for everyday use?
<popey> I am slightly biassed
<popey> I have 3
<andybrine> wow!! Thats quite a lot!
<popey> (I work for Canonical, along with many others here)
<andybrine> yea, I thought that maybe the case :)
<andybrine> I really do like Android
<popey> stick with it then, keep an eye on ubuntu and maybe play with a device if someone near you has one
<andybrine> have used ubuntu as my desktop for years! So could be swayed to use it :)
<andybrine> I dont know anyone with a ubuntu phone
<dobey> what device do you have now?
<andybrine> I have a galaxy note 3
<popey> you live near people who have them :)
<dobey> oh
<andybrine> Are there events to attend often then?
<popey> not as many as we'd like
<sonic_> hey its my first time using ubuntu and i think i may have to reinstall it because im having certain problems
<sonic_> can someone help me?
<mcphail> andybrine: I'm not employed by Canonical and I use the bq as my main phone. It is far from perfect, it isn't a complete replacement for Android or iOS, but I won't be switching back
<andybrine> What is Ubuntu Touch like on other phones?
<mcphail> I've only used it on the bq and the emulator
<diego12345> hey can someone help me here?
<diego12345> im trying to reinstall ubuntu because im having some problems
<dobey> !ask | diego12345
<ubot5> diego12345: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anpok> andybrine: hm works great on nexus4..
<andybrine> awesome thanks for letting me know mcphail! That gives me hope!
<anpok> andybrine: other devices may have limitations.. as in bluetooth not yet being supported..
<diego12345> sorry for that
<andybrine> oh right, I dont use bluetooth a lot to be honest anpok
<dobey> diego12345: #ubuntu is the support channel for ubuntu. are you talking about ubuntu on your PC, or on a phone/tablet?
<anpok> andybrine: bt does work.. i think it does not work on nexus5 and nexus10 .. but there are more information if you at the devices page
<diego12345> on my laptop, it seems to freeze when im browsing and opening some applications
<andybrine> I bought my note 3 off ebay a year and a half back. Its an awsome phone but after 3 months it stopped working. Only to realise that my phone was blacklisted!
<anpok> andybrine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<andybrine> Note to self! DONT BUY OFF EBAY :P
<andybrine> thats ok anpok, I may install it on the note 3
<anpok> no note 3 port yet
<andybrine> really!?!?! Damn it!!
<diego12345> by the way im running 14.04.02 right now on a sony vaio vgn-cs31s
<dobey> diego12345: please ask in #ubuntu then
<kwah> diego12345, freezes may be due to various reasons... you may better join #ubuntu since this channel is for ubuntu-phone devices
<anpok> andybrine: there is a porting guide but it requires technical knowledge and a certain amount of patience..
<andybrine> I need a new phone as I have a really only phone that is now on the brink so will need to get a new phone soon
<diego12345> yeah i just noticed that, im really sorry.. im really new to your environment and i dont get all the terms yet but thanks anyway
<andybrine> anpok I have rooted many devices if that helps
<dobey> anpok: and a willingness to totally break your phone
<anpok> ah yes that too
<dobey> anpok: which most people probably don't want to do to their only phone :)
<anpok> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<mcphail> andybrine: the bq4.5 is a bargain, and if you don't like Ubuntu you can reflash it to android
<anpok> bq5 is a bargain plus few bucks
<andybrine> mcphail ok, I may give that a shot
<anpok> :)
<andybrine> its really cheap and looks great
<andybrine> whats the camera like?
<SturmFlut> Hmmm, this is strange. /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-operators usually lists all the operators in the area, not just the active one, right?
<mcphail> andybrine: better than my S3 was running cyanogenmod, but worse than my S3 running stock ROM
<andybrine> can it take nice pictures and video?
<andybrine> can it record in hd?
<mcphail> andybrine: fine for my needs, but I'm one of those odd people who carries a real camera around
<andybrine> hahaha
<andybrine> thats all good mcphail
<SturmFlut> okay, I hace to trigger a network search on arale to get all operators
<SturmFlut> have
<andybrine> My camera on the Note 3 is awesome! but no replacement for a SLR
<andybrine> I love it
<mcphail> I've only taken the odd snap on my phone, and all in decent daylight. Haven't tested it out too much
<andybrine> thats ok. I may have to keep my note 3 as a bricked phone
<SturmFlut> awe: Ping
<andybrine> it still works well apart from the fact I can dial out or receive calls
<andybrine>  Can't
<mcphail> Do people still run LUGs? If so, would probably be useful to take a phone to your nearest LUG to let people see it. Would give people like andybrine a chance to check it out
<SturmFlut> mpt: Ping
<dobey> mcphail: yes, and some people have done that :)
<andybrine> sorry, just seen your message mcphail
<andybrine> What do you mean by LUGs?
<dobey> andybrine: linux user groups
<andybrine> oh right yea. That would be good.
<andybrine> Im a techy so I think I could work out how to do it
<popey> andybrine: there is a LUG near you :)
<andybrine> can you see my location? :)
<andybrine> lol
<andybrine> just curious
<andybrine> where is the LUG near me?
<popey> I assume you're in Southampton?
<popey> (from your IP)
<popey> Hampshire LUG your nearest, if so.
<mcphail> andybrine: you must realise, popey is omnipresent and omnipotent
<popey> It's not as active as it was - like many LUGs
<andybrine> Lol, good job popey!
<SturmFlut> Where is this "Lewisham"
<popey> I'm about 40 miles from you, in Farnborough
<andybrine> Oh right cool
<andybrine> reasonably close
<andybrine> I will have to pop along to one
<andybrine> would be interesting to see your ubuntu phone
<andybrine> or phones!!!
<andybrine> lol
<popey> :)
<popey> Yeah, we should organise a hantslug event
<popey> I would point you at the website but it looks down
 * popey pokes someone
<andybrine> that would be good, I would def come along
<andybrine> Just out of interest, how much are you selling your ubuntu phone for?
<andybrine> I can come and pick it up
<andybrine> :p
<popey> haha
<popey> I'm never selling it :)
<popey> in fact I'm buying another one next month :)
<popey> Gotta catch 'em all!
<andybrine> hahaha
<andybrine> cool
<andybrine> Do you have the latest one then?
<popey> I have the bq E4.5 but not the E5
<andybrine> I didnt realise there was an E5
<popey> yeah, couple of weeks back that came out
<popey> better cameras, higher res display
<andybrine> looks really nie
<andybrine> nice*
<andybrine> still a very reasonable price! May have to get one myself!
<andybrine> So popey, do you develop the apps?
<andybrine> or building the mobile system itself?
<popey> I work on the community team
<popey> working with community people who develop some of the apps
<popey> music, calendar, calculator, weather and a bunch of others are community maintained
<mhall119> popey is basically the reason half of the default-isntalled apps exist at all
<popey> hah, hardly
<popey> cat herder
<mhall119> he didn't write the apps, but he was the instrumental is getting them written by recruiting and helping the amazing core apps development teams
<mhall119> don't let his British humbleness fool you, the guy is pretty awesome
<andybrine> awesome!! That is cool! Great Job!!
<andybrine> Though I have not seen a ubuntu phone yet, it does look awesome!
<andybrine> Quick question, if I was to buy a BQ E5
<andybrine> Will I be able to put ubuntu on it easy enough?
<popey> it comes with ubuntu
<popey> http://www.bq.com/gb/aquaris-e5-ubuntu-edition
<awe> Sturmflut, pong ( disclaimer, I'm back out the door in ~15m to go see Rush )
<SturmFlut> awe: In that case, see you tomorrow ;)
<awe> Sturmflut, ok thanks!  I should be around all day tomorrow
<SturmFlut> \o/
<andybrine> cool i will get one in the next few weeks now
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-24
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: I would try the MultiROM thing but I've never have messed with that
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/06/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-goes-on-sale-june-25
<lotuspsychje> finally
<jcbjoe> hi
<jcbjoe> i noticed that ubuntu touch stable is at r20 .. is that 15.0 or still 14 ?
<sturmflut2> jcbjoe: which channel exactly, for which device?
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut2> dholbach: Morning!
<robin-hero> Hey all! I tried to compile ubuntu-docviewer-app, but when I try to start it, I get the following error: module "QtQuick" version 2.3 is not installed
<robin-hero> Any suggestion?
<sturmflut2> robin-hero: Most likely the app requires a higher framework that you have installed
<sturmflut2> robin-hero: #ubuntu-app-devel might be the right channel though
<robin-hero> sturmflut2: Thanks, I tried that channel too :)
<wligtenberg> Hi, just curious, is anybody working on supporting android wear on Ubuntu Phone?
<popey> wligtenberg: not that I'm aware of
<popey> wear is very tied to android
<popey> that would be like asking if people are working on Apple iWatch & Ubuntu
<popey> .. more likely is that someone might work on Pebble Time with Ubuntu :)
 * popey tickles cimi 
<wligtenberg> @popey, for apps running on the wear device I agree. But I would guess that pairing them and sending notifications would be something we should be able to get to work.
<popey> Good luck :)
<cimi> :)
<cimi> popey, for the pebble the jolla app might be a goot start
<cimi> good
<popey> true
<cimi> popey, https://openrepos.net/content/smoku/pebble
<wligtenberg> @popey: Apparently someone hacked something together for ios already. :) http://bgr.com/2015/05/11/moto-360-android-wear-to-iphone-connection/
<popey> well, I look forward to seeing your contributions :)
<wligtenberg> yeah, I saw the announcement for the new Meizu, and that is a phone that seems very nice. And I would like to switch. Just thinking if my moto 360 then turn into something useless or not. And how difficult it would be to get something basic going.
<cimi> wligtenberg, I think it might be harder with android wear than pebble to be honest
<wligtenberg> cimi, probably, but I do own a moto360, no pebble :)
<cimi> wligtenberg, you can always sell it, I am a happy owner of a kickstarter pebble time :)
<wligtenberg> cimi, that is an option, but not the most appealing to me. I don't like the looks of the pebble. :)
<wligtenberg> I will try to do some digging into the protocol. And at least write that down somewhere.
<cimi> wligtenberg, pebble time looks MUCH nicer than the old pebble, and to be honest looks nicer in reality than pics
<cimi> wligtenberg, however, the frame around the screen scratches SO easily :/
<wligtenberg> call me old fashioned, but I like my watches round :)
<cimi> popey, just ordered 3 gadget wraps for the frame...
<wligtenberg> No scratches on the moto360 yet (and I have it for a while now)
<wligtenberg> cimi, you maybe could get something 3d printed :)
<cimi> wligtenberg, yeah, build quality of the pebble time is not good
<popey> cimi: blimey, you got the steel?
<cimi> popey, the normal time
<popey> whats a gadget wrap?
<cimi> popey, but the frame is steel anyway, just with a cheap PVD coating on top
<popey> ah
<cimi> you scratch away the pvd coating when you find a harder material
<popey> oh gadget wraps are covers?
<popey> neat
<sturmflut2> Is there an "official" way to get the device name when confined?
<sturmflut2> popey, mzanetti, ogra_: ^^
<mzanetti> no clue
<popey> device name?
<sturmflut2> popey: "krillin", "arale" etc.
<sturmflut2> popey: The field system-image-cli -i shows
<popey> look at the system-settings code, it knows in "About this phone"
<popey> but that is probably a deb and thus unconfined
<sturmflut2> Yep, I was about to say that that one runs unconfined
<popey> why do you need to know from an app?
<sturmflut2> popey: Someone on the mailing list asked how to do device detection because he has to work around bugs in gstreamer on different devices. I am obviously going to reply that this has to be fixed and not worked around, but it was an interesting question
<popey> yeah
<popey> it's an unsustainable thing IMO
<popey> once there are 100 devices out there ㋛ - how will they maintain it
<sturmflut2> Especially because he wants to do it via SoC/CPU detection, there will be more than one device with the same SoC (krillin and vegetahd already share the same), and there might be different bugs on devices with the same SoC
<ogra_> sturmflut2, the android properties might be accessible via an upstart/dbus service ...
<popey> quite fancy a vegeta
<ogra_> getprop ro.product.name ... not sure if you can pull that from the session bus though ... check the code of system-settings
<joo-_> Hi. Just got the Aquaris E5 ubuntu phone. But i really dont see how i can enable ssh... i remounted / read-write and did apt-get install ssh, that usually does the trick, but no service is running on port 22
<ogra_> eeek
<ogra_> dont remount rw ... sshd is preinstalled and preconfigured ... you just need to switch it on
<joo-_> oh
<joo-_> i wonder how to switch it on then
<ogra_> joo-_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/348714/how-can-i-access-my-ubuntu-phone-over-ssh/599041#599041
<joo-_> do i have to follow the adb guides on the internet? I dont know if this is based on android or linux actually
<ogra_> android-gadget-service enable ssh ... works from the terminal app too
<zyga> ogra_: back to the topic of rw /
<ogra_> zyga, there is no such topic :P
<zyga> ogra_: eurasia was always writable... ;-)
<zyga> ogra_: (mount should be patched)
<ogra_> mount should be removed :P
 * ogra_ grins
<zyga> ogra_: -o yes-i-did-read-http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WritableRoot
<ogra_> instead of making anything writable people should start to develop scripts that work around writable root completely ... there is no need at all to make your root writable
<zyga> ogra_: path of least resistance
<ogra_> you can run containers and chroots in the writable space
<zyga> ogra_: "what does an engineer do when he sees a burning garbage bin?"
<ogra_> without having to break your readonly rootfs
<joo-_> i suppose i cannot just do this in the terminal, i will still need to copy my key and stuff before i can connect right?
<zyga> joo-_: phablet-shell
<ogra_> zyga, depends, does he have a smartphone with camera with him ?
<joo-_> i now used android-gadget-service and enabled ssh and when i cannect now i get no matching cipher found: client blowfish-cbc,arcfour server aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com
<zyga> ogra_: heh, in the joe they would put the fire out
<zyga> ogra_: "what does an engineer do when he sees a normal garbage bin?"
<zyga> joke*
<ogra_> joo-_, right, you need to put the key in place ... wget is preinstalled so if you have your pub key somewhere downloadable you could just wget it
<joo-_> yeah i guess, i am just getting very tired of typing long commands on a touch screen hehe :-)
<zyga> joo-_: this is all much easier with phablet-shell
<ogra_> heh, yeah, well, use adb to push it over
<joo-_> thanks guys i guess there is now hope again for me :-) But how am i supposed to install stuff by apt-get without mounting root?
<zyga> joo-_: you're not supposed to in the outer root
<joo-_> ok so like in a ch-rooted environment instead?
<ogra_> joo-_, while you indeed can make the system rw and use apt on the rootfs, you will get into trouble long term ... the system wasnt designed for apt (beyond building it from debs) so updating packages will eventually fail ... also, if you make any changes and use OTA upgrades your changes will be reverted
<ogra_> the OTA concept is based on having a diff between two readonly rootfs images ... for that the server needs to have an identical rootfs to your phone to base this on ...
<ogra_> if you make changes to the base, thisngs get reverted (best case) or even break (worst case)
<ogra_> using apt is fine for developers who regulary re-flash their device, it isnt a long term solution for users
<BOHverkill> how can i install (and configure) openvpn on my e4.5?
<ogra_> BOHverkill, it is already installed ... just put your credentials under /home/phablet somewhere and write a script to start it
<BOHverkill> O.o
<ogra_> (there is no UI for it yet, but it is on the roadmap afaik)
<BOHverkill> who needs a gut :P
<BOHverkill> *gui
<ogra_> sudo openvpn --daemon --config /home/phablet/.myvpn/myvpn.conf
<ogra_> something like that will work
<BOHverkill> k thx i will try it
<ogra_> oh, if there is a username in your config you indeed want to adjust it for th phablet user
<BOHverkill> i use nobody i think
<ogra_> well, my configs usually have the keys in ~/.$vpndir ... so the config defaults to /home/ogra and stuff ...
<ogra_> which i need to adjust to make it work
<sturmflut2> jhodapp: Ping
<sturmflut2> It's incredible how easy it is to cross-compile most software on the desktop once you've figured out "click chroot run" and some environment variables
 * zyga wonders if click chroot is based on qemu-static-arm
<sturmflut2> cking: Ping
<sturmflut2> cking: Ah, you already fixed the high CPU usage in one of today's evenstat commits
<cking> sturmflut2, there are a couple more issues than need fixing, I'm working on them now on a device that can reproduce the issues
<sturmflut2> \o/
<cking> well, it will be \o/ once I've got a fix :-)
<sturmflut2> cking: Oh, that was too early. I'm on commit 03db70584a1a8903331b0c6b9e56a1ab89c99cb3 right now and it consumes more CPU the longer it runs
<cking> sturmflut2, yep, it's WIP
<sturmflut2> popey: Do we have an existing bug about the picture quality setting in the camera app not working properly on arale? The camera has 20 megapixels, the output file is always 14.7 megapixels and only the compression level changes
<popey> sturmflut2: i dont see one in any place I'd expect it
<sturmflut2> popey: Okay, the camera-app has two bug lists
<popey> they are different sizes here
<popey> it does?
<sturmflut2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1355051
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1355051 in camera-app "Camera app has two unsynced bug lists" [Low,Confirmed]
<popey> oh
<popey> so someone needs to move all those bugs
<popey> but I agree with kaleo, we shouldn't move them to the distro
<popey> file them in lp:camera-app
<Kaleo> did I say something?
<Kaleo> :)
<Kaleo> oh right
<sturmflut2> popey: Strange. I just took the same picture with each quality setting, all three files have 2880x5120 pixels (which is wrong for arale), the file sizes are 930kB, 1.3 MB and 2.9 MB.
<sturmflut2> popey: I already noticed it on r1 and it's still so on r2
<popey> ok, do file a bug in camera-app then, and attach the different pics pls
<popey> let me know the bug number and i'll reproduce here
<Kaleo> sturmflut2, quality setting corresponds to levels of JPEG compression
<Kaleo> sturmflut2, not resolution
<sturmflut2> Kaleo: Yeah, but the resolution is still wrong, the MX4 has a 20 MP camera and not a 14.7 MP one
<sturmflut2> I have no idea where "14.7 MP" even comes from
<sturmflut2> Errr, am I stupid or is it wrong on krillin as well
<sturmflut2> krillin has an 8 MP camera, the files are 2448x4352 = 10.6 MP
<Kaleo> sturmflut2, MX4 has a 5248×3936 back camera indeed
<Kaleo> sturmflut2, and BQ E4.5 has a 3264×2448 back camera
<mcphail> sturmflut2: the final resolution of the picture isn't always the same as the resolution of the sensor, though (I think). There's a lot of jiggery-pokery goes on in firmware with interpolation and oise reduction before jpeg processing
<Kaleo> sturmflut2, the reason is very likely that qtubuntu-camera uses a prioritized list of aspect ratios to decide on which resolution to pick
<Kaleo> sturmflut2, the list has first the aspect ratio of the display
<Kaleo> sturmflut2, followed by 16.0f/9.0f, 3.0f/2.0f, 4.0f/3.0f, 5.0f/4.0f
<popey> thanks for the info Kaleo
<Kaleo> popey, I'm not sure why it was done like that, so it could very well be a bug
<cking> sturmflut2, i've fixed that CPU hogger issue, just trying some other fixes now
<sturmflut2> mcphail: Sure, I could understand that images are scaled down on arale, but there is no point in scaling them *up* on krillin
<svij> sturmflut2: that might be the interpolation-"feature"
<mcphail> sturmflut2: the early android phones had camera modules which scaled up with dodgy interpolation algorithms
<sturmflut2> Hmpf
<sturmflut2> I'll open a bug, in the worst case it gets assigned "Wishlist"
<mcphail> sturmflut2: we tried to hack one to get RAW sensor output. It was a complete black box. No idea if krillin's camera is the same
<PhilippeP> Hello everybody
<PhilippeP> sharing a picture to facebook does not work anymore, wheel spins then fail without notice ... any hint to where to look , any log ?
<PhilippeP> on Bq4.5
<jgdx> kenvandine, ^ :)
<jgdx> PhilippeP, if you have a shell on the phone you can kill the content-hub-service and restart it with CONTENT_HUB_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 content-hub-service
<PhilippeP> jgdx: I'll try that
<joo-_> No email or calendar app or anything for ubuntu except webbrowser based ?
<dobey> joo-_: there's the calendar app in the store, and also dekko for e-mail
<kenvandine> jgdx, that's probably not content-hub-service, but the facebook webapp
<pundir> jgdx, hi.. terminal app yes. I dont have adb working yet but I do have serial port (UART) access to the ubuntu-touch device.
<pundir> all i'm missing is the shell/console/terminal access to the system to get in
<pundir> I tried modifying init.rc to launch /system/bin/sh unconditionally on boot but no luck so far.
<sturmflut2> mcphail: Bargh, RAW mode would have been so nice. But I don't know of any Android phones that offer one, so most likely the drivers don't even care to support it.
<sturmflut2> One day Ubuntu on phones will go from "there's a bug report for that" to "there's an app for that " ;)
<sturmflut2> john-mcaleely: Ping
<john-mcaleely> sturmflut2, pong
<sturmflut2> john-mcaleely: regarding bug 1468077, if you see any problems with the way I measured, just tell me what to change and I'll repeat. I tried to make sure that I actually report something that makes sense, but I am not 100% confident
<ubot5> bug 1468077 in Canonical System Image "arale has very high memory usage compared to krillin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468077
<john-mcaleely> thanks sturmflut2 we need to get someone assigned to look into that
<john-mcaleely> and then come back to you if there are questions
<sturmflut2> Yay, questions!
<john-mcaleely> my bet is some legacy android blob we've not tracked down
<sturmflut2> john-mcaleely: my guts tell it's the GPU, it also generates a lot of timer events when the phone sleeps, but I can't prove it
<john-mcaleely> oh, maybe. and that neatly explains the mx4 vs bqaq4.5 diff
<john-mcaleely> gpu's also use lots of memory without trying
<sturmflut2> Suddenly it all comes together!
<sturmflut2> If it's the GPU, that would somehow explain why the disparity becomes larger and larger the more UI apps are started
<sturmflut2> cking: There is no way to account the memory allocations of drivers and kernel threads, is there
<cking> sturmflut2, i'm not sure about that one, never give that a thought before now
<cking> sturmflut2, perhaps cat /proc/modules ?
<cking> argh, not ignore that
<sturmflut2> cking: I don't think it is, drivers and kernel threads don't have their own address space. Solaris had a Kernel Memory Allocator Debug Module, it could tell you a list of all allocations made within the kernel
<sturmflut2> But wait, maybe with ftrace and kprobes...
<sturmflut2> The idea might be insane enough to try it
<cking> sturmflut2, i think it's non-trivial for sure, there aren't any easily user space readable /proc interfaces to get this kind of info
<cking> s/easily/easily readable/
<sturmflut2> cking: I have to finish that article on ftrace some day anyways, why not use this as a good example. I'll see what I can come up with, there are some long train journeys ahead of me...
<OerHeks> "Not many ubuntu-phone buyers return the phone" \o/ dutch: http://webwereld.nl/mobility/86631-veel-tevreden-ubuntu-phone-kopers--zegt-ubuntu-phone-maker
<varikonniemi> hello, will the meizu mx4 support desktop mode? IT seems to have the mhl support
<Elleo> OerHeks: yeah, the verge article quoted low single figures which is very cool :)
<OerHeks> Not surpisingly, the bq 4.5 is technically oke, totally worth it. and consumers are aware that ubuntu-touch is something different, with a big perspective.
 * kenvandine really loves the bq... 
<kenvandine> it would be my daily driver if it wasn't stuck on edge in the US :/
<john-mcaleely> varikonniemi, it does not support it today
<k1l_> i think at the end of the year i need to look out for a new one to replace my n4. and since i dont see a n5 2015 coming i would love to see what the mighty convergence phone will be.
<varikonniemi> john-mcaleely, that i know,but it will once the support is added ?
<pundir> jgdx, nevermind. i figured it out.
<john-mcaleely> varikonniemi, we won't know that until later in the year
<k1l_> imho, at this stage you need flagship-like devices to get the nerds (the devs) to use and program for the platform. but seems like with the cheaper devices it works quite well with the average user?
<renatu> hey pitti, are you around?
<renatu> I have a question about dbus-mock :D
<k1l_> looking back at the android start with the g1 and the motorola milestone/droid. that were targeted at the technical guys, not at the average joe. but imho the convergence will attract a lot technical people
<kissiel> Hey there, popey!
<popey> kissiel: hello
<kissiel> popey: got another checkbox-touch release :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> fire away
<kissiel> popey: https://launchpad.net/checkbox-touch/trunk/1.2/+download/com.ubuntu.checkbox_1.2.0_multi.click
<kissiel> popey: relnotes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11768421/
<kissiel> popey: btw. I'm playing around with packaging multiple apps into one click (we want to have some tests run with different - confined - policy)
<kissiel> popey: and lint is not happy about it
<kissiel> popey: should I worry?
<popey> kissiel: was it tested on a device?
<kissiel> popey: the click I sent?
<kissiel> popey: ye
<popey> ok
<kissiel> popey: krillin and flo
<popey> kissiel: ok, all done
<kissiel> popey: lovely, thanks!
<kissiel> popey: when You asked "was it tested" I was like "OMG, I uploaded borked click" :)
<popey> haha
<popey> gotcha :)
<kissiel> popey: that means I should have more 'confidence inspiring' test methodology
<kissiel> popey: so I can panic less :D
<popey> hah
<dobey> lol
<dobey> "confidence inspiring" test methodology reminds me a bit of the monty python skit in the meaning of life about the tiger in africa. "i wouldn't worry about it. your leg should grow back in a few days." "thanks for the reassurance, doc!"
<kissiel> dobey: +1
<Zabuldon> Hello! Maybe someone can help me woth the porting of ubuntu touch to Cyanogen Based device? AOSP not available for my device (HTC desire 816)
<om26er> salem_, Hi!
<om26er> salem_, how can I re-enable my real SIM with ofono-phonesim package installed ?
<om26er> boiko, ^ do you know ?
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, the GPU driver also spills a lot of errors in logcat ... (libEGL and IMGSRV) ... if i run something like "sudo /system/bin/logcat -d -b main *:E" to list all fatals ...
<ogra_> (and a lot of gps and agps stuff )
<interested_user> Hello, community, Does Ubuntu Touch have calDAV, cardDAV support. Something that works easy like on the iphone. No Terminal-Commands. Thank you.
<popey> interested_user: not yet
<ogra_> i think there was some commandline way documented, but definitely no UI way yet
<ogra_> (it will come for sure ... just a matter of time ... or of people sending patches :) )
<boiko> om26er: wily?
<om26er> boiko, its vivid and I think I have found a way
<om26er> boiko, I edited the -autostart script and commented a few lines
<boiko> om26er: you basically need to reload ofonod loading the correct plugins, and change the ofono account to point to /ril_0
<kenvandine> popey, for the calendar event sharing/downloading, do you think ContentType.Event makes sense?
<kenvandine> which can support other formats as well
<popey> kenvandine: sounds reasonable
<kenvandine> popey, ok
<kenvandine> popey, i'm working on it now :)
<popey> thanks!
<muka> I need some advice. Looks like today's upgrade (r235) stopped my phone from working, I can not make calls. Is it possible to downgrade image? I found this: ubuntu-device-flash --revision=225 --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu
<awe> kenvandine, I just added a note about powerd requiring clients that request SysState to remain connected to the system dbus session
<awe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/powerd
<awe> powerd grabs the owner unique name, and then watches the bus for it to leave
<awe> if it does, 5s later, any associated SysState requests are cleared for that 'owner'
<brendand> muka, i believe you can reflash without specifying --wipe, as above and that will preserve your data. it's not something i've done before though
<kenvandine> awe, thx, will be helpful next time someone goes looking
<kenvandine> awe, question is, would it be easier to add another state besides active that doesn't watch the connection?
<kenvandine> or... make indicator-network or network-manager manage it
<awe> I wouldn't be proposed to such a change
<awe> ChickenCutlass, rsalveti, ^^
<awe> kenvandine, ChickenCutlass == revision 1
<awe> ;D
<kenvandine> awe, i just want to land the hotspot feature :)
<awe> kenvandine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/powerd/+bug/1450568
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1450568 in powerd "Requests are not cleared if a client dies unexpectedly and drops from the bus" [Critical,In progress]
<kenvandine> yeah...
<kenvandine> i think the most technically correct place to handle this is network-manager
<awe> looks like ricmm's original bug.  I'd want an ack rsalveti, Chicken or ricmm to adding a new mode.  I think that's a clean way to fix it.  That said, we could easily add logic in the indicator, so I guess I'd lean that way
<kenvandine> but... that is clearly not the easiest
<awe> well...I wouldn't say it's not easy, it's just one more patch we need to worry when working with upstream
<kenvandine> that's what i mean, having a delta from upstream costs
<awe> that said, if you want to write the patch, I'll review it
<awe> ;)-
 * kenvandine doesn't plan to touch network-manager
<awe> yes, that'd be a good career move
<tathhu> :D
<awe> so I guess I'll leave it to you for now.  I for one, would entertain a powerd patch, but we'd also have to patch the cli, and then we end up with yet another script in lxc-android-config
<awe> that's not really documented, and changes the system networking behavior
<muka> I get : Cannot push .... to device: free space /cache/recovery is 542M. How can I free it?
<muka> OK. What happens if I delete all files from /cache/recovery/?
<dobey> muka: can you boot the device and connect to it with phablet-shell?
<dobey> in ubuntu that is, not recovery
<muka> yes
<dobey> muka: instead of trying to flash again with u-d-f, you might want to switch to the more stable 15.04 channel
<dobey> muka: there is no intention to release a supported version of wily on phones. the devel-proposed images exist to test things, but you probably shouldn't be using it if you want an actual somewhat stable phone that you use daily
<muka> dobey: not sure what you mean by u-d-f, but I'm trying this: ubuntu-device-flash  --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel/ubuntu. all works fine until I get  Cannot push .... to device: free space /cache/recovery is 542M
<dobey> muka: u-d-f == ubuntu-device-flash
<muka> oh
<dobey> muka: but it sounds like you are on devel-proposed from your earlier complaint about image 235 breaking
<muka> yes
<muka> i'm trying to change that without wipe
<dobey> muka: so my suggestion is to do "sudo system-image-cli --switch" on the phone, to switch to the more stable channel
<dobey> the phone will need an active wifi connection to download the image though
<muka> wifi works, but "sudo system-image-cli --switch" no chennel?
<muka> channel
<dobey> yes you need to specify the channel too
<dobey> i just don't recall what the stable channel is for mako at the moment
<dobey> rc-proposed maybe
<dobey> if you don't want stable stable
<dobey> but slightly less stable stable
<muka> ok thank you
<dobey> ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-developer maybe
<extraymond> Hi! Anyone know how to get gps working on nexus4? More specifically, do anyone know what channels support here maps's agps service?
<Rich> anyone know how to view the data usage?
<dobey> as in cellular data usage?
<Rich> Yes that is the one. Like in android, get a warning on the monthly cap?
<Rich> I jus got the HD phone and a little worried, being new and all that, it will burn throw my awful 700meg a month limit.
<dobey> no, i don't think there is any way to view that locally on the device at the moment. if your provider has a web site where you can view it, you could perhaps create a web app for it though
<tathhu> Äh, thank god I live in Finland :l
<Rich> I thought this might be the case, bit of a shame. I guess took Android quite a few revisions to get that kind of functionality.
<Rich> Yer, UK sucks on phone deals.
<dobey> well, some providers have special exceptions and such, which make local data tracking kind of moot anyway
<tathhu> I gotta get proper case for my Nexus 7 so I could run ubuntu on it.. :D
<dobey> like, t-mobile us has unlimited music streaming from various services, so even though i've streamed 2.5 GB of music, i've only used about 200 MB of data
<tathhu> Cheapeiest one on ebay just suck, can't swipe :D
<Rich> I don't really know that much of how all this works. was hoping that in the network settings for the sim would show data usage. No idea if that is a statisic sent from the providor or the phone tracks it.
<dobey> i'm not sure. i know android definitly isn't getting it from the provider though
<Rich> I'm stuck on EE as they the only people who get a signal where I live.
<Rich> Ah that is intresting, so sounds like the phone could be out of sync.
<Rich> the android on that is
<dobey> i think android probably just tracks bytes transferred on the physical network interface
<dobey> we could possibly do that in ubuntu too, but would take a fair bit of work i think
<Rich> Would be a good bet. I would imagine it would have to be at the OS level as you can have apps having access to the data stream. (guessing a bit here)
<Rich> can't
<Rich> not can
<Rich> Only got my phone yesterday, not dug into it yet. Not to be void of the samsung bloat on my Note 3.
<dobey> right, it would be a change in the system level, you can't provide an app in the store to add the feature
<Rich> Nice not, Not. silly typos.
<DonkeyHotei> i just switched to the note 3
<dobey> all an app could do would be get info from the provider over the internet, or just be a webapp that opens the provider account page
<Rich> Good phone, don't get me wrong. But loads of apps getting updated all the time I can't uninstall.
<Rich> That is not a bad idea dobey. But may end up being a bit specific. Unless they all have a standard REST interface.
<dobey> no, that would be too hopeful :)
<dobey> you could report a bug about data usage tracking not being available, at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network perhaps
<Rich> I do a load of steam stuff at work, they web interface rocks. Json and REST. All you need. Ah thanjs for the link, was googling for that got a bit lost. Coming back to ubuntu after a years back packing in Windows 8 land. ;)
<Rich> Thanks for the help. Bug submitted. Hopefully I've done it correctly.
<Rich> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1468530
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1468530 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Data usage summery " [Undecided,New]
<dobey> Rich: great, thanks
<dobey> and now i must leave :)
<muka> Rich, not perfect but you can try installing nload.
<Rich> Is that on the store?
<muka> no, your phone must be read-write mode and than sudo apt-get install nload.
<muka> in terminal
<Rich> I see, ok. Only got it yesterday. Need to reconnect my Ubuntu HD to my PC first. Had to run Windows for a bit for some Uni work. Will look at that when I'm back up to speed. Ta. :)
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-25
<muka> can somebody tell me which interface is a cellular data interface? is it rmnt_usb0?
<muka> or p2p0?
<dholbach> good morning
<Zabuldon_> Hello guys.
<ancharot> hello guys someone know if there is a link of the firmware for the meizu mx4?
<zzarr> hello! I'm once again trying to port Ubuntu to my Motorola Droid 4 (xt894), but I wonder what vendor name and component name I should use? hardware/<vendor>/<component>
<zzarr> should the vendor be Motorola or e.g. Texas Instruments ?
<zzarr> is there a simple cut and paste? (I have downloaded the CM git for the device)
<mcphail> Can anyone point me to a good introductory document detailing the interactions between dbus, unity8, mir and qtmir on the phone? I'm keen to know how an app is launched, gets a surface for display and has its lifecycle controlled. Thanks
<ancharot> hello guys someone know if there is a link of the firmware for the meizu mx4?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Global Beatles Day! 😃
<ArtyParty> Did someone here successfuly port it?
<Zabuldon> i’m trying
<mcphail> In terms of the graphical layers on the phone, is Mir the equivalent of X, qtmir the equivalent of compiz and unity8 the equivalent of unity7?
<Zabuldon> MIr = X; qtmir = wrapper for QT which provides ability for QT applications to run over Mir. Compiz is a decorator, if i’m sure ubuntu uses Unity Mir Compositor as compiz replacement . Unity 8 is “DE” for ubuntu
<Zabuldon> Unity 8 replace unity 7.
<mcphail> Zabuldon: ok, that really confuses me then. I've been told that SDL apps (without any Qt code or components) are running on qtmir rather than directly on Mir. I could understand that if qtmir was just a window manager
<sturmflut2> mcphail: SDL apps connect to Mir directly, there's no Qt involved at that point
<paul_tm> hi, people! I tried porting UT to a new device. And I can't understand some moments. Is anybody can help me?
<mcphail> sturmflut2: bschaefer explained to me that the surface you obtain on the phone is composited by qtmir
<mcphail> sturmflut2: and this is where I'm struggling to get my head around things
<sturmflut2> mcphail: AFAIK (and I don't know much) Mir is at the center and talks to applications and the drivers. Unity8 connects to Mir as a special application, the "shell", and is allowed to do window management and compositing. Applications connect to Mir to get their UI drawn, but Mir does what Uniy8 says.
<mcphail> sturmflut2: and where does qtmir come in?
<sturmflut2> mcphail: qtmir then is just a backend for the qt library that handles communication with Mir
<mcphail> sturmflut2: so qtmir doesn't have any role to play when running an SDL app on the phone?
<sturmflut2> mcphail: Not that I know of. I've looked at the SDL2 code, it directly uses the libmirclient functions.
<mcphail> sturmflut2: hmm
<sturmflut2> mcphail: Maybe the point is that Unity8 is written in Qt and uses qtmir, and qtmir has some additional methods to make compositing easier for Unity8 developers
<mcphail> sturmflut2: at the bottom of all of this, I'm trying to work out what I would need to poke to change screen orientation for an SDL app. Using the native mirclient lib didn't do anything
<sturmflut2> mcphail: If you look a the whole system that currently runs on your phone, there is a piece of qtmir involved somewhere inside Unity8. But it isn't mandatory to use qtmir. All the Mir demo servers and clients don't depend on qtmir
<mcphail> sturmflut2: yes - that's ehy I was wondering if qtmir wass just a compositing window manager
<sturmflut2> mcphail: Ah, yes, I can understand that. Your probably have to tell Unity8 to force an orientation for your app, because Unity8 is in control, Mir just does what it says
<mcphail> any way you know for an app to communicate with unity8? Presumably through dbus, although that seems rather locked down
<sturmflut2> mcphail: Isn't this already solved in Neverball/Neverputt?
<zzarr> what should I set TARGET_KERNEL_UBUNTU_META := to?
<mcphail> sturmflut2: no - it uses a kind of fake landscape mode, I think. Everything is actually drawn rotated 90 degrees
<sturmflut2> mcphail: Oh, okay
<sturmflut2> Hm
<mcphail> so not a general solution. The neverball code had been designed with that in mind
<sturmflut2> mcphail: I would suggest to look at the qtmir code, at least Qt/QML applications seem to be able to lock and detect orientations, and at the end they have to either call libmirclient methods or talk to Unity8 somehow (via D-Bus?) to do it
<mpt> mvo, hi, in Click/Snappy what happens if you turn off the device in the middle of an update?
<mcphail> sturmflut2: I'll have a poke around. Thanks
<jgdx> mpt, context is enterprise ap UI: what should be translated and what should be left untranslated? It's hard to know.
<ArtyParty> Anyone managed to port it?
<jgdx> !porting | ArtyParty
<jgdx> :|
<mpt> jgdx, what do you think would possibly be untranslated?
<mpt> jgdx, things like “GTC” and “MSCHAPv2”?
<mpt> jgdx: Wellark, cyphermox, or awe would be more likely to know whether those are ever translated
<jgdx> mpt, yeah, those protocols, but also auth methods like LEAP, PEAP etc
<cyphermox> jgdx: those should not be translated
<blitz00> Not sure if this the right channel to ask this
<iMiksu> hi! I’m newbie and I’m using ubuntu 15.04 (r2) (devel) in hammerhead and none of my tested apps can’t determine the location, I get prompted that should I allow to give out the locaiton, but apps can’t get it - any tips how I can search if anyone else has experienced this bug and/or file the bug myself?
<blitz00> but has anyone actually won an invite on that origrami wall?
<jgdx> cyphermox, thanks
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, what displays the install and restart dialog, is that unity?
<Tm_T> blitz00: yes
<popey> pmcgowan: yes http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/qml/Components/Dialogs.qml#L153
<jibel> pmcgowan, it's ubuntu-system-settings I think, unity displays the power off/reboot dialog
<blitz00> Tm_T, well, i deleted the tries cookie so I get unlimited tries and i've been clicking like nuts and no luck.. it looked rigged to me.
<blitz00> this is so annoying
<jibel> pmcgowan, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/15.04/view/head:/plugins/system-update/PageComponent.qml#L99
<Tm_T> blitz00: you're trying to cheat and you complain you don't win? awwww
<Zabuldon> Guys, maybe someone have expirience of porting Ubuntu Touch for CyannogenBased device tree?
<popey> jibel: oh, my bad :)
<popey> i misread
<pmcgowan> jibel, popey thanks
<blitz00> Tm_T, well I suppose I don't deserve to win I admit it. But OTOH, this whole invite thingie is a mess. I just want to buy the damn thing. I even woke really early and waited for the site to be up, and played the first game. I didn't won and I just said, oh well, maybe tomorrow. But then I started asking friends around, and nobody won. Which makes me think that they rigged the game, hence I went on cheating. Shame on me, but shame on meizu als
<blitz00> o, this is bs
<Tm_T> blitz00: if you look around harder you will find people who won the invite. You can get your MX4 too eventually if you have patience.
<SturmFlut> john-mcaleely, cking: I found something that might explain the high memory usage on arale
<ogra_> blitz00, well, would you be wiolling to pay 150€ more so meizu can pay the storage costs (and take the risk that they dont sell all devices) ?
<mardy> anpok: hi! About https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/mir-release-0.14.0/+merge/262951, I'm not sure why we need to bump the version number
<ogra_> blitz00, this isnt to make you angry but to keep the costs low :)
<SturmFlut> john-mcaleely, cking: The "missing" memory is exactly matched by the sum of all "ion_mm_heap" values in /sys/kernel/debug/ion/clients/*
<john-mcaleely> ion is graphics
<john-mcaleely> as I recall
<john-mcaleely> well, several special memory pools, notably including graphics
<SturmFlut> john-mcaleely, cking: In that case it would really be the GPU driver
<SturmFlut> \o/
<SturmFlut> Damn you, PowerVR
<ogra_> someone should weed through the logcat output ;)
<blitz00> ogra_, yeah, I understand, still the game and waiting is annoying.. I bet I'll have to wait a week or so knowing my luck
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, for updates? that's settings
<ogra_> who knows, perhaps some setup is missing in PVR
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, sorry, was in the standup, i see jibel answered :)
<kenvandine> thx jibel
<ogra_> blitz00, yeah, perhaps ... i personally dont think it is worse than a flash sale ... i guess they are about the same
<ogra_> (both are equally annoying, but both make sure the price stays low)
<popey> jhodapp: any chance bug 1408681 is on your radar?
<ubot5> bug 1408681 in Media Hub "Certain m4a files with an embedded cover art jpeg stream are not playable" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1408681
<Dv108> New to all this. I have a windows xp touchscreen till, have installed ubuntu, but the touchscreen is not working. I think it's a serial elo screen, what to do?
<jhodapp> popey, not at the moment
<ogra_> Dv108, this channel is for the phone OS ... try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-x
<Dv108> ok, ubuntu sent me here!
<anpok> mardy: not necessary but I thought to get rid of !powerpc .. and so on
<anpok> and that was changed with 0.14.0 .. maybe I am wrong in changing that.
<anpok> ogra_: speaking of devel-proposed.. and bleeding on edges..
<ogra_> *frip* *drip*
<anpok> hm ofono or telephony is kind of flaky on the curren image
<ogra_> or NM
<anpok> or that yes..
<ogra_> people complained already
<ogra_> i'm sure it will be fixed at some point :)
<anpok> oh ok then my complaints are not needed
<anpok> hehe
<ogra_> once someone has time :)
<anpok> yeah just my day-to-day phone that waits for the fix
<ogra_> dont use wily ;)
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure phone wise NM fixes are lower prio in wily than in the vivid overlay
<anpok> i will learn at some point
<mardy> anpok: weah, I'd rather not bump the version number, if you don't mind updating your MP
<anpok> mardy: and I leave the architecture restriction in place
<mardy> anpok: but then nothing changes... that was the only change in your MP, wasn't it?
<anpok> mardy: yes.. we only need to rebuild it because of abi breaks..
<mardy> anpok: ah, ok. But I don't understand, is the ppc restriction gone, or should it stay?
<anpok> it should be gone now
<anpok> or let me verify
<kenvandine> jgdx, you always seem to go BIG, all your mp's are huge these days :)
<kenvandine> jgdx,  oh my... somehow your MP had a successful CI run last night!
<kenvandine> i haven't seen anything pass all week
<SturmFlut> john-mcaleely: Sorry, I'm on a train again and 4G is a bit dodgy
<SturmFlut> john-mcaleely: I updated bug 1468077 with my findings in the meantime
<ubot5> bug 1468077 in Canonical System Image "arale has very high memory usage compared to krillin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468077
<anpok> mardy: it ought to work now for >= 0.14.0..
<john-mcaleely> Stskeeps, thank you
<john-mcaleely> Stskeeps, unping :-)
<john-mcaleely> SturmFlut has gone. on 4G :-/
<Zabuldon> Hello guys
<Zabuldon> maybe someone can help me with that? http://askubuntu.com/questions/640777/porting-ubuntu-touch-to-a-official-cyanogenmod-11-or-12
<BOHverkill> mhhh I am unable to reboot my e4.5
<BOHverkill> screen is black an nothing happens
<gihel> press power button long time
<BOHverkill> yes I know
<BOHverkill> that works
<BOHverkill> but I want to reboot it
<BOHverkill> and not poweroff and than poweron
<gihel> oh, you don't get the menu anymore ?
<BOHverkill> ?
<gihel> current release or RC or something ?
<BOHverkill> current
<gihel> I mean the menu power off / restart / cancel
<BOHverkill> that happens since r23
<BOHverkill> gihel: i get the menu
<BOHverkill> but reboot do not work
<gihel> weird
<BOHverkill> at the first time I thought my phone is bricked or so
<gihel> try sudo reboot on the terminal
<BOHverkill> k
<gihel> (disclaimer : I'm NOT an expert) :)
<BOHverkill> that works :)
<gihel> maybe it could reset the menu and go back to normal
<Zabuldon> omg... i did it! compile started!
<jgdx> kenvandine, I know. I don't think that's a good thing—but say the word and I'll shave 'em down as much as I can.
<kenvandine> nah... not your fault :)
<kenvandine> it was a big job :)
<jgdx> I tried creating a sane api for those call forwarding bits that could serve all four of them (and eventually five (no answer timeout)).
<kenvandine> yeah
<jgdx> not doing that had tons of duplication
<kenvandine> i think it looks pretty good
<kenvandine> i need to test it though... and right now i'm trying to let my device go into deep sleep to test this other problem :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'll get to it soon though :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, did you see my request about using UbuntuColors instead?
<jgdx> kenvandine, great, thanks. No, haven't gotten around to emails yet :)
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> it's a tiny change :)
<kenvandine> and not really introduced by your branch, you just moved the code that i'm complaining about :)
<jgdx> hehe
<kenvandine> might as well fix it in your branch though
<jgdx> I agree
<jgdx> kenvandine, a lot of diff is the keyboard hack.
<kenvandine> yeah
<jgdx> and vcard stuffs, which I really like
<jgdx> … importing contacts that is
<kenvandine> indeed
<jgdx> CI passed. Stunning
<jgdx> kenvandine, the uss landing was mentioned specifically in the landing email, though not in a very positive light :P
<kenvandine> jgdx, hmm... /me reads
<jgdx> prefixed with "only".. well, it was a big deal for me :P
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> "only"
<kenvandine> meaning not a big impact, not meaning it wasn't good :)
<kenvandine> you had me worried that we broke something :)
<jgdx> i kid :)
<kenvandine> anyone know how long it takes for the device to go into a deep sleep?
<mcphail> kenvandine: 2 minutes, I think
<mcphail> kenvandine: sturmflut posted some graphs yesterday
<mcphail> bschaefer: Have been enjoying reading your SDL code this evening. I admire your coding style and clarity. Still can't work out how to reorientate this display, though :(
<bschaefer> mcphail, thanks! And sad face, the big thing is... im not sure if its possible
<bschaefer> to do in mir it self
<bschaefer> i think qml/qtmir is the only way to do it atm
<Elleo> mcphail: does the new orientation stuff that landed in the shell help? then it's taken out of the control of the application itself and can be defined in the desktop file for the shell to manage for you, so might make things simpler with SDL apps
<mcphail> I'll keep trying. Learning a lot
<mcphail> Elleo: ooh - need to check that out
<mcphail> Elleo: config in the .desktop file is exactly what I need. When does this land?
<mcphail> (is it wily or vivid + overlay?)
<nik90> mcphail: for sure it has landed in vivid+overlay. Not sure about wily.
<nik90> mcphail: you need to add X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations=portrait to lock it in which orientation you want.
 * nik90 goes offline..brb in 5 mnis
<nik90> mins*
<mcphail> nik90: that's brilliant. Thanks
<Elleo> mcphail: yeah, what nik90 said :P
<mcphail> And when does whatever is in vivid+overlay get general deployment?
<Elleo> in OTA5 next month
<mcphail> Brilliant! Hope this is the answer
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-26
<mcphail> Morining all. Have been having a look at Amazon's Alexa. Do you think there would be interest in this for the platform to bring Siri/Google Now-type functions?
<mcphail> https://developer.amazon.com/public/solutions/alexa
<dholbach> good morning
<zzarr> hello! I would like someone to help me with BoardConfig.mk for a new device (Motorola Droid 4/maserati)
<idoit23> Just looking for advice. How can someone who is almost 30 and never had a job get one? I have been applying(fast food, retail, entry level) just to be told I am not what they are looking for (We have reviewed your application for this position and will be proceeding with other candidates at this time.) or they are not hiring. No interviews. Cannot volunteer as there is no where near too
<zzarr> idoit23: What country are you living in?
<idoit23> USA
<zzarr> you have tested everything?
<idoit23> what
<idoit23> tested what
<zzarr> applying for jobs you don't want or think you is really qualified for?
<idoit23> I HAVE
<zzarr> I guess you're not lucky then
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/watch-ubuntu-15-04-running-on-microsoft-s-surface-pro-3-tablet-485349.shtml
<zzarr> what should I set TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG to?
<zzarr> (in BoardConfig.mk)
<duflu> What's the package to target for indicator-bar bugs?
<svij> duflu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers#Indicators
<svij> pick the right one from that list
<duflu> svij: Thanks. Though this bug applies to all indicators. Probably should be assigned to Qt or Unity8
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Chocolate Pudding Day! 😃
<matv1> is there still no one who experienced that when starting music player, audiolevel  initially goes to max (on BQ)?
<matv1> I cannot reproduce consistently but experienced it 2 or 3 times now.. It think it started since OTA4
<matv1> it has caught me offguard a couple of times now, and my ears are starting to bleed :(
<ogra_> matv1, seems bug 1468811 was recently filed ...
<ubot5> bug 1468811 in Canonical System Image "headphone volume auto-set to loudest" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468811
<matv1> ogra_ ah see! Thanks. I too got it only when using headphones but didnt expect that it could be related to having headphone plugged in or not
<ogra_> well, click the "me too" button on the top left ...
<ogra_> that will raise the severity
<matv1> I did :)
<ogra_> cool :)
<matv1> ogra_ I was wondering if there was something I could extract to get things rolling. I think I might have found a consistency after all but have to test. Who would be the one to talk to? Its now assigned to Canonical Phone Foundations
<ogra_> well, leave a comment on the bug
<matv1> ogra_ right!
 * ogra_ doesnt know who the canonical-phonedations team actually is nowadays 
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, ^^^ i guess thats you ?
<evergreen> May I ask for help of porting u-touch into xperia s?
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, it is indeed
<ogra_> so you re-vived the team, yay :)
<ogra_> (i never like the name ... but it definitely has a nicer ring to it than "phone plumbers" which kind of brings pictures to my head)
<john-mcaleely> there is no phonedations team, but there is a phonedations backlog
<ogra_> ah
<john-mcaleely> we're hwe (hardware enablement) for now
<zzarr> hello! I get a message "Warning: you may need to install module-init-tools" and then the make fails
<zzarr> solved it, I was missing some packages
<ogra_> chrisccoulson, hmm http://get.webgl.org works fine on the arale (MX4) but not at all on krillin (bq4.5) ... smells like a driver issue or some such
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, ^^
 * ogra_ just saw a user on G+ complain ... and seems he is right
<jgdx> cyphermox, hi, quick question, did networkmanager do something wrong here [1]? [connection][type] = wifi ??
<jgdx> [1] http://paste.ubuntu.com/11776155/
<ogra_> bug 1469119
<ubot5> bug 1469119 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Limited webgl support" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1469119
<ogra_> there we go
<popey> jdstrand: i can't recall if I filed a bug for apparmor about not being able to run commands in the terminal. so I added a task to this one.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor/+bug/1443591
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1443591 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "users should not have to type and extra "." in order to run a shell script" [Undecided,New]
 * ogra_ thinks we should re-work the terminal completely ... no confinement, no app lifecycle 
<jgdx> that would be wonderful
<ogra_> for security you have to enter your PIN already anyway ...
<ogra_> and if you then want to shoot yourself in the foot you should just be able to :)
<ogra_> (and for desktop use you just drop the trust-store (PIN) popup)
<Tm_T> I cannot ditch android phone because of Ubuntu phone terminal dies if it's not active
<ogra_> why is that ?
<Tm_T> ogra_: irssi
<tathhu> Tm_T: i'm not having that kind of problem in sailfish :P
<Tm_T> tathhu: sure (:
<Tm_T> setting up ssh connection every time you take a peek to Twitter for example, uffff
<ogra_> Tm_T, use the kiwi app from the store and connect to a bip proxy ;)
<jgdx> lol
<Tm_T> or like the other day, I was coding and I checked documentation from the browser
<Tm_T> ... fg back to editor every time
<ogra_> (kiwi auto-reconnects ... bip will replay the backlog)
<Tm_T> ogra_: I rather would have constant connection (:
<Tm_T> I even did in early 2000 with those "dumb" phones with midp software, I could read browser and have ssh to irssi at the same time
<Tm_T> not to mention good old HP iPaq I have (:
<ogra_> Tm_T, well, for constant IRC we just need the telepathy plugin installed by default
<ogra_> then you can just have a UI app attaching to it
 * ogra_ bets there is a bug open for telepathy irc integration
<Tm_T> ogra_: that too
<Tm_T> ogra_: ... 140 channels doable with that?
<ogra_> no idea, i never used it
<Tm_T> not that I use irc much (;
<ogra_> i just know it will allow using IRc via telepathy ... which provides a permanently running backend process
<ogra_> i dont see why the number of channels would play any role though
<ogra_> (except for RAM limits that you might hit ... )
<tathhu> +N gigs of ram, no problem :>
<jdstrand> dholbach: hi! I was looking in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/staging and it looks like you did an upload of the review tools
<jdstrand> dholbach: I uploaded 0.29 to wily yesterday
<jdstrand> dholbach: are these auto-uploaded?
<popey> ogra bug 1452705
<ubot5> bug 1452705 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "Please add lifecycle exception for terminal" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452705
<ogra_> popey, yeah
 * ogra_ me toos
 * popey pokes tvoss with ^
 * tvoss increments counter
<ogra_> lol
<popey> :(
 * ogra_ guesses thats not what popey was after
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> you want it tied to developer mode
<ogra_> thats indeed a lot more work
<popey> I didn't. But it was suggested that this was the best way forward.
<ogra_> yeah, but it means that qtmir needs to learn about developer mode ...
<ogra_> while just an exception is in max a three line patch
<praxy> Hi, I want to install ubuntu (or any other gnu/linux) alongside the android lxc container in my vegetahd (bq e5hd) device. With lxc-create etc. Any docs / pointers / people who've done this before?
<ogra_> (at least if the code didnt change since i looked last ... which is a while ago admittedly)
<ogra_> praxy, no, i dont think aynone has done that before ... if you do it, keep notes and blog about it ;)
<ogra_> you will have to use some writable space for the rootfs though ... like /home/phablet/ or space on the SD
<Tm_T> ogra_: usability is one
<Tm_T> ogra_: talking about why large number of channels might not work with every client
<praxy> ogra_: ok... will do. Well the install is easy. Just pull template file from lxc package and lxc-create it. Works so far, but ran into cgroup related errors when trying to start it.
<praxy> you using -P /home/ubuntu
<praxy> yea* using -P /home/ubuntu
<ogra_> Tm_T, well, but thats a matter of the UI and its design .. i cant imagine teechnical limits foor the telepathy backend
<Tm_T> ogra_: yeah, it's just that irssi works too well with tmux for me to want to make any changes (:
<Tm_T> not to mention my work being mostly poking stuff over ssh anyway
<ogra_> praxy, what release is it using for the target ? might be systemd that causes this ... if you try something pre-vivid it will use upstart
<ogra_> Tm_T, well, there is the openappstore ... that has a tool to exclude the terminal from lifecycle i think
<ogra_> (just not the same as having the app do it by default=
<ogra_> )
<praxy> ogra_: it's the same with the debian/gentoo template though. I'll have to come back with exact errors since I don't have the device on hands right now. Template uses precise.
<ogra_> well, debian is systemd as well ... not sure what gentoo uses by default
<dholbach> jdstrand, a daily build goes to /staging
<dholbach> jdstrand, to the release ppa they get manually copied over
<nocturn> Hi guys, I'm awaiting my Meizu phone and wanted to check some things already in anticipation :-)
<nocturn> Can I use Jabber on Ubuntu touch?
<nocturn> And does it support Activesync?
<ogra_> Tm_T, https://open.uappexplorer.com/ in case you dont know about it ... https://open.uappexplorer.com/apps ... tweakgeek should allow to exclude the terminal from the lifecycle
<ogra_> nocturn, no to both (yet)
<jdstrand> dholbach: cool, thanks!
<nocturn> ogra_, that is a shame.  Activesync I suspected that a bit, though lack of Jabber support surprises me
<ogra_> nocturn, it is just that nobody had time to work on it yet ... and nobody from the community picked it up either ... for jabber a telepathy-xmpp plugin would have to be included ... then people could write UIs for it
<ogra_> not sure if there are any plans for activesync though
 * ogra_ didnt know that still exists ... i thought that died with the rising of android
<ogra_> i havent seen activesync being used by anyone since my last iPaq :)
<nocturn> ogra_, activesync?  That is the default protocol to sync with Exchange from any phone.  I don't care about exchange but Zarafa has z-push which works really well
<ogra_> ah ... thats what 15 years of linux does to you :) i didnt know :)
<nocturn> Most phones don't call it that BTW, it will be labeled business mail account or Exchange account
<nocturn> I use in on a Linux server with Zarafa
<ogra_> (the last MS OS i touched for actually doing work with it was XP when it was brabdnew)
<nocturn> ogra_, same here, my last was Windows 98
<ogra_> i wonder if dekko could do it without having actual extra stuff implemented on OS level
<nocturn> but Zarafa is completely Linux based and GPL'd, it has native support for MAPI and ActiveSync
<ogra_> but i guess you would want accounts integration in the OS
<nocturn> Zimbra too BTW
<zzarr> how do I avoid the "Using prebuilt kernel binary instead of source" message?
<Kva_Gram> hello?
<nocturn> ogra_, I am looking in to syncevolution, there is a chance it will do activesync
<ogra_> nocturn, oh, sure, but there wont be UI options
<ogra_> you will have to do it via ssh or adb
<nocturn> ogra_, I don't mind the command line, it is one of the reasons I'm looking forward to this phone
<ogra_> :)
<nocturn> So another question, can it do OpenVPN?
<ogra_> only from commandline ... but yeah it is installed in the image
<ogra_> (you need to do the setup in /home/phablet and have a custom start script)
<nocturn> Great
<cyphermox> jgdx: no
<cyphermox> jgdx: I suppose you're the one who changed password and identity to [omitted]
<cyphermox> oh, perhaps it should be 802-11-wireless rather than wifi though
<jgdx> cyphermox, yeah, that's what I figured. But our community friend says it works.
<jgdx> wifi instead of 802-11-wireless, that is
<cyphermox> well, does it?
<jgdx> pete-woods, ^ let me know when you've given it a try :)
<pete-woods> jgdx: go a silo?
<pete-woods> *got
<cyphermox> indeed wifi would work
<jgdx> pete-woods, debs :|
<pete-woods> for arm?
<jgdx> cyphermox, great. Is that documented somewhere?
<cyphermox> I don't know, suspect it must be
<jgdx> pete-woods, http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-wily-armhf/118/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip — you want to skip autopilot and libsys1_dev
<jgdx> cyphermox, okay. nm-applet also creates a type=wifi
<jgdx> pete-woods, there has been some fixes since those debs were built, will kick a new build.
<pete-woods> jgdx: okay, will wait for that
<sil2100> anpok: hey! I'm assigning a silo for your mir landing - just remember that when you ask someone to upload the xorg-packages etc. to the silo, be sure to mention that they should upload both vivid and wily versions to the PPA
<anpok> ok
<sil2100> Thanks
<zzarr> how do I avoid the "Using prebuilt kernel binary instead of source" message?
<sil2100> hmm
<zzarr> is there something I need to write in the "BoradConfig.mk"?
<zzarr> file*
<ogra_> zzarr, grep the source, find where the message comes from and wlak up the code path
<ogra_> *walk
<zzarr> "grep the source"?
<zzarr> do you mean the makefile?
<ogra_> grep -r "blah blah" ./ ...
<ogra_> find where the mesage comes from ... then go backwards through the code ... (find what calls the function that prints it ... find what calls the finction above etc etc ... til you find the right place to change it)
<zzarr> it tells me right the way "build/core/tasks/kernel.mk:104"
<zzarr> it says that it's depercated to use a rebuilt kernel
<conyoo> yay mir 0.15
<zzarr> but it was built first when I ran the "make" command
<zzarr> I just realized that might not have been the cause of the fail, I think it's a matter of pebkac
<zzarr> sry
<zzarr> the real problem is that "/android.config" don't exists
<zzarr> googling now
<zzarr> I have to go, bye
<Laney> renatu: hey, any news on checking out qtorganizer5-eds w/3.16?
<renatu> Laney, not yet, probably next, week
<renatu> Laney, sorry for that. I am very busy with other stuff
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I will file a bug to track it
<chrisccoulson> What are regular expressions in QML converted to on the C++ side?
<chrisccoulson> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtqml-cppintegration-data.html doesn't give any idea
<mardy> jdstrand: hi!
<mardy> jdstrand: about bug 1468792, I'm not sure about your last comment
<ubot5> bug 1468792 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "various apparmor denials when using ubuntu-account-plugin template" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468792
<mardy> jdstrand: I would say that yes, the "networking" template could be set as mandatory, but for the webview I'd have just a warning, or maybe not even that
<mardy> jdstrand: there are many services (like owncloud) which use different authentication methods (plain username and passowrd?) which don't require a webview
<jdstrand> mardy: alright, I update the tools
<ogra_> yeah, and IRC ... jabber ...
<Cristian__> Hi
<Cristian__> Ubuntu is used in cell phone LG G2 mini D625?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, kenvandine, is the fix for bug 1437510 supposed to be landed somewhere already ... my arale recently started to behave like the krillin and also dims after 30sec regardless of what i set for the locking
<ubot5> bug 1437510 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu Vivid) "Screen dim is not following the lock screen timeout (always dimming after 50 seconds)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437510
<ogra_> (and my krillin never changed since i have it)
<kenvandine> ogra_, should have
<ogra_> :(
<kenvandine> let me check my device
<ogra_> i generally have my screen lock set to 3min on all devices ...
<ogra_> (or to never if i use the phone in-car)
<kenvandine> gsettings get com.ubuntu.touch.system dim-timeout
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ gsettings get com.ubuntu.touch.system dim-timeout
<ogra_> uint32 45
<kenvandine> ok, change your lock timeout then check again
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ gsettings get com.ubuntu.touch.system dim-timeout
<ogra_> uint32 230
<ogra_> thats after changing from my default (3 min) to 4min
<kenvandine> ok... my *fix* is on your device... i just hate my fix :)
<ogra_> and after changing back to 3min:
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ gsettings get com.ubuntu.touch.system dim-timeout
<ogra_> uint32 170
<ogra_> so the initial value is crap
<kenvandine> imo if the screen dimming is supposed to be relative to the lock timeout
<kenvandine> we shouldn't have  setting at all
<ogra_> after changing the setting it is correct
<ogra_> yes
<kenvandine> my fix was just to make the dim setting change when the other changed
<kenvandine> so it won't happen unless you twiddle it
<ogra_> well, why doesntr it persist is the question :)
<kenvandine> it will persist
 * ogra_ reboots the phone 
<ogra_> (and since i'm an evil guy i just hold down power)
<kenvandine> you are evil
<kenvandine> it's gsettings, should persist
<ogra_> yeah, it does
 * ogra_ checks the krillin
<ogra_> kenvandine, btw, what do you do for "never" ?
<kenvandine> ogra_, feel free to comment on the bug that you think it should be fixed in unity-system-compositor
<kenvandine> 50
<ogra_> (where suppressing the dimming can be essential ... i.e. in car when using GPS)
<ogra_> uuuh
<ogra_> thats bad
<kenvandine> we need an api for that
<ogra_> just default to 5000 ;)
<ogra_> or some such :)
<ogra_> as a workaround
<kenvandine> we need to just fix it in unity-system-compositor :)
<ogra_> or that :)
<kenvandine> and add an API for apps to keep the screen on
<ogra_> krillin works too :)
<kenvandine> my fix is really just a work around... annoys me, but i couldn't get anyone to comment
<kenvandine> so the workaround is better than nothing
<seb128_> haaackks
<seb128_> or how to never get bugs fixed
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128_> you should not have caved in, just nag people until they fix it in the proper place
<kenvandine> seb128, ogra_: i reopened the unity-system-compositor task
<seb128> kenvandine, thanks
<kenvandine> can you guys echo the importance in the bug report?
<kenvandine> help get traction
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i'd still like a proper fix for bug 1437510
<ubot5> bug 1437510 in unity-system-compositor (Ubuntu) "Screen dim is not following the lock screen timeout (always dimming after 50 seconds)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1437510
<ogra_> kenvandine, heh, i wonder if we clashed, i did the same :)
<kenvandine> ogra_, thx!
<ogra_> WOAH !
<ogra_> so before i rebooted my arale the battery indicator was red ...
<ogra_> after reboot i'm at 74%
 * ogra_ shakes his head ... so many booogs
<ogra_> (it is also funny how it never finds the location correctly for me ... i live in house #5 .... if i'm in a room on the left side of the house location always shows #7 ... on the right side it is always #3 .... i only see #5 about every two weeks)
<ogra_> lol, it is funny how people start trading Meizu invites on G+
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, should I have not marked that fixed?
<kenvandine> well, i worked around it in settings
<kenvandine> but i think it should be fixed in usc
<pmcgowan> ok
<kenvandine> which had been marked as invalid
<kenvandine> i really just think the dim-timeout setting should go away, and let usc manage when to dim
<kenvandine> since apparently it should always be relative
<kenvandine> and eventually we should have an API for apps to request the screen stay awake
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, there is a separate bug for that to hook up the standard qml api
<kenvandine> yeah, for the API
<kenvandine> but the dim-timeout should just go away
<kenvandine> and let usc decide when to dim
<pmcgowan> yep
<kenvandine> which should default to 10 seconds before locking, per design
<pmcgowan> oh I see did you add a new setting for it?
<ogra_> well, for the "never" setting the dim should at least be infinite
<kenvandine> no... i didn't add it
<kenvandine> we already had the setting
<ogra_> this is really dangerous
<kenvandine> it was just never getting changed
<pmcgowan> ok
<kenvandine> since it was meant to always be lock timeout - 10
<ogra_> it is the typical setting to use when in your car
<kenvandine> so i added a hack to change dim-timeout whenever lock timeout was changed
<ogra_> where you dont want distraction by dimming every 50sec
<kenvandine> ogra_, the app should be requesting that though, shouldn't be a setting
<ogra_> well, the app cant currently
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> :)
<ogra_> so if you use GPS anvigation you usually set it to never
<ogra_> and then tap every 50sec
<ogra_> until you crash in that tree
<pmcgowan> lol
<kenvandine> haha
<pmcgowan> ogra_, well you have a really old car anyway
<ogra_> thats true ... :)
<kenvandine> we really need the api for the app to request it
<ogra_> it is fast enough to hit the tree hard enough that i never have to care for anything afterwards though :)
<kenvandine> i hate the idea of changing that setting just so i can run an app :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, don't we have what we need, just need to hook it together?
<kenvandine> for the API?
<kenvandine> usc can handle it, just needs to be exposed somewhere
<kenvandine> for dim-timeout, it should just handle dimming the screen relative to the activity-timeout rather than from a setting in gsettings
<pmcgowan> I meant the keep the screen on thing
<kenvandine> yeah, we have the infrastructure for it
<kenvandine> but afaik nothing exposed to the apps
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, there is a standard qt api
<kenvandine> but does usc honor it?
<pmcgowan> not yet, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1462489/comments/20
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1462489 in Canonical System Image "Allow apps to keep the screen on" [High,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> we need to expose it either as a property in the toolkit, or maybe even something in the .desktop file
<kenvandine> like full screen
<pmcgowan> maybe comment on that bug then
<kenvandine> i guess maybe only programatically, like you don't want the screen to stay on while just viewing maps, etc... but if you are actively using it for navigation it should
<seb128> kenvandine, pmcgowan, do we really need a permission for that? what's the issue with having the foreground application being able to hold the screen?
<kenvandine> so maybe that solution is good
<ogra_> seb128, battery life
<ogra_> seb128, at least thats what tvoss always told me when i asked in the past
<kenvandine> maybe use trust-store for that part
<seb128> ogra_, well, if the foreground app keep the screen it's quite visible
<ogra_> "we dont want to allow apps to drain your battery"
<kenvandine> but regardless, it's only when that app is visible
<seb128> it's not like it wouldn't be obvious to notice
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> it's not like a bg app was eating cpu
<ogra_> i think android has an ability to tie it to the charging state
<ogra_> so if you unplug the cable it falls back to default
<ogra_> that would surely help in the in-car case already
<seb128> so you crash your car because you can't use your gps ? ;-)
<ogra_> yeah
<seb128> well, I agree with not letting apps doing non obvious things that impact on what you perceive of the system
<kenvandine> the app should just be able to keep the screen awake when it's needed
<seb128> like use cpu in bg
<kenvandine> it's not in the bg
<seb128> but if something in bg keep the screen on it's obvious to see
<seb128> in fg*
<ogra_> sure ... but also easy to forget
<seb128> if you use an app that does that and forget it's your fault
<ogra_> you put your phone on the table when coming home after you used GPS and forget about it ...
<seb128> well, permissions don't fix that usecase
<kenvandine> ogra_, no... it's not just "using GPS"
<seb128> you would ack the gps app to keep the screen on
<ogra_> 30min later the battery is empty and you miss that call where the lottery society wanted to give you 5mio
<kenvandine> it's when you are navigating
<kenvandine> so when you get home, it should have arrived and exit navigation
<ogra_> but you probably forget
<kenvandine> the app should exit navigation mode
<kenvandine> that's what google maps does
<seb128> well, you say the GPS app shouldn't be allowed to keep the screen on ever?
<ogra_> so you just pull the phone out of the holder ... and throw it on the table next to your keys
<ogra_> seb128, no, i say we should have that feature tied to "charing"
<seb128> my car has no usb plug
<seb128> I use the gps on battery
<ogra_> i personally never use GPS in the car without cable attached
<kenvandine> i rarely keep mine plugged in while in my car
<ogra_> wow
<seb128> ogra_, you have an old car but it has an usb charger? ;-)
<ogra_> its not that old and it has a cigarrette lighter :)
<seb128> well mine doesn't
<kenvandine> with google maps, it's pretty easy to tell it's still in navigation mode
<ogra_> (it is only 21)
<seb128> and most of the time I use the gps on less than 1 hour drive
<kenvandine> and lets you exit nav
<ogra_> (just drinking age)
<davmor2> seb128: no it has a cigarette lighter that you can plug into a phone :)
<john-mcaleely> a phone with another OS is sitting here fully lit up, given that I've started navigation
<john-mcaleely> (no cables soiled in this experiment)
<john-mcaleely> come back in a few hours to see how it ends
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> I think we just need to convince tvoss that having a gps app in foreground keep the screen on is ok
<seb128> :-)
<kenvandine> the other use case is reading an ebook
<john-mcaleely> will I be in tears, with a flat battery? will the OS defend itself?
<ogra_> well
<john-mcaleely> what a cliffhanger
<ogra_> for reading an ebook you dont need to keep it on forever
<kenvandine> you should
<kenvandine> while in reading mode
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> you should have a very long lock time instead
<kenvandine> maybe if you don't turn the page in a long time
<kenvandine> it should timeout
<ogra_> so you can forget the book and it still doesnt drain
<ogra_> how long do you need for reading a page ?
<ogra_> 30min ?
<kenvandine> i don't think my kid's kindle fire does that though
<kenvandine> if you're reading it'll stay lit forever
<kenvandine> i might have to do an experiment with that :)
<john-mcaleely> my eink kindle gives up and turns off
<ogra_> i think allowing an app to bump it to 10min would be enough for the reading case
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> but only when focused
<ogra_> while GPS needs "never"
<seb128> yes, so let's just have an api that let you specify the delay
<john-mcaleely> all journeys end ogra
<kenvandine> indeed
<john-mcaleely> the app can come up and tickle something every now and again
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, we dont have an api for that though :)
<ogra_> Qt.Tickle()
<john-mcaleely> we lack many apis. lots to do for v2
<ogra_> (with the Mu_Ha_Ha_HA() callback)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: this phone journey had better not end or we are gonna lynch you ;)
<john-mcaleely> my 'other os' phone is still fully lit up
<john-mcaleely> no noticable battery depletion yet
<ogra_> seb128, btw going to watch the girls play later ?
<seb128> ogra_, I might, let's see if we do better in that remix ;-)
<ogra_> you are doing really good ... i watched the last game
<ogra_> that will be quite a challenge for us :)
<pmcgowan> what do we think germany usa final?
 * pmcgowan ducks
<ogra_> +1
<ogra_> i would love to see that
<ogra_> but i'm a slight bit doubtful germany will survive today ...
<ogra_> france is *really* good
<ogra_> definitely on the same level
<ogra_> (and definitely a lot better than the guys :P )
<anpok> sil2100: for glmark and xorg-xserver, is it enough to upload a source package/
<anpok> ?
<sil2100> anpok: yes, you would have to prepare the source packages and ask a core-dev/trainguard to upload them for you
<anpok> hm or actually glmark does not need to be patched just rebuilt
<anpok> ok
<SturmFlut> Hm, I had arale (with r2) idling in my backpack for ten hours today, with all radios off, and the battery level went down just four percent points. Does anybody have the numbers for r2 with radios on?
<SturmFlut> I didn't really check r2 under "real" conditions because I was mostly connected to it via phablet-shell
<svij> SturmFlut: mine got down from 60% last night until 18% right now, I also didn't use it much. (Wifi and cellular were on)
<SturmFlut> svij: Thanks! My four percent points do not sound much, but if you extrapolate it, that's about nine days of standby with all radios off. The E4.5 can do seven days of standby with both radios on, and the battery of the MX4 has a 50% higher capacity
<svij> yep
<SturmFlut> So the actual difference between both devices is quite extreme
<svij> the standby time before OTA-3(?) on the bq E4.5 was really bad.
<svij> so yeah… could be worse ;)
<SturmFlut> svij: I've compared the number of kernel events on krillin and arale, on average it's about the same number. So either those events are more "costly" on arale, or some hardware component doesn't really go into deep sleep, or some hardware component consumes more power to begin with.
<SturmFlut> At least the GPU driver claims that the GPU is sleeping
<Tm_T> I have to recharge my MX4 every night even on moderate use
<SturmFlut> Tm_T: I think people like Selene have to look at it with their magic hardware measuring devices
<svij> SturmFlut: interesting
<svij> heh, someone hacked the Meizu Invitation thing: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3b2kqk/ubuntu_meizu_mx4_for_europe_invitations_game_hack/
<SturmFlut> ogra_: I went through all logcat buffers on my arale, actually there are hardly any problems. RIL is sometimes unhappy with the value of the 3G network LAC field, the audio subsystem is a bit unhappy during initialisation, libEGL seems to be called without a valid context quite a bit, the sensors are unhappy with the Acceleration sensor bias
<SturmFlut> svij: AHAHAHAHA
<SturmFlut> svij: Well, if you are able to pull something like this off, you probably deserve as many phones as you want
<svij> SturmFlut: if you have enough money, yes. :)
<SturmFlut> svij: That is step 2 of the hack ;)
<svij> :D
<fraha_> Hi all, I have a question, hope this is the right place to ask. I want to develop an app which processes the incoming and outgoing audio stream during a call. Is there a way to do that with Ubuntu touch? Or is it hopeless to try, like i Android?
<SturmFlut> fraha_: Hmmm, that might also depend on the hardware wiring. I have no idea if microphone and speaker are directly connected to the baseband during a call.
<SturmFlut> jhodapp, ogra_: Ping
<fraha_> so there is no direct audio processing by the os?
<SturmFlut> fraha_: I am looking at the MT6582 datasheet, a moment
<jhodapp> SturmFlut, speaker and the baseband are at least effectively connected during the call...exact hardware config I'm not sure...currently pulseaudio is not connected to this audio route at all
<jhodapp> SturmFlut, rsalveti would know more detail
<SturmFlut> jhodapp: I thought so, the baseband also does all the noise cancellation etc. in hardware
<jhodapp> correct
<SturmFlut> fraha_: It might be possible, but probably not with a lot of help from the drivers and the OS
<SturmFlut> s/with/without/
<fraha_> ah s**t, this means no way arround, other than e.g. writing an VoIP app...
<jhodapp> fraha_, I believe we'll get that ability sometime in the future, although there will be apparmor restrictions around it and the like
<SturmFlut> fraha_: At least the block diagram in the MT6582 datasheet doesn't give a clear answer. Audio codec and baseband run a big block of proprietary firmware and on this SoC they are on the same chip, so the OS is not forced to care about calls, it can just tell those two to talk directly to each other
<fraha_> thanks for the answers, now i really have to think about another effient way to manipulate audio during a call with mobile phone, give me headache :)
<fraha_> SturmFlut: this means that the core functionality of ubuntu touch depens on closed source drivers and firmware?
<SturmFlut> fraha_: Yep, like any other phone. There is no chip on the market that supports up to date mobile technologies and has an open firmware at the same time
<SturmFlut> Not even the Neo900 solves this problem
<SturmFlut> :(
<fraha_> ... and i will never understand why..
<SturmFlut> fraha_: Well, there are a lot of problems that contribute to this situation.
<fraha_> Like money? I guess this is the biggest problem, if it is security they are doing something wrong...
<SturmFlut> fraha_: The most important one being that we can't have people running around with modified baseband firmware, a single error can take down multiple networks in a whole area. Baseband vendors go through a lot of testing to make sure that their hardware and software doesn't randomly kill networks, Joe Random does not.
<SturmFlut> I trust hackers, but there are a lot of lunatics out there who don't know what they're doing and will just apply random changes from the internet because they think their 4G gets faster or something
<SturmFlut> Just look at what some people do to their WiFi chipsets and drivers
<fraha_> I can see your point... never underestimate stupidity :)
<SturmFlut> fraha_: The other is money, yes. If you want to build an LTE Cat 4 radio from scratch, just reading through all the standard documents will keep a team of people busy for a year. Then it's another couple of years until full validation is completed and rollout can be attempted.
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/06/why-it-will-be-2016-before-mobile-carriers-sell-ubuntu-phones
<SturmFlut> lotuspsychje: Well, 2016 is just six months away
<lotuspsychje> silly comments in that article
<lotuspsychje> whats wron with telegram anyway
<SturmFlut> lotuspsychje: Never read comments on the Internet
<SturmFlut> That's why I ditched Reddit
<lotuspsychje> i love touch on my n7
<lotuspsychje> and much more safer then android
<SturmFlut> But while we're at it, I can counter with https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg13704.html
<lotuspsychje> cool
<SturmFlut> I love the part about the contest, and especially the "I am not a developer and cannot exactly assess how much efforts it is" at the end
<lotuspsychje> android is a nightmare of malware
<lotuspsychje> why do we need those vulnerable apps anyway
<lotuspsychje> mainstream users are also unaware of all security risks
<SturmFlut> At the end it's always about WhatsApp, all the time. The people who wine about Android support do not care about Android support, they want their stupid WhatsApp. Of all the services in the world they chose the most asocial one and they don't even get it.
<SturmFlut> Stockholm Syndrome, I can't think of another explanation
<lotuspsychje> SturmFlut: did you see whatsapp is now on linux too
<lotuspsychje> SturmFlut: http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/introducing-the-unofficial-whatsapp-client-for-linux-mac-and-windows-485195.shtml
<SturmFlut> lotuspsychje: No it's not. What is available is a thin wrapper around WhatsApp Web, and WhatsApp Web is a joke.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> i wouldnt know, i wont touch whatsapp ever
<SturmFlut> WhatsApp Web is not even a standalone client like web.telegram.org
<SturmFlut> You can only use WhatsApp Web if your smartphone is running WhatsApp at the same time
<lotuspsychje> oO
<lotuspsychje> what an idea
<SturmFlut> When the phone goes offline, WhatsApp Web just stops working
<SturmFlut> And I am absolutely sure that they are already looking for ways to shut down this inofficial client
<lotuspsychje> meanwhile users get h4cked on whatsapp all around the globe
<SturmFlut> Is anybody here using OSMScout?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm having some trouble running the libqofono tests
<kenvandine> it says to stop and start ofono during the test run?
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you try the tests in lp:~ken-vandine/ubuntu/wily/libqofono/libqofono-0.79
<kenvandine> jgdx, i did upload it to the phablet-team ppa
<SturmFlut> Update time! http://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/2015/06/27/ubuntu-app-scope-wishlist-june-2015/
<BOHverkill> SturmFlut: nice \o/
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-27
<nkf1> how easy/hard is it to install Ubuntu Touch on an android version of the Aquaris E5?
<nkf1> (same goes for the android Meizu MX4)
<tathhu> E5, dunno, but alteast you can use "ubuntu-device-flash" with e4.5
<tathhu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<tathhu> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<tathhu> I don't have bq nor meizu do i have no idea :(
<tathhu> AFAIK Meizus bootloader is locked
<nkf1> ange86-167.btcentralplus.com] has quit [Quit: Ubuntu 12.04]
<nkf1> 20:18 -!- kostkon [~kostkon@host86-167-237-21.range86-167.btcentralplus.com] has joined #ubuntu-touch
<nkf1> 20:22 -!- lotuspsychje [~lotuspsyc@ip-83-134-255-238.dsl.scarlet.be] has joined #ubuntu-touch
<nkf1> 20:26 < tathhu> E5, dunno, but alteast you can use "ubuntu-device-flash" with e4.5
<nkf1> whoops
<nkf1> accidental copy/paste
<nkf1> sorry
<nkf1> anyway, thanks tathhu
<tathhu> :D
<tathhu> np
<green_> hello, is there anybody here ?
<green_> I face problems with the mms reception on Aquaris E5 ubuntu
<green_> no mms reception, but I can sent it
<tathhu> Check your apn settings
<SturmFlut> Does the battery settings screen work correctly? Because krillin tries to tell me that it consumed just four percent points of its battery capacity after 34 hours of standby, with all radios off
<geokjones> howdy
<SturmFlut> geokjones: o/
<geokjones> o7
<geokjones> flashing touch as we speak
<geokjones> figured i'd set in here for when my phone inevitably blows up
<SturmFlut> which device?
<geokjones> nexus 5
<SturmFlut> I don't think it will blow up
<SturmFlut> At least not immediately
<geokjones> not immediately is better than immediately.
<tathhu> :D
<geokjones> i've already had to change the charging port once on this thing
<SturmFlut> The device is not officially supported though
<geokjones> meh.
<geokjones> who needs support
<geokjones> i was using firefox os for a bit.
<geokjones> and then i stopped.
 * DanChapman wonders if dekko will hit 5000 users today
<geokjones> what is this dekko you speak of
<DanChapman> it's an email client
<geokjones> oh ho ho
<geokjones> how i love email clients.
<svij> it's *the* email client - for ubuntu phone. :P
<svij> good work, btw DanChapman :)
<DanChapman> Well there are those web app thingy's
<DanChapman> svij: thanks :-)
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Ping (I know you're there, it would be a day to remember if you weren't)
<DanChapman> hah! just say "snappy"
<svij> DanChapman: nope, "snappy sucks" might be the better option
 * svij runs.
<geokjones> omg
<SturmFlut> svij: You can't hide, he has Snappy Skynet
<geokjones> it says hi.
<svij> SturmFlut: damn
<SturmFlut> svij: I am waiting for the Snappy Drones every day, but I am a celebrity, he can't just take me away
<geokjones> flashing finished
<geokjones> if nothing else it's pretty
<svij> SturmFlut: :D
<geokjones> hah
<geokjones> searched dekko in ubuntu store
<geokjones> feel like i've seen the developer's name somewhere.
<svij> :D
<geokjones> can't put my finger on it though
<geokjones> apparantly it does not approve of my email or password
<DanChapman> is it gmail?
<geokjones> yeah
<DanChapman> https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6010255
<geokjones> genius
<DanChapman> gmail is a PITA with this. Until dekko is fully working with online accounts this will always be an issue. I still need to add a helpful message there.
<geokjones> a message would have helped, because i had no idea what was wrong.
<DanChapman> it's on the list :-)
<geokjones> but i'm not a developer or anything, i just like to mess around with stuff.
<geokjones> i only just a few days ago ditched windows for ubuntu on my laptop
<geokjones> this client is quite pretty though
<geokjones> i dig the today/yesterday grouping
<geokjones> do you have any other apps at all
<nhaines> DanChapman: right now my favorite "I've had 7 hours of sleep in three days sure I'll do a live Internet interview" moment was when I was asked at SCALE if Ubuntu phones had an email client.
<nhaines> And I said yes, it was based on Trello.
<DanChapman> I have a semi working IRC client I am still to finish.
<nhaines> In other news I hate the new icon and love the actual client.  :)
<geokjones> now -that- is something i'm totally interested in.
<DonkeyHotei> DanChapman: how?
<DanChapman> nhaines: hah "based on Trello". That's superb!
<mcphail> SturmFlut: saw yourr blog post. How dare you say there's no native Syncthing client! :)
<mcphail> (it may be ugly, but it does work and it is native)
<SturmFlut> mcphail: Does it work in the background, when confined?
<mcphail> SturmFlut: yep
<DanChapman> nhaines: A few people have mentioned about the icon now. It was given to us by the canonical icon guy. IMO it doesn't stand out like it used to, but I still quite like it
<SturmFlut> mcphail: What? How did you do that?
<nhaines> DanChapman: it just looks depressingly generic.  More importantly, it feels like it doesn't quite fit into the Ubuntu squircle shape.
<mcphail> SturmFlut: by exploiting a bug. Expect it to stop working at some point
<SturmFlut> mcphail: Hahaha
<SturmFlut> mcphail: I knew it
<DanChapman> DonkeyHotei: "how?" ??
<DonkeyHotei> [Sat 2015-06-27 01:39:51 AM PDT] <DanChapman> I have a semi working IRC client I am still to finish.
<nhaines> DanChapman: the new icons in wily are quite striking.  I have to check again but I didn't get the impression that the new Dekko one matched.  :)
<mcphail> SturmFlut: if you don't create a GUI, your app can run forever
<SturmFlut> mcphail: Nice one
<DanChapman> DonkeyHotei: By writing some code :-)
<nhaines> Good ol' fashioned elbow grease!  :)
<DonkeyHotei> but apps can't run in the background
<nhaines> Well not with that attitude they can't.
<DanChapman> np but znc runs on a server ;)
<DanChapman> s/np/no
<DonkeyHotei> so it requires znc?
<DanChapman> It doesn't have to and works without, but if you want to get the backlog when you open the app then yeah
<DonkeyHotei> so it just disconnects when you bring something else to the front?
<DanChapman> yep same as any other app
<DonkeyHotei> i had better on j2me
<nhaines> Nobody who ever had to deal with j2me would say something like that.
<svij> j2me?
<nhaines> svij: the less said, the better.  :)
<svij> oh, right.
 * svij checked google results.
<SturmFlut> J2ME was about as cool back then as HTML5 is today
<geokjones> well
<geokjones> it -appears- to work well
<geokjones> although my research has lead me to believe that battery life is abysmal
<tathhu> o.o
<tathhu> Nexus 7 didn't woke up from deep sleep :(
<geokjones> i'm using a 5
<tathhu> I know
<geokjones> of course you do.
<tathhu> :P
<geokjones> you're a wizard, harry.
<tathhu> Battery  % ~60
<tathhu> Daaamn
<tathhu> What is this :( pls don't do this again
<tathhu> Oh, my tablet isn't here.
<atya> hi all
<atya> if I have some UX ideas about the core touch apps, is it correct to create some feature-request bugs in launchpad for the app?
<atya> or there is any way to discuss feature requests?
<atya> I am a Qt programmer, so I can help, if somebody tell me, how can I do it
<atya> if I create a patch, there is some way to merge it to head?
<atya> is anybody here?
<tathhu> Yes, but maybe someone who knows answer for you isn't :P
<popey> hi atya
<popey> this place is busier during the week.
<popey> atya: anything specific? I can help point you in the right direction
<atya> I have created a bug, the link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1469382
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1469382 in dialer-app "[feature-req] App needs some UX optimalization" [Undecided,New]
<atya> popey:  the dialer app is suboptimal
<atya> popey:  I wait for a real Linux based phone for years, I love the Touch, but I want to improve it, actually I have to
<atya> popey:  it is a little bit silly somewhere
 * popey looks
<popey> let me see if I can confirm it
<atya> this is primary a phone, isn't it?
<popey> when you say "primary target number" what do you mean?
<popey> Someone you dial frequently
<atya> yes, the number, what I call many times a day
<popey> ok, so there's two ways you can do that faster..
<popey> 1) In the today scope, scroll up and your most recent contacts are there, tap one, tap call.
<popey> 2) in the dialer app, swipe up from the bottom to find recent calls, swipe up, tap one, call
<popey> much faster than searching through contacts
<atya> ok, I have two comments:
<brobostigon> question, does QI charging on the nexus 4 work?
<atya> I am a new phone user (I have it for 2days), it seemed the easiest way to call my primary contact, so it has to improve the way
<atya> 2nd: today scope is slow and cpu hungry, so I switch it off
<atya> I know, slow becase of my network connection, but I needn't it. I would like to call some people, if I want to know about the weather or news, I will start my browser
<atya> I know, I am old school
<nhaines> atya: you could also just turn off weather or news in the Today scope.
<atya> But who is the target of Touch? I think the old school guys, primarily
<atya> nhaines:  I will try
<nhaines> atya: the target of Ubuntu is an average consumer.
<atya> nhaines:  I try to find the best ways to use my new phone, so my experiences are some users first impressions
<atya> I think this is very valuable about UX perspective
<atya> If there is any platform, where I can communicate it to core developers
<atya> nhaines:  average consumer will buy Android, sorry
<popey> maybe today
<popey> it's early days
<atya> IMO the big deal about Touch is the convergence
<atya> popey:  I agree
<atya> popey:  but it have to be confortable to get users
<nhaines> "old school" users will surely be able to abuse and manipulate an Ubuntu phone to do anything they want, in the usual Linux tradition.
<atya> much confortable than now
<nhaines> But that's more of an argument to ignore them in the design consideration, in my opinion.
<atya> nhaines:  I don't want an old school phone with shell scripts to call a number :D I need a cool, neat phone with convergence features
<nhaines> I love the Ubuntu interface, but I've only been using Linux for 19 years, so maybe I'm too new.
<nhaines> No wait, it's been 21 years.  Where did the time go?
<atya> I use it fo20 years :D
 * nhaines is just happy you can eject a floppy disk without unmounting it without the kernel panicking.
<atya> :D yeah
<popey> atya: you know we only shipped our first phone a couple of months back
<popey> remember android first release?
<nhaines> popey: best only 30 apps in the store ever.  But the T-Mobile G1 came with Pac-Man, so I had that going for me, which was nice.
<atya> yea, it will much suxer than Touch today, I know
<egon1> hi
<egon1> what kind of browser is in ubuntutouch included? firefox?
<atya> s/will/was/
<nhaines> egon1: Ubuntu Browser.
<egon1> so is it impossibe to use whatsappweb?
<popey> not impossible
<popey> but impractical
<popey> because you'd also need an android or ios device nearby and on
<egon1> mhm
<egon1> and pidgin-whatsapp?
<popey> dunno if that's been ported
<atya> ok, I will try to config the today scope, and I will see, what will the answer for my feature request.
<nhaines> It hasn't.
<atya> I have to work
<atya> thank and bye
<egon1> popey: its possible to inatlling pidgin-whatsapp?
<brobostigon> does telepathy, which is already there have a whatsapp extension?
<egon1> ah sorry
<SturmFlut> Interesting, the Firefox Marketplace seems to be able to restrict apps to countries and mobile country codes. So you can e.g. limit an app to T-Mobile USA.
<geokjones> anyone touch savy around here
<geokjones> i have an important question.
<SturmFlut> brobostigon: No, and it most likely never will. Building a Telepathy plugin for WhatsApp is the exact opposite of WhatsApp's/Facebook's strategy.
<geokjones> is there some command i can give it to make this thing louder/
<SturmFlut> egon1: pidgin-whatsapp is also no solution, WhatsApp will forever try to ban you for using it
<SturmFlut> geokjones: Which thing exactly?
<brobostigon> SturmFlut: good point.
<egon1> mhm i use bq aquaris4,5 ubuntu  but only sometimes is importand to view in whatsapp-goup
<egon1> and i dont have android-devices
<geokjones> SturmFlut, i have ubuntu flashed onto my nexus 5, but the notification sounds are too quiet.
<geokjones> there a way to make them louder through some wizardry
<tathhu> Volume rocker?
<geokjones> you got jokes
<tathhu> Sorry :(
<geokjones> =P
<geokjones> it's fine.
<tathhu> I'm not having such problem on N7 :D
<geokjones> i'll probably just reflash android
<SturmFlut> geokjones: Ah, those things. Usually they should be loud enough on the highest volume setting, but if not, the backend is pulseaudio, and AFAIK it can set the volume above 100%
<SturmFlut> But I don't think that's a good idea, you might destroy the speakers
<tathhu> I guess my earlier no-wake-up-from-deep-sleep is problem on n7
<tathhu> Or i'm binging wrong :(
<SturmFlut> egon1: How do you normally use WhatsApp, without an Android device?
<brunch875> I've never been as extreme for freedom as Mr. Stallman, but whatsapp and  facebook make me sympatize with him
<brunch875> These kind of issues woudln't happen if it wasn't for their policies
<brunch875> if it was for me, I'd never integrate whatsapp with utouch
 * brobostigon is still happy though, xmpp chat.facebook.com is still working.
<brunch875> is it? It doesn't work for me...
<brobostigon> it works here in bitlbee.
<tathhu> Works for me too (on Jolla thought)
<BOHverkill> am I the only one who have the e4.5 reboot problem?
 * brobostigon really needs to save up to buy one of those jolla phones.
<tathhu> brobostigon: :P
<brobostigon> pebble support, :)
<tathhu> haha
<brobostigon> it does.
<tathhu> just for pebble?
<tathhu> i know
<SturmFlut> 25 Firefox OS apps with most ratings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11783122/
<SturmFlut> LINE, two WhatsApp clients and an instant messenger at the top
<SturmFlut> OpenWapp and ConnectA2 probably because they often don't work
<SturmFlut> But it's interesting to see LINE here, if it actually works on FF OS, there is hope for an Ubuntu port
<brobostigon> ffos has the same disadvantage as ubuntu touch for the moment, which exists in sailfish, no real IM client(like pidgin/ empathy etc), that can notify of new messages.
<popey> SturmFlut: seen the top 25 tizen apps?
<popey> SturmFlut: http://imgur.com/82IvXGO
<popey> thats May 2015
<gihel> any web app for xmpp/jabber ?
<SturmFlut> popey: Okay, not many additions to my list, just WhatsApp, Opera and the rest is random games
<SturmFlut> popey: Correct me if I'm wrong, but the plan for Ubuntu is to use Telepathy as a common backend for everything message-related, right?
<popey> SturmFlut: i believe so
<SturmFlut> popey: Hm, then I hope we can get all those existing Telepathy plugins working soon.
<brobostigon> which eventually will close bug 1247216
<ubot5> bug 1247216 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "Support for XMPP" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247216
<INdek> Can anyone tell me if the ubuntu phone keyboard has support for the swipe thing(i dont know the name, simlar to swiftkey and swype)?
<popey> INdek: not yet
<popey> INdek: i believe there is work going in that area
<brobostigon> gone through all the bugs/wishlist on my list, and they all were already filed,
<INdek> popey i only need that and a ebook reader on my phone, and i should be replacing mine in ~6 / 12 months
<popey> brobostigon: that's good I guess :)
<popey> INdek: we have an ebook reader
<popey> so that's good
<brobostigon> popey: i would agree, yes, :)
<popey> :)
<brobostigon> the wishlist i mentioned above, was high on the list.
<brobostigon> popey: under which section does the gmail notification come under?
<brobostigon> do the*
<popey> that's under webapps-core IMO
<popey> you're taking the webapp gmail notifications, right? not dekko?
<brobostigon> yep.
<DanChapman> wouldn't it be accounts-polld? that does all webapp notifications IIRC
<popey> DanChapman: knows more than me, clearly :)
<brobostigon> ok, where would i find bugs related to accounts-polld then?
 * popey looks at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Avengers
 * popey waits for wiki 
<DanChapman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-polld
<DanChapman> :-D
<popey> \o/
<brobostigon> ty, :)
<DanChapman> np
<brobostigon> ok, i have a new bug i need to file in there then.
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Ping
<qkzoo1978> Is UT stable on a Nexus 7 now?  I haven't tried it yet, but am willing to give it a go if it's at least mostly stable.
<qkzoo1978> I wanted to play around with Ubuntu Touch, see if I want to develop for it, is it stable enough to use on a Nexus 7, 2013?
<anpok> qkzoo1978: yes
<anpok> nexus7 is pretty well supported.. as you an see in the various youtube videos..
<qkzoo1978> I've read a few articles, but I think they were old, so I wasn't sure if anything had changed recently or not.
<bunty> hi guys, is there any other ubuntu system for nexus 7 except ubuntu touch?
<bunty> and how to install it?
<bunty_> is there any other ubuntu system for nexus 7 except ubuntu touch?
<bunty_>  and how to install it?
<matv1> anyone here using recent a wily image on a bq?
<matv1> a while back I talked with some canonical dev about adding to notification bubble and notification menu messages to which sim an incoming call/sms mms was made.
<matv1> I think there was talk of doing that in a recnt sprint
<matv1> I want to check if that landed in any image yet.
<matv1> can anyone confirm/deny?
<matv1> hmm weird, I don't even see a bug/fr in launchpad?
<doflaherty> is the devel channel broken?  I'm getting daily updates to it and they are incredibly buggy... it feels more like I'm on devel-proposed
<matv1> doflaherty  I am running devel-proposed on mako and stable on the BQ and neither of those are behaving badly. What is it you are seeing?
<doflaherty> on mako, I can't send text messages or make phone calls unless I'm connect to wifi
<doflaherty> and I just got a text message from one person, but it showed up in another person's thread in the messaging app
<doflaherty> system-image-cli says I'm running devel-proposed, but I'm not sure how that happened
<matv1> hmm thats bad. but I cant' t confirm deny as I am not using a sim in my mako.
<doflaherty> it seems to be an issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1467640
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1467640 in ofono (Ubuntu) "No mobile data connection for mako on wily" [High,Confirmed]
<doflaherty> I just thought I was on a more stable channel
<matv1> system-image-cli --info should be correct so you are on devel proposed. what is the image nbr displayed?
<doflaherty> 238
<matv1> thats the latest
<matv1> I suppose you should " me too" that bug :)
<doflaherty> yep
<doflaherty> flashed back to stable and the network works again
#ubuntu-touch 2015-06-28
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/will-i-have-the-latest-software-versions-in-ubuntu-with-snappy-485490.shtml
<guest666> hi all
<guest666> how can i make the terminal-app persistent?
<SturmFlut> The battery level on my krillin has been "stuck" at 93% for over a day now. Anybody else seeing this?
<SturmFlut> Bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/1429784 looks like it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1429784 in upower (Ubuntu) "Battery level stuck overnight" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ZacharyI123> Anyone have any guesses on when the Ubuntu Store will arrive on desktop?
<DanChapman> ZacharyI123: most likely when unity8 arrives on desktop
<SturmFlut> ZacharyI123: You can already use it with the Unity8 LXC container, but last time I tried the "Install" button didn't do anything
<SturmFlut> ogra_: Ping
<littlegreen> Hey guys! Is there a docking troubleshooting FAQ around? I need to read into one, since I'm having trouble connecting externel I/O to my Nexus 4...
<littlegreen> I have both MHL and OTG cables but my mouse works with neither :( Is there something I have to pre-install? Does it matter if it's a wireless or wired mouse?
<ahayzen> If dbus-daemon is using nearly 100% CPU with initctl using ~10-30% how can i see what it is doing?
<brobostigon> dmesg? syslog?
<ahayzen> nothing
<ahayzen> dbus-monitor doesn't show much .. other than it is very confused about the access points its thinks its connected to and can see
<mcphail> ahayzen: is this on vivid?
<ahayzen> mcphail, wily
<nhaines> No one's paying attention to wily right now.
<mcphail> ahayzen: I've been having lots of problems with dbus-daemon CPU spikes on vivis. Never happens when I have adb and a USB cable handy...
<ahayzen> i think its probably just network-manager as mobile-data doesn't work and the listing of access points if very very slow
<ahayzen> mines sitting there with at least 50% dbus-daemon and 20%+ initctl .. but they are both moving around
<mcphail> yes - have been getting similar problems and lag++
<ahayzen> nhaines, no one other than people trying to develop with new features that are only in wily ;-)
<ahayzen> mcphail, yeah the phone sometimes freezes and lags its horrible
<ahayzen> brb lets see if another walk to the shops makes it better/worse lol
<nhaines> ahayzen: vivid plus the overlay PPA should have pretty much everything.
<ahayzen> nhaines, i need silo038 ;-) brb
 * mcphail will file a bug report if he can ever get more information on what is causing it
<robin-hero> Hey all!
<robin-hero> I have installed Ubuntu desktop next, but something is weird with the fonts: http://i.imgur.com/EJr9LLM.jpg Any idea? (Which is the best channel for this question?)
<nhaines> robin-hero: #ubuntu+1, maybe.  Probably not the phone channel. :)
<robin-hero> nhaines: I tried it, but nobody answered me :(
<tathhu> how long dd you waited
<Qandrew> hello
<littlegreen> Hey guys! Is there a docking troubleshooting FAQ around? I need to read into one, since I'm having trouble connecting externel I/O to my Nexus 4... I have both MHL and OTG cables but my mouse works with neither :( Is there something I have to pre-install? Does it matter if it's a wireless or wired mouse?
<qkzoo1978> So just installed UT on a Nexus 7 (with multi-boot).  I can't seem to get apt get to work, it always says W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock there a way around this?
<SturmFlut> qkzoo1978: apt-get is not supported on Ubuntu Touch
<qkzoo1978> Oh, well that explains things then.
<praxy> qkzoo1978: it's because / is read-only
<praxy> you can mount it rw
<qkzoo1978> How to install common cli tools like ssh?
<praxy> but it's unsupported
<praxy> isn't ssh installed by default ?
<qkzoo1978> I know I couldnt get BT working.  Id turn it on, and then it would turn right back off again.
<qkzoo1978> Was going to use a BT kb with it.
<praxy> /usr/bin/ssh is installed by default
<qkzoo1978> Ok, well thats good, now if I can just get my BT to work I'll be in business!
<praxy> and for installing packages
<praxy> unsupported way: sudo mount -o remount,rw / ; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install .......
<praxy> supported way is probably install a chroot
<qkzoo1978> Hmm
<qkzoo1978> Ah, got it working with different UT version
<qkzoo1978> Rotation is a little broken in both versions Ive tried now
<qkzoo1978> I have it in landscape and the status bar is on the top left instead of the top
<van> hello everybody, do you know how to transfert sms to another sms ?? it worked before, but I an't paste my message in the message field...
<littlegreen> Is there a docking troubleshooting FAQ around? I need to read into one, since I'm having trouble connecting externel I/O to my Nexus 4... I have both MHL and OTG cables but my mouse works with neither :( Is there something I have to pre-install? Does it matter if it's a wireless or wired mouse?
<ahoneybun> is there a place with the changelog for stable r20?
<ahoneybun> I'm moving back to stable
<nik90> ahoneybun: r20?
<nik90> OTA-4 was r23
<ahoneybun> r20 is what stable channel has
<nik90> which device?
<ahoneybun> mako
<nik90> ah ok
<nik90> could be
<ahoneybun> as long as the thing works unlike rc-proposed
<ahoneybun> any reason why we have to reboot when we put a SIM in ?
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, rc-proposed doesn't work?
<ahoneybun> not the cell part
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1467640
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1467640 in ofono (Ubuntu) "No mobile data connection for mako on wily" [High,Confirmed]
<ahayzen> oh :-/ i've been on wily of recent and thought it was just broken there and rc-proposed was still ok
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-27
<altker128> Anyone here use Touch on a Meziu Pro 4?  Just wondering if it's any real upgrade over a Nexus4
<swalladge> i think i've bricked my aquaris m10 ubuntu edition... it won't turn on (blank screen, holding down power button or power button with combination of volume buttons doesn't seem to do anything)
<swalladge> any ideas?
<RAOF> altker128: The Meizu MX4? Yeah, it's much faster than the N4.
<RAOF> swalladge: How do you think you've bricked it? You might just need to let it charge for a while (strangely).
<altker128> RAOF: Do you have an MX4 you're looking to sell? :)
<RAOF> No; I've got a Canonical one for testing :)
<RAOF> (Also an M10 that I thought I'd bricked, but it turned out just needed a couple of hours charging before trying to flash it)
<altker128> What's your opinion of the MX4?
<altker128> (I mean overall)
<swalladge> RAOF: i was messing around with some system config (tried to change to dm to see what would happen), and after that it stuck on the boot logo
<swalladge> Then trying to flash it didn't seem to connect properly, now it won't turn on...
<swalladge> I'll try charging it and see if that helps :)
<RAOF> swalladge: So, I'd charge it for a couple of hours, then try to get it into fastboot mode (from memory that's holding down volume down when turning it on) and then ubuntu-device-flash.
<swalladge> Ok
<swalladge> Hmm no lights on while charging - bad sign?
<RAOF> Nah, that's not necessarily a problem.
<RAOF> Mine didn't have any lights, either.
<RAOF> The system image that provides the charging animation and LED switch-on can be overwritten, and you may well have done that.
<RAOF> But a full fastboot reflash should get you back the original partitioning and images.
<swalladge> Ok nice, thanks
<swalladge> So you use the ubuntu-device-flash, not the bq flash tool?
<swalladge> Do ubuntu devices have recovery (like twrp for android)? I'm a bit confused on how it's structured
<altker128> swalladge: From what I can tell, the Ubuntu touch devices are bootstraped from Android devices, so they re-use the recovery/bootloader, etc.
<altker128> swalladge: The image that runs when the device is booted (i.e. Ubuntu Touch OS) is different.  But even Android drivers are re-used via libhybris
<swalladge> Ah right
<swalladge> So in theory i could flash twrp onto the m10 and use that to flash ubuntu on
<RAOF> swalladge: I think you need to use the BQ tool, yeah. I can't remember if ubuntu-device-flash will handle the repartitioning etc.
<swalladge> been charging for few hours, but it still won't turn on
<swalladge> interestingly, it registers when I plug i into the computer (new full-speed USB device... ttyACM0: USB ACM device)
<RAOF> swalladge: Yeah, that's going to be it in absolute-bare-bones “you can use the flashing tool” mode.
<swalladge> ah right
<mox0> hola
<mox0> alguien español?
<k1l> most in here speak english
<mox0> and the channel for speak spanish ubuntu-touch??
<k1l> i dont know if there is a seperate spanish channel
<mox0> okok, sorry guys
<mariogrip> where is the logs for unity8-dash located? i cannot find them in .cache/upstart. for some reason unity8-dash wont start
<swalladge> RAOF: how do you know when it's in fastbook mode then? (with just a blank screen)
<swalladge> adb can't find it, and the BQ flashtool isn't connecting...
<mariogrip> ogra_: did you ever take a look at my MP https://code.launchpad.net/~mariogrip/project-rootstock-ng/project-rootstock-ng/+merge/285820 i do not have write access on the "main" branch
<aquiles> Hii
<aquiles> Libertine apps don't have keyboard on screen?
<Mickle> Hi
<Mickle>  a question?
<Mickle> how can i download apps by usb not wifi connection ????
<Mickle> is there any idea?
<Mickle> anybody???
<bregma> aquiles, yes they do, as of OTA-12 (coming very soon)
<Mickle> how can i download apps by usb not wifi connection ????
<mariogrip> Mickle: do you mean download it to you computer and transfer it to you phone? then you can use abd
<mariogrip> adb*
<aquiles> Thanks, bregma  :)
<Mickle> mariogip
<Mickle> mariogrip
<mariogrip> yeah?
<Mickle> Actually i wnat to have interent by usb
<Mickle> i mean can i connect to interent by usb from my comuter
<mariogrip> Mickle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AdbNetworking
<aquiles> Sickle, you can use a Lan connection to your computer
<aquiles> *Mickle
<Mickle> mariogrip Thank you
<swalladge> anyone know how long the bq flashtool should take to flash an ubuntu image? mine has been sitting there for over half an hour now, and still says 0 Bytes...
<mariogrip> swalladge: it should not take that long, try to restart it
<aquiles> There is possible to port loqui im to ubuntu touch ?
<swalladge> mariogrip: doesn't do anything... :( i think it's dead (pressing buttons doesn't do anything - blank screen, no lights)
<mariogrip> swalladge: if you haven't damaged the phone physically, there is a really small change that it could be dead
<mariogrip> swalladge: try charging it
<swalladge> any ideas for what i could try? (backstory: messing around with system config in ubuntu touch, became stuck at boot logo, tried flashing but failed (don't know why), and now it's dead)
<swalladge> i've had it on the charger all afternoon - still dead
<swalladge> and the battery was around 80% when i was last using it
<mariogrip> can you reboot to fastboot? power + vol up?
<mariogrip> try holding it for a good while
<mariogrip> sometimes the bootloader on some android phones get stuck and something like this might happen
<mariogrip> android/ubuntu touch
<swalladge> nah can't - even holding buttons down for a whole minute
<aquiles> Its happen with me and I simple reinstall the ubuntu touch again by adb with my computer
<swalladge> aquiles: adb won't detect it, and i can't turn it on....
<mariogrip> swalladge: what bq phone is it?
<swalladge> the M10
<aquiles> What system you using in your computer ?
<mariogrip> swalladge: i don't know about that device, but on my M4.5 i disconnecting the battery helps
<mariogrip> i don't know how the M10 is built, might not be as easy
<mariogrip> alternative is to leave it to the battery dies
<aquiles> Maybe can be the problem with your computer
<mariogrip> since the bootloader seems to not respond to buttons, there is not much to do other than resetting (power off) the phone
<aquiles> Drivers....
<mariogrip> ubuntu does not need drivers
<mariogrip> but since the device does not respond to button press, the computer has nothing to do with it
<swalladge> i don't think i can take out the battery
<swalladge> unless there's a reset hole/button?
<mariogrip> swalladge: have you tried just holding the power button?
<swalladge> yep
<aquiles> And nothing happens ?
<aquiles> No light on screen?
<swalladge> no nothing
<mariogrip> swalladge: what tool did you use? link?
<swalladge> mariogrip: http://www.mibqyyo.com/en-download/2015/05/22/flash-tools-ubuntu/
<aquiles> You using ubuntu on your computer ??
<mariogrip> swalladge: on ubuntu?
<swalladge> archlinux....
<mariogrip> ok, that's fine
<swalladge> maybe i'll just leave it on charge overnight
<mariogrip> humm, i would let it dischage in hope that it could run out of battery
<mariogrip> and try charge it tomorrow
<aquiles> You trie to install some sudo apps in m10 device ?
<swalladge> lol it's going to take a while to run out of battery since it's not likely to be using much in its state
<swalladge> aquiles: sure did
<swalladge> you have to experiment with a system like that ;)
<swalladge> was fun while it worked
<swalladge> it obviously didn't like my trying to change the display manager though
<aquiles> You trie to update the devive after that?
<swalladge> yes
<swalladge> doesn't explain the bootloader not responding though
<aquiles> I think its not a hardware problem..
<aquiles> Not battery problem
<aquiles> I think that the problem is with adb on your computer
<swalladge> could the bootloader have been overwritten somehow when trying to flash?
<aquiles> But I can be wrong
<swalladge> aquiles: i've tested on two computers though, and adb works fine with my android phone
<ogra_> swalladge, ubuntus adb brings proper udev rules for all our devices ... did you perhaps not use the ubuntu adb ?
<ogra_> mariogrip, hmm, i thought i added you, i have to check that
<mariogrip> ogra_: the device does not respond to button press, so my guess is that bootloader is stuck somehow
<mariogrip> speaking about swalladge's tablet^
<ogra_> ouch ... how would one get into such a state
<swalladge> ogra_, oh didn't think of that. I'm on archlinux, with the officil repo's adb udev rules installed
<ogra_> (unless you make the device all writable or dd into the MMC or some such awful thigs you should really not be able to trash it like that)
<mariogrip> ogra_: happens to me sometimes
<mariogrip> but, a reset (power off) fix it
<ogra_> well, sounds like something you should talk to the bq support about
<mariogrip> but, then you have to let it run out of battery, or disconnect the battery
<ogra_> if there isno bootloader it sounds quite screwed up
<mariogrip> yeah, talk with them
<swalladge> Yeah ok, i'll do that
<swalladge> Thanks
<aquiles> Talk with them
<mariogrip> I don't think the bootloader is modified, i think that it might be an bug with it
<mariogrip> he was using the bq flash tool and i don't think that touches the bootloader
<ogra_> "the bq flash tool" is some manufacturer tool
<ogra_> i'm pretty sure it ca completely trash the devie if you use it wrongly
<ogra_> (which is why we have ubuntu-device-flash ... which isnt able to touch partitioning)
<ogra_> *can completely trash the device
<mariogrip> well, i don't know, never used it, didn't even know it existed
<ogra_> (damn, my laptop kbd is giving up)
<mariogrip> :P
<ogra_> i only know the MTK tool ...
<ogra_> and that can definitely mess up a lot
<swalladge> ^ that flash tool uses mtk afaik
<ogra_> ubuntu explicitly doesnt touch factory partitioning or the bootloader for that reason
<ogra_> (ubuntu-device-flash that is)
<mhall119> mariogrip: do you have new FP2 images I can try installing ahead of our call this afternoon?
<mariogrip> humm, how did you find that tool? i thought it was like "samsung keys" for bq
<mariogrip> mhall119: yeah, i'll push them to the devel-rc_proposed channel if that's ok
<dobey> mariogrip: bq made it available to allow people with android e4.5/e5 phones to flash ubuntu onto them; as the phones need re-partitioning
<mhall119> mariogrip: that's find, can I use ubuntu-device-flash to install it?
<mhall119> it's been a while, so I don't remember the process for using your images
<mariogrip> mhall119: jup
<swalladge> Websearch - trying to find out official way to flash on a non-ubuntu system
<mariogrip> we need to make ubuntu-device-flash "multi-distro" soon
<ogra_> it is a static go binary
<dobey> it will run on any distro
<dobey> those other distros just need to package it
<mariogrip> ok :)
<dobey> or i guess you can make a snap of it
<mariogrip> :D
<ogra_> +1
<dobey> and a flatpak, and rpms, and debs, and tgz, and whatever else :P
<ogra_> nah, a snap is enough
<mariogrip> that's why we need one and only one package format
<mariogrip> users and developers get so confused
<dobey> yeah, the problem is it doesn't work
<swalladge> Now you tell me... :P  maybe i'll make a pkgbuild for it
<mariogrip> mhall119: i'll ping you when it's up there
<swalladge> Oh its already on the aur...
<mariogrip> the beauty of open source shines
<ogra_> nontheless a snap would be most awesome
<mariogrip> ogra_: jup
<mhall119> thanks mariogrip
<mariogrip> mhall119: do you have the old type or new?
<mhall119> mariogrip: old still, but willing ot give it a try
<mariogrip> mhall119: oh, btw, you need to flash boot manually
<mhall119> ack, I remember having to do that
<mariogrip> mhall119: will be up there any minute now: http://system-image.ubports.com/ubuntu-touch/devel_rc-proposed/FP2/
<mariogrip> mhall119: http://cdimage.ubports.com/ubuntu-touch/mhall/boot.img
<mariogrip> mhall119: it's up now
<mhall119> mariogrip: charging up the phone now
<mariogrip> ack
<lauri> Hi, the 3G connection flips repeatedly on Meizu PRO 5
<ogra_> HSPA and 4G too
<lauri> yeps
<lauri> see this - what do?
<ogra_> (at least the icons are ... not sure the connection actually does after all)
<lauri> It's pretty unusable, Internet browsing unusable
<ogra_> start with filing a bug
<lauri> well, there is dozens of them on Meizu PRO 5
<ogra_> (i seem to have no issues despite the icons changing or canishing)
<lauri> basically nothing works as expected
<ogra_> *vanishing
<lauri> apps are crashing, UI is sluggish, memory usage high, Internet connection drops, etc
<ogra_> awe_, ^^ do we have any explicit NM bugs open for the pro5 ?
<awe_> ogra_, not that I'm aware of...
<ogra_> connections are definitely rather jumpy ...
<awe_> ogra_, that sounds like a modem issue though; NM doesn't have anything to do with the bearer technology
<ogra_> (for non wlan )
<ogra_> ah
<awe_> ogra_, also.. I was never given one, so can't be of much help
<ogra_> ouch !
<awe_> might want to check with abeato
<lauri> Are modem firmware updates also delivered over the air updates?
<awe_> no
<lauri> and when can we expect next update for  PRO5?
<awe_> OTA update?
<awe_> when OTA12 is released
<ogra_> OTAs come every 6 weeks
<ogra_> but i dont think anyone is aware of modem firmware issues ... so you would firsthave to report them, and then someone debug and fix it
<lauri> whenever I call with Meizu PRO5 the other end says they can't hear me well
<lauri> in the browser GIF-s trigger wierd artifacts so whole page fills with garbage
<lauri> I mean the list is pretty much endless
<ogra_> dunno, doesnt feel like that to me ... and i use it as my daily driver
<lauri> ogra_: Which OS version you have installed?
<lauri> OTA-11?
<ogra_> there are definitely issues (and they are expected) ... but i would surely not cal it "andless"
<ogra_> *endless
<ogra_> i'm on rc-proposed ... so i should have what you get with the next OTA
<lauri> ogra_: How do I install/enable that?
<ogra_> well, i think the next OTA is due next week, you should only run rc-proposed if you can manage issues like an unbootable device if something breaks etc
<lauri> alrighty, I guess I can wait until next week :D
<ogra_> have a look at the system-image-cli command on th device ... specifically at the --switch option
<ogra_> it lets you switch back and forth between channels
<lauri> thanks
<mardy> seb128: hi! I'm stealing bug 1289401 from you, do you mind?
<mardy> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1289401
<ubot5> bug 1289401 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) ""Accounts" has an inappropriate icon" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289401
<seb128> mardy, oh, please do
<mariogrip> mhall119: how did it go?
<mhall119> mariogrip: still trying to get the phone to charge, it evidently didn't like the cable it was on
<mariogrip> mhall119: ack
<mhall119> just blinking red now
<mivoligo___> jhodapp hi! Can an app get info about what Music app is playing?
<jhodapp> mivoligo___, not currently, I just landed some changes that enable MPRIS support out of media-hub for use by indicator-sound, but this has not made it up to the Qt/QML layer yet
<mivoligo___> Thanks. So there is a chance for that in the future, right? What about controlling playback, would that be allowed?
<ahayzen> i would assume there would have to be an extra apparmour policy for it?
<ahayzen> maybe one with manual review... otherwise 'bad' apps can spy on what you are playing or could spam next() next() etc
<jhodapp> mivoligo___, yes that'd be something we'd add for the future (knowing what's currently playing) but controlling playback is doubtful...what's your use case for that?
<mariogrip> mhall119: i see one minor problem, it does not charge correcly in ubuntu, so if you have low battery it will die pretty quick
<mivoligo___> jhodapp, someone reported this bug/enhancement for Night Clock and I was wondering if I'll be able to implement this https://bugs.launchpad.net/night-clock/+bug/1596457
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1596457 in Night Clock "View "Currently playing" music track" [Wishlist,New]
<jhodapp> mivoligo___, so they want it just as a slightly more interesting space filler for your app?
<mivoligo___> Looks like it 😀
<ahayzen> jhodapp, well it'd be like having the info and controls on the lock screen.... but instead in the night clock
<jhodapp> ahayzen, right
<ahayzen> both of which would be awesome :-)
<jhodapp> ahayzen, for sure, I want media controls on the lock screen as well
<mhall119> mariogrip: oh, right, there was something I had to do to make it charge, IIRC
<mariogrip> mhall119: it's missing the usb init on the android side, it needs to be fixed from build i think
<mariogrip> i'll upload new image soon
<ahoneybun> o/ mariogrip
<mariogrip> ahoneybun: Hey ho :D
<ahoneybun> Heyo
<aquiles> Hii
<aquiles> Someone knows if facebook-purple works with pidgin in ubuntu touch ?
<dobey> if it works on a PC, it should work ok when running pidgin in libertine i guess. but i wouldn't recommend running pidgin on your phone
<aquiles> Why not?
<aquiles> I already  install pidgin with libertine but then I'm unable  to use the aplication because libertine don't have a keyboard on screen for legacy apps
<dobey> because pidgin isn't designed to be useful on touch-input devices. and i think the x apps running under libertine still are confined by the application life cycle
<mhall119> aquiles: osk works in rc-proposed channel now
<aquiles> Thanks, mhall119
<aquiles> Right now I and others don't have any option to use facebook and whatsapp in Ubuntu touch
<aquiles> Only can works with pidgin maybe
<aquiles> I has read about the possibility to port loqui im from firefox os to Ubuntu touch
<aquiles> Any comment about that?
<dobey> i don't think it will provide a satisfactory solution for most people who use whatsapp
<dobey> but if the firefox-spcific pieces can be replaced so that it runs under cordova, it could be a standard html5 app in the store
<aquiles> For me it will be very satisfactory if just works
<aquiles> I liked telegram
<aquiles> But my family and friends all use whatsapp
<aquiles> Facebook same story
<aquiles> I don't bleave that facebook and whatsapp will do official apps for ubuntu touch
<aquiles> Not for now
<bregma> they can't own your system, so probably never
<aquiles> But we need alternatives
<dobey> you will have to manually refresh whatsapp to get new messages
<dobey> they don't support push notification on ubuntu
<dobey> telegram is an alternative. signal is an alternative. sms is an "alternative" :P
<mhall119> mariogrip: sorry, had to drop out, the mounting explosion of dialogs killed me
<aquiles> Yeah
<mariogrip> mhall119: my network died
<mariogrip> mhall119: did it mount eveything :P
<mhall119> heh, perfectly times failures then :)
<mhall119> mariogrip: it ws trying to
<mhall119> then the phone battery died
<mariogrip> :P evil bug
<aquiles> Dobey, do you if someone is interested to port loqui im to Ubuntu touch?
<aquiles> *know
<dobey> aquiles: there has been discussion of it on github
<aquiles> Okay
<mariogrip> mhall119: seems that i found out what memory/panic issue was
<mariogrip> mhall119: humm, runst pretty well now :D
<mariogrip> mhall119: is it ok that i send it to you as an .img?
<mariogrip> it's easier that way, or i can make an easier way to push to the server
<mariogrip> (if you want to wait)
<mhall119> mariogrip: sure
<mariogrip> mhall119: uploading the .img now
<mhall119> to the system image server?
<mariogrip> to you
<mariogrip>  /my dropox
<mariogrip> so you can flash using a simple script
<mariogrip> so, just to clarify how the "temp fix" work, when you look the screen it looks like it freezes but the phone "thinks" the screen is on. so if the screen "freezes" just press the power button to wake it up
<mariogrip> lock not look***
<mariogrip> mhall119: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/fp2-mhallfix.tar.xz
<mariogrip> and just run the script that is with it from recovery, ./replace-android-system system.img
<mariogrip> but, here mobile network does not work, it was something with it that caused the "kernel panic"
<mhall119> that's okay, until the screen issue is fixed I won't be leaving wifi range with it anyway :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: :)
<mhall119> mariogrip: ok, ran the script, how do I tellif it worked?
<mariogrip> it reboots
<mhall119> it did, and I'm in ubuntu
<mariogrip> :D
<mhall119> no wifi though
<mhall119> no charging when connected to USB on my laptop either
<mariogrip> hum? both does for me, humm let me try installing from the server and reproduse what you did
<mariogrip> got adb?
<mhall119> while the batter lasts
<mhall119> the indicator shows it in flight mode,but the switch for that is off
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<mhall119> screen lag is still there too, so I will need that newer hardware anyway
<mariogrip> mhall119: are you sure it's just not "locking" the device? it looks like it freezes then
<mhall119> might be
<mariogrip> nevermind, it just did it to me now
<mhall119> mariogrip: I've got to run out for a bit, but I'll be around later
<mariogrip> mhall119: I'll get everything working untill ur back :D :D
<skay_> has anyone had a problem with the m10 freezing up when plugging ina  speaker jack?
<skay_> it happened the first time I tried it. did not happen again right after
<mariogrip> mhall119: back?
<mariogrip> mhall119: btw, here is the newest image (with wifi and cell) https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56653875/FP2.tar.xz
<mariogrip> remeber to flash boot.img
<mariogrip> btw, they are also on the system-server
<mariogrip> you need to flash boot.img anyway
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mariogrip, image for what? or of what?
<mariogrip> SebthreeBQM10HD: fairphone 2
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mariogrip, oh right I see
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mariogrip, are you the guy doing unoffical ports to other phones?  yeah?
<mariogrip> SebthreeBQM10HD: Jup
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-28
<mariogrip> mhall119: now, got that bluetooth working also
<cwayne> mariogrip: what's your big ubports update?  the suspense is gonna kill me :P
<ahoneybun> same
<Amir_> hi everyone
<Guest45338> what does that mean. I'm new to the service
<Guest45338> So, i have installed Ubuntu 16.04 last night but my touch screen doesn't work
<ahoneybun> Guest45338: head over to #ubuntu for support
<ahoneybun> this is for Ubuntu Touch devices like Phones and Tablets
<Guest45338> i have surface pro 4
<Guest45338> that counts as tablet/laptop?
<nhaines> Hmm, so I realized that I'd been left behind on my N7 with the ubuntu-pd channel, so I switched to ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu and now all my Libertine apps have matchbox window decorations.
<nhaines> http://i.imgur.com/JZZP5oY.png
<PHLin> Hello guy, I got a question about the checkbox component in Ubuntu.Components
<PHLin> from this doc, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.4/Ubuntu.Components.CheckBox/ it does not have a "text" property
<PHLin> but this property can be found in previous doc
<PHLin> I'm wondering if it's available
<PHLin> Or I will need to use a Text and a CheckBox to achieve this
<mike00> hi all, yesterday I found a bug in the system but I don't know on which package I should report the bug: I opened uTorch from the launcher and to unlock the  phone I set a pin. I didn't unlock the phone but the torch switched on. then after a while I opened the launcher and hold pressed on the uTorch app and in the menu I tapped on close and the torch switched off. the thing is: now I if I reopen uTorch the light doesn't switch on and if I unlock the
<mike00> phone I neither take photos or use other apps that require camera services....
<mike00> is this bug already known?
<popey> mike00: I'm not aware of that
<mike00> it's quite annoying, because every time I should restart the phone...
<mike00> otherwise I can't use camera services....
<mike00> popey, should I report it?
<nhaines> Hmm, in the absence of a Compose key, I'm testing the US (International alternative with AltGr dead keys) layout.  It's... acceptable.
<mike00> so what I have to do?
<drguell> Hi!
<mike00> hi
<popey> mike00: sure
<drguell> Where I can looking for good documentation of mir?
<drguell> :P
<ogra_> drguell, best to ask that in #ubuntu-mir
<drguell> ogra_, i didn't know about specific channel, thanks you ;)
<ogra_> :)
<mike00> popey: which of my questions are you answering?
<popey> mike00: the one you asked me
<mike00> ok, but on which package should I report that bug?
<popey> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<popey> file it there
<mike00> thanks popey
<popey> np
<mike00> in the summary of the bug what should I write?
<popey> mike00: what happens and how to reproduce it
<popey> what version of image you're on, and what device
<mike00> popey, I mean in the one-line summary of the bug
<popey> use your imagination :)
<bregma> nhaines, re the Matchbox decs in Libertine apps:  it's an artifact of a workaround we did for OSK focus issues, we figured it's a small temporary sacrifice to get a working OSK until we get window management better integrated with Unity 8
<bregma> also, the -pd channels are now officially converged with the regular channels and no longer updated, everyone is going to have to switch
<Acou_Bass> bregma: we will have to switch to -pd? or the 'regular' channel will become what used to be -pd?
<bregma> Acou_Bass, all the -pd special sauce has been converged with the regular channels, so now there is Only One base system and it includes the libertine tools and XMir
<Acou_Bass> cool
<bregma> your get XApps, and you get XAppa, and you get XApps, everybody gets XApps
<Acou_Bass> woo!
<bregma> I can not guarantee everyone will enjoy XApps on their tiny touch screens, your mileage may vary
<Acou_Bass> heh
<Acou_Bass> i ran -pd on my nexus 4 for a while, it was quite nice for certain things
<bregma> especially if your hardware *still* doesn't support external displays of any sort
<bregma> N4 at least supports external screens
<bregma> at least mine does, with the right cable
<Acou_Bass> well, yeah its supposed to, sadly mine desnt as my slimport is duff :P
<bregma> yeah, I went through several cables until I got one that worked
<Acou_Bass> i have an external keyboard case for my N4 though so using the Xapps on the smaller screen isnt too much bother for me
<Acou_Bass> i just use them in staged instead of windowed stil
 * bregma grumbles about the Quality of Things todays
<Acou_Bass> i think my cable is fine, its my actual port thats duff... sometimes itll work, but then ill knock it and itll wobble and itll not work anymore
<mike00> yesterday after restarting the phone I saw this:  http://imgur.com/axW7w0j
<mike00> what was happen?
<mike00> there is no "rotation" menu but there is only that strange menu without the switch to lock/unlock the rotation...
<mike00> what does the indicator-rotation-lock is?
<popey> mike00: looks like the indicator crashed
<popey> mike00: probably find a crash file in /var/crash (if you have that enabled)
<mike00> is it correct or is it another bug?
<popey> mike00: crashes are arguably bugs, yes
<mike00> popey, but have I to report it or not?
<popey> mike00: it wouldn't hurt
<mike00> popey, sorry I'm not English. what does "it wouldn't hurt" mean?
<popey> "yes"
<fat-marty> I am considering purchase of dell inspiron 5000.  Does 14.04 support the touch screen?  Is this the proper forum for my question?
<ahoneybun> fat-marty: head over to #ubuntu for support question, but yes most likely
<bregma> fat-marty, yes, it should support the touch screen, and no, it's not the proper channel for Ubuntu support
<fat-marty> thankyou.
<ahoneybun> np
<black_puppydog> hey all. stupid question: is this the main means of communication about UT? or is there something more asynchronous (mailing list or such)?
<popey> there is a phone mailing list
<bregma> black_puppydog, there is also the mailing list ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net
<black_puppydog> is it active? :P
<bregma> yep
<bregma> black_puppydog, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/
<black_puppydog> cool, will check it out then. seems to me my working and sleeping hours are not all that compatible with others' :D
<bregma> this channel is pretty much a 24-hour circus
<bregma> the clowns are usually on during UK business hours though
<ogra_> well, it is rathe quiet on weekends :)
<ogra_> *rather
<bregma> the performing monkeys come on when the USA west coast wakes up
<black_puppydog> oh, "must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list"....
<bregma> black_puppydog, it's an open team, anyone can join just by clicking
<black_puppydog> actually I just wanted to ask if there's anyone here running UT on a nexus 5. I set up a persistant irc session just for this, so now I can happily wait for an answer :P
<ogra_> some people are :)
<ogra_> (not me ... i think dobey and nhaines are and mariogrip maintains the  N5 port)
<black_puppydog> thing is, I followed the instructions for hammerhead on ubports, and I am left with a system that has a LOT of faults (like not being able to pick/share *anything*) but I don't see (or don't find) anyone complaining about it.
<black_puppydog> so I figured, maybe the stable branch is not the one to follow on an N5?
<mariogrip> black_puppydog: the n5 is still under development, new release with lots of fixes coming pretty soon
<black_puppydog> aaawwwww, cooool :)
<black_puppydog> so which branch should I track for those changes, and how do I switch to that? do I need to wipe the phone for that?
<ogra_> well, sharing content from app to app is more a OS thing, not related to the hardware
<black_puppydog> that's what I thought. but under "about this phone" I just see "version 9" and I'm not even sure where that number comes from. can't be OTA9, can it?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> it would say OTA there
<black_puppydog> hmmm... then that still leaves me confused :P
<ogra_> (OTAs only show up for the stable channel though ... else you get the individual build number which varies from device to device)
<ogra_> install the terminal-app and run: "system-image-cli -i"
<ogra_> that gives you all info about what channel you are on and about the different parts of the install
<black_puppydog> build number: 9
<black_puppydog> channel: ubuntu-touch/stable
<black_puppydog> last update: 1971-03-22 12:28:39
<black_puppydog> I guess that just means "never updated"?
<ogra_> well what does "date" return
<ogra_> perhaps your clock is wildly off (which would explain issues)
<mterry> kenvandine, when you get bored, I have a default-wallpaper branch for system-settings that is part of a general wallpaper update effort.  Also adds vivid-wallpapers to the mix, so that users get more default options to choose from
<mterry> kenvandine, no rush at all, just saying
<black_puppydog> ogra_ nope, date is accurate.
<ogra_> k
<black_puppydog> btw version device: 20160603-
<black_puppydog> so I guess my system image *is* quite recently built. perhaps it just doesn't regard the OTA's as relevant, even if those updates might not be in the stable system images?
<dobey> ogra_, black_puppydog: images named "OTA-N" only show up as such for official devices really, i think
<black_puppydog> oh, okay. then there might not be an update problem after all.
<ogra_> dobey, ah, i didnt know ... i always thought it shows in all stable channels
<black_puppydog> so then I guess the best way for me to proceed might be to switch to an unstable channel and wait for updates there? mariogrip: you said there were some coming. but there should already be  quite a few in some channel, no?
<dobey> black_puppydog: no, the content sharing issue is some weird apparmor issue or something that i wasn't able to figure out myself
<black_puppydog> but it doesn't happen on all devices?
<ogra_> definitely not
<mhall119> mariogrip: no luck on getting wifi or bluetooth working with your latest image
<mhall119> I'm wondering now if they've changed more than just the screen with the new model
<mariogrip> ogra_: dobey black_puppydog OTA and version is not the same, take mako as an example http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu/mako/ it has version number 31
<mariogrip> mhall119: ? what version
<mariogrip> should be 5
<mariogrip> no 4**
<ogra_> mariogrip, hmm, i would have thunk mako provides OTA info in system-settings
<mhall119> mariogrip: version of what?
<mariogrip> system image server version
<dobey> mariogrip: OTA-N is unrelated to the image build number
<mariogrip> mhall119: are you using the images on the system-server?
<mhall119> mariogrip: system-image server says version 3
<mhall119> mariogrip: I flashed the system.img you sent me yesterday
<mariogrip> mhall119: it should be 4, let me check
<mariogrip> did you see the video?
<mhall119> which video?
<mariogrip> mhall119: on telegram
<mhall119> mariogrip: oh, yes, was that your FP2?
<mariogrip> mhall119: jup :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: humm, there is no version 4 on the server... letme check whats wrong
<kenvandine> mterry, thx
<mariogrip> mhall119: found the problem, trying to push v4 again
<mariogrip> mhall119: 4 is out now, follow this to update http://paste.ubuntu.com/18024970/
<mhall119> mariogrip: ack, trying now
<mariogrip> mhall119: how did it go?
<mhall119> mariogrip: I walked away after it rebooted, and came back to the screen off and all the partitions mounted to my laptop
<mhall119> now I can't see it on adb
<mhall119> not sure if it's on or off
<mariogrip> try rebooting it
<mariogrip> mhall119: did you remember boot.img? i made some changes there
<mariogrip> mhall119: I just flashed, and it worked for me
<mariogrip> mhall119: miracast next then or?
<mhall119> mariogrip: on rev 4 now, network indicator still says I have flightmode on, but system-settings shows it as off
<mariogrip> mhall119: do you have wifi and bt?
<mariogrip> mhall119: I don't know why, but i think it's due to rild/ofono is not working
<mhall119> bluetooth indicator appears now, and I cna connect my mouse
<mhall119> still no wifi though
<mariogrip> do you have adb?
<mariogrip> mhall119: that's wired, i have it and i wiped and installed v4 just as you did
<mhall119> doesn't show up on adb
<mhall119> I can try reflashing with --wipe
<mariogrip> mhall119: you can enable adb with this tool http://people.ubuntu.com/~mariogrip/Ubuntu-touch/fp2/ download all 3 files and run adb-install from recovery
<mariogrip> and when you get adb run /system/etc/init_wlan.sh
<mariogrip> mhall119: i can try my old fairphone just to make sure it works there to
<mhall119> mariogrip: rm: cannot remove ‘/data/misc/wifi/WCNSS_qcom_wlan_nv.bin’: No such file or directory
<mhall119> sh: echo: I/O error
<mhall119> soot@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls data/misc/wifi/
<mhall119> WCNSS_qcom_cfg.ini  sockets  wpa_supplicant
<mariogrip> hummm, conn_init seems to not copying .bin
<mariogrip> do file /system/bin/conn_init just to check that it's there
<mariogrip> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> it's there
<mariogrip> anything about wifi in dmesg
<mariogrip> wlan/wifi
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18028203/
<mariogrip> mhall119: seems ok, do nmcli d
<mhall119> mariogrip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18028306/
<mariogrip> mhall119: run nmcli r wifi on
<mhall119> wifi changed from "unavailable" to "disconnected"
<mariogrip> check wifi setting now
<mariogrip> btw, worked without problem on my old device
<mhall119> oh hey, it can see stuff now
<mariogrip> :D
<mhall119> wifi connected! \o/
<mhall119> also the UI doesn't seem to freeze up like it used to
<kz6fittycent> I have some really bad news...
<kz6fittycent> my Nexus 4 is hosed
<kz6fittycent> no more uTouch....
<mhall119> kz6fittycent: that is sad
<mariogrip> mhall119: humm, i still need to find out why it didn't set the radio on automatically. if you get this problem next time you reboot
<mariogrip> tell me
<mhall119> mariogrip: ok
<mariogrip> mhall119: yeah, i fixed some vsync issues + also added apparmor so you can login now
<mariogrip> mhall119: do you have one of those microsoft dongles?
<kz6fittycent> mariogrip, sorry to butt in, but did your oneplus 3 arrive?
<mariogrip> kz6fittycent: YES! :D I just have to trow in, it's perfect! and with ubuntu it will be amazing!
<kz6fittycent> nice
<mariogrip> I'll start working on it this week, just have to finish some devices
<kz6fittycent> mariogrip, that's really cool man
<kz6fittycent> mariogrip, I was thinking of getting that phone but I'm on Ting and they were concerned about the level of service I'd get because it lacks the appropriate bands for their network. I was REALLY bummed. They said it "would work, but not well"
<mariogrip> I have started on my 1 month vacation, that's why thins go faster now
<kz6fittycent> 1 month vacation? Wow!
<mariogrip> thats normal in norway :P
<kz6fittycent> mariogrip, very nice
<mariogrip> kz6fittycent: what phone is that?
<kz6fittycent> mariogrip, oneplus 3
<mariogrip> oh? they have an US version
<mariogrip> I dind't know that was bad in US
<kz6fittycent> mariogrip, "yes" though it doesn't cover all the bands that T-Mobile uses in the US (Ting uses T-mobile towers for GSM)
<mariogrip> humm, http://willmyphonework.net/ says it will work with all bands
<mariogrip> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/D2toMqxI/
<mariogrip> kz6fittycent: ^
<kz6fittycent> mariogrip, yeah I saw that too. I contacted Ting and they confirmed that it "would work" but not very well. They said I'd experience a lot of dropped calls in rural areas....I live in a very rural area. LOL
<kz6fittycent> mariogrip, I wish that the oneplus 3 supported CDMA as I get much better coverage on a CDMA network (like Sprint) where I live
<kz6fittycent> mariogrip, having said all that, do you think a port of ubuntu touch to the nexus 5x is possible?
<mariogrip> kz6fittycent: Yes! that's coming to :)  just need to find time to all this, but with 1 month i guess i get alot done
<kz6fittycent> mariogrip, DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE!!!!!! NICE!! So good to hear that!!
<mariogrip> :D
<kz6fittycent> You just made my day
<mariogrip> :D
<mhall119> mariogrip: wow this device gets hot
<mariogrip> mhall119: btw, is it ok that we await saying somthing on g+ (or simular) i want to release all 3 devices (opo, fp2, n5) with alot of fixes at the same time to get some hype
<mariogrip> mhall119: Yeah i know, unity8/mir is running hard on the cqu
<mariogrip> i need to debug that
<mariogrip> cpu**
<mariogrip> that's what this is all about btw https://plus.google.com/110699558853693437587/posts/CijyZUkJdDj
<mhall119> mariogrip: the big update is improving unity8/mir cpu usage?
<mariogrip> mhall119: nah, that for this: btw, is it ok that we await saying somthing on g+ (or simular) i want to release all 3 devices (opo, fp2, n5) with alot of fixes at the same time to get some hype
<mariogrip> mhall119: do you have one of those microsoft dongles?
<mariogrip> the v1 one?
<mariogrip> or, can anyone confirm that aethercast works on the v2 version if Microsoft dongle
<mariogrip> of*
<ahoneybun> kz6fittycent: eww Sprint
<kz6fittycent> lol
<kz6fittycent> sigh, alas it's better where I live
<ahoneybun> well at least your on Ting
<kz6fittycent> ahoneybun, yeah I really like Ting
<mariogrip> rest of the world does not use cdma, why does us? makes it so hard for everyone else
<ahoneybun> mariogrip: not sure the US market is very different then anywhere else
<ahoneybun> only Sprint and Verizon use CDMA anymore
<ahoneybun> and they don't work together either
<ahoneybun> GSM like T-Mobile and AT&T work fine
<mariogrip> gsm is the global standard
<ahoneybun> the US is known to not follow standards
<ahoneybun> look at our measurement systems
<ahoneybun> XD
<mariogrip> yeah i know :P
<ahoneybun> I'm on GSM all the time now
<ahoneybun> never going to CDMA again
<ahoneybun> my OPO was very useful in Spain
<mariogrip> yeah
<ahoneybun> just bought a SIM and I was good
<mariogrip> cant you use an us sim?
<ahoneybun> mm?
<ahoneybun> US SIM would not work in anywhere
<ahoneybun> well T-Mobile might a bit now
<ahoneybun> but I was on Ting GSM atm
<mariogrip> my sim work everywhere in EU and us
<ahoneybun> not sure who you have then
<ahoneybun> I just bought a cheap SIM
<kz6fittycent> CDMA IMHO has better call quality, meaning that the clarity is better. Additionally, I've noticed that CDMA connects to towers much faster than GSM (at least that's the case where I live) YMMV
<ahoneybun> I've never had issues
<kz6fittycent> ahoneybun, I wish I didn't but I do and it's a killer for me. I literally constantly have issues...boo
<ahoneybun> yea my parents are stuck on Verizon though Straight Talk
<mhall119> mariogrip: no, I have a TV with built in miracast support, but not device to test it with
<kz6fittycent> mhall119,
<mhall119> kz6fittycent: yes?
<kz6fittycent> sheesh, sorry. I was going to follow up with a question regarding casting with uTouch. That is that since there are so many ways to cast with the Desktop (e.g. the new VLC app, I think node.js has something to do with it too) do you think anything like that is coming to u Touch?
<kz6fittycent> sheesh
<kz6fittycent> long follow up
<mhall119> kz6fittycent: yes, I think that's all possible
<ogra_> by default we have aethercast now though
<mhall119> since it's all done over wifi, something like VLC should be able to cast from a phone or tablet just as easily as from a desktop
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, I think that'd be a HUGE seller for a ton of people
 * ogra_ guesses patches to enhance that with other technologies wont be rejected :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: fairphone 2 :D
<mariogrip> try aethercastctl then scan
<ogra_> no UI support yet ? :)
<mariogrip> ogra_: i have not enabled it yet
<ogra_> ah
 * ogra_ really wishes all his displays wouldnt look so awful in 720p
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, the thing that stinks is that my poor old N4 isn't doing too good. Couldn't get calls to work well with it and most texts weren't coming in...then the display developed multiple "dead spots" all over it
<ogra_> but at least it is fast and responsive
<mariogrip> mhall119: if you want UI run setprop ubuntu.widi.supported 1
<altker128> kz6fittycent: Was that just a hardware issue with your N4?
<mhall119> kz6fittycent: hmmm, sounds like maybe your radio hardware is going back. I haven't had any issue with calls or sms, but the case is all busted and there's a crack across my camera lens :(
<mhall119> s/back/bad/
<mhall119> mariogrip: widi is working on the fairphone?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: told you I would send you my EMMC broken one for parts
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, yeah it's definitely the phone. I flashed Android to confirm and all the same issues are present
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I appreciate it, but I'd rather upgrade :)
<kz6fittycent> Buying a Nexus 5x as soon as funds are present
<mhall119> maybe this FP2 will become usable
<kz6fittycent> mariogrip, says he's working on a port for it :)
<mhall119> otherwise I might invest in a OnePlus
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, I really like the oneplus 3, so nice
<mhall119> mariogrip: do I need to restart something after setprop?
<kz6fittycent> have you guys seen/tried the new PlexLocal app in the store?
<kz6fittycent> it works quite well and I think it's a very good step
<kz6fittycent> https://uappexplorer.com/app/plex-local.luksus
<mhall119> kz6fittycent: didn't know about it, but I have a plex server so now I'm going to try it
<kz6fittycent> I think you'd like it. Much better than that lame web app for plex... :)
<mariogrip> mhall119: no, a reboot would reset the setting, try to close system settings and reopen I again
<mariogrip> Or setprop at boot
<mhall119> mariogrip: closing and re-opening system-settings didn't do anything
<mariogrip> Try the cli then
<mariogrip> aethercastctl then scan then wait to your device appear then connect (device address)
<mariogrip> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> mariogrip: aethercastctl> Failed to scan:GDBus.Error:org.aethercast.Error.NotReady: Not ready
<mariogrip> mhall119: try enable
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> why so dead in here recently ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyone actually about :d ?
<popey> probably a by-product of having a) no phone on sale, b) no OTA just released
<popey> but people were talking earlier
 * popey disappears
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, yeah phones out of stock that sucks really
<dobey> brexit killed the internet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, maybe
<onla> why is bq devices advertised on topic, but not meizu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla,  I guess that won't matter much now, seems all the phones are out of stock now from both BQ and Meizu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> remour has it Meizu will have a new Ubunt phone next month though
* Topic unset by SebthreeBQM10HD on #ubuntu-touch
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I got access to topic really?
<onla> that codename midori?
* SebthreeBQM10HD changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: I got access to topic really?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> looks like someone didn't set up this channel properly :d
* Topic unset by SebthreeBQM10HD on #ubuntu-touch
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, is it changing the topic with what I put?
<onla> yes
<dobey> mhall119: ^^
* SebthreeBQM10HD changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: I got access to the topic really?  If you want me as an op here I could do that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I just wanted to review the topic not change it
<onla> on my client /topic reviews it, not change it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> indeed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> only meant to change for ops like that on any client
<OerHeks> onla, code name midori is solved, seems to be a bug in the bugreport, see #27 https://bugs.launchpad.net/telegram-app/+bug/1551811
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1551811 in Canonical System Image "First trust prompt leads to reboot (arale, midori)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe I can kick people to and things like that h eh, but I am no op here
<onla> so the new phone next month is still a legit rumour though?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or as far as I know
<popey> SebthreeBQM10HD: please done fudge the topic
<OerHeks> new phone would be that meizu 6 pro, announced for august?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, I am not meant to have access to the topic  as far as I know, so that came as a suprise
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I was just trying to review it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> in full
<popey> you don't need to keep editing it though
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10 | http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, how come I had access anyway ?
<popey> why not, we're a happy place
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what else can I Dohere then, that I Didn't know about ? if anything
<onla> I got interested to meizu 5 when I read about the ota 11 and the wireless support + people reporting perforamnce improvements
<OerHeks> i thought that medori could well be android 6..
<onla> but I guess I am not tthe only one if the phone is out of stock
<OerHeks> you can buy meizu 5 pro now.. not sure it is in your country.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no it's out of stock on jd
<OerHeks> and some shops have the 4.5
<SebthreeBQM10HD> pro 5 is out of stock on jd
<SebthreeBQM10HD> probably the russian jd site to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bq phones are out of stock to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe can find one of those else where though
<onla> the wireless support apparently doesnt concern bq phones or meizu 4 so i'm looking at 5 and newer phones, and pro5  price range or cheaper
<mariogrip> *cough cough* oneplus 3 :)
<onla> is that linux enough for me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, pro  5 out of stock though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, seems pro 5 not that special really, except for the wireless thing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Ubuntu as an OS generally is quite underpowerd  doesn't need powerful hardware to run
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and apps made for it as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, just for things like wirless feature I guess, the convergence things and such. but otherwise I mean,  or so it sems to me
<onla> if I want to run some command line applications on the ubuntu phone I wonder how is the support. on android with superuser, busybox and stuff I heard that it's quite troublesome
<onla> I'm begginner with phones
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mariogrip, yeah, but your port won't be Canonical offical though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mariogrip, will it be one pluss offical though ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, command line apps such as?
<mariogrip> nope, ubports official. btw, we are fully open source (bq and meizu is not)
<onla> hmm I am not sure, whatever comes to mind. maybe install some programming langugaes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, unofficaly  it's getting ported by mariogrip to one of the most powerful Android phones the one plus three
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, which I belive is quite a bit more powerful than the Mezu Pro  5 as well
<mariogrip> it is, Qcom 320 and 6GB ram
<onla> oh okay, but unofficial ports are likely not aswell supported as the official ones
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mariogrip, can Ubuntu Touch take full advantage currently of the one pluss threes powerful hardware? no I guess not, or not quite,  since the OS isn't really that resource demanding ?
<onla> so it's up to me to trust the community (mariogrip) with updates or :s
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, indeed quite a few people seem to think that,  but on the other hand  mariogrip coudnt do it officaly for one plus at the moment anyway, since Canonical has no offical partnership with One Pluss
<SebthreeBQM10HD> like they do with BQ and Meizu
<mariogrip> and also, you have the option to fallback to android
<SebthreeBQM10HD> plus he would have to actsaullly work for Canonical then :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> i guess
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or be partnered with
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mariogrip, dual boot? or just re flash ?
<Mister_Q> SebthreeBQM10HD, lets not forget that he is not getting paid for that ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Mister_Q, indeed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and if something majroly bad happens to him then, what hmm
<mariogrip> Mister_Q: :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mariogrip, what happended to your one plus one port by the way, or was it the one plus two port either way I Read some where that it didn't go that far etc?
<Mister_Q> mariogrip, well we're working on that part on patreon ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Mister_Q, what's pateron ?
<dobey> onla: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620740/recommended-way-to-install-regularcli-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-phone/623311#623311
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Libertine :d
<mariogrip> SebthreeBQM10HD: well, I soon have the oneplus one release that just missing gps (all other is missing) i would not see that as not progess
<mariogrip> Mister_Q: Thanks :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mariogrip, oh right ok :)  and I don't have any of the one plus phones personally by the way
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but I know they are meant to be awesome phones yep
<Mister_Q> SebthreeBQM10HD, a way to support mariogrip s work https://www.patreon.com/ubports
<SebthreeBQM10HD> when will links become cliable in xcht gnome I wonder on the tablet :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> clickable
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or any links there
<dobey> are they not clickable?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well that's with ota 10
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I don't know about 11
<onla> dobey: I see, quite simple thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but yes with ota 10  links don't seem to work as links
<SebthreeBQM10HD> like this
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, it'll be a while still, hooking up actionsfrom Libertine into Unity 8 is not easy
<onla> mariogrip: the wireless external display support on ubuntu on one plus 3?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I can't just clikc on
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, you mean making the links clickable ?
<dobey> well, there is probably no integration between the xdg mime/url handling and the core system
<mariogrip> onla: Jup, that will come :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and there you are :d I wondered what happended to you
<onla> ok cool
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, yes, it requires a whole set of session management hooks
<dobey> SebthreeBQM10HD: so the links are clickable, it's just that nothing happens when you click, because of confinement
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, you didn't go crazy and vote leave,  or  get to annoyed at the leave people right :D he h
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, those are all foreigners to me
<dobey> luckily canada seems to have a decent PM right now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> which ?
<dobey> so i don't think they'll be having any insane referendum soon
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, really we benefit having people here from different counteries doing certain jobs etc though
<dobey> although, i guess quebec is always the one that wants to be its own
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, I don't now that much about Canada, but yeah Qubec is kind of on it's own in general isn't it ?  French speaking instead of English etc
<dobey> well, like the rest of canada they have both; but it is the most french place, but the french would disagree with that sentiment
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, dooby clickable links   with libertine/xmir and also being able to copy and paste, as well as the not having to use a pshyicall keyboard,  I hope all that is being worked on at the moment :) or starting to be if not :)
<dobey> yes it would be great if everything just worked :)
<dobey> unfortunately, it actually requires a lot of engineering and design to make it work right
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, well there are certain basic things that indeed, but I know  it takes time to implement features etc, not always that easy etc
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, working OSK is definitely in OTA-12, copy/paste and drag/drop may OTA-13, maybe
<Mister_Q> SebthreeBQM10HD, the part with using the onscreen keyboard is already working on rc-proposed iirc
<Mister_Q> ah so it is
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, oh nice on screen keyboards should work in the next ota update nice :)  yep that's a big one
<bregma> now we're trying to teach the OSK to speak Chinese, too
<SebthreeBQM10HD> this blue booth kebyaord dock is nice, but  on screen keyboard will be useful for certain things :)
<bregma> if only the One World Government would make us all speak English.....
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma I am impressed how you and other people, how quickly really, you are improving things now :)  and I guess every six weeks or so with the ota updates, should start expecting at least one major feature in there :D ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> on screen keyboard, and cut and paste I am putting under major features :D
<bregma> we'd love to have it all perfect as of two years ago, but if wishes were horses we'd all eat meat
<onla> if connect external display, can or cant use the phone on-screen keyboard to type, but bt mouse is a must?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, I don't know that saying,  but I  thik I understand it,  and if you are veggie/vegan that suprises me a bit :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, only wit the xmir/liberitne stuff
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, currently but not for much longer it seems
<bregma> ondra, not if your external display is a touch screen
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, to be able to type in Libre Office on say the tablet  or in firefox or gedit  got ot use a pshyicall keyboard currently
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, native apps will work with the touch screen keyboard no problem
<bregma> onta, I mean if your external display is a touchscreen, you do not need a mouse
<Mister_Q> bregma, I agree with SebthreeBQM10HD on how fast it improves although I wished the osk in libertine apps was already implemented for mwc. I was there and could not believe thats missing
<onla> oh ok
<onla> so the phones screen doesnt go just blank when you connect to ext display, you are able to have a on-screen kbd for typing into native apps that appear on the ext monitor
<bregma> Mister_Q, at MWC we were going with the idea that you could not open or use XApps unless there was a physical keyboard attached
<bregma> requirements changed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> requirements changed ???
<bregma> the only constant is change
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what changed? needing it to work without one attached as wll for say the tablet demo purtine ?
<dobey> the change changed
<Mister_Q> bregma, yeah I know I remember the meeting on how the demos were planned :D I'm glad management changed their mind
<SebthreeBQM10HD> when is ota 12 liekly to be releaesd as well ?
<dobey> next week?
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, I think it depends on if major bugs are found, but I hear possibly mid-July
 * SebthreeBQM10HD maybe he can show them Ubuntu on this tablet working without  a bluetooth keyboard to type in Libre OFfice gedit etc, at  next month's LUG meeting :)  which is towards the end of the momth
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok sounds like probably in time for that meting then nice :)
 * SebthreeBQM10HD was being a bit of Ubuntu touch fan boy there on Saturday h e h with two guys 
<dobey> no, not next week
<bregma> I believe the final freeze for OTA-12 was delayed to this week due to major problems like failing to boot or something
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and what's the remoured  phone what is it h eh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the new one
<SebthreeBQM10HD> something from Meizu ?
<dobey> ah, my e-mail has been messed up for a few days, so might have missed that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey, which ?
<dobey> ota12
<SebthreeBQM10HD> when are things liklely to actsaully  get based on 16.04 ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or is there simpally not much point for now, since can keep on updating 15.04 anyway ?
<dobey> well, there are problems inherent with moving to 16.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> such as?
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, the catch with 16.04 is there was an ABI break in GCC, so apps in the store would stop working
<dobey> big things being gcc5 binary incompatibilities, and systemd
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, oh same issue as the one I hard for 15.10 then ?
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, pretty much, I imagine
<dobey> yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, dobey some issue there back now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, dobey so same kind of reasons as 15.10 then?  but I guess will eventually have more of a reason to upgrade to a later version though
<dobey> yes, 15.10 has gcc5 as well, so the same binary compat issues there
<onla> is there anywhere I can follow the progress of the oneplus 3 ota support
<onla> that mariogrip is working on
<mariogrip> onla: https://devices.ubports.com/#/op3
<onla> is it basically so that mariogrip has that phone. Then they take the ota image and try install it on the phone, some things dont work -> tries to debug -> find missing drivers -> add drivers or firmware to the ota image -> install again -> So there will be a customized image for the ubuntu touch on oneplus 3, and when new official OTA release arrives, there will be only later this update available for
<onla> oneplus 3 once mariogrip or someone applies the all the new changes to the modified image and uploads that one. And do I need to manually update the ota then
<onla> wait.. OTA is over the air hmm.. it's not the ubuntu touch OS, I need to read on the term
<onla> s
<mariogrip> onla: the server takes care of all the updates, you just relax and get excited over every ota :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, ota is the whole OS really I  think actsually not just an update
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, but it stands for over the air update yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, each device sold will start off with a ota version.  for example the tablet had ota 9 I think it was to begin with or  8 if not
<onla> weird choice of terminology isnt it
<onla> calling the OS version by the name of the transport method
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, but everything recently is based on Ubuntu 15.04 the same one as th computer, but with xmir and liberitne and unity 8 and such
<onla> so if I used some unofficial distro image, I am trusting the person in question that they don't install any spyware
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, you mean like the mariogrip  for one plus three port?
<onla> for example
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, if you can trust mariogrip then sure, if you can't then no
<onla> and meizu users are trusting canonical
<mariogrip> With my images you can build them yourself, with bq or maizu you cant
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, no Meizu users and bq are trusting those companies mostly I think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, Canonical make the standard Ubuntu Touch and updates, but manufactures will  change some things or mariogrip
<onla> ah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mariogrip, you were the guy on the video q and a the other week weren't you ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> onla, you can probably generelly trust mariogrip in what he does with that, since he's not just some geek from the Ubuntu community or so it seems ;d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> :D
<mariogrip> Long time since I have been there, more than 2 months ago
<onla> if I had op3 now, looking at tutorial, there is already an install instruction, so I guess I could get a bootable ubuntu already with that? Looks like I install to my pc some ubuntu-device-flash and phablet-tools and then plug the phone to that pc and run a command from the pc and it promps the installation, connecting to some internet server on the go
<onla> it doesnt specify where I run those commands, but this I assume
<onla> or if I am supposed to run those commands on the phone, then I need to find some more indepth tutorial :p
<onla> because how could I run apt-get on android phone
<onla> I don't have that phone yet, but just curious if it is that easy
<mhall119> sergiusens: that didn't seem to help me any
<dobey> onla: no, ubuntu-device-flash is something you run on the PC
<dobey> although i suppose you could theoretically run them on one phone, to flash another phone
<dobey> should get someone with multiple ubuntu phones to try that
<dobey> connect one to another with an OTG cable, and then flash it
<onla> heh ok
<onla> oneplus3 doesnt have a slot for microsd, just like 1+1
<onla> :i
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-29
<nhaines> bregma: thanks for that!  There are some other issues, so I wasn't sure if the matchbox window decorations were some symptom or just a sign I needed to reinstall my containers after switching to ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu.  On the other hand, OSK doesn't seem to be working for me for X apps either.
<nhaines> Also, if I switch to Desktop Mode, the tablet wants to kill all legacy apps instead of letting them switch back to staged mode, which is quite annoying if I started them in staged mode in the first place.  :)
<matv1> hi i have been seeing facebook webapp refusing to start when i previously killed after having followed an external link. is that a known bug?
<matv1> only way to fix it is restart or - i assume- is clear cache
<matv1> i also expect it is generic. i.e. not related to fb specifically
<matv1> sound familiar anyone?
<dobey> matv1: "previously killed" as in within a few seconds?
<matv1> dobey it might be that that is the cause. starting the webapp again to quick. then it doesnt go beyond the spinner. but then the webapp never recovers after that. even if i try an hour later. seems to be fatal
<dobey> that's odd
<matv1> dobey hang on let me just confirm that the initial cause is restarting the webapp too quick
<matv1> ill be back..
<matv1> dobey im back. so i digged a little deeper
<matv1> i got it pinned down now. It's a little more complicated though
<matv1> dobey the issue is caused by following an external link, say for instance i am in the fb webapp, open a link tou youtube. That link doenst open in the webbrowser proper, but in the oxide container thingy within the webapp (please excuse my use of wrong nameing; you prob get my drift).
<matv1> Then, in the upper right corner, i use the icon to break out of the webapp and view the link in the actuall webbrowser app. Then i stop and kill the webbrowser app.
<matv1> Then restart the fb webapp (starting within seconds of after minutes makes no difference at all). The webapp hangs on the spinner.
<matv1> dobey this is 100% reproducable
<dobey> oSoMoN: ^^
<oSoMoN> alexabreu, ^^ is that a known issue?
<matv1> i think it is that the webapp -in this case fb- is trying to reopen the last viewed page
<matv1> but that history gets somehow broken when you break out to the webbrowser-app
<alexabreu> oSoMoN, matv1 mmh never saw that
<alexabreu> matv1, so basically you can easily repro it
<matv1> yes. I wanna do a bug report . i could even add a vid for the steps. but what packagesdo i file it against?
<alexabreu> matv1, thank you, yes do it against https://code.launchpad.net/webapps-core
<matv1> alexabreu dobey thanks for your help btw :)
<dobey> np
<matv1> ok will do. will ping you when its there.
<dobey> it doesn't sound like something that would be limited to the fb app, so i'd say it should probably be against the webbrowser-app package instead
<alexabreu> dobey, not really no, I'll diagnose it first
<alexabreu> but might end up that way yes
<matv1> ok cool. so webapps-core first
<matv1> ta all.
<matv1> alexabreau https://bugs.launchpad.net/webapps-core/+bug/1597384
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1597384 in The Webapps-core project "webapp will fail to start after following external link in webbrowser-app" [Undecided,New]
<matv1> alexabreu  ^^
<alexabreu> matv1, thx !
<matv1> alexabreu hang on the plot thickens..
<matv1> might not be a webbrowser issue at all..
<matv1> maybe authentication to fb.. i am now oticing that after crashing the fb webapp as described, i wont even start on my nexus 4 either..
<matv1> 'my brain hurts' :/
<matv1> i am confused right now. I would say the first step is confirming if others can reproduce the bug
<alexabreu> matv1, yes that's what I plan to check, I'll follow up on the bug
<matv1> alexbreu cool let me know if you need more from me anytime
<alexabreu> matv1, yes no worries
<Flohack> Evening!
<Flohack> I got an issue with GPS on my BQ 5
<Flohack> Anyone interested in that?
<seb128> ogra_, hey, could you write a MIR for dbus-property-service? we are looking at getting unity8 in main and it's on the list and it seems it's a package you created
<ogra_> oh my
<ogra_> i havent touched that in years
<ogra_> i that for the phone
<ogra_> ?
<Flohack> yess
<Flohack> sry not my question, disregard ;)
<ogra_> seb128, you surely dont want it on a desktop install, it manages a bunch of phone specific toggles in the system
<seb128> ubuntu-system-settings depends on it
<ogra_> (mainly android properties)
<ogra_> (as the name suggests ;) )
<seb128> I guess we could change/fix that instead
<ogra_> yeah, make it a recommends, or drop it and have it seeded in the phone seeds
<ogra_> something like that
<seb128> well the question is how the settings would work without it
<ogra_> they wont
<ogra_> but tthats developer mode mostly
<seb128> I guess we need to fix u-s-s to hide those when there is no android side
<ogra_> which you likely want to hide on non-phones
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> "software designd with convergence in mind"
<ogra_> :P
<seb128> :-)
<ogra_> Flohack, you should definitely file a bug (see the channel topic, there is a link for it) so developers are awafre
<ogra_> *aware
<Flohack> Well before I file a bug, I just want to know if maybe its my mistake => That is, the switch for enabling/disabling GPS is gone since the last OTA
<seb128> tedg, could you write a MIR for indicator-transfer? ;-) it seems you made the original upload to the archive...
<Flohack> And I cannot get a fix by enabling WiFi as suggested by some
<ogra_> ah, thats intentional i think
<seb128> tedg, sorry to bother you, we are trying to get moving toward getting unity8 in main but there is too much work for desktop only, cf http://pad.ubuntu.com/u8neededmir
<ogra_> there is still a switch for location ... but none for GPS explicitly
<ogra_> you can switch that somewhere in the system settings app though
<ogra_> jzst not from the indicator anymore
<Flohack> Location is enabled, but SensorStatus gets no link, no uNav, nothing...
<Flohack> Also I can´t find any documentation on that ;)
<ogra_> you can find the setting under the security settings somewhere now
<seb128> dobey, hey, is there any chance you could file a MIR for ubuntuone-credentials? (cf some lines up for the context)
<Flohack> Hmm yeah, there are options for location, but location is enabled for all apps + set to the GPS+Here option, still nothing. I would need to know where to look for error msgs for this part. Is this system-image ?
<seb128> Elleo, ^ hey, could you maybe do one for ubuntu-keyboard?  (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess)
<dobey> seb128: i guess
<seb128> dobey, that would be great, thanks!
<seb128> dobey, if there are depends not in main just write in the bug, we can help with those (e.g don't feel like you have to deal with those as well)
<Elleo> seb128: sure thing, just about to leave for the evening but will start on it tomorrow
<seb128> Elleo, great, let me know if you have questions or need help, and have a great evening!
<Elleo> seb128: sure thing, thanks :)
<dobey> seb128: i don't think it depends on anything not in main. but i guess i'll have to do MIRs for unity-scope-click and pay-service, too
<seb128> dobey, if you want to/have cycles for those that would be nice
<seb128> we are going to try to help on some but there is a stack
<dobey> seb128: well, unity8 needs them :)
<seb128> right
<seb128> Elleo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1488425 seems assigned to you on a similar topic, unsure if it's still on your todolist?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1488425 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ubuntu-download-manager" [Medium,Confirmed]
<seb128> some issues to fix listed there
<Elleo> seb128: yeah, sorting that out is on our backlog, it just hasn't had much priority until now
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks
<stakewinner00> today the telegram app have crashed a couple of time on my bq e4.5..
<Flohack> Telegram is a beast on its own ;)
<Flohack> But it got quite stable on my BQ 5 during last updates. I currently see no crashes
#ubuntu-touch 2016-06-30
<ahoneybun> is there a way to have different text sizes for terminal?
<ahoneybun> 7 looks great on the N4 but I have to change it to 11 for Desktop Mode
<Guest26657> Hello. Does anyone know on how to install Ubuntu Touch on Galaxy S5 G900i
<Tom__> hi
<Tom__> I
<Tom__> I have question about VPN?
<Tom__> Helloooooooo?
<Tom__> HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Tom__> I have Question
<Tom__> ?
<MCMic> What is the questiooooooooooooooon?
<Tom__> ABout VPN
<Tom__> whic VPN u recommend for phone
<Tom__> Secure and fast
<MCMic> What does that mean?
<MCMic> Which VPN server software?
<Tom__> yes
<Tom__> MCMic yes
<Tom__> which server u recommend
<MCMic> Which service, like you want to rent a VPN? Or you want to install one?
<Tom__> which of u recommend?
<Tom__> Actually i'm new in about VPN
<Tom__> i do't have any background
<MCMic> It depends a lot of what you want it for, and where in the word you’re gonna use it.
<Tom__> In Malaysia
<Tom__> secur and fasr
<Tom__> secur and fast
<Tom__> >
<Tom__> ?
<Tom__> MCMic
<Tom__> ?
<MCMic> Tom__: I don’t know much about VPN providers, sorry. The one I use is from a small French association because I use it for french websites from Thailand where I live.
<MCMic> I think it’s secure but not that fast ^^
<MCMic> Tom__: But I’m not sure this channel is the best place to ask this
<Tom__> MCMic : ok Thank you
<mcphail> Tom__: please don't spam the channel by pressing the Enter key so often. If you want to use a VPN with Ubuntu Touch, you'd be best finding a provider which supports OpenVPN. This channel will not be able to offer you a recommended provider
<Tom__> ok
<Tom__> ?
<Tom__> There is a key /CLEAR
<Tom__> just do it
<Tom__> evrything will be okey
<carten> hi
<kernels5> can anyone recommend a good alternative to ubuntu touch please?
<black_puppydog> hey all. sorry but I don't recall getting an answer to that: is there a way to change my N5 to a more up-to-date channel than stable, and are the changes in there worth it?
<black_puppydog> kernels5: why would you ask that here? also: ubuntu touch is supposed to be the alternative to the current defaults (iOS/android)
<kernels5> black_puppydog - theres no fixed alternative
<kernels5> by definition
<kernels5> there's always another alternative
<kernels5> I have some ethical issues with ubuntu
<MCMic> kernels5: plasma mobile? Far from finished from what I know, really early development stages
<kernels5> yes head about that mcmic
<kernels5> sounds interesting
<black_puppydog> that's a tough one then. I agree, plasma. or, if your device is supported, replicant?
<kernels5> but of course no where near ready
<MCMic> kernels5: Or B2G which is firefoxos, but I don’t like FirefoxOs ideas.
<kernels5> do you all know about the amazon lenz scandal
<MCMic> My biggest hope long term is definitely plasma
<kernels5> that ubuntu engaged in
<kernels5> very dishonest of ubuntu
<kernels5> mine too mcmic - but we may have a long wait
<MCMic> kernels5: You could try SHR also maybe, or that kind of distros which run on OpenMoko
<black_puppydog> man, this is supposed to be a UT channel. you know, actually moving the project forward. not the time/place, IMHO
<kernels5> good advice mcmic
<kernels5> black_puppydog - we must always be able to critize
<kernels5> ubuntu behaved VERY badley
<kernels5> very dishonestly
<black_puppydog> you are. and I'm telling you that I think there are more appropriate times and places to do that in my opinion
<kernels5> and many people are not comfortable using this dishonest companys products
<kernels5> I cant think of a more appropiate time and place than here
<black_puppydog> mariogrip: you there? any advice on the n5 question?
<MCMic> kernels5: This amazon stuff is a bit old no?
<kernels5> exactly mcmic
<kernels5> truly disgusting how ubuntu behaved
<kernels5> and its not old
<MCMic> It does not seem like this big of a deal to me, it’s not the first ubuntu mess up and won’t be the last. I’m more concerned about the tendency of uTouch to support gapps protocol rather than open protocols for instance
<kernels5> only a few years
<kernels5> strange defence - "they did wrong but they will do wrong again"
<MCMic> A few years means what needed to be said about it must have been said
<MCMic> What I mean is I don’t get why you talk about this particular issue which is years old.
<kernels5> because it was a show of disgusting greed and corruption
<MCMic> It’s much more constructive to criticize stuff happenning this day if you intend to be constructive
<kernels5> the owners of ubuntu showed that they would put personal profit FAR beyond the respect to their customers
<seb128> yeah, because at least apple and google doesn't send any data only to any of their servers
<kernels5> again an odd defence
<MCMic> kernels5: But the owner of ubuntu are not on this chan
<seb128> like siri totally does the recognition locally
<MCMic> kernels5: What is the purpose on insisting on this?
<kernels5> "ubunt did evil - but other companies do evil too - so its ok!"
<seb128> he's trolling
<seb128> just /ignore him
<kernels5> seb im not trolling - i guess even saying thyat will only reinforce your prejudice
<MCMic> No one said it was ok. Anyway, moving on.
<kernels5> "It does not seem like this big of a deal to me" thats pretty much saying its ok
<seb128> kernels5, ubuntu touch never did anything of what you mention
<seb128> you should better document yourself before doing public statements
<kernels5> Thought you iggied me seb128
<kernels5> and it did
<seb128> kernels5, no, I said other might better ignore trolls and that /ignore is there for that
<seb128> I don't mind much you trolling
<kernels5> so you give advice you dont take....
<kernels5> you should take your own advice before doing public statements
<kernels5> ubuntu ARE guilty
<kernels5> no one of integrity can deny this
<seb128> guilty of what?
<seb128> giving you software for free?
<seb128> it's like the internet is guilty because website show you ads
<kernels5> distributing spyware
<black_puppydog> lol, this is pathetic... anyway, anyone wanna talk about actual development? like, I have an N5 atm, and I'm kind of on a budget. what's my best shot at getting a daily driver UT phone running?
<kernels5> discussing spyware is not pathetic black
<seb128> there is no spyware and never was
<black_puppydog> "on a budget" ==> cannot simply buy any phone. might be okay to buy a lower tier/second hand phone
<seb128> please move to somewhere else for your trolls
<seb128> black_puppydog, try to get a second hand n4?
<popey> kernels5: please stop. if you can't have a respectful conversation with the developers and users here, then find another platform for your angst
<kernels5> wow
<kernels5> i have not disrespected anyone
<kernels5> but people here have insutled me
<kernels5> calling me a troll
<kernels5> calling my discussions pathetic
<popey> You do smell like one.
<kernels5> and there you go
<popey> You came into an Ubuntu channel, and effectively insulted the work of the paid and volunteer developers here. How exactly did you think that was going to come across, really?
<kernels5> I did no such thing
<kernels5> I just pointed out that the This is an obnoxious and privacy-concerning feature, and Canonical has been raked over the coals for it by the EFF.
<popey> which a) has been discussed to _death_ _everywhere_
<popey> b) we disagree
<popey> c) it was disabled in 16.04
<popey> d) you can turn it off
<popey> etc etc
<popey> So it's a laboured, old, tired conversation we've had a hundred times
<seb128> e) never existed in ubuntu touch
<popey> forgive us if you smell like a troll
<popey> also that
<kernels5> canonical popey - why was it opt out
<davmor2> e) the phone handles scope differently anyway
<popey> kernels5: not having this conversation *again*
<kernels5> why did they wait until 10.04 before doing the decent thing?
<popey> take a time travel pill back to 2012 and ask again
<kernels5> wow - it happened 4 whole years ago!!!
<popey> yes, keep up
<seb128> kernels5, stop the insults and calling us undecent and dishonest
<kernels5> i have insulted no one
<seb128> you do
<kernels5> but you have all insulted me
<popey> ok, lets move on.
<seb128> calling people dishonest
<kernels5> not you
<kernels5> earlier developers
<kernels5> who were complicit
<seb128> well I'm working on that codebase
<popey> we are developers who work at canonical
<seb128> so me
<popey> so yes, you are insulting *us*
<kernels5> popey - so you were aware about the amazon lenz feature?
<kernels5> before it was released?
<seb128> yes
<popey> of course
<kernels5> you too seb
<kernels5> wow
<seb128> yes
<popey> Now, enough.
<kernels5> did you have ANY moral misgivings?
<seb128> it was a nice integration with online services
<seb128> that you like it or not is your issue
<popey> Ok, enough now
<seb128> popey, thanks
<popey> np
<popey> nobody needs that on a thursday morning
<seb128> :-)
<carten> wow that was wierd
<carten> "it was a nice integration with online services "
<carten> i will be publishing this conversation
<carten> there is still much interest in this story
<popey> carten: please leave
<carten> and interest in developers with absolutely ZERO moral compass
<anpok> so wrong on so many levels..
<anpok> greyback_: so you werent online till now?
<lpotter> compass support is still yet to be landed... :)
<lpotter> so ya, compass values should be 0 <snicker>
<k1l_> that was a known troll ip range.
<popey> thanks k1l_
<black_puppydog> wow, had to be afk for a while there, that reads like fun times... thanks popey :)
<black_puppydog> anyway, seb128, how about performance on the n4? I already feel like missing out with the N5 being what... 3 years old?
<seb128> I don't know if there is any recent device you chan get cheap/second hand
<seb128> I think the n4 behaves decently enough
<MCMic> lol
<black_puppydog> and btw: anyone working on a weechat relay client? would be hugely helpful, for when, you know, I have to be afk, like now :D
<MCMic> black_puppydog: What is weechat?
<black_puppydog> an irc client. you can run it on e.g. a vps, then connect to it via a relay protocol. seems popular. then again, I'm a complete irc noob...
<A1108-Guest> I here serve a legal declaration that Alan Pope, of Farnborough, Hampshire, has knowingly participated in the breaking of the European Directive 95/46/EC.
<black_puppydog> here we go again. going afk, will miss all the good fun again...
<davmor2> popey: man just as well we left the EU then ;)
<k1l_> haha
<popey> haha
<MCMic> :-/
<davmor2> who thought there would be a fun side to it :D
<cwayne> mariogrip: hey, just out of curiousity, where is nexus 5x lie in terms of priorities for ubports
<black_puppydog> and also just out of curiosity, is there a place (github/launchpad/...) where I can trach recent commits for the various devices just for news junkie reasons? :P
<matv1> black_puppydog maybe here http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/
<black_puppydog> matv1, that's only for officially supported devices though. anything like it for ubports?
<matv1> black_puppydog oh I didnt catch that you meant that :) in that case not sure, sorry
<black_puppydog> no worries, like I said, it's just to satisfy my hunger for news :P
<black_puppydog> oops, me stupid... https://github.com/ubports
<ahoneybun> popey: if that new Meziu is right I hope we get OTA-12 with fingerprint soon
<ahoneybun> 2 phones with fingerprint readers and no software to handle them
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> ok then
<popey> ahoneybun: like we have multiple devices with FM Radios and no software to handle them. this isn't new :)
<ahoneybun> mm true
<ahoneybun> popey: what do I file a bug about OSK?
<dobey> wow, nutters
<davmor2> ahoneybun: what's the bug
<ahoneybun> davmor2: the OSK comes up when with a keyboard connected in DesktopMode
<ahoneybun> Nexus 4
<ahoneybun> not sure about my N7 since it keeps messing with
<ahoneybun> something with my port is bad
<dobey> black_puppydog: did you get your answer about switching to a more updated chanel than stable on n5?
<black_puppydog> dobey: no :|
<ahoneybun> davmor2: looking though https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-keyboard/+bugs?orderby=-importance&memo=75&start=75
<ahoneybun> for a existing one
<dobey> black_puppydog: connect to it with phablet-shell with the device connected to wifi, and run "sudo system-image-cli -vvvv --switch ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed"
<black_puppydog> dobey: cool! will that wipe it?
<ahoneybun> not without the -wipe option
<black_puppydog> makes sense :D
<ahoneybun> just deal with the system image not user stuff
<ahoneybun> mm is the battery percentage just on the M10?
<popey> ahoneybun: eh?
<popey> oh ,in the indicator? No, it's an option in the fabulous tweak tool
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> darn
<popey> install it, it's great
<ahoneybun> but it brakes things
<dobey> or just use gsettings to set the setting
<ahoneybun> so I need the OpenStore
<dobey> to get battery percentage shown on the panel?
<dobey> no
<dobey> ahoneybun: you just need terminal app
<dobey> ahoneybun: "gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.power show-percentage true"
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> I'm going to install the tweak tool as well
<dobey> you can just download the click for the tweak tool and side-load it, without actually installing the open store too (though you have to side-load that one as well anyway)
<ahoneybun> I need the OpenStore as well?
<dobey> no
<dobey> if you want to install open store, you have to side load it
<popey> 14:44 < ahoneybun> but it brakes things
<ahoneybun> I put the click on the phone
<popey> what does it break?
<ahoneybun> I know
<ogra_> popey, things .. obviously
<ahoneybun> did it with the gsettings
<ahoneybun> thanks dobey
<popey> woohoo!
<dobey> sure
<ahoneybun> also installed the tweak tool on the phone
<black_puppydog> yay, dobey, that worked! didn't spot any visible differences yet. but version has bumped up from 9 to r166. last update 05/01/1970 :D
<mikes7>   POPEY’s WH0RE MOTHER SPREADS HER HAIRY LEGS, AND IMAGINES JESUS AND THE PROPHET MUHAMMAD ARE THRUSTING THEIR SNAKE LIKE C0CKS IN AND OUT OF HER SMELLY, LICE RIDDEN, HERPES INFECTED PU$$Y   POPEY IS  IS A BA$TARD   POPEY IS A PED0PHILE  SATAN KILL POPEY’s FAMILY - KILL POPEY
<mikes7> .  POPEY’s WH0RE MOTHER SPREADS HER HAIRY LEGS, AND IMAGINES JESUS AND THE PROPHET MUHAMMAD ARE THRUSTING THEIR SNAKE LIKE C0CKS IN AND OUT OF HER SMELLY, LICE RIDDEN, HERPES INFECTED PU$$Y   POPEY IS  IS A BA$TARD   POPEY IS A PED0PHILE  SATAN KILL POPEY’s FAMILY - KILL POPEY
<ahoneybun> mm
<dobey> black_puppydog: well rc-proposed has basically daily updates
<black_puppydog> just what I was looking for! :)
<dobey> wow popey, what did you do to this mindless pleb to deserve this?
<popey> meh
<black_puppydog> leave the EU?
<black_puppydog> *badumm tss* :D
<black_puppydog> no srsly, is it just a bad day or do the trolls always fly this low here?
<dobey> well, feces is heavier than air, so they're usually at the bottom
<dobey> usually they just ask how to install android, in here though
 * mariogrip hugs popey
 * ahoneybun highfives mariogrip
 * mariogrip highfivers ahoneybun back :)
 * ahoneybun highfives popey too
<mariogrip> black_puppydog: what n5 question?
<black_puppydog> mariogrip: dobey already came to my help, running r166 atm :)
<mariogrip> cwayne: I have no list, but I take devices that i see people want, and nexus 5x is pretty soon
<mariogrip> black_puppydog: :)
<mariogrip> mzanetti: do you know how to i start unity8 (ubuntu touch) in developer more, so i get more logs?
<mariogrip> mode*
<mzanetti> what logs would you like to have?
<mzanetti> I think it's pretty much as chatty as its gonna get by default
<mzanetti> mariogrip, ^
<mariogrip> mzanetti: humm, it doesn't start any apps, it the apps crashes
<mzanetti> those things should already be printed
<mariogrip> in .cache/upstart right?
<mzanetti> yes
<mariogrip> humm, let me send you some logs, i cannot find anything in them
<mariogrip> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18171811/
<mariogrip> also maliit-server is crashing
<mzanetti> mariogrip, I don't see any traces of an app being started. how do you launch it?
<mariogrip> mzanetti: with the launcher on the side
<mariogrip> this is how it looks like https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/4FwBSSdU/screenshot20160630_163721717.png
<mariogrip> mzanetti: as you see in the picture, the "app drawer/scope" is not starting
<dobey> mariogrip: looks like unity8-dash isn't running
<mariogrip> dobey: there is no logs for unity8-dash so i have no idea why it doesn't start
<dobey> mariogrip: try running "start unity8-dash" and see :)
<mariogrip> dobey: start: Unknown job: unity8-dash
<dobey> well that's not good
<dobey> i guess that explains why it didn't start :)
<dobey> mariogrip: do you have /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity8-dash.conf ?
<mzanetti> mariogrip, try to do something like "ubuntu-app-launch calendar-app"
<mzanetti> where calendar-app is supposed to be a appid
<dobey> com.canonical.calendar_calendar
<dobey> or not
<dobey> lol
<mariogrip> dobey: yes i have /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity8-dash.conf
<mariogrip> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18174652/
<dobey> mariogrip: oh why are you trying to run that stuff as root?
<dobey> mariogrip: unity8-dash is run as phablet
<mariogrip> dobey: i have adb running on root
<dobey> mariogrip: su over to phablet then, and then try to run "start unity8-dash"
<mariogrip> dobey: still same result
<dobey> huh
<popey> uhoh
<dobey> oh well, need to get lunch
<mzanetti> mariogrip, seems something is wrong with either your dbus session, upstart session or ubuntu-app-launch
<mariogrip> mzanetti: any idea how i can debug that?
<ogra_> dont use su (ever) ...
<ogra_> sudo -u phablet -i
<ogra_> that keeps the environment intact
<mariogrip> ogra_: chmod 777 -R / :)
<mzanetti> also use phablet-shell, and not adb shell directly
<mariogrip> mzanetti: phablet-shell for some reason does not work with unlocked-adb
<ogra_> mariogrip, well, i mean su resets your env and drops half your PATH ... not really helpful :)
<mariogrip> ogra_: ack, i'll start using phablet user :)
<ogra_> (especially all env vars you need to use initctl get unset if you use "su phablet" instead of "sudo -u phablet -i")
<mariogrip> ogra_: oh, didn't know that
<mariogrip> now start unity8-dash works :D
<ogra_> :)
 * mariogrip hugs ogra_
 * ogra_ hugs mariogrip 
<mariogrip> mzanetti: failed to start unity8-dash, where is the logs for that?
<mzanetti> the logs for what?
<mzanetti> for the dash?
<mariogrip> yeah
<mzanetti> .cache/upstart/unity8-dash.log
<mariogrip> does not exist
<mzanetti> but the dash is running?
<mzanetti> if it says failed to start unity8-dash, it's probably not :)
<mariogrip> no, it's not running
<mzanetti> right, it would only log things when its running
<mariogrip> oh, ok. how can i get some logs so i know why it does not start?
<mzanetti> but it's an app as any other app, so unity8.log should indicate why it fails to start
<mzanetti> if there's nothing in there at all, it doesn't reach unity8, which means ubuntu-app-launch did not process it properly
<ogra_> should it ? given it gets started by its own upstart job ?
<mzanetti> hmm... right... it bypasses ubuntu-app-launch
<ogra_> yeah
<mzanetti> but apart from that it is a normal app :D
<ogra_> and should create its own logfile
<mariogrip> mzanetti: there is nothing in unity8.log about unity8-dash
<mzanetti> try this:
<mariogrip> it stays the same after trying to start it
<mzanetti> unity8-dash --desktop_file_hint=unity8-dash
<mzanetti> that must print something to unity8.log
<mariogrip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/18175760/
<mariogrip> unity8.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/18175810/
<mariogrip> it's just an white, no apps appears
<mariogrip> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> wait, so the window opens, but it stays white?
<mzanetti> mariogrip, ^
<mariogrip> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> in that case it should log something to unity8-dash.log
<mariogrip> mzanetti: nope
<mariogrip> does not even exist
<mzanetti> is it *white* or just showing the white wallpaper?
<mariogrip> just white
<mzanetti> meh... the unity8.log seems to say all is fine
<mariogrip> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/RAKBnK3I/screenshot20160630_174414817.png
<mzanetti> hmm, there is the bottom edge arrow there
<mzanetti> so the dash is running
<mzanetti> does it print something when you launch it manually?
<mariogrip> yeah this http://paste.ubuntu.com/18175760/
<mariogrip> "Unable to register DBus object "/com/canonical/UnityDash""
<ogra_> looking at /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity8-dash.conf you probably want to "export APP_ID=unity8-dash" before trying to run it
<ogra_> (not sure thats relevant for running it)
<mariogrip> ogra_: tried, no difference
<ogra_> yeah ... was just a guess
<mzanetti> ok... so the dash seems running. now sure why it prints those messages but seems like it's just not loading any scopes
<mzanetti> scope-registry not running perhaps
<ogra_> mariogrip, try: export $(cat /run/user/32011/dbus-session)
<ogra_> it is likely your current session doesnt have the dbus socket in the env
<ogra_> (terminal session that is)
<mariogrip> ogra_: still the same on screen, but different error this time http://paste.ubuntu.com/18176699/
<ogra_> yeah, that looks good from a dbus perspective now
<mariogrip> so then we can conclude that dbus is not the problem?
<mzanetti> the other question is why it doesn't start automatically with upstart...
<ogra_> mariogrip, yes
<ogra_> mzanetti, or even more interesting, why doesnt it log anything
<mariogrip> mzanetti: i have no idea, it works on all other devices, but not this one
<mariogrip> same android tree, and pretty much the same hardware as the fairphone
<mzanetti> ogra_, well, if he launches manually, he'd get stderr on his terminal, which he does. so no surprise it doesn't log to .cache/upstart
<ogra_> mzanetti, right, but the same output shuld show up in the log
<mzanetti> it should, when launched by upstart
<ogra_> exactly
<mzanetti> mariogrip, so kill the manually launched instance and do "start unity8-dash"
<mzanetti> any changes?
<mariogrip> mzanetti: start: Job failed to start
<mzanetti> your session is not set up properly, for sure
<mariogrip> should i try reinstalling it with an newer vivid-reinstalled?
<mzanetti> are you porting things to a new device or is this one of our supported devices?
<mariogrip> oneplus one
<mzanetti> so I suppose there's something not happening in the profile or whatever
<mzanetti> that's ogra_ land though :D
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> i havent touched phone code in 2 years now
<mariogrip> :P
<mariogrip> thanks for you help mzanetti :)
<mzanetti> ogra_, I don't think anything changed since you moved on
<ogra_> all i can do is guessing from memory
<mzanetti> :P
<mzanetti> mariogrip, try comparing the env on this device and one of the officially supported ones
<mariogrip> ack
<ogra_> one thig i can imagine is that the unity8.conf doesnt completely finish ... it sets a ton of vars in its post-start scripts
<ogra_> var that the dash might then be missing
<ogra_> *vars that
<mzanetti> it kinda seems upstart is upset already... given he can start the app manually, but not via "start unity8-dash"
<ogra_> well, check that UPSTART_SESSION is set in your env ... as wel as XDG_RUNTIME_DIR
<ogra_> (see /etc/profile.d/upstart-phablet.sh and for the dbus part from before /etc/profile.d/dbus-source.sh)
<mariogrip> ogra_: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ cat $UPSTART_SESSION
<mariogrip> cat: unix:abstract=/com/ubuntu/upstart-session/32011/2329: No such file or directory
<mariogrip> ogra_: they both exist, ignore that i pasted there, i uses cat instead of echo
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-01
<iamnewbie> is there an image for ubuntu that can be loaded on an old windows hp slate?
<nhaines> So, realtalk time!  How do I get a OSK while running an X app via Libertine? :P
<Walex> nhaines: I suspect that's a bit of an issue currently.
<zzarr> hello! what is OSK?
<svij> on screen keyboard
<zzarr> svij, thank you, I guess I'm tired... should have understood that
<zzarr> about that, is there a way to get arrow keys on a on screen keyboard?
<zzarr> (or some other way to move the marker in text)
<davmor2> zzarr: use the emoji layout I think they have arrows could be wrong though
<zzarr> davmor2, I will test that
<zzarr> how do I change keyboard (emoji is already marked)
<davmor2> zzarr: press and hold the little globe to select  additional keyboard layouts
<davmor2> zzarr: then you can just tap the globe to switch between text and emoji
<zzarr> what globe?
<zzarr> in language settings?
<zzarr> on the keyboard dohh..... never mind
<davmor2> zzarr: you got it then :)
<zzarr> :)
<zzarr> but those arrows are to select among emojis not moving the marker
<davmor2> zzarr: there are some further along that are actual emojis
<zzarr> ohh, thanks
<davmor2> zzarr: also you can still use <- and -> in the default keyboard
<zzarr> davmor2, I can't find them (I'm on a Meizu MX4)
<davmor2> zzarr: oh well you will have to resort to <-> then
<zzarr> davmor2, I'm confused... can't find them (I'm on OTA-11)
<zzarr> (stable)
<davmor2> zzarr: tap on the ?123, that displays the - symbol then tap on the 1/2 that take you to the second page where you will find < and >
<davmor2> zzarr: you also get ^ for up but nothing for down I don't think
<zzarr> davmor2, yes, but if I click "<" I get a "<" (no supprise), but I still don't know how to move the cursor in the text ;)
<zzarr> I think I might have written marker when I meant cursor
<zzarr> I did.... sorry
<davmor2> zzarr: no what you said was how do I get an arrow
<davmor2> zzarr: you just tap on where you want it on the screen
<zzarr> davmor2, yes, but it's hard between two i or l
<MCMic> That’s hard to use
<zzarr> yes
<MCMic> uTouch would need some good alternate keyboard like messageease or compass keyboard ^^
<MCMic> But being able to move the cursor with gesture on the space bar would already be a big help
<zzarr> it would be nice if I could slide over the text field with the finger and move the cursor
<zzarr> or on the spacebar
<davmor2> zzarr, MCMic: you can drag the cursor using the little blue dragger at the bottom
<davmor2> that is one character at a time
<zzarr> davmor2, ohh, thank you, that's nice
<bregma> nhaines, if you want the OSK in XApps you either have to use the rc-proposed channel or else wait for OTA-12
<ghosalmartin> has anyone attempted to port ubuntu-touch to aarch64?
<davmor2> ghosalmartin: won't work currently lots of big parts are currently being made available to aarch64 once that is completed we will be testing that it boots
<ghosalmartin> davmor2: so no one has tried to compile the patched bionic to aarch64?
<popey> not sure, it's in progress though
<davmor2> ghosalmartin: it is all currently being setup so an initial build can be attempted
<ghosalmartin> davmor2: okays, any idea whose doing that?
<davmor2> ghosalmartin: all of the canonical ennoblement team, the browser guys and more
<ghosalmartin> davmor2: fair enough, i'll keep an eye out then, thanks :)
<davmor2> enablement team even
<Asad2005> can someone help install adb latest version. i am on ubuntu 16.04 and adb installed ver is 1.0.32
<Asad2005> latest is 1.0.36
<dobey>   Installed: 5.1.1r36+git20160322-0ubuntu3
<dobey> is the version i have
<Asad2005> but i am haviong probelm unlocking nexus 6p with that version
<popey> you can probably grab a tarball and unpack it in a folder and run it directly
<dobey> yeah, grab the upstream one from android then?
<Asad2005> i have downloaded a zip file so can i run it from the folder i extract to?
<dobey> probably
<Asad2005> no it did not
<Asad2005> do i need to kill server first?
<dobey> probably
<Asad2005> it did not help
<dobey> well what is the error?
<Asad2005> it will just list the usage of fastboot command
<Asad2005> i am using "fastboot flashing unlock"
<dobey> well, fastboot and adb are not the same thing
<dobey> i guess you want "fastboot oem unlock" while the phone is at the bootlaoder screen
<nhaines> bregma: I'm *on* rc-proposed.  ;)
<grandrew> Hi all! I find "onboard" much  more suitable for libertine apps than maliit - the ubuntu-keyboard just can't send correct events and is not intended to
<dobey> grandrew: you mean ubuntu-keyboard doesn't do meta/control/super/etc?
<grandrew> I mean when I use the maliit gtk framework it messes up with firefox/chrome even in straight typing, I can't use c9 ide for example
<grandrew> so the support is completely broken I believe
<dobey> ok i don't undersatnd what you're complaining about exactly
<grandrew> the touch keyboard puts weird characters when typing into X11 browsers on libertine/xmir
<grandrew> I dug into sources a bit and I think it is a wrong approach to use the method proposed for libertine/maliit integration
<grandrew> it would be much better to use onboard instead with the similar-looking layout
<dobey> grandrew: might be best to file a bug or start discussion on the mailing list, then
<dobey> i doubt onboard will be used
<dobey> it would be better to fix the problems with ubuntu-keyboard
<grandrew> ok I'll try the mailing list :)
<sergiusens> ogra_ you've been playing with libertine containers, right? do you know if it is possible to setup a xenial one?
<bregma> sergiusens, yes, libertine works on xenial...  it also works to set up a xenial container on vivid+overlay, but not recommended
<bregma> so, we also dicovered today that Firefox checks the CPU and disables the use of IMEs (input method engines, like what is required for Chinese or password entry via OSK) when built for ARM CPUs, which is a very broken approach
<sergiusens> bregma heh, I meant creating a xenial one on the m10 (which is vivid)
<bregma> sergiusens, yes, you can do it, but like I said not recommended (because the kernel is still 13.10 or whatever)
<bregma> give it a try, see what happens
<bregma> "libertine-container-manager create --help" shows you the options, I think "--distro xenial" is what you want
<nhaines> Or as I like to put it, "-d xenial"
<nhaines> bregma: is the OSK for Libertine apps supposed to be automatic or something?
<bregma> nhaines, yes, works for me in rc-proposed...  you may need to regenerate your Libertine containers though, I think they need some magic fairy dust added inside
<nhaines> But I can't regenerate my puritine container!  :)
<nhaines> Well, I guess I can make a new games one.  I hoped for Aisleriot and Mines and maybe Mahjongg and Sudoku, but only Aisleriot works.
<nhaines> Although everyone on G+ seems to believe it should just start working.
<nhaines> Oh!  Unless the shipped Puritine container changed.
<bregma> nhaines, yes, it's changed, but not yet available in the store because it got caught on a security review
<bregma> and unfortunately, it;s holiday time in North America and probably won;t appear until next Turesday
<bregma> so irresponsible....
<nhaines> bregma: is the Puritine container in the store?  I finally talked someone into sending me a click.
<nhaines> Now I should harass mhall119 about this.  :P
<bregma> nhaines, yes, it will be in the store for OTA-12 (actually earlier, for testing)
<bregma> just a standard update through the updates mechanism
<bregma> as it should be
 * nhaines shakes fist at store review.
<nhaines> bregma: okay, thanks!  In that case, I'll rebuild my games container.
<nhaines> Actually, I guess this is as good a time as any to find out if containers can have the same label!
<bregma> they can't
<nhaines> Aww.
<bregma> I apologise for making you rebuild your containers, but that's the price of living on the edge like this
 * bregma realizes why they called it 'Ubuntu Edge'
<nhaines> I'd be happier if the price was knowing I'd have to rebuild my containers rather than no one mention it or window decorations for three days and then I find out.  :)
<nhaines> Actually, I suspect a lot of people are going to be really angry at the window decorations come OTA-12.
<Acou_Bass> wait, whats happening to window decorations?
<nhaines> Acou_Bass: they're all pink and blue in OTA-12.
<Acou_Bass> 0,o
<nhaines> No, libertine apps are now displaying matchbox window decorations in addition to the Unity decorations.
<Acou_Bass> ahhh
 * Acou_Bass woldve preferred pink and blue
<nhaines> It's just temporary, although it's kind of a weird reversion.
<Acou_Bass> yeah sounds it hehe
<bregma> it's a workaround for fixing focus issues with the OSK
<Acou_Bass> ahhhhh yeah, thats ben an issue for libertine for a while hasnt it
<bregma> I beat the developers every day but it isn;t helping
<Acou_Bass> guess you need to choose a bigger switch
<bregma> I make them go out back and choose their own
<Acou_Bass> :D
<bregma> I confess I don't understand how having the decorations apprear fixes the focus issues, but it does, for now, until we get more window management built in to the Unity 8 + XMir stack
<Acou_Bass> XD
<Acou_Bass> yeah i dont get it either, but i suppose thats why im not pushing fixes to launchpad :D
<nhaines> Hmm, actually, the store doesn't list Puritine, so now I'm not sure I'll get the update at all.
<nhaines> Unless it's going in the store for OTA-12 (earlier, as mentioned), in which case maybe I will!
<nhaines> This new container is getting both FocusWriter and Aisleriot.  Perfect for a mobile office!
<nhaines> bregma: ooh, now it works!  :)
<nhaines> Although Focuswriter has some odd thing... brown is blue and blue is sort of gray-brown.  But no window decorations!
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-02
<atlaspaine> hell
<atlaspaine> hello
<atlaspaine> my device is not supported, a moto x play,
<atlaspaine> i want to try out ubuntu touch, what would you recommend?
<atlaspaine> any guidance is appreciated :)
<atlaspaine> hello?
<swalladge> atlaspaine: you'll have to look at the wiki guidelines for porting to new devices (unless there's already an unofficial build)
<swalladge> anyone know how to get the acquaris m10 into fastboot mode?
<swalladge> ^ nvm managed to find it - 'reboot to bootloader' does it
<swalladge> how do you use fastboot to flash the ubuntu image for a particular device? ubuntu-device-flash wants the device available via adb interface (which it isn't - only fastboot can see it)
<swalladge> --bootstrap works :)
<mariogrip> ogra_: do you know if there is device specific pulse/alsa settings, if yes where?
<swalladge> can i flash ubuntu-touch from a recovery (like twrp)? asking because i just get 'unauthorized' with adb, and i can't boot into the ubuntu system to authorize it
<ogra_> mariogrip, i forgot where, but there is surely some default setup shipped in the device tarballs, just pick one from an existing device and dig for pulse
<mariogrip> ogra_: what i found out that i need to set alsa ucm
<ogra_> right
<mariogrip> ogra_: but do you know if there is a config where i need to enable my new ucm card? or is that automatic
<ogra_> mariogrip, you need to configure alsa on the android side, pulse then talks to it through the pulseaudio-android module, thats all i know
<mariogrip> ogra_: do you know if there is some docs on how to do that?
<ogra_> nope ... you have to ask one of the android specialists ... i would just grab an existing tarball and look for all "audio*" or "*alsa*" files in there
<ogra_> ... and then adjust mine
<mariogrip> maybe morphis can help ^
<dobey> swalladge: in fastboot you have to use --bootstrap option for u-d-f, and it will wipe all the user data on the device (if ubuntu is already running on it, i mean)
<dobey> swalladge: if your m10 is an android version, you will have to repartition first i think, using the tools from bq
<mariogrip> is it module-jackdbus that does the jack detection on ubuntu touch too? (when headphones plugged example)
<mariogrip> nevermind, it's here it's detects switch, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~binli/ubuntu/vivid/pulseaudio/support-android-60/view/head:/src/modules/droid/droid-extcon.c
<Asad2005> My ubuntu 16.04 adb version was 1.0.32 and i have downloaded adb 1.0.36  platform tools as a zip then moved adb and fastboot to /usr/bin/adb to replace old version now the adb version is 1.0.36 would this creat problem in terms of related libraries
<matv1> side-staged apps are being switched to main-stage after a screen rotation. (leaving an empty side-stage). is this a known bug? or is this perhaps by design?
<matv1> doesnt reall
<matv1> -really feel right
<dobey> mariogrip: jackdbus is for detecting when jackd is being used, and stopping pulseaudio to jackd can take over the alsa device. not something that should be on phones/tablets (at least not until we can get rid of android i guess)
<dobey> Asad2005: yes. it means the binaries changed from what were provided in the package. you shouldn't do that. also, #ubuntu is the channel for general ubuntu support.
<mariogrip> dobey: yeah, i see that now. I found out where android does it "switch javk" signal
<mariogrip> jack* / input/output
<Acou_Bass> quick query, is aethercast going to be supported on other devices than the pro 5? if so, is there anywhere i can check progress of this?
<nhaines> Acou_Bass: maybe, and no!
<nhaines> The kernel APIs for aethercast are different between Android 4 and Android 5, so basically the 5 API has be be backported.  They're focusing on making it stable and robust on the Android 5 API first before worrying about anything else.  Patches welcome, I believe.
<Acou_Bass> ahh
<Keziolio> https://wiki.ubports.com/index.php/OnePlus_One ..?
<ogra_> Keziolio, https://devices.ubports.com/#/bacon
<Keziolio> yes ogra_ in that page there's a link to the broken page for multirom
<ogra_> ah, let mariogrip know then
<ogra_> (i wasnt aware that mutirom still works with *any* device)
<mariogrip> Keziolio: that's the old wiki url, but the Multirom manager that you find from google play should have ubuntu touch support
<Keziolio> uh, I don't have google play
<Keziolio> i'll find an updated mirror
<Keziolio> thanks
<mariogrip> ogra_: only opo has multirom support, but i don't maintain it anymore
<ogra_> yeah, i know it is a pain
<ogra_> (which is why i'm surprised there is stll a device)
<mariogrip> yeah
#ubuntu-touch 2016-07-03
<ahoneybun> mm who was the one I reported the OSK bug too?
<ahoneybun> man the amount of bugs fixed in OTA12 is crazy!
<nhaines> There is no OTA-12?
<ahoneybun> nhaines: no 12?
<nhaines> Nope.
<ahoneybun> so Touch as failed as a platform?
<nhaines> Sure.
<ahoneybun> RIP #Converge
<nhaines> It was truly an American icon.
<nhaines> Darn it, I can't create a xenial libertine container.
<cariveri> hi everyone. my ubuntuphone seems to always get a static ip instead of a new lease from dhcp . thus I cannot get to wifi connect properly.
<cariveri> hi everyone. my ubuntuphone seems to always get a static ip instead of a new lease from dhcp. thus I cannot wifi connect properly.
<cariveri> what can I do?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> cariveri, seems quite dead in here right now,  but Isuppouse it's Sundayso, and no I can't help with your issue
<cariveri> I see.
<cariveri> hi again.
<popey> hello
<popey> cariveri: do you control the dhcp server?
<popey> cariveri: typically a client will re-ask for the same IP, and the dhcp server will usually allow it
<popey> cariveri: if you have access to the dhcp server you can revoke the lease usually
<cariveri> popey: that serve is a simple provider given router, to which I do have access. but it doesnt allow for revokations.
<cariveri> it allows for setting a time limit for leases.
<cariveri> which I set to the minimum value of 30 minutes.
<stakewinner00> when will the new ota be released?
<popey> cariveri: strange, not seen that issue, sorry.
<popey> stakewinner00: 10 days or so? https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/12
<cariveri> popey: thank you anyways!
<stakewinner00> popey, thank you. I was used to read news about the OTAs on softpedia, but lately i didn't read nothing about it.
<popey> there's a quiet announce mailing list
<popey> which is easier to digest than the busy phone list.
<stakewinner00>  i'll subscribe to it then.
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-announce is the list btw
<aquarius_> How do I find out which directory a scope is allowed to read files from?
<ghosalmartin> anyone around thats working on libhybris?
<dobey> aquarius_: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/platform/guides/app-confinement/ "Runtime Environment"
<aquarius_> aha, thank you!
<dobey> aquarius_: see the bit about <APP_PKGNAME>
<aquarius_> yup.   owner @{HOME}/.local/share/@{APP_PKGNAME}/ r,
<JaapJolman> hello
<JaapJolman> i got a question
<JaapJolman> i just installed ubuntu touch on a normal meizu pro 5
<JaapJolman> everthing seems to work great except for vpn
<JaapJolman> when i try to connect using openvpn as the vpn type i get no secret error and it wont connect
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JaapJolman, I don't think many people will use or try and use vpns with ubuntu devices yet
<ogra_> JaapJolman, using the builtin VPN editor ?
<JaapJolman> ow
<JaapJolman> yeah
<ogra_> SebthreeBQM10HD, why not ? it works just fine usually
<JaapJolman> the one underneath settings
<SebthreeBQM10HD> is there a player available  a native one for playing MP4 's ?
<JaapJolman> i checked it creates the files
<SebthreeBQM10HD> coudn't seem to find one in the store
<JaapJolman> but when i press activate i get no secrets connection failed
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, hi
<JaapJolman> i tried to connect to a mikrotik openvpn server
<ogra_> SebthreeBQM10HD, the preinstalled mediaplayer should play mp4
<JaapJolman> using certificates and username and password
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, and I just don't think of people using the tablets with vpn
<ogra_> it does here at least
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, hmm where's that, I can't seem to see find
<ogra_> VPN works since 1.5 years ... the UI bits only landed recently though
<ogra_> SebthreeBQM10HD, just open the file from the video scope
<ogra_> it should launch the mediaplayer
<JaapJolman> could you help me get it to work ogra
<ogra_> JaapJolman, i havent used VPN in ages
<ogra_> did you check the logs ?
<JaapJolman> first how do i make a screen of what i see
<ogra_> namely syslog
<JaapJolman> let me check
<ogra_> you press both volume buttons
<JaapJolman> can i send a screenshot using this webbased irc?
<JaapJolman> wait let me upload it somewhere
<ogra_> you can install mzanetti's imgur upload tool and upload your screenshot to imgurl ... then you can post the url here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, ok I uhmm yeah ok found scope
<SebthreeBQM10HD> turns out it worked in the native browser
<SebthreeBQM10HD> he h I am so going to have to watch those videos :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I am in  :d  I se e at least one
<JaapJolman> https://cloud.odin-ict.nl/s/mTRQv841R7Kfjfy
<JaapJolman> thats the thing i get when i try to connect
<JaapJolman> will try to open syslog
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ogra_, have you got any paid Ubuntu apps,  just came across something in the store that it seems could be intersting
<ogra_> nope, no paid apps here
<JaapJolman> ogra did you see the screen
<ogra_> yeah, says nothing
<JaapJolman> ow how can i get to syslog for the vpn stuff because tail -f /var/log/syslog is going so fast i cannot get a screenshot
<ogra_> generic VPN should work though ... PPTP doesnt yet
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1523946
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1523946 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "PPTP VPN support" [High,Confirmed]
<JaapJolman> ow how to do pptp because that type box is not letting me select anything
<ogra_> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1495553 should have a list of the current limitations
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1495553 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "[System settings] VPN configuration not possible" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> so currently you can only connect to actual OpenVPN endpoints
<JaapJolman> thats what i am trying
<JaapJolman> i setup openvpn server on my mikrotik CCR1009
<JaapJolman> it works with a normal openvpn config file
<ogra_> well, you probably need to wait til someone working on either the VPN editor or the backend is around ... usually there is nobody here on weekends
<ogra_> also, file a bug ...
<ogra_> (see channel topic for filing bugs)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> your here on the weekend I see ogra_  :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but if you mean people such as bregma ok
<ogra_> i mean pete-woods (VPN UI) or awe (network manager)
<JaapJolman> orga_ i also tried using default config that works on desktop vpn and my servers and successfully connected using terminal
<JaapJolman> thanks anyways
<JaapJolman> going to watch some tv XD
<JaapJolman> cya
<muka_> is it possible to use/share phone camera as a webcam?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> muka_, I think so with certain things
<SebthreeBQM10HD> muka_, some web apps, maybe one or two apps as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> muka_, so depending on the app or website, well yes it seems, in answer to your question
<muka_> SebthreeBQM10HD, I'm looking for a way to share phone camera with my laptop. This connection can be via adb.
<muka_> adb/usb
<popey> muka_: not currently possible
<ogra_> popey, weeeell .... you could write an app that ships a webserver and uses the camera
<SebthreeBQM10HD> muka_, yepp that sounds to advanced for Ubuntu touch currently
<ogra_> some nodejs trickery
<popey> i guess
<popey> all solutions are a matter of programming
<ogra_> indeed :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> indeed
<popey> nothing currently available to do what muka_ wants
<ogra_> indeed :)
<muka_> thanks
<dobey> really, you'd have to expose the phone usb connection as a v4l usb device of some sort, which proxies the camera through
<dobey> not sure anything does that, even with android or ios, or even on windows phones
<grasstype> am I wrong, or does that sound like a security hole
<dobey> life is a security hole
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yep  a spy cam
<muka_> or just use it as webcam for jitsi or skype.
<grasstype> I still like the idea. Phone = my all purpose computing device AND my all-purpose peripheral.
<grasstype> while we're at it, let it be my moving picture frame, backup storage, and sock folder.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, yes i am using my tablet mostly now :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, absoutly fine for basic things, web browsing, email,  IRC, music
<SebthreeBQM10HD> who needs a computer for that now reallly, I don't
<grasstype> SebthreeBQM10HD, what do you do with it?
<popey> talking to you, for one
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, especially when it's attached and connected to this Logitech k480 is nice :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> basic computer stuff mostly so far,  and yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, I thinik only really need a computer now for rather specific things
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and it's fun to have standard desktop linux programs on there a  bit to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma is doing awesome work with Libertine :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, and Unity 8 is nice on the ubuntu phone and tablet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not so sure about unity 8 for computer,  but that will be interesting
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and he's gone oh well
<grasstype> yay
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wb grasstype
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yay for what?
<grasstype> yeah, I was trying to type, but somehow I lost focus on xchat
<SebthreeBQM10HD> blame  popey
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and there's even an ap;p for that or was
<grasstype> using the m10 here as well, so I think I will
<grasstype> all popey's fault
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, FHD or HD :?
<grasstype> FHD
<grasstype> had to get the prettier one :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, the price difference was enough to make me go for HD first at the time
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, ,but I will buy a FHD one in the next few months or so as well as long as doesn't go out of stock on bq,
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I had wanted both all along
<grasstype> well, I was pretty desperate to get a device at the time. In america, and have been waiting on the phone forever by that point
<dobey> grasstype: you can probably put your phone in a sock, but probably shouldn't try to put a sock in your phone
<grasstype> it came out around the same time as the last phone, but the phone didn't have the right bands to get any better than 2G on Ting
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah most of the fan boys when for fhd going by omgubuntu anyway,  and there covourage was so bad it made the hd sound so rubbish
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ,but no the hd is nice
<SebthreeBQM10HD> :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, American issue
<grasstype> Honestly the resolution didn't matter to me at all, I just like knowing it's the nice one.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, got differnet type of network there so
<grasstype> Well, moving to europe is complicated
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, he h if I hav both I can compare the rsolutions as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> see what the difference really is or not
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, I prefered the white colour though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> black is boring and standard
<grasstype> to me they're both boring and standard
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what are you going to use yours for?
<grasstype> I would like the white, just because it wouldn't get as hot in the sun (I think)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the s un doesn't feel hot to me here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so much for summer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> any proper summer heat where you are popey ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> today right now
<grasstype> I went out on the hammock yesterday for like 10 minutes and the thing was burning up in my hands
<dobey> lol
<popey> warm-ish
<dobey> 12C is "summer heat" where popey is
<grasstype> lol
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dobey,  I am in England to and no that's meant to be spring temperature
<dobey> 22C is like people start dying from heat stroke
<grasstype> we've been in the 80's F here, so that's what... upper 20's C?
<popey> http://imgur.com/Lv2TEsZ today
<SebthreeBQM10HD> any where  near 30 is a heat wave
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, uh I can't click on that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, no working links in liberitne just yet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or copy and paste for that matter
<popey> ah, bummer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> apparnatly both things are being worked on now though or soon hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> one is ota 12 other in ota 13 or whatever bregma said
<grasstype> when is ota 12 due?
<popey> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/12
<popey> 2016-07-13
<grasstype> on hice
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, I could get your link from this channels log later though :d might just do that
<grasstype> to answer your earlier question btw, I ust the m10 at work for learning c++
<grasstype> terminal and a chroot
<popey> nice
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, grasstype will be nice wh en things you would just expect to work really or hope work do.  links in libertine the xapps yep.  copy ad paste in anything, and touch screen keyboard working in libertine stuff as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but hey I already see n Ubuntu touch progress here and there,  I remember when the native browser was so awful that it coudn't clear the histroy even, on the bq e 4.5
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and when the option to not send cashes to Canonical switched itself back on
<grasstype> definitely. On the bright side, right now it has what I need in a device
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, same here :) although will be nice when the things I just mentioned work as well :)
<grasstype> Chris on LAS and a bunch of reviewers keep talking about how they need xyz specific proprietary app, but all I need is is a podcast player and a terminal
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, popey oh yeah and I got a gaming tablet as well now for uhmm retro gaming so
<grasstype> the GBA app works pretty well btw, I used it for pokemon a couple of times
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, I am glad I crowd funded the chip, that's a pretty interesting arm basad debian thing,  the chip is a bit like Rassbery Pi, and then there's the pocket chip which is like a container hting iwth a screen etc, interesting stuff
<SebthreeBQM10HD> recieved those earlier this week :)
<grasstype> How are they better than the pi?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, well it can run like any Arm program that has been compiled for DEbian
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, I havent done that much with mine yet
<grasstype> couldn't you do that with a pi? just install arm debian and done?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> has a nice interface,  and set up stuff,  just how it is as well by default is nice
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, it was like a cheap mini pc type thing or whatever it was
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, has a thing fo r making game and multimeida stuff toetc
<grasstype> alright, cool
<grasstype> I really should get a new charger for this... takes WAY too long
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, the bq?
<grasstype> yup, the m10
<grasstype> it's a huge battery
<grasstype> if it's near dead, it takes more than 12 hours on my standard usb phone chargers I have
<grasstype> I'll plug it in at 3am, and unplugg it at 2 pm the next day and it's at like 80%
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, the bq chargers not been good here
<grasstype> oh? I can't use the bq. America
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, that I got sent for the 4.5 and tablet since euro plugs, not uk, bu that's ok I charge like everything now with the one a uk plug, that came for the Meizu MX 4
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and that works well :)
<grasstype> sweet :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, altouhg I wonder a bit with my gaming tablet if that charges right like that, or not really
<SebthreeBQM10HD> indeed battery life is good
<SebthreeBQM10HD> for the bq m10 hd
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, so is that your first ubuntu device ?
<grasstype> other than my desktop
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the fhd
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, yeah new devices have there purpouse
<SebthreeBQM10HD> get new people in
<grasstype> My desktop has been on ubuntu since 6.06
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, however I am not so interestd in getting the Meizu MX 6 Ubunu even though I expect that to be quite god
<grasstype> back when it still had a powerpc port, and I was on a G4
<SebthreeBQM10HD> quite good
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ,but that's since I got the MX 4
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, now if that one can actsaully support the american networks, that will be sold quite a bit to people over there I Think, who know about this
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the MX 6 t
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, popey  has nearly every UBuntu device so far!
<grasstype> yeah, I'm gone on the window for an ubuntu phone for at least a few months now. FActory work with a family and tons of debt doesn't give me lots of wiggle room
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, indeed money is  the other issue for a lot of us, tech devices get expensive
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, MX 6 is going to sell more than the one plus three it seems hmm
<grasstype> the oneplus is android though?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, yes but mariogrip is working on an unoffical port of Ubuntu Touch to it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, hardware wise one plus phones are apparantly amazing though
<grasstype> That was weird. I suddenly couldn't type the back or enter keys
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wb grasstype what was last message you got from me?
<grasstype> hardware wise one plus phones are apparently amazing though **
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yep last thing I sent
<grasstype> sweet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, but people need to buy BQ and Meizu Ubuntu's
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or they won't just sell them I Guess
<grasstype> I'd rather a pre-installed phone anyways
<SebthreeBQM10HD> when certain things are more sorted out in touch as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> some other company will do a device I expect
<grasstype> I don't know why, but I feel really uncomfortable installing via side channel on a phone
<grasstype> especially the whole os
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, a rom ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, yeah I haven't done that, but indeed it does seem a bit complacted in a way
<grasstype> I'm slightly afraid of bricking a phone due to my own stupidity
<SebthreeBQM10HD> probably about as easy as putting Linux on a PC though once know how really though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> some manfuactures like bq will provide offical software for that to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, I think I already bricked a phone actsually,  or something similar when I....
<grasstype> no, a pc is pretty hard to break permanently just by installing ubuntu through their own installer
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, Jolla is also a interesting phone to look at maybe get I got one :
<SebthreeBQM10HD> )
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, shame about the tablet crowd funding issues though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I got the first half of my re fund though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well got and spent weeks ago now months
<grasstype> I honestly don't know why I should like Jolla
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, since Salifish OS is a nice OS
<grasstype> is it?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> runs btfs in the background even
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and wayland for the graphic stuff
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and it's also got a thing for runniing most ANdroid apps even which worked well when I tried :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as for native apps, it has some, my phone went black, when I Hadn't updated the whole os so...
<grasstype> Ah, that's right, they're both trying to run android apps, right?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Ubuntu isn't
<grasstype> I know, which is one of the reasons I trust them more
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but once this Libertine stuff is more sorted out Libertine xmir yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I think
<SebthreeBQM10HD> WOW
<grasstype> what?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, I mean we got thousands of standard Desktop LInux programs already made
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what 20 years or so worth of them ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, imagine being able to run most of them and well, on your tablet or ubuntu phone?  the tablet has a demo preview
<grasstype> eh, yeah. But some of those programs from the 90's aren't much to cough about
<SebthreeBQM10HD> purtine, that's the Firefox, Libre Office, Gedit, and gimp on there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> there's a way to hack it as well so can run a load more stuff already
<grasstype> To get ALL the apps I want, I'd need x86, and I'm not sure that's worth it either
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, right, but for some a mouse and keyboard as well, and again who needs a computer :D ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, you won't though when that's  more sorted out
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, since xmir runs x86 programs, but on arm if it's on the phone or tablet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xmir/libertine
<grasstype> maybe... wait what?
<grasstype> xmir will emulate x86 on arm?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, only for rather specific things you would still need a computer since the tableta nd phone hardware won't be powerful enough and such
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, it doesn't exactly emulate or it does sort of,  it's more like it runs them
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, Ubuntu DEsktop is going to be like the tablet as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> look at what you got here on your tablet now
<grasstype> yeah, desktop is still way better than what I have on here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> in about two years, starting with 16.10 things going in that direction, well Ubuntu Desktop will be like that as well and by default probably
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, you can run Unity 8 and libertine stuff on the computer even,
<SebthreeBQM10HD> xmir
<grasstype> confession btw - I don't use libertine
<grasstype> I barely have any idea what it is
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, there will be a  way to do that from Ubuntu 16.10 from the log in screen
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, I know where there's a good video explaining liberitne since I was there :d
<grasstype> I have the ubuntu 8 preview on the desktop, it's... not really all that useable yet
<SebthreeBQM10HD> there will also be something out there from the last ubuntu online summ it as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, exactly on the desktop it is and isn't useable, but they will be working on that more now for Ubuntu 16.10
<grasstype> well, good. Needs lots of work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> eventually Unity  7 will be replaced by that as default as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe for 16.10 even
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or 17.04 I guess if not
<grasstype> thought that 16.10 was already out
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, same Unity 8 on everything, same code in background basically
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yep that's what they are working to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, 16.04 yes, not 16.10
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, if you use libre office firefox gimp or gedit on your tablet, yep your using Libertine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, persoanlly I think, that's more intereting than their convergence goal, but that's good as well
<grasstype> well, I use xchat...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, ok well there you go you do use it
<grasstype> lol
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes xchat gnome is using it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I forgot about that one when I put the prorgrams, even though I am using it right now h eh
<grasstype> funny how that works
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what to forget what you were actsually using ?
<grasstype> I'm o the M10 right now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes same
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or I woudn't be using this name
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I would just be well sebsebseb otherwise
<grasstype> funny thing - I try to use a different user name on every program
<grasstype> I have had like 8 reddit accounts
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, well I coud'n't reemmber what I had put on the computer for sebsebseb
<grasstype> I have 4 just right now, for different use cases and devices
<SebthreeBQM10HD> long password iwth ranomd characers etc so yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and I  thought ok why not have a name to go with the tablet use :) eventually after a few settled on this one :0/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, but when I got a FHD as well uhmm right another name h eh ?
<grasstype> I figure if I'm going to have a pseudonym, I should probably keep it interesting
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I think there's a way to link the IRC accounts together as wel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, why on the deskop do you think unity 8 needs a lot of work ?
<grasstype> lets see, from memory...
<grasstype> mir means no proprietary graphics, means no decent steam on my machine
<grasstype> I don't think it snaps to the sides or corners
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, propritary drivers will come, I think Nivia and  AMD might have even been working on something already
<SebthreeBQM10HD> same for wayland
<SebthreeBQM10HD> doesn't snap to side or corners how you mean?
<grasstype> I have to admit it's been like a month since I spent 5 minutes on it, I don't remember too well
<grasstype> but if you drag the window to the side of the screen, does it snap to the side?
<grasstype> it doesn't on my tablet, at least not with my fingers
<grasstype> it's pretty essential to computing for me
<grasstype> I don't remember trying any more
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, I had itworking from repos it was alriight
<grasstype> idk then
<grasstype> I could do a sudo apt update on it and try again
<grasstype> I just remember a vague impression
<grasstype> I remember more reasons why I don't like gnome shell honestly, and I haven't used that in like 6 months
<grasstype> still feel the pain of "wtf" there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that's unity 8 though not gnome shell
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and I like GNOME  3 and GNOME  Shell :)
<grasstype> why?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> since it's good :)
<grasstype> how do you use it and not bash your head against the wall? I know some people swear by it, and I just don't get it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I wasn't so keen on unity 7 at first
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but even that is ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Unity 8 I do think is better on tablet and phone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> on desktp hmm
<grasstype> Honestly the only thing I don't like about unity 7 is how laggy and weird the search bar is
<SebthreeBQM10HD> UNity 8 isn't quiite made for desktops yet it seems goig by what I SAW
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, Gnome  Shell was first
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Unity came later
<grasstype> great thing is I don't care what is first, I still bash my head against hte wall when trying it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype,  I remember trying a GNOME Shell preview on top of GNOME 2 in Mandriva 2010. well 0 or 1 or 2
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, still got that on a net book here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> It's a intereting perview even now, but can see the progress more now where gnome went
<grasstype> forced use of the corner, a weird almost dock on the left that doesn't work quite right
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, I think partly why I like Unity 8 on the phone and tablet is since  their former community manager
<grasstype> every time you look at your dock to open a porgram, you're also looking at search and all yoru desktops...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Jono Bacon
<SebthreeBQM10HD> would be so great at hyping Ubuntu up
<grasstype> Gotta love Jono
<SebthreeBQM10HD> showing  Ubuntu Touch on the nexus etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and you know what, it looked awesome like pretty much every time :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> something about it
<grasstype> Charisma
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, howeer NExus 7 's were sold out by geeks, whjen I was going to buy one possibly, so I got a samsung galaxy s3 mini
<SebthreeBQM10HD> instead
<SebthreeBQM10HD> then the jolla phone whilst waiting for a commerical ubuntu phone to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> then yes the phones I mentioend earlier, I got a nice FIrefox phone as well
<grasstype> How did you like the Firefox phone?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, money money money uhmmm I can't  really spend on a tizen  r3 right now, bbut I want  to buy one from India as well
<grasstype> also, why do you have so many phones?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, I didn't before, but now got a few smart phones sure
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not as many as popey though by far
<grasstype> Yeah, but are you a devleoper too? for the phone?
<grasstype> Popey has the job that goes right with it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> he's even got like more than one 4.5 a d such now, altough he has developed some stuff for it sure, and he works for Canonical
<SebthreeBQM10HD> he did have to buy some him elf thoug Ubuntu's
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, Ubuntu phone and tablet is currently aimed at developers and early adopteters so uhmm enthusiasts
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, I am intrested in differnet OSes :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hardware is one thing, but it's mostly software that gives the expereince :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> differnet software differnet expereinces
<grasstype> if I could afford it I'd buy one too, but I could never justify buying more than that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, more than what?
<grasstype> 1 phone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, I  can' quite justify buying the MEizu mx 6
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not when I Got the mx 4
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and when I know full wel that for what I Do mx 4 is fine
<grasstype> I have an iphone right now (google has pissed me off a LOT the last few phones, and I got this one cheap)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, and on whatever device Ubuntu runs on, it will be or become pretty much the same really anyway with these ota updates
<grasstype> honesty of the phones I've used, it annoys me by far the least
<SebthreeBQM10HD> uh why did you go iphone
<grasstype> google keeps wanting to sync everything with everything whether I want them to or not
<bregma> hey guys!
<grasstype> hey bregma!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma,  hi :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> welcome to the party
<SebthreeBQM10HD> unless your watching football and your iceland
<SebthreeBQM10HD> for exmaple
<grasstype> grab a beer, eat some popcorn
<grasstype> ooo, if you ever come to Michigan, I make some great popcorn
<bregma> no sports for me, I'm a software guy
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, I noticed earlier that your takl form FOSDEM is up :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> video
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and others I saw
<bregma> eww, I shall go hide my head
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, I  was skiimming through a bit  earlier, seeing me :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I will watch those properly next week
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, I was trying to explain to grasstype a bit why Libertine is awesome
<SebthreeBQM10HD> earlier
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but hey your the main dev of it arne't you :d ?
<bregma> well, I started the project, but not there's a team that does all the work, I just bask in their glory
<grasstype> basking in the glory of awesome people is always great
<bregma> yeah, easier than doing the work yourself
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, yeah indeed I GUESS
<grasstype> no guessing, definitely. It's one thing I miss about being in school - tons of smart people everywhere
<bregma> just to clear things up:  libertine does not emulate x86 on ARM, they have to be ARM apps to start with
<bregma> which means no Steam on the m10 :(
<grasstype> That makes sense, I was thrown off when SebthreeBQM10HD said that
<bregma> I got steam working under Unity 8 on my laptop though
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, grasstype ok I put wrong thing then
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but either way it's still awesome etc :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, they hae to be arm arts done for x ?
<grasstype> oh yeah, definitely. x apps are still huge
<bregma> there's still a ways to go on the window management side in Unity 8, so there are problems (dang Steam overlay)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> arm apps done for x ?
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, yeah, pretty much the enture Ubuntu archive is built for x86 and arm
<bregma> and, um, PPC or something fuky like that
<bregma> *funky
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, grasstype yeah how we going to have STeam for exmple then, when Ubuntu DEsktop goes Unity 8 by default ?
<bregma> Shanghai and Spider Solitair work just fine on the m10, what more do you really need?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> are those in repos?
<bregma> yes, as deb, so they install in libertine just peachy
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well once got a container to install in I guess, yep not done any of the changign stuff so
<bregma> you can try out Unity 8 on your laptop right now, no need to wait until 16.10
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes I did
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ,but then I broke it as well when I tried to ppa up date it as wel what was in reppos
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and whatever I did mhall119 guide :D
<bregma> should be OK to do that, I do it all the time
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, in fact most stuf for some reason broke,  not on lap top now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> unity 7 as well hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> GNOME 3 shell ok
<bregma> you just need two things:  add the "stable phone overlay" to pick up the latest Unity 8 to match the phone
<bregma> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay
<grasstype> if one thing breaks it's that things fault, if everything breaks it's propably your fault :)
<bregma> then install the Unity 8 session for LightDM
<bregma> sudo apt install unity8-desktop-session
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, not  getting lap top now up stairs etc, but yes  maybe we should look at that
<bregma> everything else is plain vanilla from the archives
<SebthreeBQM10HD> you'll probably know what went wrong etc or what I did
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or I could just clean instal eventaully as planned anyway, but don't really learn anything that wya
<SebthreeBQM10HD> way
<bregma> if you have nVidia or AMD graphics you're going to be sad unless you use the open source drivers
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nope it's got Intel
<bregma> hussah
<grasstype> maybe on the next desktop, I read that the newer amd open source graphics are doing pretty good
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I did run some kind of command from mmhall guide though that wasn't sure what was really one or two of htose, that maybe was what did it
<grasstype> get an APU
<bregma> AMD is switching to *only* open source graphics (like Intel) but it''s not completely there yet
<grasstype> ooo, that sounds nice
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah people got issues with 16.o4
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as a result
<grasstype> I hope it's a case of "we're making the open source drivers awesome" and not a "screw it, you take care of this"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah then maybe nvidia will do open only to after that :)
<bregma> my money would not be on that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> why not?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and as I put maybe
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe as in maybe
<grasstype> nvidia has a long history now of screwing open source in favor of proprietary
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not probably or possibly but maybe
<grasstype> There was the famous middle finger from Linus over it
<bregma> mhall's guide tells you to add some PPAs that you shouldn't add any more, they may mess up your system if you add them
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, ok that's probably what happended then
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but apparnetly the unity 8 in 16.04 repos was so old,  so  I tried that
<bregma> just add the one I mentioned above, we test it regularly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, well my system has gone wrong already so
<bregma> the one in the archives should work, but yeah, it's really old
<SebthreeBQM10HD> was about a month or two ago now actaully
<SebthreeBQM10HD> when I did that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, yeah when I clean install my lap top, I'll do unity 8 again I  guess, but properly next time hopefully :) ask bregma if in doubt how to do it, ok
<grasstype> see what I mean? hanging around awesome people is awesome
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, I got to meet him at FOSDEM acsaully this year to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> saw his talk
<grasstype> oh yeah? what was the talk about?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, Libertine ,but of course
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and things like that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, the videos are up
<grasstype> sweet
<grasstype> honestly with what time I have I have to use it efficiently
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, I'll be listening for me when I watch proeperly]
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a question
<grasstype> there are a lot of things I want to watch but don't get to
<grasstype> a question you said?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, after the talik yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> or one of the talks or more
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, there was a interesting KDE neon talk as well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, for the oether Ubuntu talk, Mark Shuttleworth even started answering questions instead of the guy
<grasstype> that sounds fun
<grasstype> there are lots of really interesting things going on these days
<grasstype> it's a great time to watch
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, I was thinking like that guy sounds knowldegable then I Reolised it was him,  so I took the oppertunity after to talk to him after briefuly, as did someone else
<SebthreeBQM10HD> he shook my hand
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, aren't those events awesome, get to meet some awesome people :)
<grasstype> never been to an event
<grasstype> factory work, + family, ~60 hrs a week
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, well there are qu8ite a few good ones over in the US you should go to something
<grasstype> no vacation or money to do those things
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ah yes  money again
<grasstype> and time
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and factory work doing what?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what kind of family even?
<grasstype> I inspect those shiney steel pieces of window trim for cars, to make sure they aren't filled withdents and slugs
<grasstype> as for family, wife and 2 kids. I work second shift, and witch the kids in the mornings on most days. Ages 2 and 4
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, boy and girl or
<grasstype> 2 boys
<grasstype> really smart
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ioh ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> really smart at 2 and 4 probably not
<grasstype> SebthreeBQM10HD, relative to age
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok i GUESS
<grasstype> The 4 year old is starting preschool this autumn. He already knows his alphabet, is starting words, and can count to 100
<bregma> man, I would die in a job like that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, why to pshyichall ?
<grasstype> yeah, but hey, it's a job
<grasstype> better than not a job
<bregma> I did that sort of thing one summer, 12 hour shifts, near the enamel baking oven
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh when
<grasstype> ooo, factory work + ovens is really bad
<bregma> must have been 140 F
<grasstype> ouch
<grasstype> we're just sitting in the 80's this year, though we've had years with 90+ summers
<grasstype> F
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, well not 140 c :d
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, no, not 140 C, I'd be ready to eat
<bregma> tender and juicy
<grasstype> 140c... so you're saying I would be a dry husk of burnt flesh
<bregma> somehow my kitchen oven switched in to Celcius yesterday, I was lost
<grasstype> lol, it can do that?
<bregma> evidently
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, yeah for Microsoft,  or maybe not since the Canonical deal :d
<grasstype> that's both distrubing and amazing at hte same time
<bregma> I had to dig out the manual to figure out how to reset it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, uh your in uk I thought so  C not F?
<grasstype> SebthreeBQM10HD, yup, that's why he specified F
<bregma> I'm not in the UK, I'm in Canada, and we use C for weather but F for cooking
<grasstype> it reminds me of a guy in high school that had a car that could switch between miles and km
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, Canada oh
<grasstype> he switched to to km/h whenever he wanted to scare girls
<bregma> also, it was 30 years ago, we used F for weather then
<grasstype> here's hoping to one day getting rid of imperial units
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, hmm I Guess you sounde dsimiar to us or smething h eh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, I  thought uk when I met or after
<grasstype> Honestly I see ubuntu dev, I assume europe somewhere
<grasstype> I didn't use to, but the lack of phones compatible in the us has changed me
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, true mostly europeans with them I guess
<SebthreeBQM10HD> as a result
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, however the tablet will work nicely in the us to and canada etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> since that's just wifi
<grasstype> well yeah, and the phone will work just as well as a small tablet inthe us
<grasstype> I'd even get 2g, according to ting
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, but it's your counteries fault for having a odd mobile network h eh
<grasstype> the network is the same, it's just different bands
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype, uses fault for being differnet h eh
<grasstype> they're both gsm
<bregma> I think about a third of the people at Canonical live in the US and third in the UK, the rest are strewn around the world, just in case you're interested
<grasstype> thanks bregma :)
<grasstype> that's how stereotypes are prevented
<grasstype>  damn stupid c++... why can't you always make intuitive sense?
<bregma> grasstype, C++ always makes sense, once someone has pointed out how your intuition is wrong
<grasstype> lol
<grasstype> can't argue with that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, so FOSDEM was a Canada to Belgium with Canonical paying no problem trip?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, I guess the catch was that you had to do a speech or something like that whilst there h eh
<bregma> SebthreeBQM10HD, yep, that's about it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bregma, what time there? where in can?
<bregma> in at UTC -4 right now
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh
<bregma> I live in eastern Ontario, among rocks and trees and bugs and water
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh ok
<grasstype> lol, bregma you're now my current hero. "what time is it? utc -4"
<javier4> Hi guys. I'm trying to set up a tree customized by mediatek. I copied device, hardware and vendor branches, but now I have a doubt: the kernel directory is called "kernel-3.10" instead of simply "kernel", should I rename the "kernel" directory in phablet tree, or look for a variable inside my original tree that point to "kernel-3.10" and modify that to point to "kernel"? The other doubt is: once I modify the origi
<bregma> hmm, kernel stuff....  good luck
 * bregma goes off to ride his new bicycle
<grasstype> Well, I'm headed out. will continue c++ stuff later. Pleasure talking!
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  
<SebthreeBQM10HD> grasstype still here
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Igues
<SebthreeBQM10HD> good battery life in these tablets but they eventually run out mine just did
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but lasted for hours
#ubuntu-touch 2017-06-26
<EmuleKadtorrent> hi
<any> hi
<any> hjhjkgjjjjjjjjjjjjjgjgkhjhjhgjhjkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<any> p9
<any> 'p
<any> ii
#ubuntu-touch 2017-06-28
<hahlo> can I do ubuntu-touch flash and install with windows?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-06-30
<Flohack> This channel is still existing =)
<Flohack> Didn´t we want it to be moved to #ubports
#ubuntu-touch 2017-07-01
<Minot_> Is it realistic to use a nexus 7 as a lamp server to learn drupal?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-07-02
<Flohack> Hi there
<Flohack> popey: Didn´t we want to redirect this channel =)
<Flohack> Wow there is much buzz here nowadays xD
<Hanne> #ubuntu-touch
<Hanne> Who
<k1l_> Flohack: i guess best is to go the formal way and ask the ubuntu irc council for a decision to forward this channel, since there doesnt seem to be a team left on the canonical or ubuntu side to handle this channel.
<Flohack> k11_: Ok who can do this
<Flohack> I dont know this council xD
<k1l_> Flohack: #ubuntu-irc is the public channel.
<Flohack> Ok thx going there now
<k1l_> and it will need some responsable person from the #ubports channel for the forward, too.
<k1l_> *responsible
<Flohack> Oki thx for the moment ;)
<kusfedora> hi guys, anyone using ubuntu touch on the nexus 7 2013?
<kusfedora> wait i need ubuntu on my computer to install ubuntu on my nexus 7? https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices what is this lunacy?
<Flohack> Please head over to #ubports
<Flohack> kusfedora: There we continue to talk about this project
 * mcphail quite likes this channel and will be sad to see it go
<jeyc> porting tecno wx3
